# ملف داعش



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2014)

*النهار اللبنانية
  	وتحت عنوان "كتيبة نسائية تبحث عن زوجات للدواعش،" كتبت صحيفة النهار   اللبنانية: "شكل تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية كتيبة الخنساء النسائية بعد سيطرته   على المدينة، والتي تقودها أم ريان تونسية الجنسية، وتنتشر هذه الكتيبة  في  أنحاء المدينة وتتولى مهمة الكشف عن النساء المنقبات للتأكد من  هوياتهن،  كما تمارس رقابة على اللباس الشرعي الذي يفرضه داعش على النساء،  وتعتقل كل  من لا ترتدي نقاباً أو تضع تحت النقاب أي شكل من أشكال الزينة."
  	ويقول الناشط معاذ هويدي مدير تنسيقية شباب الرقة: "بعض أفراد هذه  الكتيبة  يحملن عصياً بأيدهن ويتجولن في الطرقات، لهنّ مهمة واحدة، أن  يضربن المرأة  على ساقها إن قامت برفع طرف الجلباب بينما تصعد الرصيف أو  الدرج إذا ما  بان طرف البنطال الذي ترتديه تحت الجلباب".
  	ويضيف: "يعمل بعض أفراد هذه الكتيبة كخطّابات، إذ يقمن بإخبار مقاتلي  داعش  على العائلات التي يوجد عندها بنات بسن الزواج، وإذا ما بادر داعشي  للزواج  من إحدى هؤلاء النسوة يخشى الأب عواقب الرفض غالباً، وهو ما أدى  إلى زيجات  فرضت فرضاً، انتهت ببعض الأحيان بانتحار الزوجة، وغالباً  ببقائها وحيدة  بعد هجران المقاتل لها بعد عدة ليالٍ".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2014)

*داعش يغطي عارضات المحال ''المانيكان'' ويعتقل مَن ...

*​*
*​*



*​*نقلا عن مصراوي

أجبر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام  ''داعش'' أصحاب المحال التجارية في مدينة الموصل على وضع الحجاب على وجوه  عارضات الملابس ''المانيكان''، وذلك من ضمن الإجراءات التي يتخذها لما  يسميه ''تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية'' في مناطق سيطرته.
ونقلت قناة ''العربية'' الإخبارية الليلة، عن شبكة  ''إن بي سي نيوز''، والتي نشرت صورة لأحد المحال التجارية في الموصل وقد  تغطت فيه وجوه عارضات الملابس بحجاب أسود، وقالت عدة مواقع إخبارية عالمية  '' أن قرار داعش شمل العارضات الإناث والذكور دون تمييز، بحجة أن التماثيل  التي تصور هيئة الإنسان بشكل كامل حرام، وأن عارضات الملابس فيها تشبه  بالأصنام.
وفي الرقة، شكل تنظيم داعش كتيبة ''الخنساء''  النسائية بعد سيطرته على المدينة، والتي تقودها ''أم ريان''، تونسية  الجنسية، وتنتشر هذه الكتيبة في أنحاء المدينة وتتولى مهمة الكشف عن النساء  المنقبات للتأكد من هوياتهن، كما تمارس رقابة على اللباس الشرعي الذي  يفرضه داعش على النساء، وتعتقل كل من لا ترتدي نقابا أو تضع تحت النقاب أي  شكل من أشكال الزينة.
ويقول نشطاء من شباب الرقة أن الممارسات الغريبة  لكتيبة ''الخنساء'' والتي من بينها أن ''بعض أفراد هذه الكتيبة يحملن عصيا  بأيدهن ويتجولن في الطرقات، لهن مهمة واحدة أن يضربن المرأة على ساقها إن  قامت برفع طرف الجلباب، بينما تصعد الرصيف أو الدرج إذا ما بان طرف البنطال  الذي ترتديه تحت الجلباب''.
ويعمل بعض أفراد هذه الكتيبة كخطابات، إذ يقمن  بإخبار مقاتلي داعش على العائلات التي يوجد عندها بنات بسن الزواج، وإذا ما  بادر داعشي للزواج من إحدى هؤلاء النسوة يخشى الأب عواقب الرفض غالبا، وهو  ما أدى إلى زيجات فرضت فرضا انتهت ببعض الأحيان بانتحار الزوجة، وغالبا  ببقائها وحيدة بعد هجر المقاتل لها بعد عدة ليال''.
وفي مدينة ''الباب'' في ريف حلب الشرقي، نقل ناشطون -  فضلوا عدم ذكر أسمائهم- أن ''داعش'' أغلق محال ''الزينة'' الخاصة بالرجال  في المدينة، بحجة أنها تخالف ''القصات الشرعية''، في محاولة لمنع السكان من  قص شعر الرأس أو الذقن لما فيه من ''تشبه بالكفار'' ومخالفة لتعاليم  ''الدين الإسلامي''، بحسب معتقدات ''داعش''.
ويمنع داعش الدخان والأرجيلة في جميع أماكن سيطرته  ويقوم بحرقه في الساحات العامة وفرض ''حد'' الجلد على المدخنين والمتاجرين  بالسجائر، كما أن يطبق ''الحدود'' كقطع يد السارق، وصلب ''المرتد''، إضافة  لحادثتي رجم جرت في الأسبوع الماضي في ''الرقة'' على امرأتين قال ''داعش''  إنهما زانيتان محصنتان.
وقام تنظيم (داعش) أيضا بمنع الأطباء الذكور تخصص  أمراض النساء من ممارسة عملهم، ودعا النساء في مختلف المدن التي يسيطر  عليها للتوجه إلى عيادات خاصة يشرف عليها طبيبات، وأغلق محلات الخياطة  النسائية إذا لم تكن العاملة أنثى، كما فرض أن تكون البائعة أنثى في محال  ألبسة النساء.
وأما في المناطق الريفية، جرت عدة حوادث فرض فيها  مقاتلو ''داعش'' على المزارعين تغطية أثداء الأبقار، بحجة أنها ''فتنة''،  إلا أن هذه الحوادث ظلت فردية تناقلها السكان دون أن تفرض على مناطق واسعة  أو قرى بأكملها.​*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2014)

إيه ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يرحمهم من الى هما فيه!!!!!!!!!!!!
دى ناس ميته-- ربنا يديهم حياه............

و يدينا الصبر...و السلام من عنده


----------



## grges monir (24 يوليو 2014)

افكار لاتعود للقرون الاولى فحسب لكنها افكار تنافى اى فكر انسانى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2014)

* داعش مصر: يتحدى الجيش





 أصدر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية «داعش»، بيانا عبر حساب منسوب له على موقع   «تويتر»، قال فيه إن القوات المسلحة المصرية لا تستطيع القبض على أفراد   التنظيم الذين نفذوا «مجزرة الفرافرة»، مشيرا إلى أن العملية تم تنفيذها   بدقة، بعد عملية تخطيط ومراقبة لتحركات أفراد المعسكر وصلت لـ144 ساعة.
 أضاف التنظيم في البيان: «قالوا إنه لا وجود للدولة الإسلامية في مصر،   ولكن الحقيقة إذا لم يكن الوجود رسميا لكنه بفضل الله وجود عسكري على   الواقع، ويشهد به جيش وشرطة مصر، ونتحدى أي جماعة باطلة أن تقوم بما فعلناه   نحن وجنود البغدادي في كمين قوات حرس الحدود».
 وقال تنظيم «داعش» في البيان: «كانت علاقتنا بجماعة (أنصار بيت المقدس)   علاقة سطحية على أرض الواقع، وفى الحقيقة أننا أردنا لهم الخير وطلبنا يد   العون منهم لكى نثخن في أعداء الله لكن كانت الإمكانيات محدودة والعدة   والعتاد قليلة، ورضينا بما قسمه الله لنا من عدة وعتاد واستمر قتال الجيش   والشرطة وأفرادها باسم (أنصار بيت المقدس)، نصرة لهم ولنا ولديننا، حتى جاء   وعد الله وإقامة الخلافة في الأرض وإعلان أميرها أبى بكر البغدادى  الحسينى  القرشى أميراً للمؤمنين، وما كان لتنظيم (أنصار بيت المقدس) إلا  الإصرار  على موقفه وعدم ولائه أو المبايعة»، بحسب نص البيان.
 من جانبه، قال صبرة القاسمي، القيادى الجهادي السابق، منسق الجبهة   الوسطية، لـ«المصري اليوم»: إن الجبهة حذرت من تواجد عناصر جهادية بدأت   تنشر فكر «داعش» بين شباب التيار الإسلامى بحلم إقامة إمارة إسلامية في   مصر، مرتبطة بحلم دولة الخلافة الإسلامية، التي أعلنت عنها «داعش» في   العراق، مشيرا إلى أن هناك ارتباكا في حسابات «أنصار بين المقدس» و«داعش».
 نقلا عن المصرى اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2014)

*مفاجأة ثقيلة عن رئيس جماعة داعش





 نقلا عن التحرير
 تشير تقارير أمريكية رسمية أن زعيم داعش "أبو بكر البغدادي" كان قد  اعتقل  من قبل القوات الامريكية وكان يمكث في سجن معسكر بوكا، ولكن تم  الأفراج  عنه في وقت لاحق.
 ووفقاً لتقارير رسمية من وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية، تم سجنه من  شهر فبراير  وحتى شهر ديسمبر 2004 ميلادي ومع ذلك، فإن رئيس السجن السابق  العقيد كينيث  كينغ أكد بأن البغدادي مكث بالسجن حتى عام 2009، ثم تم تسليمه  الى  السلطات العراقية التي أطلقت سراحه لاحقاً، وعلى الفور بدأ بعد ذلك  الصعود  المذهل للبغدادي في صفوف جماعة داعش الارهابية.
 وهنا يعبر الخبراء عن ثقتهم بأن زعيم المسلحين متعاون بشكل أو  بآخر مع  وكالة المخابرات المركزية. اليكم ما يقوله المحلل السياسي السوري  طالب  إبراهيم.
 وفي هذا الاطار يشارك المستشرق الروسي فيتشيسلاف ماتوزوف رأياً مماثلاً حيث أشار بهذا الصدد قائلاً:
 تشير كل الحقائق إلى أن البغدادي مرتبط مع وكالة المخابرات  المركزية. ومن  الواضح أنه خلال سنوات السجن تم إشراكه ضمن مخططات الوكالة  الاستخباراتية  بشكل أو بآخر. وإن المعلومات التي اكتشفت عن زعيم داعش  تتوافق تماماً  تقريباً لتلك التي انتشرت عن إرهابي آخر وهو عضو في "تنظيم  القاعدة" عبد  الحكيم بلحاج. هو أيضاً اعتقل من قبل الأميركيين ومكث في سجون  الولايات  المتحدة لفترة طويلة. ومن ثم تم تسليمه لمعمر القذافي الذي أصدر  عفواً عنه  فوراً. في نهاية المطاف، تبين أن بلحاج أصبح قائداً عسكرياً  للثوار  الليبيين، وبعد الإطاحة بالعقيد القذافي شارك بنشاط في القتال ضد  بشار  الأسد. أي أن سيرة البغدادي وبلحاج هما وجهان لعملة واحدة في حقيقة  الأمر،  وأنه من الواضح أنهما مدعومان من قبل وكالات الاستخبارات الأمريكية.
 ويلاحظ الخبير أن احتمالات وجود علاقة بين أجهزة الاستخبارات  الأمريكية  وداعش يمكن أن تكون واحداً من الأسباب الرئيسية التي تجعل  الولايات  المتحدة ليست في عجلة من أمرها لتسليم العراق ما تم الاتفاق عليه  من  طائرات F-16 . ومع ذلك، لو أراد الأمريكيون لكان بوسعهم التوصل إلى  زعماء  داعش، ولا يحتاج الأمر إلا في إدخال تعديلات لمسارات الطائرات  الأمريكية  بدون طيار التي تحلق في المنطقة، ولكن من الواضح بأنه ليس هناك  أي قرار  بهذا الشأن في البنتاغون الأمريكي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2014)

*تخطيط داعش 






نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
رصد معهد دراسات الحرب الأمريكى المخططات التى تعتزم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام (داعش) تنفيذها خلال الساعات القادمة.

وحذر المعهد من أن داعش قررت اقتحام العاصمة العراقية بغداد خلال ساعات  وقبلانتهاء شهر رمضان المبارك لتعلن فى العيد تتويج ما تسميه داعش بإقامة  الخلافة الإسلامية.

وقال معهد الحرب الأمريكى أن الدولة الإسلامية فى العراق والشام تعتزم  تغيير الحدود السياسية الحالية فى الشرق الأوسط والمنطقة العربية.

وأكد معهد الحرب الأمريكى أن خطة داعش تقوم على ضرب ومهاجمة ما يعرف بحزام  بغداد، وأشار إلى ان داعش حددت مواقع معينة كأهداف رئيسية في  العاصمةالعراقية منها البنايات المحيطة بالمنطقة الخضراء التي سيساعد  تعرضها للهجوم في زعزعة سيطرة الحكومة ، بالإضافة إلى مطار بغداد الدولي  الواقع في الزاويةالغربية من المدينة ، والذي يمثل عنصرا استراتيجيا  دفاعيا، حيث ان تحييد المطار يعد بمثابة دعم لجعل بغداد اكثر ضعفا.

كما سيستهدف داعش مرقد الكاظمية، لإشعال الحرب الطائفية وزيادة التورط  الإيراني، وبالتالياستهداف القوات الإيرانية من قبل داعش بالسيارات المفخخة  والاحزمة الناسفة، وقوات داعمة للتنظيم “خلايا نائمة تم تفعليها” تحت  تصرفها لمهاجمة مواقع ثابتة ، كما حددت داعش مناطق جنوب بغداد بما في ذلك  المحمودية واللطيفية واليوسفية لمهاجمتها.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2014)

*مــؤسف وعاجل ..شاهد ماذا تفعل "داعش" لــ "فتيات الموصل"

*
*






​*​*نقلا عن النهار

منح تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق  والشام "داعش"، سكان الموصل مُهلة طيلة عطلة عيد الفطر لتقديم كل فتيات  المدينة لـ"جهاد نكاح" جماعي.
وأذاع التنظيم مطالبه عبر المساجد الواقعة تحت إمرة الخليفة "أبو بكر البغدادي"، لتحضير الفتيات غير المُتزوجات لعناصر داعش.
وقالت "لمى أسعد"- 30 عامًا من سكان الموصل- لـ"روسيا سيجودنيا"، إن تنظيم  داعش أمر السكان بتقديم كل الفتيات بعد عيد الفطر لتزويجهن لعناصر التنظيم.
ونوهت لمى، إلى أن التنظيم شدد في  إعلانه عبر مكبرات الصوت أعلى المساجد التي يُسيطر عليها عناصره، ليلة  الجمعة الماضية، بعقوبات صارمة بحق كل من يتخلف عن تقديم ابنته لجهاد  النكاح.
وأجبر "داعش" أهالي محافظة نينوى،  شمالي بغداد، في الأيام الأولى من سيطرته، على تقديم النساء تكميلًا لأركان  الجهاد "للنكاح" مقابل مبلغ قدره 800 دولار أمريكي.
واخُتطفت عشرات النساء في الموصل ثاني  أكبر المدن العراقية سكانًا مع عدد من الصبية الذين يتمتعون بالوسامة على  أيدي مسلحي تنظيم "داعش" تطبيقًا لـ"جهاد النكاح".
ولا توجد حتى الآن إحصائية بعدد النساء اللواتي تعرضن للاغتصاب على يد عناصر "داعش" مُنذ سيطرتهم على الموصل.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2014)

* مفاجأة عن الهوية الحقيقية لأمير داعش .

*
*
*​*[COLOR=red 
[URL="http://www.christian-dogma.com/site/"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
الصورة التى نشرتها المخابرات الأيرانية​الأهرام الجديد الكندى
فجرت المخابرات الأير انية وبالصور مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عن هوية واسم  وصورة زعيم داعش فقالت أن اسمه الحقيقى شمعون إيلوت عميل إستخباراتي بجهاز  الإستخبارات الصهيوني موساد
الإسم المزيّف الحالي : إبراهيم بن عواد بن إبراهيم البدري الرضوي الحسيني
الخطّة : إختراق التحصينات العسكريّة والأمنيّة للدول اللّتي تشكل تهديد  لأمن إسرائيل و تدميرها لإجتياحها لاحقا بغية التوسّع و تأسيس إسرائيل  الكبرى
وقالت ايضا بأن الموظف السابق في وكالة الأمن القومي لأمريكا، إدوارد  سنودن، كشف أن المخابرات البريطانية والأمريكية والموساد عملت معا لخلق  السابقين EIIL أو الدولة الإسلامية العراق وبلاد الشام، وفقا لوكالة  الأنباء الإيرانية.
وقال سنودن عملت أجهزة الاستخبارات من ثلاثة بلدان هي الولايات المتحدة  وبريطانيا والكيان الصهيوني معا لخلق منظمة ارهابية قادرة على جذب كل  المتطرفين في العالم لمكان واحد، وذلك باستخدام استراتيجية تسمى “عش  الدبابير”.
وثائق وكالة الأمن القومي الأمريكي يشير إلى “تنفيذ الأخيرة قديمة تعرف  باسم” عش الدبابير “لحماية الكيان الصهيوني الخطة البريطانية، وخلق دين بما  في ذلك الشعارات الإسلامية الذين يرفضون أي دين أو عقيدة “.
وفقا لوثائق سنودن، “إن الحل الوحيد لحماية” الدولة اليهودية “هو خلق عدو  بالقرب من حدودها، ولكن للوقوف ضد الدول الإسلامية الذين يعارضون وجوده.”
وكشفت التسريبات أن “أبو بكر البغدادي واستغرق التدريب العسكري المكثف لمدة  عام كامل في يد الموساد، إلى جانب دورات في اللاهوت وإتقان فن الكلام.”​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يوليو 2014)

موضوع تنظيم داعش جد خطير
يحتاج الى عمل متواصل ليل نهار مع جميع دول العالم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يوليو 2014)

موضوع تنظيم داعش جد خطير
يحتاج الى عمل متواصل ليل نهار مع جميع دول العالم


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2014)

تخلف لامثيل لة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2014)

*قيادات "داعش" أصحاب مزاج



نقلا عن اليوم السابع 


*
*



داعش​*​*كتب أحمد عرفة - محمد كامل - خالد دياب
فى الوقت الذى يدعو فيه تنظيم داعش لإقامة الخلافة  الإسلامية من جديد تداول مواطنون سوريون فيديو نشرته مواقع تطلق على نفسها  كتائب إسلامية تابعة لـ"الجبهة الإسلامية" لمقر أمير تنظيم "داعش" فى جنوب  دمشق "أبو صياح فرامة"، تظهر فيه خمور وسديهات قالوا إنه محمل عليها أفلاما  جنسية، وذلك بعد اقتحام مقر أمير داعش فى بلدة يلدا التى سيطرت عليها  "الجبهة الإسلامية" قبل أيام.

وظهر فى الفيديو عدد من زجاجات المشروبات (عرق وبيرة) فارغة، بالإضافة إلى  عبوات "فودكا"، وفى مشاهد أخرى، ردّد مسلح بعد عرضه لأقراص مدمجة جنسية  قائلاً إنه عثر عليها فى مقر أبو صياح فرامه (أمير داعش).

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى أفاد فيه المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان، اليوم  الخميس بأن الدولة الإسلامية (داعش سابقا) فى ريف دور الزور الغربى قررت  عدم لبس المرأة الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى.

وقال المرصد فى بيان اليوم الخميس،"وزعت الدولة الإسلامية منشوراً فى ريف  دير الزور الغربى جاء فيه: حرصاً على أعراض المسلمين، يمنع منعا باتا الكشف  عن عيون الأخوات المنتقبات وذلك للعمل بقول الله تعالى.. (ذلك أدنى أن  يعرفن فلا يؤذين)".

وطبقا للمرصد، حض المنشور على عدم لبس العباءة المفتوحة التى تكشف ما تحتها  من الثياب الملونة، وعدم لبس العباءة المزينة بالخرز والبرق وما سواه،  والحرص على أن تكون العباءة فضفاضة، والحرص على لبس الدرع المغطى لمفاتن  المرأة.

وطالب المنشور بعدم إظهار الحجابات والملافع الملونة تحت النقاب وعدم لبس  الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى. وقال المنشور: "كل من يخالف هذا الأمر سيخضع  للتعزير الشديد، وقد أعذر من أنذر".

من جانبه قال الشيخ عادل نصر عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية ومسئول الدعوة  السلفية بالصعيد إن فكر داعش هو فكر منحرف عن الإسلام, هو فكر تكفيرى، وليس  لأحد أن يولى نفسه خليفة على المؤمنين، ويستبيح دماءهم ويسلط سيوفه عليهم .

وأضاف نصر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن ما تفعله داعش وأميرها يشوه  الإسلام ولا علاقة له بالإسلام الصحيح، بل هو تطرف عن الدين الصحيح.

فيما قال هشام النجار الباحث الإسلامى، إن التنظيمات السرية مثل حركة داعش  تخنق الكفاءات وتقصى الخبرات والمؤهلين للقيادة من حيث الفكر والخلق والعلم  ومؤهلات القيادة الذاتية لأن الاختيار لا يتم فى العلن عبر آليات منضطبة  واضحة شفافة واختيار حر يصعد من خلاله ذو الأهلية والمكانة العلمية  والفكرية والخلقية، إنما تشترك التنظيمات السرية والأنظمة الاستبدادية فى  الديكتاتورية والجبرية وتصعيد وتمكين من لا يستحق مدى الحياة، ولذلك تجنح  كثير من قيادات هذه التنظيمات لرفض الديمقراطية والتداول لأنه يهدد سلطتها  ونفوذها وامتيازاتها.

وأضاف فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "لا يدرى أحد ماذا يدور فى  الدهاليز والمخابئ وأى أفكار يعتنقون وبأى رموز تاريخية يتشبهون، لكن  ممارساتهم على الأرض تدل على انحراف كبير فى الفكر وخلل نفسى وجهل فاضح  بالدين ومفاهيمه وأصوله فضلاً عن السطحية الشديدة فى التعامل مع الواقع  السياسى وتحدياته بحيث تصب كل تحركاتهم ومواقفهم فى صالح أعداء الأمة  الاسلامية وترضى نهم الصهاينة والغرب فى تفتيت البلاد الإسلامية وإشعال  الفتن والحروب الطائفية والمذهبية بداخلها".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2014)

*"أنصار الشريعة في ليبيا" تعلن

*
*



​
*​*نقلا عن الفجر



أصدر محمد الزهاوي، أمير تنظيم أنصار الشريعة في ليبيا، بيانا أعلن فيه مدينة بنغازي إمارة إسلامية جديدة، قائلا: "إن بنغازي من الآن إمارة إسلامية تابعة لحكمنا وعلى الكفار التوبة والرجوع إلى الله، لأن شرع الله سوف يطبق على الجميع وعلى كل الجنسيات الموجودة في المدينة".

على الجانب الأخر، يسيطر الرعب على سكان ليبيا، حيث أكدوا أن تنظيم "داعش" المسيطر على مدن عراقية كبري ربما احتل أجزاء كبيرة من ليبيا، وأن قطع الرقاب والأيدي في انتظار الليبيين دون محاكمة، كما حدث في الموصل العراقية.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2014)

«داعش» تدعو لإعادة كتابة القرآن



 نقلا عن فيتو
 أظهرت صحيفة ادينلك ديلي التركية كارثة جديدة من كوارث ودعوات متشددي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام "داعش"، وطالب التنظيم بإعادة كتابة القرآن الكريم من جديد بحجة أن بعض الأئمة قاموا بتحريفه لخدمة أديان وطوائف أخرى.

ووصفت الصحيفة التركية التنظيم بالمنظمة  الإرهابية الأكثر وحشية في تاريخ البشرية، مؤكدة أن ما يدعون إليه هذه  المرة هو بمثابة فضيحة دولية وخاصة بعد دعواتهم مسبقا بهدم الكعبة المشرفة.

ووفقا لوكالة الأنباء الإسلامية "إيه بي إن إيه" الناطقة بالانجليزية فإن داعش أعلنت نيتها إعادة كتابة بعض الآيات داخل القرآن الكريم وإعادة ترتيب البعض الآخر منها.

وأوضحت الوكالة الناطقة بالإنجليزية أن من بين السور الكريمة التي تسعي  داعش إلى تغييرها هي "سورة الكافرون"، فحسب داعش أضاف بعض أتباع الديانات  الأخرى آيات خاصة بهم داخل صفحات القرآن، مشيرين بوضوح للمسيحيين والشيعة.

وأورد التنظيم الإرهابي في حديثه الآية 33 من سورة الأحزاب والتي تقول " إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا" وأشار أن هذه الآية من ضمن الآيات التي يريد تغييرها بدعوى أن أتباع الشيعة هم واضعو هذه الكلمات داخل السورة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2014)

* ناجح ابراهيم: زعيم داعش قتل مندوبي القاعدة إعلاناً للحرب عليها *

*8/3/2014 4:28:00 PM*




*



* *                         ناجح ابراهيم المفكر الإسلامي                *

*كتب ـ محمد الصاوي :*
*قال ناجح ابراهيم المفكر الإسلامي ، والجهادي  السباق، أن الحرب بين تنظيمي داعش والقاعدة لم تعد خفية، وإنما أصبحت  واضحة ومعلنة للجميع،  وأن الحرب بينها قد بدأت وسيحدث الصدام  بينهما فى  أي مكان يجمعهما سويا وستكون حربا حامية الوطيس، لما يحملانه من ضغينة  وكراهية كلا منهما للآخر .*
*وأكد  ناجح فى تصريح خاص لمصراوي الأحد،  أن العداوة بين الظواهري والبغدادي ازدادت خاصة بعدما قتل البغدادي الوسطاء  الذين حاولوا إيجاد وسيلة للاتفاق بين داعش والقاعدة  وكان هذا إعلاناً  للقطيعة بينهما بل وللحرب، مشيرا إلى أن داعش تتصف بالدموية والعنف أكثر من  القاعدة نفسها وأن جبهة النصرة الموالية للقاعدة هي أكثر وسطية من داعش .*
*وأكمل  إبراهيم، أن البغدادي يحلم بالخلافة وانه نجح بالفعل من إقصاء القاعدة من  الشرق الأوسط وحلَ محلها وسيطر على أجزاء كبيرة من العراق وسوريا وأن  الظواهري لن يفعل شيئاً لأنه لا يملك شيء إلا التصريحات فقط، إلا أن حلم  الخلافة لن يتحقق وسيكون مستحيلا لداعش لأن الخلافة لن تقام بمجموعة من  الرجال الذين يحملونه السلاح ويقتلون هذا وذاك، وأن تقام بمعايير حضارية  وهذا ما يفتقده البغدادي لأنه يعتمد على الإقصاء ولا يجيد إلا صنع الأعداء .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*"التايمز": قوات عسكرية مصرية على الحدود السعودية مع العراق لحمايتها من "داعش" *

*كتب : أحمد محمد عبدالباسط الأحد 03-08-2014 18:31* 
* طباعة* 



*350*
*
*
 

*





 السعودية تنشر قوات من الجيش المصري على حدودها مع العراق لمواجهة "داعش"* 
*ذكرت صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية، اليوم، أن المملكة العربية السعودية  نشرت عدد من القوات المصرية والباكستانية على حدودها مع العراق، من أجل  التصدي لمسلحي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، المعروف بـ"داعش". *
*وأكدت الصحيفة، أن السعودية استعانت بحلفائها المقربين من أجل تأمين  حدودها مع العراق، والتي تمتد لنحو 500 كيلو متر، خشية غزو قوات "داعش"  للمملكة السعودية. *
*ويأتي ذلك بعد انتشار قوات "داعش" في العراق، وتهديد الأمن القومي  للسعودية، التي انفقت نحو 35 مليار دولار على التسليح العسكري، في العام  الماضي، متجاوزة بريطانيا، لتكون رابع أكبر منفق عسكري في العالم. *
*يُذكر أن الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، وعد من قبل بحماية أمن دول  الخليج العربي، وكافة الدول العربية، لأن أمنهم من أمن مصر، وذلك خلال فترة  عرض أفكاره بوسائل الإعلام، قبيل الانتخابات الرئاسية. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*"كلينتون" تعترف اتفقنا مع الإخوان إعلان دولة "داعش" بسيناء 







نقلا عن فيتو

اعترفت  وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة هيلاري كلينتون، في كتاب لها أطلقت عليه  اسم «خيارات صعبة»، أن الإدارة الأمريكية قامت بتأسيس ما يسمى بتنظيم  «الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام» المعروف اختصارًا بـ"داعش"، لتقسيم  منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

كما كشفت عن تنسيق بين واشنطن و"الإخوان المسلمين" لإقامة هذه الدولة في سيناء.

وقالت وزيرة خارجية أمريكا السابقة، فی کتاب مذکراتها الذی صدر فی أمریکا  مؤخرا: "دخلنا الحرب العراقیة واللیبیة والسوریة، وکل شىء کان على ما یرام  وجیدًا جدًا، وفجأة قامت ثورة 30 / 6 - 3 / 7 فی مصر، وکل شیء تغیر خلال 72  ساعة". 

وأضافت، طبقًا لموقع "الفرات" العراقى الذي قام بترجمة الجزء الخاص بهذه  الخطة من الكتاب: "کنا على اتفاق مع "إخوان مصر" على إعلان الدولة  الإسلامیة في سیناء وإعطائها لـ"حماس" وجزء لـ«إسرائیل» لحمایتها وانضمام  حلایب وشلاتین إلى السودان، وفتح الحدود مع لیبیا من ناحیة السلوم.

وتم الاتفاق على إعلان الدولة الاسلامیة یوم 2013/7/5، وکنا ننتظر الإعلان لکی نعترف نحن وأوربا بها فورا". 

وتابعت تقول: "کنت قد زرت 112 دولة في العالم من أجل شرح الوضع الأمریکى مع  مصر، وتم الاتفاق مع بعض الأصدقاء بالاعتراف بـ"الدولة الإسلامیة" حال  إعلانها فورا وفجأة تحطم کل شىء".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*عاجل...مصرع «منشد داعش» 




*​*
*​*



 نقلا عن فيو

لقي منشد تنظيم «داعش» الإرهابي فيصل الرويلي مصرعه خلال مواجهات مع قوات «جيش الإسلام» بحي الغوطة في سوريا.

قتل الأحد 3-8-2014 أحد أعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر السابقين، بعد انضمامه إلى صفوف داعش.

ووفقًا للصحيفة "الحياة" فإن تنظيم "داعش" أعلن مساء أمس مقتل السعودي فيصل  الرويلي (25 عامًا) خلال مواجهات مع قوات «جيش الإسلام» في الغوطة  الشرقية، في سوريا، وهو أحد أعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  السابقين.

وقال على الرويلي (والد فيصل) للصحيفة، إن ولده لم تظهر عليه علامات التشدد أثناء حياته مع العائلة.

وأوضح أن فيصل كان موظفًا في هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في منطقة الجوف، قبل أن يترك العمل لينضم إلى "داعش".

وذكرت الصحيفة أن فيصل ظهر في مقطع صوتي بثه تنظيم «داعش» في موقع  «يوتيوب»، يشدو بقصائد ثناء وتبجيل للقائد السابق لتنظيم القاعدة الزرقاوي،  ولأبي بكر البغدادي الذي نصّب نفسه أخيرًا أميرًا للمؤمنين.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)

*بالأسماء.. أول حكومة لـ"داعش" أبرزها وزارتا الحرب والهيئات الشرعية*

*  الخميس، 7 أغسطس  2014 - 00:36*
*





                             أبو بكر البغدادى* 
*كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى*

*أعلن أبو محمد العدنانى، المتحدث باسم الدولة الإسلامية، إنشاء  أول حكومة فى العراق والشام، لما يعرف باسم "داعش"، بعد إعلان الخلافة،  وتنصيب أبو بكر البغدادى زعيم التنظيم خليفة للمسلمين.

وقال  "العدنانى"، فى "فيديو" نشر على مواقع تابعة للتنظيم، "اليوم بعد أن قهر  الله الصليبيين على أيدى المجاهدين من الدولة الإسلامية، يُعلن إخوانكم فى  مجلس شورى دول العراق الإسلامية تشكيل وزارة إسلامية تُكفر بالطاغوت وتؤمن  بالله وتحارب الكفار".

وتلى المتحدث باسم الدولة الإسلامية أسماء الوزراء الجدد، وهم: 
-	الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن الفلاحى وزير أول لأمير المؤمنين.
-	الشيخ أبو حمزة المهاجر وزيراً للحرب.
-	الشيخ أبو عثمان التميمى وزيراً للهيئات الشرعية.
-	الشيخ أبو بكر الجبورى وزيراً للعلاقات العامة.
-	الشيخ أبو عبد الجبار الجنابى وزيراً للأمن العام.
-	الشيخ أبو محمد المشهدانى وزيراً للإعلام.
-	الشيخ أبو عبد القادر العيساوى وزيراً لشئون الشهداء والأسرى.
-	المهندس أبو محمد الجنابى وزيراً للنفط.
-	الشيخ مصطفى الأعرجى وزيراً للزراعة والثروة السمكية.
-	الدكتور أبو عبد الله الزيدى وزيراً للصحة.

وأختتم "العدنانى"، "نسأل الله أن يحفظهم جميعًا، ويعينهم على حمل الأمان وتأدية الواجب، ويعز الله الإسلام  والمسلمين".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2014)

*بالفيديو.."داعش" لـ"أمريكا": سنرفع علمنا على البيت الأبيض قريباً*

*  السبت، 9 أغسطس  2014 - 20:18*
*






                             داعش* 
*كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى*

*قال أحد جنود الدولة الإسلامية فى العراق والشام المعروف باسم  "داعش": "أقول لأمريكا إن الخلافة الإسلامية تأسست ولن نتوقف، لا تكونوا  جبناء وتهاجمونا بطائرات دون طيار، بدلا من أن ترسلوا جنودكم، الذين لقوا  الذل على أيدينا فى العراق".

وأضاف فى فيديو نُشر على مواقع التواصل "يتويوب": "سنذلكم فى كل مكان، إن  شاء الله، وسنرفع راية الجهاد داخل البيت الأبيض قريباً بإذن الله". 



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2014)

*فرنسا تعلن استعدادها لمحاربة تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" - داعش*
*  وقال قصر الأليزيه نقلا عن الرئيس فرانسوا هولاند إن "المجتمع الدولي لا  يستطيع أن يبقى دون حراك أمام ذاك الخطر الذي يمثّله توسع المجموعة  الإرهابية على شعب العراق وكذلك على الاستقرار في كل المنطقة لا في هذا  البلد فقط".*
* وأضاف القصر أن فرنسا مستعدة "للمشاركة ضمن النطاق الضروري" في تلك العمليات التي ستسمح بوضع حدّ لمعاناة السكان الآمنين.*
*  وبهذا الصدد يدعو الرئيس "الاتحاد الأوروبي الى البدء بلعب دور نشط سريعا  في هذه الجهود المشتركة، وتقديم كل القوى ووسائل المساعدة اللازمة للرد على  الوضع الكارثي الناشئ".*
* كما أعرب هولاند أيضا عن "رضاه على قرار  الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما السماح بتوجيه ضربات جوية دقيقة" تستهدف  مواقع "الدولة الإسلامية" والمساهمة في إقامة ممر إنساني في العراق.*
*  وكان المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية قد قال في وقت سابق إن طائرتين  عسكريتين أمريكيتين شنّتا غارة جوية الجمعة على مرابض مدفعية يستخدمها  تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" في الهجوم على القوات الكردية قرب أربيل.*
* المصدر: RT + "ايتار-تاس"*



*


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2014)

​ *شهدت مدينة الموصل بمحافظة نينوى شمال العراق هروبا جماعيا للمقاتلين  العرب والأجانب في صفوف تنظيم داعش الإرهابي باتجاه الحدود السورية  والتركية.
وقال مصدر عراقي مطلع - في تصريح صحفي نقلته وكالة انباء  الإعلام العراقي ( واع ) اليوم الخميس: إن الطيران الحربي قتل العشرات من  داعش في الغارات الجوية التي نفذتها على مدار الأيام الماضية، فضلا عن مقتل  وخطف العديد منهم على أيدي جماعات مسلحة.
وأضاف المصدر أنه بين الفارين مسئول ومنسق صلوات الجمعة المدعو أبو عمر العنزي، ومسئول ما يسمى بالهيئات الشرعية المدعو متعب الأخضر.
ومن  جانب آخر، أفاد مسئول محلي في محافظة ديالى شرق العراق بأن إرهابيي داعش  استخداموا أهالي مركز السعدية شمالي المحافظة دروعا بشرية أمام ضربات القوة  الجوية العراقية.
وقال مدير المركز أحمد الزركوشي - في تصريح صحفي  اليوم: إن إرهابيي داعش منعوا السكان من الرحيل ويستخدمونهم الآن دروعاً  بشرية لمواجهة القصف العنيف الذي تشنه طائرات السوخوي الروسية ضدهم .
وأضاف  أنهم يستخدمون منازل الاهالي مقاراً لهم بعد تدمير مقراتهم والمحكمة  الشرعية الأسبوع الماضي ، مشيراً إلى اعداد خطة عسكرية من قبل القيادات  الأمنية لتحرير المركز خلال أسبوع.
يذكر أن 90 % من أهالي مركز السعدية  نزحوا في شهر يونيو الماضي إلى أقليم كردستان ، و يعد المركز من المعاقل  الرئيسة لتظيم "داعش" في ديالى .

نقلا عن صدى البلد*​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2014)

*"داعش" ينشئ سوقاً للرقيق لبيع نساء الأقليات*

* 

 

 





 السبت 09 اغسطس 2014 - 1:01 مساء، كتب وكالات 

 أكد الهلال الأحمر العراقي، صحة ما نشر حول قيام تنظيم داعش بإنشاء سوق  للرقيق وقيامه بعرض نساء الطوائف للبيع بأسواق مدينة نينوى كـ "سبايا".
 وقال المتحدث باسم الهلال الأحمر العراقي محمد الخزاعي: "عناصر داعش  خطفوا النساء من الأيزيديات والمسيحيات كسبايا، وعرضوهن في أحد الأسواق  لبيعهن".
 واستنكر الهلال الأحمر العراقي الحادث وعبر عن إدانته لهذه الأفعال الإجرامية التي يقوم بها عناصر "داعش" في المدن العراقية.
 وكشف الخزاعي أن "التنظيم احتجز عشرات العائلات في مطار تلعفر من  التركمان والإيزيدية والمسيحيين، وقتل جميع الرجال"، مناشداً المنظمات  الإنسانية والمجتمع الدولي والدولة العراقية إلى "التدخل في نينوى لمعالجة  الوضع الإنساني الصعب".
 كما ناشدت وزارة شؤون المرأة العراقية، في بيان "جميع الجهات المعنية في  الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة إقليم كردستان والمجتمع الدولي للتدخل السريع  لوضع حد للمجازر التي يرتكبها داعش بحق المدنيين العزل من هذه المكونات  وإنقاذ نسائها من السبي والاسترقاق".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2014)

* بالصور- داعش ترجم سيدة حتى الموت بتهمة الزنا  *

*8/11/2014 6:26:00 PM*




*



* *                        تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية قام برجم سيدة حتى الموت   بتهمة الزنا                *

*كتبت- هدى الشيمي:*
*ذكرت صحيفة دايلي ميل البريطانية أن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية قام برجم سيدة حتى الموت، بتهمة الزنا، في مدينة بشمال سوريا.*
*ووصفت الصحيفة مشهد الرجم الذي بدأ بأن فرغت شاحنة كبيرة حمولتها من الحجارة والحصى بالقرب من الحديقة التي رجمت بها السيدة.*
*وأضافت  أن مقاتلي التنظيم أحضروا السيدة التي كانت ترتدي ملابس سوداء من رأسها  حتى أخمص قدميها، ودفنوا نصفها السفلي في الأرض، بعدها بدأوا في رجمها.*
*وأشارت إلى مقاتلو التنظيم هم من رجموا السيدة في وجود حشد من أهالي المنطقة، الذين لم يشاركوا في عملية الرجم.\*
*ونقلا  عن أحد الناشطين الذين شهدوا الواقعة التي أقيمت في ملعب كرة القدم الكبير  بالرقة فأن تلك السيدة لم تصرخ ولم تبك ولم تتحرك أثناء تنفيذ العقاب  بالرجم.*
*وبحسب الصحيفة، فإن عملية الرجم تمت في 18 يوليو الماضي،  وتعتبر ثاني مرة تقوم فيها داعش برجم امرأة بنفس التهمة، وكانت السيدة تدعى  شمسه عبد الله البالغة من العمر 26 عاما.*
*وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن  عمليات القتل جاءت بعد قيام الجماعة التي تسيطر على شمال سوريا، بالاستيلاء  على مساحات واسعة من الأراضي، وترويع السكان بكل الطرق الممكنة، عن طريق  التفسير الخاطئ والمتشدد للشريعة الإسلامية، بما في ذلك قطع الرؤوس، وقطع  أيدي السارقين.*
*يذكر، أن الجهاديين قاموا بصلب صبي يبلغ من العمر 14 عاما وتركه عدة ساعات في الشمس الحارقة في الصيف، لعدم قيامه بصيام شهر رمضان.*
*وقال  الناشط أبو إبراهيم الرقاوي الناشط الذي شهد الرجم، إن الغضب أصاب السكان  المحليين لرؤيتم تلك العملية، ولتأكدهم من كون الجهاديين الأجانب من فرض  سيطرتهم على الأراضي السورية.*
* وتابع الرقاوي كلامه قائلا ''فقدت فضة  الوعي، قبل أن تنقل إلى المستشفى، ولم نستطع أن نرى الدم يسيل منها، لأن  عملية الرجم بدأت الساعة 11 مساءا، بالإضافة ارتدائها للملابس السوداء.*
*ووفقا  للصحيفة، فأن المرصد السوري قام بالإبلاغ عن الحالتين من قبل المرصد  السوري الموجود ببريطانيا، والذي يجمع معلومات عن الانتهاكات التي تحدث في  سوريا عن طريق شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي والناشطين في جميع أنحاء العالم. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2014)

*أنتشر عبر مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى صورة  ظهر فيها السيناتور جون ماكين الأمريكى وأبو بكر البغدادى أمير داعش وتقول  الرواية أن هذه الصورة التقطت لهم اثناء الأجتماع الذى جمع بينهم فى سوريا  وتؤكد أيضا ان داعش هى حليف لأمريكا وان كل افعال الجماعة الأسلامية بتخطيط  من الأدارة الأمريكية وان هذه الصورة تثبت وتؤكد هذه الرواية.    *
*يذكر ا الأدارة الأمريكية فى الفترة الأخيرة شنت عدة ضربات عسكرية على  الجماعة الأسلمية فى العراق “داعش” واعلنت أنها قتلت العشرات من افرادها  ومن ناحية أخرى اعلنت داعش انها سترفع علمها فى البيت الأبيض قريبا وذلك  عبر فيديو بثته على موقع اليوتيوب. *



*



**داعش*


*



**أمير داعش مع جون ماكين*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2014)

اعجبتني هذه الصورة





​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أنتشر عبر مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى صورة  ظهر فيها السيناتور جون ماكين الأمريكى وأبو بكر البغدادى أمير داعش وتقول  الرواية أن هذه الصورة التقطت لهم اثناء الأجتماع الذى جمع بينهم فى سوريا  وتؤكد أيضا ان داعش هى حليف لأمريكا وان كل افعال الجماعة الأسلامية بتخطيط  من الأدارة الأمريكية وان هذه الصورة تثبت وتؤكد هذه الرواية.    *
> *يذكر ا الأدارة الأمريكية فى الفترة الأخيرة شنت عدة ضربات عسكرية على  الجماعة الأسلمية فى العراق “داعش” واعلنت أنها قتلت العشرات من افرادها  ومن ناحية أخرى اعلنت داعش انها سترفع علمها فى البيت الأبيض قريبا وذلك  عبر فيديو بثته على موقع اليوتيوب. *
> 
> 
> ...




جميلة اووي


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2014)

معتقدش انها صحيحة الصورة
لانها لو صحيحة لكانت خربت الدنيا


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2014)

صحيحة
عندنا مشاكا هجمت داعش على بلدة لبنانية اسمها عرسال من اسبوع
سبق وان زارها كوهين يومها قلنا ستأتي القاعدة الى هذه البلدة
وفعلا صح ذلك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> معتقدش انها صحيحة الصورة
> لانها لو صحيحة لكانت خربت الدنيا



اكتر من كده ما فيش خراب

النساء تباع
الاطفال يدفنون احياء
الرجال يذبحون
البيوت تسوى باللارض
الرؤوس تعلق على حوافي الطرقات

الى اخره
ولو قصدك بأميركا تخرب
هم ارسلوه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2014)

* ضربات جوية على تجمعات داعش 





 نقلا عن أ.ش.أ
 الت مصادر امنية في وزاة الدفاع العراقية اليوم "الاربعاء" إن القوات الامنية في سلاح الجو نفذت اربعة ضربات جوية.

واضاف المصدر في وزارة الدفاع، في تصريح صحفي نقلته وكالة الأعلام   العراقيه أن سلاح الجو وجه 4 ضربات على تجمعات داعش في باب شلو وام   الشبابيط بسنجار وقتل 70 منهم من إرهابيي داعش. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CWXyH7yDVV0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2014)

*داعش» تتوعد لمحمد مرسى





نقلا عن الوطن
توعد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية فى العراق والشام،  المعروف بـ«داعش»، بالبدء بقتل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، الذى وصفه  بـ«الطاغوت والمجرم الأكبر»، حال تمكنه من دخول مصر، فيما أحبطت قوات الأمن  محاولة لتشكيل فرع للتنظيم فى منطقة الصحراء الغربية.
وقال أبوصهيب الليبى، القيادى بـ«داعش»، فى فيديو  مصور بثته مواقع جهادية، أمس الأول، بعنوان «رسائل من أرض الملاحم»، بعد  مقتله فى عملية عسكرية فى دير الزور فى سوريا خلال الأيام الماضية، إن أول  من سيبدأ بقتله تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، حال دخوله مصر، هو الرئيس المعزول  محمد مرسى، الطاغوت والمجرم الأكبر، لأنه كان يتمسح بالدين ويتستر به،  مضيفاً: «العوام والغلابة كانوا يقولون إنه أكثر حافظ للقرآن، ويقيم  الصلاة، لكنه مجرم، وقريباً نتقرب إلى الله بقتل المرتدين والطواغيت فى  مصر».
فى سياق متصل، كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ«الوطن»، عن أن  قوات الأمن تمكنت من إلقاء القبض على 13 تكفيرياً، كانوا يتمركزون بإحدى  المناطق الصحراوية القريبة من الحدود مع ليبيا، بحوزتهم نحو 15 ألف دولار،  ورسومات خاصة بالمناطق الحدودية بين مصر وليبيا، واعترفوا بأنهم ينتمون  لإحدى الجماعات التكفيرية الموجودة فى سيناء، وكانوا يسعون لتشكيل فرع  لتنظيم «داعش» الإرهابى فى منطقة الصحراء الغربية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3uPNypPlyrg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2014)

على فكرة دى شهادة نجاح فى حق مرسى وليس ضدة
لانهم اذا كانوا متفقين معة كانت ستقوم الدنيا وتقول كان مصير مصر فى عهد مرسى سوف يكون حال العراق حاليا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2014)

*ألمانيا تعلن استعدادها لتسليح أكراد العراق ضد "داعش"*

*الخميس، 14 أغسطس 2014 - 09:47 ص*
*





 أنجيلا ميركل* 
*برلين أ.ش.أ*
*  أعلن وزير الخارجية الألمانى فرانك فالتر شتاينماير أن بلاده مستعدة لتخفيف  سياساتها المتعلقة بتصدير الأسلحة إلى الأكراد الذين يقاتلون ضد متشددى  الدولة الإسلامية فى شمال العراق "داعش".

وشدد شتاينماير فى تصريحات  أوردتها قناة "روسيا اليوم" الاخبارية صباح اليوم الخميس "على انه لا  نستطيع ترك كردستان بمفردها ونتفرج على الناس وهم يذبحون هناك".

وأضاف  شتاينماير، المنتمى للحزب الديمقراطى الاشتراكي، الذى يتقاسم السلطة مع  المحافظين بزعامة أنجيلا ميركل، "إذا دعت الضرورة وإذا ظل مستوى التهديد  الحالى كما هو فإن بلاده لا تستبعد أن ترسل أسلحة، مبادئنا المتعلقة بإرسال  أسلحة هى نفس هذه المبادئ، فهى تأخذ فى الاعتبار أننا يمكن أن نواجه مواقف  استثنائية يتعين عليها فيها اتخاذ قرار سياسى بتبنى نهج مختلف يكون فى  صالح أمننا".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2014)

*
** داعش تدفن أطفالا أحياء مع عوائلهم بحجة انهم «روافض»*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## الطف (15 أغسطس 2014)

يفضل القول السنة أو البكرية لأن داعش = السنة الإراهبيه 
في أي مكان في العالم تجد السنه اصحاب المذهب الارهابي يقومون بكل انواع الجرائم.
مصر يهاجمون الكنائس و في نيجريا كذلك وفي الفلبين والعراق وسوريا حتى بالغرب الذي اعطاهم انسانيتهم قاموا بالتفجير فيه!
يجب على مجلس الامن اعتبار هذا المذهب ارهابي ومنع الانتساب اليه ومحاربته!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2014)

*لإيزيديون مأساة بالعراق*
*

*
*نقلا عن صدى البلد*
* - الجوع يطارد عشرات النازحين الايزيديين الفارين من هجمات جهاديي تنظيم "الدولة الاسلامية"
- هجمات الجهاديين تدفع عشرات الآلاف من أبناء "سنجار" إلى الهرب نحو الجبل
- تشريد ما لا يقل عن 200 الف مدني فقدوا منازلهم



يطارد الجوع عشرات النازحين الأيزيديين بعد أن فروا من هجمات جهاديي تنظيم  "الدولة الاسلامية" ولجأوا الى اقليم كردستان شمال العراق حيث تتواصل  معاناتهم وظروفهم القاسية حتى ان بعضهم يرون ان "الموت قد يكون أفضل مما  يعيشونه".

وتمكن هؤلاء الايزيديون وغالبيتهم من الأطفال، من الحصول على حماية قوات  الأمن الكردية لكنهم فقدوا في نفس الوقت الأعزاء والمنزل وكل ما يملكون.

وبين حشد النازحين، تجلس "عليا" طفلة اربع سنوات في احضان امها، وهي تئن من الجوع وعليا باتت اليوم  نازحة تعيش مع شقيقيها وشقيقتها ووالدتها "حزيكا" وجدتها الى جانب عائلات  اخرى، في بناية قيد الإنشاء في إحدى ضواحي دهوك بشمال العراق. 
وفر هؤلاء النازحون مع بعض الأمتعة لكن الطعام لا يكفي جميع النازحين هنا إذ تتوفر وجبة واحدة في اليوم ولا خدمات طبية للمحتاجين.

ورغم ذلك، يمكن القول إن عليا وعائلتها اوفر حظا من والدها نويل قاسم مراد،  الذي قبض عليه مسلحو تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية الذي بدأ بشن هجمات شرسة منذ  الثالث من اغسطس الحالي على مناطق مختلفة وسيطر على مناطق واسعة بينها  سنجار معقل الأقلية الايزيدية التي تهمها الدولة الإسلامية بـ"الالحاد".

وتقول حزيكا "25 عاما" الأم الشابة التي لم تستطع كبت دموعها وهي تتحدث،  "كان افضل لنا، لو متنا في منزلنا"فقد عاش الاطفال مشاهد مرعبة خلال الايام  الماضية لدى هروبهم من هجمات الجهاديين.واكدت حزيكا ان "الاطفال شاهدوا  الموت واطلاق الرصاص على جبل سنجار".

ودفعت هجمات الجهاديين عشرات الالاف من ابناء سنجار الى الهرب نحو جبل سنجار شمال غرب العراق خوفا من الوقوع بايدي المسلحين.

ولكن هذا الجبل الذي يعد ملاذ طوارىء اصبح بعدها فخا للموت بسبب الجوع  والعطش الذي يعاني منه النازحون منذ أكثر من عشرة ايام، وسط حرارة الصيف  اللاهبة.

لكن العديد من العائلات تمكن من النزول من الجبل والوصول الى إقليم كردستان.

ومع ذلك قالت حزيكا فيما ترتجف شفتاها "الامان هو ما حصلنا عليه هنا، لكننا  خسرنا كل شيء منازلنا ملابسنا أموالنا مجوهراتنا.. كل شيء" وتابعت "بفضل  الله فقط ما زلنا على قيد الحياة، ولكن لم يقدم لنا أحد شيء هنا".

واكدت الام الشابة "الأطفال يبحثون عن آبائهم، الأمور تصبح اكثر صعوبة كل  يوم بالنسبة لنا" متسائلة "ماذا سنفعل عندما سيحل الشتاء والبرد؟ ".

ولم يجد عشرات الأيزيديين من ظل يقيهم سوى هذه البناية قيد الإنشاء المؤلفة  من خمسة طوابق، حيث تشغل العائلات الطابقين الأولين منها، لكنها بدون  جدران ولا حمامات والممر الوحيد للوصول الى الطابق الأول هو سلم خشبي  متهاوٍ.

وباتت عيون لاوي، خمس سنوات، أحد أبناء حزيكا، متورمة من الرمال والعواصف التي تضرب باستمرار المكان الذي لجأوا إليه.

من جانبه، قال سمير درويش مدير مدرسة، وهو من النازحين الذين لجأوا إلى هذه  البناية " لقد بكينا حتى جفت دموعنا على الأطفال"مشيرا إلى إصابة عدد من  الأطفال بالمرض ووصف الأمر بـ "غير الإنساني" وتابع باسف :ان عددا كبيرا من  الاطفال يفترض ان يعودوا الى مدارسهم خلال اقل من اسبوعين، لكن يبدو أنه  من غير المرجح أن يكون هناك عام دراسي .

من جانبها، تتمنى داليا "9 اعوام" التي ترتدي قميص تي شيرت زهري اللون يحمل  صورة قطتين، أن ترى رفاقها في المدرسة ولكنها لا تعلم أين هم الآن.

وقالت باسف "لا أتوقع أنني سأذهب إلى المدرسة هذا العام، لكني أحبها كثيرا".

وأدت هجمات الجهاديين في محافظة نينوى ومناطق قريبة من اقليم كردستان، الى  تشريد ما لا يقل عن 200 الف مدني فقدوا منازلهم ويبدو أن مصير الاف من  النازحين الذين لم يستطيعوا الهرب ما زال مجهولا، فقد تم اختطاف نساء  واطفال وقتل رجال على يد الجهاديين.

ويعيش عدد كبير من النازحين الان في مخيمات سيئة التجهيز واختبأ أخرون تحت الجسور أو في المدارس أو في مبان ما زالت قيد الانشاء.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2014)

*مستشار المفتي عن ذبح داعش للصحفي الأمريكي



 نقلا عن الاهرام
 أكد الدكتور إبراهيم نجم، مستشار مفتي الجمهورية، أن ذبح تنظيم  "داعش" الإرهابي للصحفي الأمريكي يشوه صورة الإسلام في العالم لعقود قادمة.  

وأضاف أن هذه الأعمال الإرهابية تمنح الفرصة للمتربصين بالإسلام  للنيل منه وتشويه صورته وترويج الاتهامات الظالمة لهذا الدين الحنيف، خاصة  وأن الإرهاب التكفيري أخطر من إرهاب المتفجرات. 

وأوضح مستشار مفتي الجمهورية أن هذه الأعمال الإرهابية تعد خروجًا  على مبادئ الإسلام وأحكامه التي تأمر بالمحافظة على الأنفس والأرواح  والدماء والأموال والأعراض. 

ووجه د. نجم الدعوة إلى المسلمين جميعًا أن يواجهوا هذا التشوية  المتعمد للدين الإسلامي بكل ما أوتينا من قوة، مشددًا على أن الدار سوف  تقوم بالتواصل إعلاميًا مع وسائل الإعلام العالمية لتوضيح الصورة وبيان  التفريق بين مبادئ الإسلام والأفعال الإجرامية لهذه التنظيمات الإرهابية.
*


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2014)

الاسلام ولد مشوها يا فضيلة الشيخ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2014)

*لقي 17 عنصرًا من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  لدول الشام والعراق " داعش " مصرعهم وأصيب آخرون إثر تفجير انتحاريين من  التنظيم نفسه وسط تجمع للمسلحين في منطقة بروانة غربي الرمادي. 

وأعلن قائم مقام حديثة عبد الحكيم الجغيفي - في تصريح صحفي نقلته وكالة أنباء الإعلام العراقي 
( واع ) اليوم الأربعاء - "أن انتحاريين اثنين من تنظيم داعش يرتديان  حزامين ناسفين فجرا أنفسهما, بالوقت ذاته، وسط تجمع لمسلحي التنظيم في  ناحية بروانة التابعة لقضاء حديثة".. موضحاً أن "الانفجار المزدوج أدى إلى  مقتل 17 مسلحاً وإصابة العديد منهم بجروح متفاوتة". 

وأضاف أن "الضغوطات النفسية وحالة اليأس التي يعيشها مسلحو داعش دفعت بالانتحاريين إلى تفجير أنفسهم وسط رفقائهم". 


* *





* *
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2014)

*عاجل.. أوباما عن داعش 



 نقلا عن الفجر سكاي نيوز- ذكر الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما في كلمة له  الأن جراء ما حدث للصحفي الأمريكي "جيمس فولي" أنه يجب محاسبة تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية "داعش" على أفعاله، ويجب على أمريكا أن نقضي على هذا التنظيم.
ودان أوباما قتل الصحفي جيمس فولي، مضيفًا أن أمريكا ستواصل عمل ما يتوجب عليها حتى تحمي شعبها. 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2014)

*
لم يصبحوا مجرد مستقبلين لما يدور حولهم من أحداث،  بل صار الأطفال فى العالم العربى جزءاً من الحدث نفسه، ويشاركون فى صنعه،  حيث يتم استغلالهم سواء بالمشاركة فى مظاهرات لا يعرفون الهدف منها، أو  بالانضمام إلى جماعات متطرفة، وهو ما حدث مؤخراً عندما نشر تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية المسمى بـ«داعش» صوراً لأطفال ملثمى الوجوه، يحملون السلاح فى  مواجهة مدنيين أبرياء.





​أطفال يخضعون لتدريبات من جانب تنظيم «داعش»


الحالة التى توسعت فى نشرها مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعى، نقلاً عن صفحات التنظيم الإرهابى، لن تسهم فى صنع أطفال أسوياء،  بحسب تأكيد د. منال زكريا، أستاذ الطب النفسى، التى اعتبرت العنف الذى  يميل اليه الأطفال الآن، ليس نتاجاً لمشاهدتهم أفلام العنف فحسب، بل نتاج  لسلوكيات خاطئة، من أهمها تركهم يتعاملون على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، ما  يعرضهم لخطر هذه الصفحات سواء بنشر الفكر أو حتى مجرد تقليدها: «إحنا بنعلم  أولادنا العنف لأن ردود أفعالنا عنيفة ناحية أطفالنا، تعبيرات الوجه  وحركات الأيدى والصوت العالى بيأثر فى الطفل منذ ولادته، فما بالنا بما  ينقلونه عن الغير».
لا تخشى «منال» خطراً قدر خشيتها، من خطر إدمان  الصورة: «الصورة تأثيرها أكثر من التوجيه بالكلام والأطفال لما تتعود تشوف  الدم وتلاقى أطفال فى مثل سنها شايلين رقاب جثث وسلاح، ده فى البداية  بيخوفهم، لكنهم بمرور الوقت بيتعودوا على الموضوع، ويميلوا لتقليده»، مضيفة  أن المقارنات الاجتماعية لها دور سلبى على الطفل، فيتساءل الطفل فى بعض  الوقت: «ليه هو بيعرف وأنا لا، هو بيقتل واحد أنا هقتل 100».
دور الأب والأم والتزامهما بالتدريب على معاملة  الطفل منذ ولادته ضرورة قصوى، أكد عليها هانى هلال، رئيس المؤسسة المصرية  للنهوض بأوضاع الطفولة، يؤكد أن صور «داعش» التى يستغل فيها الأطفال خطر  حقيقى يهدد المجتمع المصرى، حتى من قبل أن تنفذ المنظمة الإرهابية  تهديداتها بدخول مصر، فتأثيرهم بدأ مبكراً عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى،  وإتاحة مشاهدة فيديوهاتهم البشعة، لا يطالب «هانى» أولياء الأمور والأهالى  سوى بمزيد من المتابعة لأبنائهم، وخاصة المحتكين بوسائل التكنولوجيا، فهم  الأكثر عرضة لغسيل المخ والأفكار الإرهابية المريبة.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2014)

*رسمياً..."داعش" تعلن










 نقلا عن فيتو

أعلن  تنظيم دولة العراق والشام الإسلامية "داعش"، عن نفسه رسميا في الأردن، وبدأ  التنظيم في رفع "علمه" بالعديد من المحافظات والتي بدأها بـ"معان".

وفى تطور مفاجئ خرج عناصر التنظيم بالأسلحة إلى عرض الطرق الرئيسية، وقام  مقاتلوه بإيقاف موكب حكومى وسط إطلاق وابل من الأعيرة النارية وسط صيحات  التكبير، الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة المراقبين تجاه غياب الدولة والأجهزة  الأمنية عن ملاحقة ومراقبة ومتابعة هذه التحركات لمؤيدي "داعش".

يذكر أن ثلاثة فيديوهات تم تداولها عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ويوتيوب،  تظهر أردنيين يحملون الأسلحة الرشاشة، وعلم ما اصطلح عليه "دولة الخلافة  الإسلامية" أحدها كان أمام سيارة شرطة ودورية أمنية، ولم تحرك هذه الدورية  ساكنًا بمنعهم بل كانوا يمطرون السماء بالرصاص ابتهاجًا بخروج صديق لهم من  السجن، بحسب الصحيفة.

وبحسب المراقبين فإن تقديرات حجم وحضور "الداعشيين الأردنيين" تتراوح بين 5  إلى 7 آلاف مؤيد، غير أن التيار السلفي الجهادي الذي يتزعمه أبو محمد  المقدسي وأبو قتادة، يريان أن من يناصرون الفكر السلفي الجهادي الدعوي من  أتباعهم هم الكثرة وأن من يناصر "داعش" هم فئة الشباب، الذين يعتبرون وقود  الحرب في العراق وسوريا، ويفتقرون إلى الموجه الشرعي في أفعالهم وتصرفاتهم.

ويحذر خبير الجماعات الإسلامية الأردنى مروان شحادة "من أن ظاهرة الداعشيين  ومؤيدي ما اصطلح عليه دولة الخلافة الإسلامية في تنام وازدياد".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2014)

*بشكل مفاجئ..داعش تنسحب






نقلا عن أ ش أ
أفاد ناشطون سوريون اليوم، الأحد، أن تنظيم دولة العراق والشام (داعش) انسحب بشكل مفاجئ من جميع مقراته بالريف الشمالي لحمص.
ونقلت شبكة (سكاي نيوز) البريطانية، اليوم، عن الناشطين قولهم "إن مقاتلي  التنظيم أخلوا المنطقة، التي كانت تخضع لسيطرته بشكل كامل من دون أسباب  معلنة".
ويسيطر تنظيم داعش حاليا على مناطق شاسعة في سوريا والعراق، حيث يحكم مدنا وبلدات يسكنها الملايين.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2014)

*    داعش  تخطط لمهاجمة المملكة العربية السعودية



      الفجر
  نقلت شبكة "برس تي في" الإيرانية، عن تقارير استخباراتية، أن تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية في العراق والشام المعروف بـ"داعش" يخطط لمهاجمة المملكة العربية  السعودية خلال عيد الأضحى المبارك.  وأضاف التقرير أن "داعش" سيبدءون عمليات مسلحة في السعودية خلال موسم الحج،  بعد أن تلقى التنظيم المال والسلاح من وكلاء لتنظيم القاعدة بالمنطقة.  وأوضح التقرير أن مصر والأردن يبذلان جهودا ضارية لمنع نقل مبالغ مالية إلى  التنظيم الإرهابي من خلال البنوك الإماراتية.                

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2014)

*مقتل والي  داعش  ومساعده





   نقلا عن أ.ش.أ
  أفاد مصدر أمني عراقي في محافظة صلاح الدين، بأن والي تنظيم "داعش" في سليمان بيك ومساعده قتلا في اشتباك مسلح شرق مدينة تكريت.

وقال المصدر - في تصريح خاص لقناة "السومرية نيوز" اليوم الأحد" -:  إن قوة  مشتركة من الجيش والبيشمركة اشتبكت مع مسلحي داعش في ناحية سليمان  بيك  التابع لقضاء الطوز، ما أسفر عن مقتل والي داعش في الناحية المدعو مصعب   محمود عبد العزيز والملقب بأبو طيبة، ومساعده الذي يحمل جنسية عربية".

وأضاف المصدر ـ الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه ـ أن القوة ما زالت تعمل  على  تطهير ناحية سليمان بيك من مسلحي داعش والإشتباكات مستمرة مع المسلحين   الذين بدأوا ينسحبون في عمق مناطق العظيم وجبال حمرين. 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2014)

*المقاتلات الأمريكية تقذف مواقع جديدة لـ"داعش"

*​*  










أكد الموقع الالكتروني لمجلة فورين بولسي الأمريكية،  اليوم الأحد، أن المقاتلات الأمريكية شنت هجمات على مواقع تنظيم ما يعرف  بالدولة الإسلامية في شمال العراق، بالإضافة إلى قيام الطائرات الأمريكية  بإسقاط مساعدات غذائية لبعض المجموعات المتضررة من حصار داعش في المنطقة  القريبة من مدينة آمرلي التي تبعد بنحو 100 ميل إلى شمال العاصمة العراقية  بغداد، وتقطنها مجموعة من التركمان الشيعة.

أشارت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية البنتاجون إلى أن طائرات فرنسية وبريطانية وأسترالية شاركت في تقديم مواد الإغاثة إلى المحاصرين.

نقلا عن صدى البلد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*قصف مسكنا لتنظيم داعش



   نقلا عن أش أ



قصف طيران الجيش العراقي اليوم الاثنين مسكنا لعصابات داعش الإرهابية وقتلت 10 من إرهابييها في قضاء بيجي بمحافظة صلاح الدين .
وصرح مصدر أمني - حسبما ذكرت وكالة انباء الأعلام العراقي /واع/ - أن "  طيران الجيش قصف كرفانا تتخذه عصابات داعش الإرهابية مسكنا لها ، في ناحية  الصينية التابعة لقضاء بيجي شمالي صلاح الدين ، ما أدى إلى مقتل 10 من  إرهابيي داعش ".
وكانت القوات الأمنية قد صدت أمس الأحد ، هجوما لعصابات داعش الإرهابية ،  على مصفى بيجي في محافظةصلاح الدين ، ودمرت خمسة عجلات للدواعش وقتلت من  فيها ، كما فكت القوات الأمنية أمس ، حصار عصابات داعش الإرهابية ، عن  ناحية امرلي في محافظة صلاح الدين.



*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
بيضحكوا على مين الاميركان
قال شو
التلفزيون ذاع
قصفوا لهم مدفع رشاش
 وباليوم التاني منزل
هههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*أعلن البيت الأبيض أمس أن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما تبحث توجيه ضربة عسكرية لسوريا، وأن الإدارة لديها استراتيجية أوسع لمواجهة تنظيم «الدولة الإسلامية» الإرهابي «داعش»، الذى يسيطر علي مساحات واسعة الآن من سوريا والعراق. *
*بينما توقع النائب الأمريكي داتش روبرزبرجر، كبير نواب الحزب الديمقراطي في لجنة المخابرات بمجلس النواب، أن يبدأ البيت الأبيض خلال أسبوع بالتحرك جديا للتصدي لـ«داعش»، وحذر روجرز من أن قادة التنظيم يسعون لتنفيذ «هجمات إرهابية»، مما يساعدهم في جمع تمويل أكبر، وتجنيد المزيد من المقاتلين، في حين أشار أعضاء بارزون بالكونجرس إلي أن المدن الأمريكية ومدن أوروبا الغربية ستصبح أهدافا مستقبلية لداعش، ما لم تتم مواجهته.*
*وفي برلين، قررت الحكومة الألمانية إرسال شحنات من السلاح إلي الأكراد في شمال العراق، لمساندتهم في التصدي لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، وتقدر قيمتها بنحو70 مليون يورو.*
*وفي لندن، يعتزم ديفيد كاميرون رئيس الوزراء البريطاني إعلان حزمة قوانين لمكافحة الإرهاب خلال ساعات، من بينها حظر عودة التكفيريين وإلغاء جوازات سفرهم.*
*وفي غضون ذلك، تقدمت العراق بمشروع قرار أمام منظمة حقوق الإنسان التابعة للأمم المتحدة أمس، بإنشاء لجنة تقصي حقائق، للتحقيق في الجرائم التي ارتكبها التنظيم ضد المدنيين في الأراضي الواقعة تحت سيطرته.*
*وخلال الجلسة الافتتاحية للجمعية العامة للمنظمة، أكدت فلافيا بانسييري نائبة المفوض السامي للأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، أن التقارير التي تلقتها المنظمة تكشف عن أعمال غير إنسانية علي نطاق لا يمكن تصوره، وأكدت وجود أدلة قوية علي ارتكاب داعش، والمجموعات المرتبطة به جرائم حرب، من بينها القتل، والخطف والانتهاكات الجنسية، والتعذيب، والإجبار علي تغيير الديانة.*
*وفي طرابلس، أعلنت الحكومة الليبية أنها فقدت السيطرة علي معظم الوزارات ومؤسسات الدولة، بعد أن بسطت جماعات مسلحة متناحرة سيطرتها علي العاصمة.*
*وفي سوريا، اندلعت اشتباكات بين قوات الجيش السوري من جهة، ومسلحي جبهة النصرة وكتائب إسلامية من جهة أخري، في هضبة الجولان.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*مقتل واصابة 50 عنصرًا من داعش



   نقلا عن وكالات
   قتل وأصيب العشرات من تنظيم داعش في ضربة جوية اثناء محاولتهم دفن احد قادتهم في منطقة بناحية جرف الصخر شمال محافظة بابل.
  وذكرت وكالة الانباء العراقية "واع" عن مصدر عسكري أن " القوة  الجوية استهدفت تشييعا كبيرا لاحد المنتمين الى داعش في منطقة العبد ويس  التابعة لجرف الصخر ، حيث كان الارهابيون يشيعون القيادي لديهم المدعو ابو  حراب الدمشقي ، لدفنه في احد المنازل التي تم تفخيخها سابقا لمنع الاقتراب  منه".
وأضاف " أن الهجوم اسفر عن قتل 36 داعشيا وإصابة 19 اخرين بجروح مختلفة ،  وأن القوات الجوية تواصل طلعاتها في المناطق التي يسيطر عليها إرهابيو داعش  في جرف الصخر ، حيث بلغ عدد الطلعات الجوية منذ يوم امس وحتى صباح اليوم "الجمعة" 52 طلعة جوية ، تركزت في مناطق الفارسية والحجير والعبد ويس والفاضلية".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*"داعش" شكلت وحدة "كوماندوز" بسيناء


نقلا عن فيتو



                                ذكرت مجلة "بازام" العسكرية الإسرائيلية،  اليوم، أنه وفقا لمصادر مختلفة في شبه جزيرة سيناء،  وعلى خلفية تصفية  نشطاء في تنظيم ما تسمي دولة العراق والشام الإسلامية  "داعش"، خلال عملية  الجرف الصامد على قطاع غزة، فإنه تم تشكيل تعاون وثيق  بين حركة "حماس"  وتنظيم "داعش" في سيناء.

وقالت  المجلة، إن صحيفة الحياة اللندنية نشرت مؤخرًا أن الاحتلال استهدف  الأسبوع  الماضى شابا سعوديا انشق عن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية (داعش)، تسلل  من سيناء  إلى غزة، للقتال إلى جانب الفلسطينيين، أثناء العدوان الأخير على  غزة، وأن  طائرات من سلاح الجو أصابت السيارة التي كان يقودها مع ثلاثة من  حماس.

وأكدت  المجلة العسكرية أن الجناح العسكري لحركة حماس، برئاسة محمد ضيف  أجرى  مؤخرا اتصالات عملياتية واستخباراتية وثيقة مع قادة التنظيمات  الإرهابية في  سيناء المرتبطة بداعش.

وأشارت، إلى أنه يوجد آلاف المقاتلين المنتشرين في أماكن إستراتيجية في  سيناء، يصعب على الجيش المصرى الوصول إليهم بعضهم تم تدريبه في قطاع غزة  وتمكنوا من إنشاء وحدة "كوماندوز" خاصة بهم.

وكشفت المجلة أنه منذ سقوط جماعة الإخوان في مصر، بدأ كل من محمد ضيف ورائد  العطار في دعم التنظيمات الإرهابية في سيناء من أجل قتال الجيش المصرى.

ونقلت  المجلة عن مصدر أمني إسرائيلى قوله: أن"هناك تعاون بين حماس  والمنظمات  التابعة لداعش في سيناء، مثل أنصار بيت المقدس؛ ومقاتلى مجاهدي  القدس، وهذا  أمر يدعو للقلق، ونحن نرى علاقة وثيقة بينهم من حيث تبادل  للخبرات  المتعلقة بتشغيل الأسلحة والمساعدات العسكرية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*فرنسا تشارك فى الحرب على داعش





نقلا عن فيتو
كشف الجنرال الفرنسي فانسون دبروتس، المدير السابق  للمدرسة الحربية وأستاذ الإستراتيجية في معهد العلوم السياسية، عن حجم  مشاركة باريس في الحرب على تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.

وقال الجنرال دبروتس، لـ"فرنسا "24، إن القوات المسلحة الفرنسية سوف تشارك  في الضربات الجوية ضد تنظيم "داعش" بنحو عشر طائرات حربية. 

فيما أوضح، المحلل العسكري بيار سرفان، أنه بإمكان الطائرات الحربية  الفرنسية أن تقلع من قاعدة عسكرية في أبو ظبي أو من قاعدة عسكرية أخرى  بتركيا.

فيما نقلت إذاعة " أوربا 1" أن باريس قد ترسل نحو 1250 جنديا إلى العراق  لحماية المنشآت العسكرية التي ستستخدمها هناك والبعثات الدبلوماسية في  بغداد وأربيل. 

وأضافت الإذاعة دون أن تكشف عن مصادرها أن هناك احتمالا أن ترسل باريس فرقة  من الكوماندوز لتدريب ومساعدة القوات العراقية والكردية في القتال وتحديد  الأهداف التي سيتم قصفها من الجو.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*داعش تعدم رهينة بريطانى  ردا على تحالف لندن مع واشنطن ضده التنظيم  الأحد، 14 سبتمبر 2014 - 01:36 ص قبل لحظات من ذبح عامل الاغاثة البريطانى ديفيد هينز  كتب_ أحمد جمعة ووكالات بث تنظيم "داعش" المتطرف، أمس السبت شريط فيديو على الانترنت يظهر فيه أحد  عناصره، وهو يقطع رأس عامل الاغاثة البريطانى ديفيد هينز، مبررا إعدام  الرهينة بأنه رد على قرار لندن الدخول فى " تحالف شيطانى" مع واشنطن ضده.  وشريط الفيديو الذى حمل عنوان "رسالة الى حلفاء امريكا" وبثه أيضا مركز  سايت المتخصص فى رصد المواقع الالكترونية المتشددة، يظهر هينز جاثيا على  ركبتيه ومرتديا بزة برتقالية، وخلفه يقف مسلح ملثم يحمل بيسراه سكينا ينحر  به فى نهاية التسجيل الرهينة البريطانى، فى تكرار لسيناريو الشريطين اللذين  سبقاه وصور فيها التنظيم إعدام صحفيين أمريكيين اثنين. 

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/9/14/%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%B8%D9%8A%D9%85_%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B4_%D9%8A%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%85_%D8%B1%D9%87%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A9_%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%89_%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A7_%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89_%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81_%D9%84%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%86_%D9%85%D8%B9_%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B4%D9%86%D8%B7%D9%86_%D8%B6/1863058#.VBURrEAumep*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2014)

«داعش» تهدد السعودية والإمارات.. وتعلن



   نقلا عن الوطن     هدد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية فى العراق والشام، المعروف بـ«داعش»، بدخول  المملكة العربية السعودية، والإمارات، وغزوهما، رداً على مشاركتهما فى  الضربات العسكرية الموجهة إلى التنظيم، ضمن قوات التحالف الدولى، بقيادة  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأكد أن لديه مخزوناً استراتيجياً من النفط،  يكفيه لعدة سنوات قادمة، بعد استهداف التحالف منابع البترول فى المناطق  التى تقع تحت سيطرته.
  وقال «التنظيم» فى رسالة وجهها إلى جنود الجيش السعودى، عبر مواقع  جهادية، أمس: «لكل عسكرى فى بلاد الحرمين، نوجه لك هذه الكلمات التى نسأل  الله أن يبارك فيها ويكتب بسببها خيراً وهداية: أنت عبد لله ولست عبداً لآل  سعود، وإنى أخوفك بالله أن تضع نفسك فى موضع قد نهاك الله عنه، فاتق الله  وكن من جنود الدين ولا تكن من جنود الطاغوت»، وقال أمير منصف، أحد مقاتلى  «داعش»: «قريباً ستتمكن جحافل دولة الخلافة من دخول بلاد الحرمين  والإمارات، ومهما تحالفت الدولتان وحشدتا لوقف زحف الدولة الإسلامية، فلن  يتوقف زحف المجاهدين».
  من جانبها، حرّضت مواقع جهادية على استهداف مريم المنصورى، الرائد طيار  فى القوات الجوية الإماراتية، أول امرأة إماراتية تشارك فى الهجمات  العسكرية على تنظيم داعش، ضمن قوات التحالف الدولى، ونشرت المواقع صوراً  لـ«مريم»، وأعلنت وضعها على قوائم المستهدفين من قِبَل «التنظيم». وحول  استهداف «التحالف الدولى» لآبار النفط، قال أبوسياف الأنصارى، القيادى فى  «داعش»، فى مقال بعنوان: «رداً على التحالف الغربى والعربى الكافر على  الدولة الإسلامية»: «لدينا مخزون استراتيجى من البترول يكفينا لسنوات،  وسنرد على الدول التى تقصفنا بعمليات فى أراضيها»، مهدداً تركيا وإيران  والأردن، الدول التى تشترى البترول من «داعش»، حسب قوله، من عدم استمرار  «التنظيم» فى عمليات البيع. فى سياق متصل، أرجع أبوجليبيب، القيادى فى  «داعش»، الحرب التى يشنّها التحالف الدولى ضد تنظيم «البغدادى»، إلى عدة  أسباب، أولها تهديد «الدولة الإسلامية» لما سماه للنظام العلمانى الذى يسود  أغلب الدول العربية والغربية، ثانياً أن نجاح «التنظيم» يعنى وقف النفوذ  الأجنبى بالدول الإسلامية فى المنطقة، معتبراً أن الحرب تدور بين الإسلام  والنظام العلمانى الكافر، وليس كما يدّعى البعض أنها ضد تنظيم مسلح.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*    غارات جوية جديدة على أهداف لـ داعش 



   نقلا عن أ ف ب
  أكدت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية، اليوم، أن الجيش الأمريكي وقوات التحالف، شنت سلسلة جديدة من الغارات الجوية ضد أهداف لتنظيم "داعش".
  وقالت القيادة الأمريكية الوسطى، إن الهجمات أصابت سبعة أهداف في سوريا  من بينها مبنى تابع للتنظيم المتطرف وعربتين عسكريتين، عند معبر حدودي في  بلدة عين العرب (كوباني) الكردية المحاصرة. وفي العراق استهدف التنظيم  المتطرف بثلاث ضربات جنوب غرب "أربيل".


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*ننشر صور المقاتلات الحربية المشاركة فى ضربات التحالف الدولى ضد داعش.. 


اليوم السابع 


*
*



*​
*قالت  صحيفة "إيه بى سى" الأسبانية، فى تقرير نشرته على موقعها الإلكترونى حول  الطائرات المشاركة فى ضربات التحالف الدولى لمحاربة داعش فى سوريا والعراق،  إن "هؤلاء الإرهابيين سيعانون من ضربات ساحقة بعد مشاركة هذه الأنواع من  الطائرات الأكثر تطورا فى التحالف الدولى".

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن هذه الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة والمتطورة هى الأطراف  الرئيسية فى الحرب الجوية ضد تنظيم الدولة "داعش"، وذلك على أيدى التحالف  الدولى بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

واستعرضت الصحيفة صور هذه الطائرات:








F/A 18-Hornet (EE.UU.)

المقاتلة الأمريكية F/A 18
الشركة المصنعة: "ماكدونيل دوجلاس"
السرعة القصوى: 1915 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 1-2
المهمة الأولى: 1983

وتعتبر F-18 هى المقاتلة متعددة المهام والأقوى فى العالم، ويستخدمها  العديد من البلدان فى بعثات المراقبة والقتال، فضلا عن التفجيرات.

وتشارك أربعة أسراب من طراز F-18 على متن حاملة الطائرات "جورج بوش"  المنتشرة حاليا فى الخليج الفارسى فى أول هجمات التحالف الدولى على مواقع  تنظيم الدولة "داعش" فى العراق.

وهذه المقاتلة مجهزة برادار متطور وهى قادرة على ضرب الأهداف على مسافات  كبيرة وفى ظروف جوية سيئة، كما أنها تحتوى على جهاز كاميرا الأشعة تحت  الحمراء ودقة الرماية المتقدمة للسماح الطيار لتحديد الأهداف بدقة ليلا  وانخفاض مستوى الرؤية.

كما أنها تحتوى على أحدث الابتكارات لأكبر نظام شكل JHMCS، ودمجها فى خوذة الطيار، والسماح أهداف الدولة فى أى اتجاه.








F-22 رابتور

المقاتلة F-22 رابتور، بلد المنشأ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الشركة المصنعة: لوكهيد مارتن
السرعة القصوى: 2910 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 1
المهمة الأولى: 2005

ويطلق عليها المقاتلة "الشبح"، وتستطيع "رابتور" نقل صواريخ الجو-أرض  والقنابل، كما بها نظام لتجنب الرادار مما يجعلها غير مرئية أمام أنظمة  الدفاع الجوى فى العام.








تورنادو

المقاتلة "تورنادو" أى "الإعصار" بلد المنشأ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الشركة المصنعة: بانافيا إيرجرافت
السرعة القصوى: 2418 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 2
المهمة الأولى: 1979

صممت المقاتلة "تورنادو" فى عام 1970 على أيدى مجموعة من البريطانيين  والألمان، وتعتبر الإعصار هى نجم السلاح الجوى الملكى البريطانى RAF،  وشاركت لسنوات فى بعثات المراقبة، وهى مناسبة للهجوم أيضا، حيث إنها فعالة  جدا ضد الهياكل المصفحة، وتصل لأهداف على مسافات كبيرة.








رافال

المقالتة "رافال" بلد المنشأ فرنسا
الشركة المصنعة: شركة داسو
السرعة القصوى: 2390 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 1-2
المهمة الأولى: 2001

وكانت فرنسا الدولة الثانية لقصف مواقع للدولة الإسلامية فى العراق، وتم  وضع موضع التنفيذ رافال المقاتلة بالقرب من أبو ظبى، الإمارات العربية  المتحدة.

وداسو رافال المقاتلة متعددة المهام هو بمحركين قادرة على تنفيذ مهام  الدفاع الجوى، الهجوم البرى والاستطلاع، كما أنها متطورة حيث يمكنها كشف  وتتبع ثمانية أهداف فى وقت واحد ورسم خرائط الملاحة 3D.









F-16 فالكون

المقاتلة " F-16 فالكون" بلد المنشأ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الشركة المصنعة: لوكهيد مارتن
السرعة القصوى: 2414 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 1-2
المهمة الأولى: 1978

تستخدم فى كل من هولندا والدنمارك وبلجيكا والأردن والبحرين والإمارات العربية المتحدة ومصر وإسرائيل وعدد آخر من الدول.

تعتبر المقاتلة الحربية F-16 واحدة من الأكثر استخداما، باعتبارها نماذج  الطائرات المقاتلة، واستخدمها التحالف الدولى المكون من هولندا وبلجيكا  والدنمارك "الحلفاء الأوروبيين"، والأردن والبحرين والإمارات العربية  المتحدة "الحلفاء العرب" خلال ضرباتهم ضد تنظيم "داعش".

واستخدمت الـF-16 ضد الجهاديين من البغداديين، وهى أيضا تستخدم على نطاق  واسع من قبل الجيش الإسرائيلى، فهى قادرة على نقل ترسانة مذهلة، بما فى ذلك  التدوير الجانبى صواريخ مافريك جو الهواء والهواء إلى الأرض، جنبا إلى جنب  مع مجموعة واسعة من الصواريخ. ويمكن لـ F-16 أيضا تفعيل الحرب الإلكترونية  المضادة للتشويش على رادار العدو.









F-15E سترايك إيجل
المقاتلة F-15E بلد المنشأ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الشركة المصنعة: ماكدونيل دوجلاس
السرعة القصوى: 2655 كم / ساعة
الطاقم: 2
المهمة الأولى: 1988

تقوم هذه الطائرة المقاتلة بتفجير أهداف أرضية، ولديها قدرة عالية على  المناورة، كما يمكن للمقاتلة F-15 أن تعمل ليلا ونهارا، وتطير على مستوى  منخفض جدا.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*ضبط خلية تكفيرية  ببورسعيد لتجنيد الشباب فى تنظيم داعش  الأحد، 05 أكتوبر 2014 - 02:32 م الشرطة ـ صورة أرشيفية  (أ ش أ) تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن بوسعيد من ضبط خلية "تكفيرية" لتجنيد  شباب المحافظة للانضمام والقتال مع تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.  كان اللواء إسماعيل عز الدين مدير أمن بورسعيد قد تلقى إخطارا من قطاع  الأمن الوطنى بضبط "محمد السيد" و"عبد الله مصطفى" و"اسلام حسنى" و"بلال  إبراهيم محمد"، لإتهامهم بتكوين خلية تعتنق الفكر "التكفيرى" وتجنيد صغار  الشباب للانضمام لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى، والقتال معهم بدولة "سوريا".  وبمواجهتم اعترفوا بأن عدد الخلية بلغ 8 أشخاص ،وأن أربعة منهم متواجدين  حاليا داخل سوريا، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية، وبالعرض على النيابة  العامة قررت حبسهم على ذمة التحقيق . 

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/10/...نيد_الشباب_فى_تنظيم_داعش/1894202#.VDFnwUAumep*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*فتيات داعش.. الباحثات عن الجحيم





             0            كتبت- رانيا الزاهد:
  "لقد ارتكبنا خطأ كبيرا.. رجاء اسمحوا لنا بالرجوع"، بهذا النداء على   صفحتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، حاولت سمرة كيسينوفيك أن   تستعطف عائلتها لمساعدتها في الرجوع إلى بلدها النمسا. ووصفت سمرة، التي   تبلغ من العمر 17، حزنها بعد الصدمة التي تلقتها من أسلوب حياتها الجديد   وغير المتوقع.
قالت الصحيفة النمساوية" OESTERREICH"، أن القصة بدأت برسالة تركتها كل من   سمرة وصديقتها سابينا سليموفيتش، التي تبلغ من العمر 15 عاما، لعائلتهما   تقول:" لا تبحثوا عنا..نحن سنخدم الله وسوف نموت من أجله في الحرب   المقدسة".






  سمرة قبل وبعد الانضمام لداعش

  سمرة وصديقتها ومثلهن أخريات هربن ليتزوجن من الجهاديين الذين تواصلوا   معهما عبر شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي، وتم ترتيب كل شيء لاستقبال العروسين في   عش الزوجية السعيد، وبمجرد وصولهن تزوجن من مقاتلي داعش، لم تحدد الصحيفة   هويتهم ولكنها أكدت أنهم من الشيشان، ولكن بمجرد انتهاء "شهر العسل"  اكتشفت  الفتيات الواقع المر وأنهن وقعن في فخ نصب لهن من قبل المقاتلين في  سوريا،  حتى تصبح صورهن هناك "طعم" لاستقطاب المزيد من الفتيات للزواج.  وقالت  سمرة:" أنا الآن يائسة بسبب أسلوب حياتي الجديد، أريد العودة إلى  الوطن" .
وما زاد الطين بله أن الفتيات أصبحن حوامل من الجهاديين، وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي   ميل" البريطانية أن المسؤولين علقوا على طلب الفتيات بكلمة "مستحيل".






  سابينا سليموفيتش

  وتقول شرطة النمسا أن حسابات الفتيات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تم   التلاعب بها لبث رسائل مزيفة عن الحياة الوردية التي يمكن أن تنعم بها   الفتيات المجاهدات في سوريا، وتم استخدامهن كدعاية لتشجيع المزيد من   الفتيات الصغيرات على التوجه إلى سوريا.
  وأكدت مصادر مطلعة داخل جهاز الشرطة أن الفتيات استطعن الاتصال بأسرهم للاستنجاد وإبلاغهم بأنهم يريدن العودة إلى الوطن.
وقالت الصحيفة النمساوية، أن لديها اتصالات وثيقة مع الجهات التي تحقق في   اختفاء سمرة و صديقتها، وأنهما حاليا في مدينة الرقة التي تسيطر عليها   الدولة الإسلامية في شمال سوريا، وتزوجن من المقاتلين الشيشان عند وصولهم،   وأصبحن حوامل بجيل جديد من المجاهدين أو المجاهدات.وقال المتحدث باسم  وزارة  الداخلية، كارل هاينز جراند بويك، أن عودة الفتاتين إلى النمسا يكاد  يكون  مستحيلا.






  الجهاد على طريقة داعش واقع مؤلم للفتيات

على الرغم من أن بعض التقارير أشارت الشهر الماضي إلى مقتل واحدة من   الفتيات ، إلا أنه لم يتم تأكيد الخبر رسميا ولا يمكن لوزارة الداخلية في   النمسا التأكد ما إذا كان صحيحًا أم لا.
  وقالت صحيفة "ميرور" البريطانية أنه حتى الأن، لم تكشف الفتيات عن دوافع   رحيلهن، ولكن تقول عائلاتهم أنه كان لديهم اتصال مع بعض الشباب الشيشان،   أثناء زيارة مسجد في الدائرة الثانية في فيينا، وما تم فهمه من حديث   الفتيات أنهن خدعن بصورة وردية رسمت لهن عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.
  وأعربت الشرطة أيضا عن قلقها من إمكانية تجنيد الفتيات لصديقاتهن بنفس   الطريقة خاصة بعد حادثة توقيف مراهقتين حاولتا الفرار من البلاد للانضمام   إلى صفوف داعش.
ويعتقد أن ما يصل إلى 130 شخصا من النمسا يقاتلون الأن في الخارج، ويأتي   أكثر من نصف الجهاديين النمساويين في الأصل من منطقة القوقاز و يمتلكون   تصريح إقامة ساري المفعول في النمسا.













  دوت مصر
*


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*20 دولة تبحث استراتيجية الحرب على داعش*



 


*فى أول لقاء من نوعه منذ تشكيل التحالف الدولى بقيادة الولايات المتحدة فى سبتمبر الماضي، عقد مساء أمس فى قاعدة أندروز الأمريكية، اجتماعا برئاسة الجنرال مارتن ديمبسى رئيس الأركان الأمريكى وبحضور الرئيس باراك أوباما، وممثلين عسكريين من 20 دولة بالتحالف، لوضع اللمسات الأخيرة لاستراتيجية الحرب ضد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي.* 
*وفى لندن، اتهمت منظمة العفو الدولية، ميليشيات شيعية تقاتل «داعش» إلى جانب الجيش العراقي، بإرتكاب جرائم حرب ضد مدنيين سنة. *
*ونقلت تقارير عن المنظمة، قولها إنها تملك أدلة بأن ميليشيات شيعية ارتكبت العشرات من عمليات القتل بحق السنة فى العراق، وتنفذ إعدامات عشوائية، وأضافت المنظمة أن مجموعات شيعية مسلحة تقوم أيضا بعمليات خطف للسنة وتفرض على عائلاتهم دفع عشرات الآلاف من الدولارات لإطلاق سراحهم، فى الوقت نفسه، نفى المتحدث باسم عمليات بغداد العميد سعد معن الأنباء التى تحدثت عن اشتباكات مع تنظيم داعش قرب مطار بغداد الدولي، مؤكدا أن جميع المناطق فى العاصمة العراقية آمنة.*
*وفى تطور آخر، أعلنت مصادر أمنية أن القوات العراقية قتلت مفتى داعش واثنين من مساعديه فى غارة جوية بصلاح الدين شمال بغداد.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*بعد اغتصابها 30 مرة متتالية.. فتاة أيزيدية تستغيث بقوات البشمركة





   نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
  قال ناشط كردي على اتصال بقوات البشمركة خلال مقابلة أجراها مع قناة بي  بي سي، إن أحد أفراد البشمركة تلقى اتصالًا من فتاة تبكي وتصرخ مستغيثة  لإنقاذها من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية " داعش " التي وقعت أسيرة بين أيديهم.
وناشدت الفتاة الايزيدية قوات البشمركة أن تقصف موقع احتجازها، مع مجموعة   كبيرة من النساء والفتيات، لأنهن غير قادرات على الاستمرار بالعيش في هذا   البؤس، مشيرة إلى أنها أرغمت على العبودية الجنسية من قبل مقاتليداعش موضحة  أنها تعرضت للاغتصاب 30 مرة عند الصباح فقط.
وقالت الفتاة: "لقد تعرضت للاغتصاب 30 مرة ولم يحن الظهر بعد، لا أستطيع أن أذهب إلى المرحاض، أرجوك اقصفنا".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*مقتل الرجل الثاني في «داعش»

أعلن قائد شرطة قضاء الفلوجة العميد فيصل الزوبعي  اليوم الثلاثاء مقتل الرجل الثاني في تنظيم "داعش"في العراق جنوبي الأنبار  غربي البلاد.
ونقلت وكالة أنباء الإعلام العراقي عن الزوبعي قوله  إن القوات الأمنية بالتنسيق مع أبناء العشائر تمكنت من تنفيذ عملية علي  أطرف عامرية "الفلوجة"، أسفرت عن مقتل العديد من عناصر داعش، بينهم المدعو  صلاح الزوبعي.
وأضاف الزوبعي: أن "صلاح" يعد الرجل الثاني بعد أبو بكر البغدادي أمير التنظيم، مؤكدا أن حالة ارتباك سادت التنظيم بعد مقتل الزوبعي.
نقلا عن دوت مصر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*مقتل 30 من عناصر داعش





نقلا عن بوابة الاهرام
ذكر شهود عيان، اليوم الجمعة، أن طيران التحالف  الدولي شن غارات جوية استهدفت معاقل تنظيم "داعش"، مما أدى إلى سقوط قتلى  بين المسلحين، شمال غربي مدينة الموصل.
وقد أبلغت مصادر وكالة الانباء الألمانية: "أن طيران  التحالف الدولي شن، اليوم الجمعة، غارات جوية استهدفت معاقل تنظيم "داعش"،  في ناحية زمار، ومنطقة بعشيقة، مما أدى إلى مقتل 30 من عناصر التنظيم".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*مفاجأة في أول محاكمة لإسلامي متطرف من «داعش»















نقلا عن الشروق
تواصلت في فرانكفورت أول محاكمة من نوعها لإسلامي  ألماني متطرف بتهمة القتال مع تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية"، وسبق للمحكمة أن  اقترحت صفقة بتخفيف الحكم على المتهم مقابل اعترافه بالكامل، إلا أن أقواله  حملت إفادة فاجأت القضاة.
وجه الإدعاء الألماني اتهاما إلى كريشنيك بريشا (20 عاما)، المنحدر من  كوسوفو والمولود في باد هومبورغ في ألمانيا، بالانتماء إلى شبكة إرهابية  أجنبية، وذلك ضمن أطوار أول محاكمة من هذا النوع ترتبط بالتنظيم المتطرف في  ألمانيا. ويمكن أن يواجه بريشا عقوبة سجن قد تصل إلى عشر سنوات.
"هل تحس بالبرد؟ يمكنك إزالة السترة؟ لا نريد أن نؤذيك"، بهذه الكلمات خاطب  القاضي توماس زاغابيل المتهم بريشا الذي ظهر في قاعة المحكمة وهو يرتدي  سروالا رياضيا وسترة حمراء شتوية سميكة. وبعدما خلعها، بدأ الحديث بصوت  هادئ وجمل قصيرة. وروى كيف ذهب إلى سوريا في يوليو/ تموز 2013 بهدف  الانضمام إلى صفوف تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، غير أنه لم يتمكن من الانسجام مع  الوضع هناك فعاد في شهر ديسمبر/ كانون الأول من نفس العام إلى ألمانيا.
"أريد أن أموت شهيدا"
وبمجرد عودته ألقي القبض على بريشا في مطار فرانكفورت بتهمة الانتماء إلى  تنظيم إرهابي أجنبي. وسبق لهيئة المحكمة المؤلفة من ثلاثة قضاة أن أجرت  محادثات مع الدفاع والادعاء حول تخفيف حكم السجن على بريشا إلى ما بين ثلاث  سنوات وثلاثة أشهر وأربع سنوات وثلاثة أشهر، مقابل الاعتراف بالتهم  الموجهة إليه وتقديم ردود مفصلة على أسئلة حول طريقة عمل تنظيم "الدولة  الإسلامية". إلا أن المفاجأة كانت كبيرة حينما قال بريشا "الواقع أنني لا  زلت أسعى لأن أموت شهيدا".



"لا زلت أريد أن أموت شهيدا" جملة دوت كالصاعقة في قاعة المحكمة
هذه العبارة جعلت ملامح محاميه موتلو غينال تتجمد، خصوصا وأنه بذل جهدا  كبيرا في الفترة الماضية لإقناع موكله بالإدلاء باعتراف كامل أمام المحكمة،  وهو ما رفضه بريشا في البداية. كما أن بيانا مكتوبا قرأه غينال في إحدى  جلسات المحكمة لم يكن كافيا في نظر القضاة الذين أصروا على استجواب المتهم.
"الدفاع عن الإخوة في الإيمان"
إلا أن المتهم لم يشف غليل القضاة ولم يجب عن الأسئلة الجوهرية من قبيل: من  عمل على تجنيد بريشا في ألمانيا وساهم في تطرفه؟ هنا أصر المتهم على عدم  ذكر الأسماء. كيف وصل إلى سوريا؟ عبر اسطنبول، وهناك استقبله ستة جهاديين.  بعدها، تدرب على استعمال السلاح إلا أنه لم يشارك في المعارك حسب أقواله.  بريشا روى أيضا أن الجماعات الإسلامية كانت تحارب بعضها البعض "كان الأمر  محزنا بالنسبة لي" يستطرد بريشا.
المتهم شرح أسباب ذهابه لسوريا بسعيه لمساعدة "إخوته وأخواته" في مواجهة  نظام الأسد، مؤكدا أنه لا يزال مقتنعا بصواب قراره. إلا أن تأكيد بريشا  سعيه "للموت شهيدا" ألقى بظلال من الشك على نواياه الحقيقية، ما قد يدفع  القضاة للتساؤل حول جدية ندم المتهم الذي قال "أريد أن أعيش حياة عادية  وطبيعية".
وسبق للمحكمة أن استمعت إلى مكالمات هاتفية اعترضتها وكالة الاستخبارات  الألمانية بين بريشا وأفراد من عائلته بينما كان لا يزال في سوريا. وسمع في  التسجيلات صوت امرأة يبدو أنها شقيقته تطلب منه العودة إلى الوطن وتقول  "إخوانك" هناك لن يحبوك بقدر ما تحبك عائلتك .. أنت صغير وغبي وساذج".  وأظهرت تلك المكالمات أن بريشا كان متحمسا وعلى استعداد كامل للمحاربة في  صفوف التنظيم الإرهابي.
وتأتي المحاكمة وسط قلق السلطات من أن المقاتلين العائدين قد ينقلون  المعركة إلى أوروبا. وتؤكد السلطات أن نحو 400 ألماني توجهوا إلى سوريا  والعراق للقتال في صفوف المتطرفين.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*«داعش» يطلق اسم «بن لادن» على مدرسة





تداول مستخدمو موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»،  صورة لإحدى المدارس التابعة لتنظيم «داعش» الإرهابى، قالوا إنها بمدينة  الرقة السورية، وأطلقوا عليها اسم مدرسة أسامة بن لادن.

وعلق مستخدمو «فيس بوك» على الصورة قائلين: «داعش تفتح مدرسة بمدينة الرقة  وتُطلق عليها اسم مدرسة أسامة بن لادن لتخريج إرهابيين جُدد !».

نقلا عن فيتو*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقتل وإصابة أكثر من 50 عنصرًا من داعش





   نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
  شنت طائرات حربية تابعة للتحالف الدولي، السبت، غارات جوية على مواقع لداعش في مدينة الموصل شمالي العراق.
وأسفرت الغارات بحسب مصدر أمني، عن مقتل وإصابة أكثر من 50 عنصرًا للتنظيم. حسب ما ذكرت وسائل إعلامعراقية، اليوم السبت.
وقال المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته، إن طائرات حربية تابعة للتحالف  الدولي شنّت غارات جوية متتالية، فجر السبت، على عدد من المواقع التابعة  لتنظيم داعش في الموصل.
وأضاف، أن إحدى الغارات استهدفت معسكر الغزلاني، الذي كان قاعدة عسكرية   تابعة للجيش العراقي جنوبي الموصل واتخذ منه داعش معسكرًا للتدريب بعد   سيطرته على المدينة منذ يونيو الماضي، مضيفًا أن أكثر من 45 عنصرًا من   التنظيم قتلوا وأصيبوا في الغارة، بحسب تقديراته.
وبحسب المصدر نفسه، فإن غارة أخرى للتحالف طالت حي الجوسق شرقي الموصل،  واستهدفت أحد المنازل الذي كانت تشغله مجموعة من داعش، ما أدى لمقتل وجرح 8  منهم على الأقل.
وفيما لم يبيّن المصدر الأمني مصدر معلوماته أو يقدم دلائل ملموسة على ما ذكر، لم يتسنّ التأكد مما ذكر من مصدر مستقل.
وعادة ما يعلن مسئولون عراقيون عن مقتل العشرات من تنظيم داعش يوميًا دون  أن يقدموا دلائل ملموسة على ذلك، الأمر الذي لا يتسنى التأكد من صحته من  مصادر مستقلة، كما لا يتسنى عادة الحصول على تعليق رسمي من داعش بسبب  القيود التي يفرضها التنظيم على التعامل مع وسائل الإعلام، غير أن الأخير  يعلن بين الحين والآخر سيطرته على مناطق جديدة في كل من سوريا والعراق رغم  ضربات التحالف الدولي ضده. ‎
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 نوفمبر 2014)

خطيب الجمعة في الموصل:

الدولار عملة الصليبين الكفار وسنحاسب كل من يتعامل بها 
قال خطيب الجمعة في مدينة الموصل ان الدولة الاسلامية ستحاسب المتعاملين  بالعملة الاميركية الدولار واصفا اياها بعملة الصليبين الكفار واشار في  خطبته في جامع هيبة خاتون بالجانب الايسر من مدينة الموصل اليوم (الجمعة )  بان نية التنظيم تسعى للتعامل مع عملات مسكوكة من معدني الذهب والفضة كما  كان يجري التعامل بهذه العملات في زمن ا...لخلفاء .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 نوفمبر 2014)

* بالصور.. حقيقة مقتل أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم «داعش» *

                                                                               كتب : محمد طارق                               الأربعاء، 08 أكتوبر 2014 09:44 م                               





مقتل أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم تنظيم داعش​ 

ذكرت تقارير إعلامية كردية أن وحدات حماية الشعب الكردية، اليوم الأربعاء، تمكنت من قتل زعيم دولة العراق والشام الإسلامية (*أبو بكر البغدادي*) في معارك دارت بين المقاتلين الأكراد ومقاتلي «*داعش*» في أطراف مدينة كوباني عين العرب.


 وتناقلت إذاعة صوت «كردستان» اليوم، خبر عن مقتل *أبو بكر البغدادي* زعيم تنظيم *الدولة الإسلامية*، بيد وحدات حماية الشعب في كوباني، عين العرب.


 يذكر، أن الجيش الأميركي قال اليوم: إنه «نفذ ست ضربات جوية استهدفت تنظيم *الدولة الإسلامية* قرب مدينة كوباني السورية الكردية يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء».


 وأكدت القيادة المركزية الأميركية في بيان إن «الضربات الجوية التي نفذتها  قوات التحالف بقيادة الولايات المتحدة دمرت حاملة جند مدرعة ومركبات تحمل  أسلحة وقطع مدفعية خاصة بالمتشددين».






وذكر المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان، أنه تمكن من توثيق مقتل 412 قتيلًا، منذ بدء هجوم التنظيم 
المتشدد، المعروف باسم «*داعش*»، على مدينة كوباني، أو «عين العرب» بحسب التسمية العربية، القريبة من الحدود مع تركيا، في 16 سبتمبر الماضي.

جدير بالذكر، أن نشطاء عراقيين ونور المالكي نشروا عددًا من تلك الصور على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، معلنين مقتل زعيم التنظيم الذي أثار الرأى  العام الدولى منذ ما يقرب من أربعة أشهر وحتى الآن.

هذة التغريدة للمالكيفي سبتمبر 2013


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*مؤسسة الاعتصام التابعة  لـ"داعش" تعلن مقتل "البغدادى  الإثنين، 10 نوفمبر 2014 - 09:56 م أبو بكر البغدادى زعيم تنظيم داعش  كتبت سمر سيد أعلنت مؤسسة الاعتصام التابعة لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية فى العراق والشام  "داعش" عن وفاة "أبو بكر البغدادى" زعيم التنظيم.  وقالت المؤسسة فى تغريدة لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "سننشر  تفاصيل مقتل الخليفة البغدادى ومبايعة الخليفة الجديد تباعا.    موضوعات متعلقة..  محافظ نينوى: سقوط الموصل فى يد دا

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/11/10/%D9%85%D8%A4%D8%B3%D8%B3%D8%A9_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%B5%D8%A7%D9%85_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%A9_%D9%84%D9%80%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B4_%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%86_%D9%85%D9%82%D8%AA%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%BA%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%89/1946111#.VGHq9UDIqD5*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*«بيت المقدس» يُغير اسمه لـ«ولاية سيناء»

نقلا عن فيتو






           أعلن تنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس، تغيير اسمه إلى «ولاية سيناء»، في  استجابة لـ«أبو بكر البغدادي»، زعيم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  «داعش»، حيث  طالب في رسالة صوتية، مساء اليوم، التنظيم الإرهابي بمبايعته  له، وإعلان  ولائه لتنظيمه بإلغاء اسمه، وجعله ولايات تابعة لتنظيمه.

وجعل «بيت المقدس» شعاره على حسابه بموقع «تويتر»، مساء اليوم «ولاية سيناء».










*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقتل أخطر قادة فى داعش

*
*



*​* 
نقلا عن الفجر


 	أعلن الرئيس الشيشاني رمضان قاديروف مقتل عمر الشيشاني أحد أشهر زعماء  "داعش" في سوريا..موضحًا ذلك بصورة نشرها على صفحته بموقع "إنستجرام".

  	وقال قاديروف - في تعليق كتبه على الصورة، وفق ما نقلته وكالة أنباء تاس   الروسية - : "عدو الإسلام طرخان باتاريشفيلي الذي يسمي نفسه عمر الشيشاني  قُتل".. مضيفًا "هذا مصير كل من يخيّل له أنه يهدد روسيا والشعب  الشيشاني.. هذا مصير كل من يسفك دماء المسلمين.. الله أكبر".

  	ويعتبر عمر الشيشاني، واحد من أشد المقاتلين المتطرفين في سورية، وظهر  كأبرز قائد لتنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام" (داعش).

  	وعمر الشيشاني،  واسمه الحقيقي طرخان باتيرشفيلي، ولد في عام 1968  بمدينة بانكيسي فالي في  جورجيا، وخدم في الجيش الجورجي بين عامي 2006 الى  2010، قبل أن يسرح من  الخدمة نتيجة إصابته بمرض السل، وفي العام نفسه،  اعتقلته الشرطة الجورجية  بتهمة حيازة أسلحة بطريقة غير شرعية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*«بيت مال داعش» يعلن الدينار عملة رسمية للتنظيم 





   أعلن ديوان بيت المال، التابع لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام   «داعش»، الخميس، أنه بناءً على تعليمات من أبوبكر البغدادي، «أمير   المؤمنين»، تم سك عملة نقدية خاصة بالتنظيم بعيدًا عن النظام المالي الذي   وصفه بـ«الطاغوت» الذي فُرِض على المسلمين وكان سببًا في ضياع ثورتهم، بحسب   بيان صادر عنه الخميس.

  وأضاف الديوان في البيان الذي نُشِر في «المنبر الجهادي»، الموقع الرسمي   للتنظيم، أن العملة صنعت من المعدن «ذهب، وفضة، ونحاس» على صورة عدة فئات،   مؤكدًا أن مشروع العملة تم مناقشته مع المتخصصين، وتم رفعه إلى مجلس شوري   المسلمين.

  وذكر البيان إن هناك عدة تعليمات ستصدر من بيت المال لتوضيح كيفية   التعامل مع العملة الجديدة، وتداولت مواقع جهادية مساء الخميس أول صورة   لتصميم «الدينار الإسلامي».

  وذكرت حسابات جهادية أن «داعش» تتحدى الولايات المتحدة، اقتصاديًا، باعتماد الدينار الذهبي عملة رسمية.

  وكتبت صفحة «النصرة المقدسية»، «لعل البعض لا يدرك فائدة أن تصنع الدولة   الإسلامية عملة ذهبية ذات قيمة حقيقية، لكن قريبًا كل خبراء الاقتصاد في   العالم سيتحدثون عن ذلك برعب».
  نقلا عن المصرى اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الدينار الداعشى في الأسواق قريبًا



   علن تنظيم «داعش» أن العملة النقدية للتنظيم، التى تم الحديث عن  إصدارها خلال خطبة الجمعة الماضى فى الموصل، ستصدر خلال الأسابيع القليلة  المقبلة، حيث أطلق عليها أعضاء التنظيم اسم «الدينار الذهبى»، وتداولت  مواقع جهادية، مساء أمس أول، صورة لتصميم العملة مدونا عليها «لأجل إعادة  الخلافة الراشدة».
  نقلا عن المصرى اليوم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*"داعش" تطلق أول اقمارها الصناعية وتتوعد أمريكا

*
*



*​* نقلا عن الفجر

اكد موقع "ديلى نيوز" الأمريكى، نجاح تنظيم الدولة  الاسلامية في العراق  "داعش" في اطلاق اول اقماره الصناعية للفضاء، لينتقل  بذلك الى مرحلة الجهاد  "الديجتال".​ وذكر  الموقع ان القمر تم اطلاقه من خلال منطقة الشريط الحدودي بين سوريا  وتركيا  وقبيل اطلاق القمر الاصطناعي قام ابو بكر البغدادي زعيم التنظيم  بنشر  تصريحات حول انتقال عملية الجهاد الى مرحلة كبيرة، مؤكدا ان الاتصالات   السرية الامريكية وكذلك الرسائل المتبادلة داخل حلف الناتو ستكون مكشوفة   بالكامل امام مجاهدي داعش قبل منتصف العام المقبل.​ وقال البغدادي في تصريحاته انه من المنتتظر اطلاق خمسة اقمار إضافية خلال   العام الحالي وهو ثمرة التعاون بين مجلس علماء الدولة الاسلامية في  العراق  والشام، على حد قوله.​ وكانت التسريبات  الواردة من معقل "داعش" تشير الى ان مجلس العلما مكون من 5  مهندسين من  ليبيا و العراق وسوريا بالاضافة الى كيميائي يحمل الجنسية  التركية وعالم  فيزياء قادم من باكستان.​ وتوعد البغدادي  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وغيرها من الدولة الاوربية  والعربية بحملة  تخريبية واسعة النطاق تشمل قطاعي الطاقة والاتصالات.​ وأوضح خبير التشفير والانترنت جيمس ادامز خطورة اقمار داعش في كونها  اقمار  هجومية تعتمد على الالتصاق الاكتروني مع الاقمار الصناعية الاخرى  والسيطرة  عليها واصدار اوامر قد تكون مدمرة خاصة لقطاعات الاتصالات  والمعاملات  المصرفية في الولايات المتحدة وانه لا يمكن التعامل مع اقمار  داعش من فوق  سطح الارض بل ينبغي تدميرها في مدارها وهو ما يعتبر امرا  مستحيلا في  التوقيت الحالي.​ وذكر الموقع ان  الحكومة التركية كانت على علم بموعد اطلاق القمر الاصطناعي  ولكنها لم تخطر  احد او تقف للحيلولة دون وقوع هذه الكارثة بل لعل انقرة  قدمت الدعم  التكنولوجي لداعش من اجل اطلاق هذا القمر.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقتل «الحبشي» الجهادي البريطاني بـ «داعش»







نقلا  عن فيتو....ذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية، أن جهاديا بريطانيا، يقاتل  في صفوف تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، قُتل في مدينة "كوباني" الكردية.

وأضافت الصحيفة، أن أنصار التنظيم أعلنوا الحداد، بمواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي، بعد مقتل الجهادي "أبو عبدالله الحبشي"، 20 عامًا، الذي تحول من  المسيحية إلى الإسلام منذ سنوات.

وأوضحت الصحيفة، أن "الحبشي" كان شخصية معروفة في التنظيم بسبب تصريحاته  وظهوره في وسائل الإعلام، مشيرةً إلى مقابلته مع شبكة "بي بي سي"  البريطانية، أغسطس الماضي، عندما اعترف بإلحاح عائلته وإقناعه بالعودة  لوطنه ولكنه أصر على عدم العودة.

وتابع "الحبشي"، أنه قاتل أيضا في العراق مشيدًا بقوة القتال هناك والأسلحة الأمريكية الصنع التي اعتبرها غنيمة الحرب.

واشتهر الحبشي، بكراهيته للغرب، إذ وصفهم في فيديو له بالكلاب والمرتدين  متوعدًا بقطع رءوس الأمريكيين والفرنسيين ورفع العلم الأسود على البيت  الأبيض.

* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*برهامي لــ داعش 














نقلا عن الوطن
قال الدكتور ياسر برهامي، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة  السلفية، إن الفوضى فتنة تدوم فيفقد فيها الناس أعراضهم وأموالهم بدرجات  متفاوتة وما سوريا والعراق واليمن وغيرها منّا ببعيد.
وأضاف برهامي، أن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية (داعش)، يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله،  وبعض قضاته ربما لا يفقهون شيئًا في الدين، وهذا نتيجة الانحراف الفكري  والعقدي الذي وقع عند بعض الجماعات التي تنسب نفسها للعمل الإسلامي، بخاصة  في مسائل الإيمان والكفر وفهم منهج التغيير، هو السبب وراء انتشار العنف.
وجاء ذلك، خلال مؤتمر حزب النور بالدقهلية، والذي نظمته مساء أمس في إحدى  القاعات بالمنصورة ضمن الحملة التي ينظمها الحزب تحت عنوان "مصرنا بلا  عنف"، بحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء الحزب.
وأوضح برهامي، أن "الدول الاستعمارية تسعى لهدم الشرق الأوسط وإعادة تقسيمه  وذلك بخطط معلنة، ولكنهم فشلوا في تحقيق أهدافهم في مصر؛ لتماسك الشعب  وقواته المسلحة"، والغرض مما يحدث تشويه صورة الإسلام عند المسلمين".
وقال نادر بكار، إنهم تحملوا عامًا كاملًا من السفالة وقلة الأدب من تيار  معين من أجل الحفاظ على البلد، للتأكيد بأن العاطفة لا تنصر شرعًا.
وأضاف أن حزب النور، لا ينظر تحت أقدامه وإنما ينظر إلى المستقبل والتنمية  المستدامة لمحاورة الشباب الملتزم والذي على باب الالتزام والشباب المتشكك  والشباب الذي يسأل، مشيرًا إلى أنهم مع جميع المصريين ضد الفكر المتطرف وأي  عنف ضد الأهالي في 28 نوفمبر وما بعدها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*«داعش» لـ« الإخوان»: لاتستغلونا .. هدفكم «مرسي» وهدفنا «الإسلام»						 																					 








*​

* 






** 
[*]أشاد تنظيم دولة العراق والشام الإسلامية "داعش"  بمظاهرات شباب  الإخوان أمس، بعد رفعهم راية التنظيم الإرهابي وترديد اسمه  أثناء الهتاف ضد  الشرطة المصرية بقولهم "داعش..داعش..ما فيش سلمية مع  الداخلية". 
وقال مقاتل بـ"داعش" يدعى عمر العراقي على صفحة التنظيم  بـ"تويتر"،  "بوادر طيبة في شباب إخوان مصر اليوم الراية ارتفعت في  المظاهرات وهتافاتها  مؤيدة للدولة شباب مسلمين لا تكسرهم سلمية المرشد".

ورد عليه مقاتل آخر بالتنظيم يدعى عبدالله النزاري، منتقدا  إشادة  العراقى بـ"شباب الإخوان"، ومعتبرا أنهم يتحركون بتعليمات مرشدهم  محمد  بديع، ويتظاهرون من أجل محمد مرسي، وتظاهراتهم ليست نصرة للدين  الإسلامي،  معتبرا أنهم –شباب الإخوان- ليس منهم فائدة لـ"داعش"، وأنهم فقط  يسعون لكيد  النظام بترديد الاسم المختصر لـ"الدولة الإسلامية".





 
[*]



 *
*نقلا عن فيتو
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*" داعش" يختطف سبعة  أطفال وامرأة من قلب إسطنبول  الأحد، 23 نوفمبر 2014 - 04:24 م عناصر داعش _ أرشيفية عناصر داعش _ أرشيفية  أنقرة ( أ ش أ ) اختطفت خلية تابعة لتنظيم داعش، سبعة أطفال وامرأة من قلب مدينة إسطنبول  واقتادتهم إلى سوريا وأجبرتهم على الانضمام إلى صفوف التنظيم الإرهابى.  وذكر موقع "روتا خبر" الإخبارى التركى أن خلية تابعة لتنظيم داعش اختطفت  الأطفال السبعة ومعهم امرأة من وسط إسطنبول بشمال غربى البلاد، وتحديدًا من  أمام أحد المنازل فى حى "عمرانية" بالشطر الآسيوى من المدينة، لافتا إلى  أن داعش اصطحب الجميع إلى سوريا وأجبرهم على الانضمام إليه.  وأوضح الموقع أن شفيق أوزدمير، زوج السيدة المختطفة ووالد أحد الأطفال  السبعة، أجرى اتصالا مع أعضاء تنظيم داعش من أجل إقناعهم برد زوجته  وأولاده، إلا أنهم أمروه باللحاق بهم والهجرة إلى دار الإسلام حيث ينتظرونه  هناك.  ونقل الموقع عن أوزدمير قوله: " اتصلت بأعضاء داعش وسألتهم إلى أين آتى؟  فقالوا لى أنت تعرف، إذ يجب عليك أن تنوى الهجرة إلى الله أولا، ثم تنتقل  إلى مدينة غازى عنتب، وبعدها تعبر الحدود إلى سوريا"، مشيرا إلى أن أعضاء  داعش طلبوا منه "الانضمام لجهاد الكفار والعيش وفق أحكام الشريعة  الإسلامية".  وأضاف أوزدمير: "إنه يعتزم التوجه إلى سوريا لإعادة زوجته وأولاده، لكنه  يخشى من إقدام داعش على تزويج بناته من أعضاء فى التنظيم".

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/11/...ال-وامرأة-من-قلب-إسطنبول/1963076#.VHISfUAxqD5*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*"داعش"يصدر بيـاناً ويطالب 


*​*
نقلا عن الفجر



أصدر تنظيم داعش اليوم، بياناً طالب فيه  من لدية فضة أو ذهب أن يسلمها طوعاً أو كرهاً إلى بيت مال المسلمين وذلك  لسك العملة الجديدة الخاصة بدولة الخلافة.
وأعطى التنظيم للعسس حق تفتيش المنازل  بحثاً عن الذهب والفضة، مستثنية من القرار أموال المجاهدين وعناصر جيش  الخلافة، محذره كل من يعارض القرار بالجلد وقطع اليد والرجم.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*"داعش" مدعومة بالطائرات قريبًا


نقلا عن الدستور 



 وصلت أربع طائرات إلى مطار أكبر أقضية العراق شمالًا، مُحملة بأسلحة  مُتطورة من خمس دول أجنبية، إلى تنظيم "داعش"، مقابل أموال عراقية منهوبة.
وعزل التنظيم عناصره العراقيين، في قضاء تلعفر التابع لمحافظة نينوى، شمالي  بغداد، قبل هبوط المروحيات في المطار، تحسبًا لتسريب أسماء الدول الداعمة  للتنظيم بالسلاح، وفقًا لصحيفة "موسكو تايمز" الروسية.
وكشفت نهلة الهبابي، عضو برلمان العراق عن مدينة الموصل "مركز محافظة  نينوى"، في حديث لـ"روسيا سيغودنيا"، أن المروحيات التي هبطت في مطار  تلعفر، عددها أربع حتى الآن، ومحملة بأحدث الأسلحة لـ"داعش"، مقابل أموال  طائلة نهبها التنظيم من مصارف ومنازل المحافظة.
وألمحت  الهبابي، إلى معلومات من قضاء تلعفر، تُفيد بعزل"داعش" لعناصره  العراقيين،  والاحتفاظ بالأجانب في تفريغ السلاح من الطائرات التي تبقى  الواحدة منها  حوالي الساعتين، ثم تحلق محملة بالأموال العراقية.
واحتفل التنظيم في القضاء، بدعم خمس دول بينها إقليمية وأخرى دولية، له بالسلاح، حسبما ذكرت النائبة.
واستفهمت  الهبابي، عن غفلة التحالف الدولي ضد الإرهاب، من تحليق الطائرات  وهبوطها  في تلعفر ومطار الموصل أيضًا، لتُفرغ السلاح للتنظيم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*داعش يوقف عمل شبكات وخطوط الإنترنت





نقلا عن وكالات

ذكر سكان محليون، أن تنظيم داعش أوقف اليوم الثلاثاء عمل شبكات الإنترنت في أرجاء مدينة الموصل.


وأبلغ سكان وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) "أن  تنظيم داعش أوقف بشكل كامل اليوم الثلاثاء، عمل جميع شبكات وخطوط الإنترنت  في أرجاء مدينة الموصل، بعد أن كان قد أوقف الشهر الماضي الاتصالات  النقالة".

وأوضح السكان" أن هذا الإجراء ولد حالة من الاستياء  الشديد بين الأهالي، بعد أن كان الإنترنت هو الاتصال الوحيد بين سكان  الموصل وعوائلهم التي تقطن خارج الموصل"*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*نقلا عن الفجر: أبي أنس الليبي يقتل اناثا رفضن جهاد النكاح...   يا حلاوة*

كتب : الفجر | 16 ديسمبر 2014 | "ابى أنس الليبى" أحد قادة "داعش" يقتل 150 فتاة بينهن حوامل لرفضهن "جهاد النكاح" بمدينة الفلوجة
"ابى أنس الليبى" أحد قادة "داعش" يقتل 150 فتاة بينهن حوامل لرفضهن "جهاد النكاح" بمدينة الفلوجة
ابى أنس الليبى أحد قادة داعش يقتل 150 فتاة بينهن حوامل لرفضهن جهاد النكاح بمدينة الفلوجةقام تنظيم "داعش" الإرهاربي، بقتل أكثر من 150 امرأة عراقية بينهن عذراوات وحوامل، رفضن تلبية جهاد النكاح لقادة التنظيم، في غرب العراق، بمدينة الفلوجة، وذلك على يد أبي أنس الليبي، أحد قادة تنظيم "داعش".

وحسب ما ذكره موقع "روسيا اليوم"، فان وزارة حقوق الإنسان العراقية أعلنت في بيان لها، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن عناصر "داعش" قتلوا أكثر من 150 امرأة وفتاة، بسبب رفضهن تلبية جهاد النكاح الذي يفرضه التنظيم، في مدينة الفلوجة، ومن بين النساء اللواتي تمت تصفيتهن على يد "داعش"، عدد من الحوامل.

يأتى ذلك إضافة إلى عمليات القتل الواسعة التي ينفذها التنظيم في الفلوجة ومناطق متفرقة من غرب البلاد، حيث حول "داعش" جامع الحضرة المحمدية، في الفلوجة، إلى سجن زج به مئات الرجال والنساء من المعارضين والمستنكرين لجرائمه في المدينة، وفق بيان حقوق الإنسان.


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*الجمع بين الأخوات وإتيان الأسيرات وزواج القاصرات ميثاق داعش لـ "جهاد النكاح"
*​ *العربية نت *
*17-12-2014 
*​ *             أعلنت  وزارة حقوق الإنسان العراقية أن الإرهابي المدعو (أبو أنس الليبي) قد قتل  أكثر من 150 امرأة من بينهن فتيات البعض منهن حوامل وتمت تصفيتهن بسبب  رفضهن تلبية فكرة جهاد النكاح الذي تفرضه عصابات داعش الإرهابية في مدينة  الفلوجة. 
وقال بيان للوزارة أصدرته أمس  الثلاثاء؛ إن عصابات داعش الإرهابية  نفذت عمليات قتل واسعة في المدينة المذكورة ودفنت القتلى في مقبرتين  جماعيتين في منطقتي الزغاريد في حي الجولان وناحية الصقلاوية. * *
وأشارت الوزارة إلى أن العصابات الإرهابية قامت بتحويل جامع الحضرة  المحمدية في المدينة إلى سجن كبير فيه مئات المحتجزين من الرجال والنساء  المعارضين والمناوئين لأفعال تلك العصابات الإرهابية في المدينة. * *
يُذكر أن التنظيم الإرهابي قد نشر قبل فترة وثيقة وزّعها بعد صلاة  الجمعة يحدد فيها جملة من الحقوق التي يتمتع بها مقاتلوه بما فيها النكاح  الجهادي وإتيان الأسيرات والجمع بين أكثر من واحدة حتى لو كنّ أخوات أو  عمات أو خالات؛ كما أباح لإرهابيّيه حق الزواج من القاصرات.*


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشروع قانون لسحب بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية من الإسلاميين الألمان المنضمين لداعش
*​ *الالمانية *
*18-12-2014  *
*يعتزم  مجلس الوزراء الألماني إقرار مشروع قانون في السابع يناير المقبل، يسمح  بسحب بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية من الإسلاميين الذين يميلون للعنف، حسبمًا علمت  وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) اليوم الخميس من مصادر مطلعة بوزارة  الداخلية. 
*
*ويسمح هذا التعديل القانوني بإلزام الجهاديين الإسلاميين بالتخلي عن  بطاقة الهوية الألمانية لمدة تصل 18 شهرا، وذلك لمنعهم من السفر إلى بلدان  مثل سوريا والعراق للالتحاق بالمقاتلين الإسلاميين هناك على أن يحصلوا على  وثيقة بديلة لتحقيق الشخصية لاستخدامها داخل ألمانيا. 
وكان القانون يسمح حتى الآن بسحب جوازات السفر فقط من هؤلاء، غير أن  الكثير منهم استخدم بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية في السفر عبر تركيا إلى مناطق  النزاعات العربية. 
ومن المنتظر أن يطبق هذا التعديل القانوني على العشرات من الأشخاص  سنويًا في ألمانيا، حيث تبين للسلطات الأمنية في ألمانيا، أن 40% فقط من  الجهاديين البالغ عددهم 550 شخصًا والذين سافروا من ألمانيا إلى سوريا  والعراق لم يحملوا الجنسية الألمانية. 
وهناك الكثير من بين هؤلاء الذين سافروا من ألمانيا إلى سوريا والعراق  لم تكن السلطات تعلم في وقت سابق أنهم متعاطفون مع تنظيم "داعش"*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*داعش يذبح «ساحرا» 





   قدم تنظيم داعش، الخميس، على ذبح "ساحر" في محافظة صلاح الدين شمال بغداد، بحسب منتديات إلكترونية جهادية وشهود عيان.
  إلا أن الروايات تضاربت حول هوية الرجل، إذ قال البعض إنه انتسب حديثا إلى الشرطة العراقية، في حين قال آخرون إنه رجل دين صوفي.
  ونشر منتدى إلكتروني يعنى بأخبار الجماعات الجهادية لا سيما تنظيم داعش،   صورا تظهر "تنفيذ حكم الله في ساحر أمام جمع من المسلمين"، في ناحية العلم   شمال مدينة تكريت (160 كلم شمال بغداد).
  وأظهرت إحدى الصور ثمانية مسلحين يقفون خلف رجل جاثم على ركبتيه، معصوب  العينين ومقيد اليدين خلف ظهره. وحمل اثنان من المسلحين سيفا.
  وبدا في صورة أخرى مقاتل يرفع السيف ويهم بقطع رأس الرجل الذي وضع على   قطعة من الخشب، ليظهر في صورة ثالثة رأس الرجل مقطوعا وموضوعا على صدره،   على مرأى من عشرات الأشخاص.
  وبدت إلى جانب جثة الرجل عشرات مسابح الصلاة، وعلم من القماش الأخضر رسم   عليه قبة، وتحتها عبارة "السلام على الحسين"، في إشارة إلى ثالث الأئمة   المعصومين لدى الشيعة الاثنى عشر.
  وكتب التنظيم على الصورة التي تظهر المسابح والعلم، عبارة "الطلاسم والعبارات الشركية التي كانت بحوزة الساحر".
  وعمد التنظيم إلى تنفيذ عمليات إعدام واسعة في مناطق سيطرته في العراق   وسوريا، منها إعدام 13 عنصرا على الأقل من تجمع عشائر سنية مناهضة له يعرف   باسم «فرسان العلم»، عند دوار بين تكريت وناحية العلم الاثنين.
  نقلا عن الشروق*


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2014)

"ديلى ميل": أحد عناصر داعش قتل 150 إمرأة لرفضهن جهاد النكاح

 الخميس، 18 ديسمبر 2014 - 07:51 م

عناصر داعش عناصر داعش بغداد (أ ش أ) اتهمت وزارة حقوق الإنسان العراقية أبو أنس الليبى المنتمى لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى فى العراق والشام ، بأنه قام بقتل 150 امرأة لرفضهن جهاد النكاح. وقالت وزارة حقوق الإنسان العراقية - فى بيان أصدرته ونشرته صحيفة (ديلى ميل) البريطانية بموقعها الاكترونى اليوم الخميس - إن أحد عناصر تنظيم داعش، وهو المدعو أبو أنس الليبى ، هو من نفذ تلك الجرائم بحق النساء اللاتى بينهن حوامل. وأضاف البيان إن المسلحين حولوا مسجدا فى مدينة الفلوجة إلى سجن ، حيث يعتقل المئات من الرجال والنساء. ونوهت الصحيفة بأن الليبى ليس المتطرف الذى ساعد فى تنفيذ تفجيرات السفارة فى شرق أفريقيا فى عام 1998 التى قتل فيها 224 شخصا فى كينيا وتنزانيا.

اليوم السابع


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2014)

عاجلة مصدر أمريكى مسؤول : مقتل نائب زعيم تنظيم "داعش " فى العراق
 الخميس، 18 ديسمبر 2014 - 09:31 م
 ابو بكر البغدادى زعيم تنظيم داعش ابو بكر البغدادى زعيم تنظيم داعش واشنطن (أ ش أ) *أعلن مصدر أمريكى مسئول مقتل نائب زعيم تنظيم داعش الارهابى أبو بكر البغدادى فى العرق جراء غارة جوية* . ذكرت ذلك قناة "العربية" الاخبارية اليوم الخميس ، فى نبأ عاجل لها ،دون الاشارة إلى المزيد من التفاصيل .

اليوم السابع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*من   هنا   * 
قضت محكمة الاتحاد الأوروبي بأن حركة حماس الفلسطينية لا ينبغي أن تكون مدرجة ضمن قائمة الاتحاد للمنظمات الإرهابية.
وجاء في بيان للمحكمة العامة - وهي ثاني أعلى محكمة في الاتحاد - أن قضية إدراج حماس ضمن القائمة السوداء لم تتم على نحو ملائم.
ولكن تجميد أموال الحركة بسبب وجودها على القائمة سيستمر ثلاثة أشهر أخرى، أو حتى تنتهي فترة استئناف الحكم.
وأوضحت المحكمة أن قرار الإدراج كان مبنيا على تقارير إعلامية ولم يقم على فحص مناسب لأنشطة حماس، في حين أكدت أن قرارها الأخير هو ذو طابع فني وليس إعادة تقييم لتصنيف حماس كمنظمة إرهابية.
ورحبت حماس بالقرار حيث صرح متحدث باسم الحركة لـ بي بي سي قائلا: "كل الشكر والتقدير لمحكمة العدل الأوروبية التي شطبت هذا الظلم التي وقع على حركة حماس، علما بأن حركة حماس حركة تحرر وطني فلسطيني تقوم بمقاومة الاحتلال حسب القانون الدولي، فهذا رفع للظلم وتصحيح للمسار الذي وقع على حركة حماس"
إلا أن القرار اثار استياء اسرائيل حيث دعا رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو يوم الأربعاء الاتحاد الأوروبي لإبقاء الحركة في قائمته.
____________
*تحليل*  ":حماس   الام  الرؤؤءم   لداعش  واخواتها
قرار   سياسي    ضد   السيسي  و  ضد  الليبرالية  الوطنية العربية المقصود الحفاظ على المنطقة مهلهلة متخلفة منقسمة يهددها  برميل بارود الشمولية الدينية المتزمته


ه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*مقتل أربعة قناصين من  داعش 





   24 - متابعة  أفاد مصدر في شرطة مدينة صلاح الدين، اليوم الجمعة، أن أربعة قناصين من داعش قتلوا بعملية أمنية، شمال تكريت.

وبحسب "السومرية نيوز" العراقية، اليوم الجمعة، قال المصدر في حديث  لها،  إن "قوة عسكرية نفذت، صباح اليوم، عملية أمنية في منطقه ألبو جواري  شمال  قضاء بيجي،  40 كم شمال تكريت، أسفرت عن مقتل أربعة قناصين من تنظيم   داعش".

وأضاف المصدر، الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه، إن "هؤلاء القناصين كانوا متحصنين في عدد من المنازل بالمنطقة".

وفي شأن أمني منفصل، أكد المصدر ذاته، أن "لواء مدرعاً من الجيش وصل  إإلى  قاعدة سبايكر، شمال تكريت، لتعزيز القطعات الأمنية في مناطق بيجي  وشمال  تكريت".

وبدأت القوات الأمنية، اليوم الجمعة، عملية عسكرية لتحرير المناطق  الغربية  من ناحية يثرب بالمحافظة، ما أسفر عن مقتل قيادي في تنظيم "داعش"،  فيما  أحبطت القوات الأمنية تفجيراً انتحارياً، حاول استهداف تجمعاً للشرطة  جنوب  غرب قضاء سامراء.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*  				 				  						إغراء مراهقات بريطانيا للانضمام لداعش   				 		



*
* 


​ *​*            	       	نقلا عن الوفد

     	 	ذكرت صحيفة "ذي تايمز" البريطانية صباح اليوم الخميس، أن ‏متطرفين  يرتبطون  بتنظم داعش في سوريا يدفعون مبالغ مالية لمراهقات حتى يستطعن  السفر إلى  سوريا والزواج من الجهاديين هناك.‏
    	وكشفت الصحيفة أن بعض التحقيقات استمرت ثلاثة أشهر - حيث عملت خلالها   صحفيتان كطالبتي ‏مدرسة متخفيتين - عن السهولة التي يتم خلالها التغرير   بالمراهقات المسلمات ومنحهن أموالا ‏للسفر إلى سوريا ليتزوجن بالإرهابيين   هناك.‏
  	وكشف التحقيق عن خلية في المملكة المتحدة ترتبط بتنظيم داعش تعرض أموالا   للفتيات في ‏عمر 17 عاما لتزويجهن بالمقاتلين في سوريا، إضافة إلى أن  المال  يأتي من داعش عن ‏طريق البترول المسروق، وأموال الفدية التي يحصلون  عليها  للإفراج عن الرهائن، وأنه يتم إرسال الأموال إلى الخلية في بريطانيا  عن  طريق شركات نقل الأموال الشهيرة وعلى ‏دفعات صغيرة.‏
  	وقال متحدث باسم رئاسة الوزراء الخميس: إن على شركات الإنترنت "مسؤولية   ‏اجتماعية" في مواجهة النشاط الإرهابي، وخاصة أن الإرهابيين يستخدمون  وسائل  التواصل ‏الاجتماعي لنصب شراك لضحاياهم.‏
  	يذكر أن صحيفة "ستاندارد اند ايفننج" كانت قد كشفت أمس الخميس، عن وجود   شبكة من ‏المتعاونين مع تنظيم داعش الإرهابي تعمل عبر مناطق في لندن،  وخاصة  في شرق ‏العاصمة، لتسهيل سفر المراهقات إلى سوريا وتزويجهن  بالجهاديين  هناك.‏
  	وذكرت صحيفة "ستاندارد اند ايفننج" البريطانية أن هناك عددا متزايدا من   المراهقات ‏البريطانيات 14 عاما تساعدهن في الانضمام إلى داعش في سوريا.‏
  	وتعد منطقة شرق لندن على وجه التحديد بؤرة لجماعات منظمة من الرجال والنساء تساعد ‏الشباب من مؤيدي داعش في الوصول إلى سوريا.‏
  	ودعا عضو مجلس العموم خالد محمود - الذي يرأس المجموعة البرلمانية  للتصدي  للإرهاب - ‏الأسر البريطانية لليقظة ومراقبة أطفالهن بشأن ما  يقومون به على  شبكة الإنترنت، وقال: "يبدو أن من يعملون مجندين، لديهم  منصة مفتوحة على  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي، ‏ونحن بحاجة لمعالجة ذلك بشكل  أفضل"‏ ، وأضاف  "يجب أن يكون هناك مزيد من العمل على مستوى المجتمع  المحلي، يحتاج الآباء  إلى ‏أن يكونوا أكثر وعيا بما يقوم به أطفالهم."‏*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالصور .. جمهور "التواصل الاجتماعي" يؤكدون خبر وفاة ملكة جمال "داعش"





 

 
                            تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي"فيس بوك"، اليوم الأحد، خبرا يؤكد مقتل النمساوية"سمرة"، الملقبة  بملكة جمال داعش. 

وبحسب  موقع"الآن"، أكد مسئولون بالأمم المتحدة مقتل النمساوية سمرة  كيزينوفيتش،  17 عاماً، التي هربت من موطنها وانضمت لتنظيم"داعش" الإرهابي،  في أبريل من  العام الماضي، كما أكدوا اختفاء صديقتها النمساوية"سابينا  سيلموفيك". 

الفتاتان  اختفتا في أبريل، بعدما أكدا رغبتيهما في القتال بصفوف تنظيم  داعش  الإرهابي، حيث سافرتا للعاصمة التركية"أنقرة"، ومنها إلى منطقة أضنة   التركية الجنوبية، وبعدها لم يعرف أحد كيف انتقلت الفتاتان إلى سوريا،   ولكنهما استمرتا في نشر صور لهما على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي حاملتين   السلاح.

ومن جانبها أكد"ديفيد شاريا"، الخبير الإسرائيلي بمجلس  الأمن التابع للأمم  المتحدة، أنهم تلقوا معلومات حول الفتاتين تؤكد مقتل  إحداهما، واختفاء  الأخرى، فيما أوضحت"ديلي ميل" أن تأكيداته جاءت بعد 3  أشهر من إعلان  المخابرات النمساوية مقتل إحدى الفتاتين، واختفاء الأخرى،  ولكن دون أنباء  مؤكدة، ووصفت الفتاة بأنها كانت تلقب بملكلة جمال"داعش".

وكانت  بعض وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية، نقلت عنهما سعادتهما بالعيش بين مسلحي  تنظيم  "داعش" الإرهابي فيما توقع وكلاء مكافحة الإرهاب بالنمسا، أنهما  أدليا بتلك  التصريحات تحت تهديد السلاح، بعد أن أعلنت أسرتهما أنهما  أبلغتاهم بندمهما  على الرحيل، وأنهما يرغبان في العودة لبلادهما قبل تلك  التصريحات بأسابيع.
 
 



 




 




 



نقلا عن صدى البلد
*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

معركة تحرير سنجار تكشف الوجه القذر لداعش




وصف مراقبون وشهود عيان بان المعركة المستمرة لتحرير سنجار التي تحققت من خلالها هزيمة داعش في عدة محاور بان داعش قد ارتكب العديد من الجرائم كشفت عن وجهها القذر و جرائمها البشعة ضد الايزيدية .


وقال نايف سيدو مدير ناحية سنونى الذي يرافق قوات حماية سنجار و قوات البيشمركة في الجبل منذ عدة اشهر بأن " تحرير سنونى وبعض المناطق والبلدات التابعة لها بينت الجرائم الكبيرة التي ارتكبتها داعش ضد الايزيدية من خلال حرقها للمحلات، ونهب المنازل والجرائم العشوائية  التي تمثلت بالمقابر الجماعية التي عثر عليها مقاتلي البيشمركة".

  واضاف سيدو بأن عملية تحرير سنجار المستمرة الحقت خسائر كبيرة بداعش حيث يتقهقر الى الوراء يجر وراءه اذيال الخيبة والخذلان، تاركا وراءه معداته واثار جرائمه التي شوهت صور المدن والبلدات السنجارية النظيفة، التي تمثلت بتدميرها للعديد من المنازل وتفخيخها للكثير من انحاء القرى والبلدات، اضفت من خلالها صورا تبين بشاعة داعش، مبينا ان العمليات التي تقوم بها البيشمركة ستستمر الى ان يتحقق تحرير كامل سنجار .

 وكانت عمليات تحرير ناحيتي زمار و سنونى في سنجار قد بدأت يوم الثامن عشر من كانون الثاني وخلال 24 ساعة تحررت 35 قرية وبلدة صغيرة ومساحة واسعة من الاراضي في شمال سنجار وصفها نايف بأنها كانت عملية كبيرة حقا الحقت بداعش العديد من الخسائر في الارواح .

 وتابع نايف ان تلاحم قوات البيشمركة وقوات حماية سنجار الموجودة في جبل سنجار كان كبيرا للعمل معا من اجل تحرير سنجار ولذلك تتحقق الانتصارات حيث لم تستطع داعش مواجهة تقدم قوات البيشمركة الكبير والسريع.

 من جانبها قال احد مقاتلي جبل سنجار ان النصر في تحرير كامل سنجار قريب، وهناك تقديم كبير في عدة محاور ولكن ما يؤسفنا هو تلك الجرائم التي ارتكبتها داعش وعمليات السرقة والنهب تبين انه كان يخطط حتى سرقة الجدران ايضا.

 واضاف حسن دخيل " للاسف رأينا الكثير من الممارسات البشعة لداعش في سنجار تمثلت بأكتشاف بعض المقاتلين لمقابر جماعية في مفرق حردان شمال شرق جبل سنجار، رأينا حجم الدمار الكبير لما خلفه وراءه داعش من جرائم تمثلت بعمليات تفخيخ المنازل والمؤسسات الحكومية وسرقة مولدات الكهرباء و اتلاف محطات المياه والسرقة والنهب التي تشير الى انه ماجاء الى هنا سوى يسرق و ينهب ويسبي النساء وها هو اليوم يدفع ثمن جرائمه ولن نتوقف ألا بعد تحرير جميع سنجار من براثنهم"

 الكثير من شهود العيان الذين اتصلنا بهم اشاروا الى الجرائم الكبيرة لداعش في سنجار و البلدات التابعة لها ووصف الصحفي عبد الحميد زيباري الذي كان متواجدا على الجبل يوم السبت 20 كانون الثاني المشهد هناك بأن تقدم قوات البيشمركة والفرحة التي كانت واضحة على وجوه المواطنين على الجبل والمقاتلين الموجودين هناك لاتوصف.

 واضاف عبد الحميد زيباري " لقد خلفوا ورائهم دمارا كبيرا والحقوا الدمار بكل شيء وارتكبوا جرائم كبيرة"

 وتابع عبد الحميد ان "التقدم السريع لقوات البيشمركة هنا يشير الى معنويات عالية للجميع  مع عدم وجود خسائر في الارواح في طرف البيشمركة هي الاخرى نقطة تزيد من معنويات الجميع لأن الخطة المحكمة باخراج داعش من جميع سنجار مستمرة"


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

داعش يقيم إحتفالات بالموصل ويزعم أنه حقق إنتصارات







أفاد سكان محليون في الموصل، اليوم الأحد، بأن مسلحي داعش، إحتفلوا في شوارع المدينة ابتهاجاً بإنتصارات يزعم التنظيم أنه حققها في سهل نينوى ضد قوات البيشمركة.

وقال سكان محليون لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية: أن "العشرات من مسلحي داعش انتشروا في غالبية شوارع المدينة بسياراتهم للاحتفال بما أطلقوا عليه انتصارات التنظيم في مناطق سنجار وزمار شمال غربي الموصل".

في حين قال أحد المواطنين فضل عدم الكشف عن إسمه، أن "هذه الإحتفالات التي يقوم بها مسلحي التنظيم لم تعد تنطلي علينا، لإنه بات واضحاً للجميع أن البيشمركة هي من إنتصرت في المعارك وهي في تقدم مستمر".

وأضاف المواطن البالغ من العمر 43 عاماً، أن "عناصر النظيم كانوا في الفترة الأخيرة يعانون من إنهيار نفسي ويتحركون بحذر شديد داخل الموصل، بسبب الخسائر التي مني بها التنظيم خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين، والان يقومون بهذه الحيلة عسى أن يطمئنوا المواطنين بأنهم مايزالوا منتصرين في جبهات القتال".

يذكر أن رئيس اقليم كوردستان مسعود البارزاني، قد أعلن اليوم الاحد، من على جبل سنجار، إن قوات البيشمركة سجلت خلال 24 ساعة الماضية، ملحمة تاريخية باستعادتها قضاء سنجار من أيدي مسلحي تنظيم "الدولة الاسلامية"، مؤكدا "تم تحرير ثلاثة آلاف كيلومتر مربع من الاراضي خلال 48 ساعة".


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

داعش ... صور تتحدث عن جرائمهم


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

داعش ... صور تتحدث عن جرائمهم


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا ينهى المحنة العراقية والسروية فى اقرب وقت


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا ينهى المحنة العراقية والسروية فى اقرب وقت





امين يا رب

اشكرك اخي العزيز على شعورك الطيب


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

داعش يلجأ للتجارة بأعضاء الرهائن الاحياء ومقاتليه الموتى







كشفت صحيفة ديلي ميل البريطانية، عن أن تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية لجأ بعد المخدرات والآثار، إلى التجارة بالاعضاء البشرية التي يأخذها من الرهائن الاحياء وجنوده القتلى، إذ يوفر له ما يزيد عن مليوني دولار في العام .

وقالت الصحيفة في تقرير لها إن "تنظيم داعش تمكن من استئجار أطباء أجانب لعدة شهور لحصد الأعضاء البشرية، من جثث القتلى، سواء من جنوده أو المناوئين له، ومن الرهائن الأحياء بمن فيهم الأطفال".

ونقلت الصحيفة شهادة طبيب اختصاص أنف وأذن وحنجرة، يدعى سيروان الموصلي، قال فيها إن "داعش استأجر أطباء من جنسيات أجنبية لتشغيل نظام موسع لتجارة الأعضاء في أحد المستشفيات التي وقعت تحت سيطرته في الموصل شمالي العراق، وهو ما أدى مبدئيا لحصده مكاسب ضخمة."

وأوضح الموصلي أن "التنظيم أنشأ نظاما متخصصا لتهريب الأعضاء، مهمته بيع القلوب البشرية والأكباد والكلى في الأسواق السوداء عالميا"، مفيدا بأنه "لاحظ في الآونة الأخيرة حركة غريبة داخل المرافق الطبية في الموصل، حيث تم تعيين عدد من الجراحين الأجانب، وجرى منعهم من الاختلاط بالأطباء المحليين، لكن تلك المعلومات تسربت فيما بعد".

وأضاف أن "الجراحة تجرى داخل المستشفى، ويتم نقل الأعضاء بواسطة أجهزة متخصصة عبر شبكات محددة للاتجار بالأعضاء البشرية"، مشيرا إلى أن أغلبية الأعضاء تأتي من المقاتلين الذين سقطوا في المعارك ويتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى، بالإضافة إلى المصابين الذين تركهم ذووهم، والأفراد الذين تم اختطافهم.

وذكرت الصحيفة أن "غالبية الأعضاء البشرية يجري تهريبها من سوريا والعراق إلى البلدان المجاورة، حيث يتم بيعها للعصابات الدولية المتخصصة في هذه التجارة".

وفي السياق ذاته، ذكرت القناة الثانية بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلي أن "تنظيم داعش بدأ في الآونة الأخيرة بتجنيد مجموعة أطباء من عدة دول في العالم منها إسرائيل بغية المتاجرة بالأعضاء البشرية".

ولفتت القناة إلى أن تنظيم داعش تمكن من استقطاب مجموعة من الأطباء الإسرائيليين لاستخلاص الأعضاء البشرية.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

إيزيديات وروايات عن انتهاكات تنظيم الدولة

مظاهرة أمام مقر الأمم المتحدة في أغسطس الماضي للمطالبة بإنقاذ بالإيزيديات - أرشيفية









أورد تقرير لمنظمة العفو الدولية شهادات لنساء وفتيات إيزيديات تعرضن لانتهاكات جنسية من متشددي "تنظيم الدولة"، وكشفن أن بعض الضحايا أقدمن على الانتحار أو محاولة ذلك لتفادي الاغتصاب.

وقالت كبيرة مستشاري الأزمات في منظمة العفو، دوناتيلا روفيرا، في التقرير إن "العديد من اللواتي وقعن ضحية عمليات استعباد جنسية، يبلغن من العمر 14 عاما أو 15، وحتى أقل من ذلك".

وأقدمت شابة، تدعى جيلان وتبلغ من العمر 19 عاما، على الانتحار خوفا من تعرضها للاغتصاب، حسب ما روت شقيقة الضحية في تقرير المنظمة غير الحكومية، والتي تعنى بحقوق الإنسان.

كما أكدت إحدى الإيزيديات، التي خطفت على يد التنظيم المتطرف بعد أن سيطر على مناطق واسعة في شمال العراق وغربه، وتمكنت لاحقا من الهرب واقعة انتحار جيلان في شهادتها للمنظمة.

وقالت الشاهدة "ذات يوم، قدمت إلينا ملابس تشبه أزياء الرقص، وطلب منا الاستحمام وارتداء هذه الملابس. جيلان أقدمت على الانتحار في الحمام".

وأوضحت أن الشابة "أقدمت على قطع معصمها وشنقت نفسها. كانت جميلة جدا. أعتقد أنها كانت تدرك أنها ستنتقل إلى مكان آخر برفقة رجل، ولهذا السبب أقدمت على قتل نفسها".

وأبلغت شابة أخرى، كانت رهينة عند التنظيم المتشدد، منظمة العفو الدولية أنها حاولت الانتحار مع شقيقتها هربا من "الزواج القسري".

وقالت وفا، البالغة من العمر 27 عاما، "لفت كل منا عنقها بوشاح وربطناهما معا، وقامت كل منا بالابتعاد عن الأخرى بأقوى ما يمكن، إلى أن فقدت الوعي"، مؤكدة أنها "بقيت أياما غير قادرة على الكلام..".

وأوردت المنظمة روايات لضحايا أخريات، منهن رندة، البالغة من العمر 16 عاما، التي خطفت وأفراد عائلتها، واغتصبها رجل يكبرها بضعف عمرها، مرتين.

وأكدت منظمة العفو أن غالبية الذين اتخذوا النساء والفتيات "سبايا"، كانوا من مقاتلي التنظيم، إلا أن بعض المؤيدين له قاموا أيضا بالاعتداء على النسوة.

وأشارت روفيرا إلى أن "الحصيلة الجسدية والنفسية لأعمال العنف الجنسية المروعة التي مرت بها تلك النسوة، كارثية"، مضيفة "العديد منهن عذبن وعوملن كالرقيق. حتى اللواتي تمكن من الهرب، لا زلن يعانين من آثار صدمة نفسية عميقة".

وارتكب تنظيم الدولة انتهاكات واسعة لحقوق الإنسان في مناطق سيطرته، شملت أعمال قتل جماعي لخصومه وذبح وخطف، وتعرض أبناء الأقلية الإيزيدية لعملية "إبادة"، شملت قتل المئات واتخاذ "سبايا"، بحسب الأمم المتحدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

منشق عن داعش يوثق انواع التعذيب في سجون التنظيم بالعراق وسوريا




 


وثق احد المعتقلين السابقين بسجون داعش و يدعى ابو  صفية  اليمني وكان احد مؤيدي التنظيم انواع  التعذيب التي كان  يستخدمها  تنظيم داعش و منها  التجارب الكيماوية  على المساجين.

كتاب الإنفجار في كشف وفضح  الأسرار (من همُ الأمنيون  في تنظيم داعش) كتبهُ  ابو صفية  اليمني الذي  وحين  اعترض على ما  رآهُ  من ممارساتِ  داعش واستخدامِه التجاربَ الكيماويةَ ضد المساجين.

سجنوهُ و اشاعوا نبأَ  مقتلهِ  الى  ان  خرجَ  و روى  التفاصيلَ في كتابِه المذكور.

الكتاب  صادرُ عن شبكة ما  يسمى   بعرين  المجاهدين،  و يحتوي على  اكثرَ من  شهادةِ  وواقعةِ عن ممارسات تنظيم داعش في سجون  العراق وسوريا.

فما هي دلالات  ان  تصدر مثل هذه  المعلومات عن احد المتشددين انفسهم  وعن  فرد سابق من التنيظم؟

النقطة الأبرز  التي وثقها  اليمني  في الكتاب هي استخدام  التجارب الكيماوية على المساجين و رشُ الغازِ السامِ  لإسكات بعض المساجين  من خلال  مسؤول السجن ابو محمد الفرنسي.

و يضيف اليمني انه تم  تجريبُ مادتين على بعض المساجين ممن يقولون انهم محكومُ عليهمِ  بالإعدام  ما ادى الى اصابةِ البعض بالإغماء و التسببِ بحروق بالغةِ كادت أن تصل الى حدود الوفاة،  ومن  ينطق اسم الجلالة فيزيدونه من اصناف التعذيب. 

ويمضي اليمني  في سرد ابرز الادلة عما يمارَسُ من عملياتِ اختطافِ للمطلوبين وتصفيات جسدية لمن لا يرونَ له مصلحةُ عندهم أو يمكن أن يشكل خطراً على التنظيم أو أفراده.

ويروي اليمني أن المدعو أبي أحمد الحلبي رئيسُ مخابراتِ حلب هو و يتساءل اليمني (هو كان ممن يعطي المعلومات للشبيحة عن مواقع المجاهدين والثوار، فكيف أصبح رئيس مخابرات حلب للتنظيم؟)

وعن وسائل التعذيب يقول اليمني إنهم كانوا يستخدمون الكهرباء بعد غرس مسامير في جسد المسجون والضرب بشكل مخيف إلى حد  تكسير العظام والتعليق على طريقة النظام  في سوريا وما تشهده  سجون  النظام، إضافة  الى التجويع  ووضع أكياس النايلون للخنق  كوسيلة للضغط.

ويتحدث اليمني عن سياسة الكيل بمكيالين والنظر إلى الحق بعين واحدة دون العينين، و يروي مزيدا عن عمليات التعذيب وسلخ جلد المساجين وعمليات الإعتقال التعسفية.

اما حالة السجون فهي عبارةُ عن مقابرَ جماعيةِ وفردية، وحالةِ مزريةِ من الناحية الصحية, فالسجون رطبةُ جداً، وهناك من الحشراتِ ما يكفي لقتل فيل، ناهيك عن القمل

ويضيف اليمني أن الطعام كان وجبةَ واحدة في اليوم وأن المسؤولَ عن الطعام هناك اسمه أبو جهاد المغربي وكان يتفنن في تعذيب المساجين بالجوع وكيفية توزيع الطعام لهم حتى أنه بلغ به الجهل في هذا بأنه كان يعطيهم نصف ملعقة من الحمص و ثلاثَ او اربعَ حباتِ من الزيتون.

و الأسوأ انه كان  يبرر  تعذيب المساجين بفتاوىَ  جاهزةِ وينسبها  لأحاديثَ  شريفة  لا أساسَ لها و لا وجود.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*نقلا  عن فيتو....أعلن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية «داعش»، اليوم، مقتل قائده في  ليبيا أحمد الطشانى، المكني بـ«أبو أسامة البرقاوي»، في اشتباكات مع الجيش  الليبي في طريق «الفوقية» بمنطقة وادي بو ضحاك بالقرب من مدينة درنة معقل  التنظيم.

وقال حساب منسوب للتنظيم على موقع «تويتر»: «لقد فُجعت أمتنا الإسلامية  بفارسها المقدام، أسد الجهاد ورجل الحزم والسداد؛ أبي عثمان -أحمد الطشاني-  إثر مقتله بعدما أثخن في أعداء الله فإن لله وإن إليه راجعون، فنرجو الله  أن يكرمه بما تمنى فيتقبله في الشهداء، ويجزل له المثوبة والعطاء، ويحسن  لأهله وذويه العزاء».
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*واشنطن تعد لهجوم واسع ضد داعش في الربيع 





نقلا عن دوت مصر


وجه  الجيش الأمريكي كميات كبيرة من معداته العسكرية العائدة من أفغانستان  إلى  مستودعاته العسكرية في الكويت، تمهيدا لشحنها عبر الحدود إلى العراق،  لشن  هجوم ضد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش".

 ونقل موقع "يو إس نيوز"  عن مسؤولين بوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية، إن المخازن  العسكرية بالكويت تحتوي  على حوالي 1300 مركبة عسكرية، معظمها مدرعات  ومقاومات للألغام، استخدمتها  الولايات المتحدة في حربيها الطويلتين في  أفغانستان والعراق، كما توجد بعض  المعدات الإلكترونية والإمدادات الأخرى  في مستودع بميناء الشعبية في  الكويت.

 وقال الجنرال روايان شاتز، مدير العمليات والتخطيط في  قيادة قطاع النقل  التابع للجيش الأمريكي، إن المعدات سيتم تخزينها حتى يحدد  القادة  الأمريكيون ما يحتاجونه لهزيمة داعش في الشهور القادمة، مشيرا إلى  أن  المعدات تم نقلها إلى الكويت في الفترة بين شهري يونيو الماضي وديسمبر   الحالي.

 وأوضح الموقع أن الجيش الأمريكي وحلفاءه يخططون لشن هجوم  واسع في الربيع  المقبل لمساعدة المقاتلين العراقين والكرد في استعادة  أراضيهم من داعش،  خاصة المعاقل السنية التقليدية مثل الأنبار وغرب بغداد  والموصل.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*نقلا عن العربية

اعتبر مراقبون أن يوم 28 ديسمبر يمكن وصفه باليوم الأسود لتنظيم داعش بعد  خسارته لأكثر من 250 عنصرا من عناصره في المعارك الدائرة جنوب تكريت، وجراء  غارات جوية على الحويجة والموصل والأنبار.
إلى ذلك، كشف مصدر أمني عراقي في محافظة صلاح الدين أنه تم قتل 123 عنصرا  من داعش في معارك تحرير عدد من المناطق في يثرب. وقال المصدر إن القوات  الأمنية وأبناء الحشد الشعبي حرروا مناطق المزاريع وقرية المحمود ومركز  ناحية يثرب.


وأفاد مصدر في قيادة العميات المشتركة بأن أكثر من 50 إرهابياً من داعش  قتلوا وأصيب العشرات منهم بقصف نفذته المقاتلات الحربية في الحويجة شمال  غرب محافظة كركوك. وأضاف أن "الطائرات الحربية قامت بعدة طلعات مستهدفة  تجمعات لداعش في مطحنة الحويجة ومعمل الثلج ومخازن الأسمدة بالقضاء".
وبذلك تكون حصيلة قتلى الأحد والسبت 28 و27 ديسمبر قد ارتفعت إلى ما يقارب الـ 400 عنصر من داعش. *
* 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*«داعش» يستعرض قوته في برقة القريبة من حدود مصر













نقلا عن دوت مصر
تناقلت العديد من الحسابات التابعة لتنظيم "داعش" عبر  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، فيديو يظهر عددا كبيرا من السيارات العسكرية  الموالية للتنظيم، في استعراض عسكري ضخم بمدينة "برقة" الليبية، والتي  يسميها عناصر داعش "ولاية برقة التابعة للخلافة الإسلامية".

ويظهر في الفيديو "ذو الجودة العالية"، التي تتمتع بها فيديوهات "داعش"،  عدد ضخم من السيارات المتشابهة في الشكل، وتصل للآلاف، وعلى كل سيارة عدد  من المسلحين الموالين" لداعش".

يأتي ذلك بعد ساعات من انفجار سيارة مفخخة صباح اليوم السبت، استهدفت مقر  إدارة الأمن الدبلوماسي التي تتبع الداخلية الليبية في العاصمة طرابلس،  وذكرت تقارير إعلامية تبني داعش للتفجير، واتهمه البرلمان الليبي المنتخب  بوقوفه وراء التفجير، وينتشر مسلحو "داعش" في مدينة برقة القريبة من الحدود  المصرية، منذ أوائل نوفمبر الماضي.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*    داعش  يخطف صحفيًا ومصورًا بـ الموصل 





   نقلا عن فيتو

  أكد شهود عيان، أن عناصر تنظيم ما يسمى الدولة الإسلامية في العراق  والشام "داعش" خطفت صحفيًا ومصورًا، من منطقة "الفاروق" غربى مدينة  "الموصل" العراقية، في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بحسب  الوكالة "الألمانية".

وأضاف الشهود أن مسلحي "داعش" اختطفوا (محمد  إبراهيم) الذي يعمل صحفيًا  لدى وكالة "عين" الإخبارية وشقيقه (صميم  إبراهيم) الذي يعمل مصورًا لدى  محطة تليفزيون "نينوى الغد" واقتادوهما إلى  جهة مجهولة بعد اختطافهما من  منطقة الفاروق غربي "الموصل".
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالصور.. الطيار الأردنى  الأسير بالبدلة الحمراء لـ"داعش": "عارف إنى هتقتل"  الثلاثاء، 30 ديسمبر 2014 - 02:17 ص معاذ الكساسبة الاسير لدى داعش معاذ الكساسبة الاسير لدى داعش  كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى نشر تنظيم "داعش"، الإصدار السادس من مجلة "دابق" التابعة له والتى تصدر  باللغة الإنجليزية، وتناول الإصدار العديد من الجرائم التى ارتكبها التنظيم  فى دولتى العراق وسوريا، وكان على رأس موضوعات المجلة أسر الطيار الأردنى  الملازم معاذ الكساسبة.  وقال الطيار الأردنى فى حواره للمجلة بعد أسره وإلباسه زى الإعدام، أن  طائرته تعرضت للضرب بصاروخ حرارى تسبب فى إحراقها مما اضطره إلى الهبوط بها  فسقطت بالقرب من نهر الفرات، وألقت به المظلة فى قلب النهر وطارده عناصر  داعش حتى ألقوا القبض عليه.  وفى رده على سؤال حول مصيره بعد ارتدائه البدلة الحمراء، أجاب الطيار  الأردنى الأسير: "عارف أن التنظيم هيقتلنى".  وأشار "الكساسبة" إلى أن التحالف الدولى يستخدم القواعد السعودية والكويتية  والبحرينية والأردنية، وكذلك التركية فى استقبال طائرات التحالف الدولى  المشاركة فى الحرب على التنظيم، مشيراً إلى أن المملكة المغربية تشارك فى  الحرب على داعش بطائرات إف 16.  وأوضح الطيار الأردنى، أن هناك تنسيقا كاملا بين الدول المشاركة فى الحرب  على داعش، ويتم تزويد الطيارين بالخرائط والأهداف بعد استخدام الطائرات  بدون طيار والأقمار الاصطناعية. ولفت معاذ الكساسبة، إلى أن أكثر من 200  جندى أمريكى يشارك فى الحرب منهم 16 طيارا.  الطيار الأردنى الأسير لدى داعش يرتدى زى الإعدام الطيار الأردنى الأسير لدى داعش يرتدى زى الإعدام هوية الطيار الأردنى هوية الطيار الأردنى أجزاء من طائرة الأسير الـ إف 16 أجزاء من طائرة الأسير الـ إف 16 عناصر داعش تأسر الكساسبة عناصر داعش تأسر الكساسبة

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/12/...ة-الحمراء-لـداعش--عارف-إن/2008104#.VKHv3F4AKA

*


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يناير 2015)

*    الإيبولا  تنتقم وتُحاصر عناصر داعش





   نقلا عن دوت مصر
  أفادت مصادر طبية بمدينة الموصل العراقية، أحد أكبر  معاقل تنظيم داعش،  بالاشتباه في إصابة مقاتلين من التنظيم بفيروس الإيبولا،  وزادت المخاوف في  ظل نقص عدد الأطباء والذي يحتاجهم التنظيم بشدة لمواجهة  الانتشار المحتمل  للمرض.
  وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ستار" البريطانية أن مقاتلي داعش  أعدموا ما لا يقل عن  12 طبيبا في مدينة الموصل والذين كان يعتقد أنهم  قادرون على تشخيص  والتعامل مع المرض، وذلك خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية  فقط، كذلك يواجه  الأطباء الغربيين الذي سيحاولون السفر إلى الشرق الأوسط  لتقديم المساعدة  خطر الاختطاف.
  ونقلت صحيفة الصباح العراقية عن مصادر طبية تصريحهم  بأنه فضلًا عن  اكتشاف حالتي الإصابة بالإيبولا بين صفوف مقاتلي التنظيم،  فقد تم اكتشاف  26 حالة إصابة بمرض الإيدز في مدينة الموصل أيضًا، ومن  المرجح أن من نقل  العدوى عناصر لداعش وافدين من عدة دول إفريقية.
  ويرى الخبير في شؤون الشرق الأوسط، بنيامين ديكر، أن  قتل الأطباء على يد  داعش ومنع الأطباء الغربيين من القدوم إلى الأراضي التي  يستولي عليها  سيتسبب في انتشار أسرع لوباء الإيبولا.
  وانتشرت مخاوف في بريطانيا من تفشي وباء الإيبولا بها  في ظل احتمال عودة  المقاتلين البريطانيين في صفوف داعش إلى وطنهم، حيث تقدر  السلطات  البريطانية أعداد مواطنيهم الذين غادرو البلاد للحاق بداعش بنحو  من 500  إلى 2000 شخص، وبعضهم قرر العودة لبريطانيا.
  ودفع ذلك جهاز الاستخبارات البريطانية إلى مراقبة  العائدين منهم والتحقق  مما إذا كانو خلايا إرهابية نائمة دسها التنظيم داخل  البلاد، وكذلك  مراقبة حالتهم الصحية خشية أن تظهر عليهم أعراض المرض.
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يناير 2015)

*مقتل مفتي "داعش" في غارة جوية



*
* 



نقلا عن الوفد​*​*  	ذكرت مصادر، في محافظة ديالي شمال شرقي العراق، أن مفتي تنظيم «داعش» في   قرى الزور، أبو عبدالله عراقي، قتل في قصف جوي شمال شرقي بعقوبة بواسطة   طائرة عراقية.
    	وقال مصدر أمني عراقي إن مفتي «داعش» في قرى الزور، قتل مع نجله  وشقيقه  وأحد مرافقيه في قصف جوي من طائرة لسيارة كانوا يستقلونها شمال  شرقي  بعقوبة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يناير 2015)

*«داعش» يعدم 3 من عناصره بتهمة الخيانة 


نقلا عن فيتو



     ذكر سكان محليون في الموصل، اليوم السبت، أن عناصر تنظيم «داعش» نفذوا  حكم الإعدام بحق ثلاثة سوريين من عناصر التنظيم بتهمة الخيانة في إحدى  مناطق جنوبي الموصل شمال العراق.

كما أكد سكان محليون أن عناصر تنظيم «داعش» نفذوا حكم الإعدام رميا بالرصاص بحق صحفي عراقي يعمل في محطة تليفزيون في مدينة الموصل.

وقال السكان لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية إن عناصر في تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  نفذت حكم الإعدام رميا بالرصاص في معسكر الغزلاني بحق الصحفي العراقي «عصام  محمود»، الذي يقدم برنامج «ساعة على الهواء» في محطة تليفزيون «سما  الموصل» الفضائية المملوكة لمحافظ الموصل اثيل النجيفي.

وذكرت الشرطة العراقية أيضا أن ما يعرف بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية اعتقل 50  رجلا من أبناء عشيرة الجبور بتهمة تشكيل تنظيم سري في منطقة الشرقاط  التابعة لمحافظة صلاح الدين واقتادهم إلى جهة مجهولة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CpDQ5-fniFE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يناير 2015)

*ضاحي خلفان زعيم "داعش" يخطط للهروب


نقلا عن فيتو




           زعم ضاحي خلفان، رئيس شرطة دبي السابق، أن "أبو بكر البغدادي"  زعيم تنظيم داعش، يخطط لعملية هروب كبيرة، مشيرًا إلى أنه ربما يستخدم فيها  جواز سفر لأحد أقاربه للهروب للدول الاسكندنافية.

وكتب ضاحي تغريدة على "تويتر" قائلا: "البغدادي يخطط لعملية هروب كبير!،  وربما يستخدم جواز سفر لأحد أقاربه القريب الشبه منه.. إلى الدول  الاسكندنافية!".

وأضاف: "تذكروا دائما أن البغدادي تربية إخوان أول ما يضرب جحره يفر!"،  مشيرًا إلى أن "التلاحم السعودي - العراقي" سيكون ضربة موجعة لأعداء الأمة.









*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*«داعش» يعدم أبرز قياداته بسبب «التدخين





   نقلا عن فيتو

  قال شهود عيان، إن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش"، أعدم  نائب "أمير الشرطة  الإسلامية"، التي تعرف بهيئة الأمر بالعروف والنهى عن  المنكر، التابعة  للتنظيم، بعد قيامه بارتكاب جريمة التدخين، لافتين إلى أن  القتيل مصري الجنسية.


وبدأت الواقعة حين عثر على جثة نائب أمير "الحسبة"، مقتولًا بفصل رأسه عن  جسده، بالقرب من شركة الكهرباء في مدينة الميادين، وعلي جسده آثار تعذيب،  وقد وضعت بفمه "سيجارة"، وكتب على جسده "هذا منكر يا شيخ"، في إشارة من  أنصار التنظيم إلى أن تدخين السجائر جريمة تستوجب القتل.*


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *«داعش» يعدم أبرز قياداته بسبب «التدخين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وسعت قوووووووووووووى منهم دى
دول اغلبيتهم من افغانستان يعنى الحشيش الاصلى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*مفاجأة..إيران داعش تلقي رسالتنا والتزم بها

*
*



*​* نقلا عن الفجر 	 
  	كشفت إيران أنها حددت منطقة عازلة داخل الأراضي العراقية على مسافة  عشرات  الكيلومترات يحظر على تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" الدخول إليها  تحت  طائلة التعرض لضربات عسكرية إيرانية، مؤكدة أن التنظيم "تلقى الرسالة"   وابتعد عن تلك المناطق.

  	ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الإيرانية الرسمية عن قائد القوة البرية للجيش،   العميد أحمد رضا بوردستان، قوله إن ما وصفه بـ"خط إيران الأحمر مع الزمر   الإرهابية" يقع على مسافة 40 كيلومترا داخل الأراضي العراقية.

  	وأضاف بوردستان نقلا عن سي إن إن، أن القوات البرية للجيش الإيراني "على   أهبة الاستعداد لتدمير زمرة داعش الإرهابية والتكفيرية حينما تحاول  التسلل  إلى إيران عبر الحدود الغربية للعراق، وتصل بالقرب من الحدود  الإيرانية"  وأضاف: :القوات العسكرية الإيرانية - وفضلا عن جهوزيتها  الكاملة - فقد رسمت  خطا أحمر على مسافة 40 كيلومتر داخل الأراضي العراقية،  وفيما لو اجتازت  الزمر الإرهابية هذا الخط فستواجه ردا ساحقا من قبل  القوات المسلحة  الإيرانية."

  	وأكد بوردستان أن تنظيم داعش "تلقى الرسالة وابتعد بسرعة عن النطاق   المحدد" دون أن يوضح الطريقة التي أرسلت إيران عبرها الرسالة أو الجهة التي   تلقتها.

  	يذكر أن تنظيم إيران كانت قد تدخلت على نطاق واسع في دعم الجيش العراقي   بمواجهة تنظيم داعش، وانتقل قائد ما يعرف بـ"فيلق القدس" بالحرس الثوري،   اللواء قاسم سليماني، إلى العراق لدعم عمليات الجيش وتنسيقها مع المليشيات   الشيعية، كما وردت أنباء عن شن طائرات إيرانية لغارات في العراق، كما كشفت   إيران رسميا قبل أيام عن مقتل العميد حميد تقوي، خلال مهمة كان يقوم بها  في  مدينة سامراء العراقية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*مفاجأة.. تعرف على الصورة المتسببة في هجوم "داعش" على "شارلي إيبدو"


*
*



*​*
نقلا عن الفجر

أعاد الهجوم الذي نفذه مسلحان، اليوم  الأربعاء، على مقر صحيفة "شارلي إيبدو" الفرنسية، إلى الأذهان عصور ملاحقة  الإعلام ومصادرة الآراء وإجراء محاكمات تفتيش، خاصة أن هذا الهجوم جاء ردا  على صورة ساخرة نشرتها الصحيفة الفرنسية لأبي بكر البغدادي، والتي اعتبرها  التنظيم الإرهابي "مسيئة" لأمير التنظيم، وكانت سببًا في الهجوم على مقر  الصحيفة.

وكان مسلحان ملثمان اثنان قد هاجما مقر  الصحيفة برشاش وقاذفة الصواريخ ونتج عنه 12 قتيلا، فيما أعلنت السلطات حالة  الطوارئ القصوى في العاصمة الفرنسية.

وتوجه الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند على  الفور، إلى مكان الهجوم في حي سكني في العاصمة للتنديد "بهجوم إرهابي وعمل  على قدر استثنائي من الوحشية"، وأكد هولاند أن "عدة اعتداءات إرهابية  أحبطت" في الأسابيع الأخيرة، داعيا إلى "الوحدة الوطنية".

وقال شهود: إن المهاجمين هتفا بـ "انتقمنا  للرسول" في إشارة على ما يبدو للرسومات الكاريكاتيرية التي سبق للصحيفة أن  نشرتها، علما بأن غلاف الصحيفة الصادر اليوم الأربعاء ضم صورة للكاتب  الفرنسي ميشال ويلبيك صاحب رواية "الاستسلام"، التي أثارت جدلا كبيرا في  فرنسا في الآونة الأخيرة، لما اعتبره البعض أنها معادية للإسلام.

وفي تسجيل فيديو للهجوم، التقطه رجل لجأ  إلى سطح ووضعه على الإنترنت لموقع فرانس تليفزيون العام، يُسمع صوت رجل  يهتف "الله أكبر الله أكبر" بين عدة عيارات نارية.

وقال مصدر قريب من التحقيق: إن رجلين  يحملان كلاشينكوف وقاذفة صواريخ، اقتحما مقر صحيفة "شارلي ايبدو" الساخرة  في الدائرة الحادية عشرة من باريس، وحصل تبادل إطلاق نار مع قوات الأمن.

وأصيب شرطي بنيران المسلحين لدى مغادرتهما  المكان، قبل أن يرغما سائقا على الخروج من سيارته عند باب بانتان ويصدمان  بها أحد المارة.. وأظهر تسجيل مصور بثه التليفزيون العام الفرنسي رجلين  ملثمين يطلقان النار بدم بارد على شرطي فرنسي ملقى على الأرض، قبل أن يركبا  سيارة سوداء.

من جانب آخر، أعلنت رئاسة الحكومة  الفرنسية استخدام "كل الوسائل" من أجل "كشف واعتقال" المهاجمين، مشيرة إلى  أنها وضعت وسائل الإعلام والمحال التجارية الكبرى ووسائل النقل تحت "حماية  مشددة".



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يناير 2015)

*الشرطة الفرنسية تكشف هوية مهاجمي "شارلي إبدو" 

نقلا عن دوت مصر





                                                                                 قالت  مصادر إعلامية فرنسية، إن الشرطة تمكنت من تحديد هويات  العناصر الثلاث  المنفذة للهجوم على مقر جريدة شارلي إبدو في باريس، الذي  أودى بحياة 12  شخصا، بينهم ضابطان، و4 رسامي كاريكاتير.  
    وتبلغ أعمار المتهمين، وفق المصادر، 18 و32 و34 سنة، اثنان منهم شقيقان  يحملان الجنسية الفرنسية، هما "سعيد وشريف كواشي"، في عقدهما الثالث،  والثالث يدعى حميد مراد، وجميعهم من أصول جزائرية. 
    وذكرت المصادر أن اثنين من المتهمين بتنفيذ الهجوم، عادا من سوريا  الصيف الماضي. وأنه  سبق الحكم على أحد الشقيقين سنة 2008 بتهمة الانتماء  إلى خلية عراقية في  باريس. وقد أعلن الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولند، مساء  الأربعاء 8  يناير، الحداد العام في البلاد الخميس على أرواح ضحايا الهجوم.*


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2015)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يناير 2015)

*داعش يتبنى الهجوم على صحيفة شارلي إبدو الفرنسية




*​*بنى تنظيم (داعش) اليوم الجمعة الهجوم الذي استهدف مجلة شارلي إبدو الساخرة الفرنسية في باريس عبر محطة " البيان " الإذاعية.

 وقتل 12 شخصا وأصيب أكثر من 10 آخرين في الهجوم .

وذكرت إذاعة البيان التابعة لتنظيم داعش وتبث من مدينة الموصل اليوم في  نشرتها الإخبارية، أن" الهجوم الذي طال مقر صحيفة " شارلي إبدو" الفرنسية  في باريس نفذه المجاهدون الأبطال، وقتلوا اثنى عشر صحافيا وجرحوا أكثر من  عشرة آخرين يعملون في الصحيفة وذلك نصرة لسيدنا محمد".

وأوضحت أن "الصحيفة الفرنسية تعرّضت لشخص الرسول الكريم منذ عام 2003 وكان  من ضمن هؤلاء القتلى رسامي الكاريكاتير الذين يسخرون من الإسلام وشخصياته  العظيمة".


نقلا عن صدى البلد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يناير 2015)

*«داعش»: الإفراج عن محتجزي «المطعم اليهودي»بشرط











نقلا عن فيتو
أكدت حسابات منسوبة لقادة تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، على  موقع "تويتر"، تبنيها احتجاز عدة رهائن بمتجر للأطعمة اليهودية بشرق باريس،  مؤكدة استعدادها للإفراج عن الرهائن، مقابل فك الحصار عن منفذي حادث  الهجوم على صحيفة "شارلي إيبدو".

وكانت مصادر بالشرطة الفرنسية، قالت إن عدة أشخاص احتجزوا رهائن في متجر  للأطعمة اليهودية بشرق باريس اليوم الجمعة، بعد تبادل لإطلاق النار مع رجل  يحمل سلاحين ناريين. 

ووردت تقارير غير مؤكدة، عن أن المسلح هو نفسه المشتبه به في قتل شرطية بضاحية في جنوب باريس أمس الخميس.

وكان مصدر بالشرطة، قد صرح لـ "رويترز"، بأن المسلح كان عضوا في نفس  الجماعة الجهادية التي كان ينتمي إليها المشتبه بهما في الهجوم على صحيفة  "شارلي إيبدو" الأسبوعية يوم الأربعاء الماضي.
*


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

كشفت السلطات العراقية عن وثيقة لتنظيم "داعش" يأمر من خلالها بقتل جرحاه، وذلك لعدم توافر المعدات والأدوات الطبية اللازمة لعلاجهم.

وبحسب شبكة "برس تي في" الإيرانية، التي نشرت وثيقة الأمر الذي أصدره التنظيم، فإن قادة "داعش" الذين سيخالفون هذا الأمر سيتعرضون لعقوبات وخيمة.

وأظهرت الوثيقة أن التنظيم الإرهابي يمر بظروف صعبة، خاصة في ظل نقص الموارد الطبية، وهو الأمر الذي أجبره على التخلص من الجرحى الذين يعانون إصابات خطيرة خلال المعارك التي يخوضها التنظيم الإرهابي في الآونة الأخيرة.

وتساهم الغارات الجوية التي يشنها التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، برفقة العديد من الدول على مستوى العالم في الحد من خطورة التنظيم الإرهابي في سوريا والعراق، خاصة في ظل وجود قوات برية من البيشمركة والعراق والميليشيات الشيعية لمكافحة تواجد عناصره داخل العراق وسوريا.


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2015)

نقلا عن صدى البلد
قتلت القوات العراقية بمساندة أبناء العشائر السنية و"الحشد الشعبي" الشيعية 28 من مسلحي تنظيم (داعش) الإرهابي في مناطق متفرقة بمحافظة الأنبار غربي العراق.

وقالت مصادر أمنية ومحلية عراقية إن القوات تمكنت من قتل 5 من (داعش) في منطقة السجارية وحرق سيارة كانت تحملهم، مشيرة إلى مقتل والي التنظيم بمنطقة البو حياة الملقب "أبو تيجان" أمس السبت.

وصرح مصدر أمني في "هيت" بأن القوات العراقية تمكنت في عملية أمنية نوعية ضد عصابات (داعش) الإرهابية من قتل 23 إرهابيا وتحرير منطقة "الكيلو5" غربي الرمادي بمحافظة الأنبار .. مشيرا إلى أن القوات الأمنية والعشائر تحاصر عناصر التنظيم في المناطق الغربية للرمادي.

وكانت قوات الجيش العراقي قد قتلت خلال عمليات عسكرية أمس 15 من (داعش) في محافظتي الأنبار غربا وصلاح الدين شمالي العراق، بينهم مسئول عسكري بارز في التنظيم الإرهابي "أبو دجانة" القائد العسكري لمنطقة حديثة في منطقة بروانة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2015)

*بأمر البغدادي.. إعدام 56 داعشيا

                                                                                       نقلا عن دوت مصر





                                                                                 قال  مسؤول الإعلام في الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني بالموصل، سعيد  مموزيني، إن  زعيم تنظيم داعش أبو بكر البغدادي أمر بإعدام 56 عنصرا من  التنظيم، عقب  هزيمته في منطقة كوير جنوب أربيل.
    وأكدت  ذات المصادر لقناة "العربية الحدث"، أن الإعدامات تمت في منطقة  النمرود  شرق الموصل، مشيرا إلى أن المعارك التي دارت بين داعش والبيشمركة  جنوب  أربيل أسفرت عن مقتل نحو 300 عنصرا من التنظيم وإصابة نحو 150 آخرين.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2015)

* 
*​* 




* *مقتل 5 كنديين من  داعش  في سوريا* 
​ 
*    مقتل 5 كنديين من  داعش  في سوريا



                     نقلا عن الوفد
  قتل 5 كنديين، بينهم جون ماغير، الذي دعا إلى شن عمليات انتقامية ضد  كندا في رسالة فيديو، في المعارك الدائرة في سوريا إلى جانب عناصر من تنظيم  الدولة “داعش”، حسب ما ذكرت وسائل إعلام محلية أمس الأربعاء.
  وكان جون ماغير، الطالب في جامعة أوتاوا الذي غير اسمه إلى “أبو أنور  الكندي” قد انضم إلى مسلحي “تنظيم الدولة” في سوريا قبل حوالي سنة.
وقالت صحيفة “ناشونال بوست” إن جون ماغير، البالغ من العمر 23 عاماً، قتل بالقرب من مدينة كوباني الكردية في سوريا.
إلى جانب ماغير، قتل 4 كنديين آخرين ينتمون لتنظيم الدولة قبل عدة أشهر،  وأشار التلفزيون الكندي العام “سي بي سي” الأربعاء إلى أنهم من نفس العائلة  ويتحدرون من الصومال.
وقال أحمد حرسي، وهو والد شاب في العشرين من العمر، للمحطة إن ابنه مهد واثنين من أبناء عمه، حمزه وحرسي كارييه، قتلوا في سوريا.
وأضاف الوالد، الذي يقطن في إدمنتون غربي كندا، أن شخصاً آخر من العائلة وهو هناد عبدالله معلم قتل أيضاً في سوريا.
اما غوليد كارييه، وهو شقيق حمزه وحرسي فقد أكد مقتلهم، لكنه نفى أن يكونوا  قد ذهبوا إلى سوريا، وأشار إلى أنهم ذهبوا إلى مصر لدراسة الإسلام.
وأشار أحمد حرسي إلى أن ابنه وأولاد عمه غادروا إدمنتون من دون علمه في أكتوبر 2013.
وكانت آخر مرة يتحدث فيها أحمد حرسي مع ابنه الآخر عندما طلبه الأخير من مصر، وقال له إن متوجه إلى سوريا.
وأوضح أن ابنته هي التي أبلغته في الخريف بمقتل الشبان الأربعة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2015)

*

*​ * 

 نشر تنظيم "داعش" فرع ليبيا، اليوم، على أحد مواقعه الجهادية ، صورًا لـ21  قبطى محتجزين لديه ، وكتب تعليقا علي الصور التى نشرها قائلا :" جنود  الدولة الإسلامية يأسرون 21 نصرانيا صليبيا في أماكن متفرقة من ولاية  طرابلس" - حسب وصفهم

وبالتعرف علي الصور ، تبين ان جميعها تعود  للأقباط المختطفين في مدينة سرت وفي مناطق آخرى شرق ليبيا ، خلال الاسابيع  الماضية ، وجميعهم من محافظة المنيا، وتم التعرف عليهم.

وأكد أهالى  المختطفين ، انهم حتى الآن لم تصل إليهم أى معلومات عن ذويهم ، وهل هناك اى  اجراء او تفاوض مع الخاطفين ، وانهم في إنتظار وزارة الخارجية إبلاغهم آخر  التطورات.

ومن جانبه ، صرح المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية السفير بدر  عبدالعاطي، أن خلية الأزمة التى تم تشكيلها بتكليف من السيد الرئيس  بمشاركة ممثلين عن الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية ووزارة الخارجية، تواصل  اتصالاتها المكثفة مع مسئولي الحكومة الليبية وشيوخ وعواقل القبائل  والعشائر الليبية في إطار متابعة التطورات الخاصة بحادثي اختطاف مجموعة من  المواطنين المصريين بمدينة سرت وفي محيطها.

وجدد المتحدث التأكيد  علي أن وزارة الخارجية وأجهزة الدولة المعنية لن تتواني عن مواصلة كافة  الجهود للحفاظ على وتأمين أرواح المواطنين المصريين سواء المختطفين أو  المتواجدين في مناطق التوتر هناك.

​ 


​ 


​ *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يناير 2015)

*«داعش» ينشر صور عناصره في سيناء

نقلا عن فيتو





نشر تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي صور عناصره المتواجدين في سيناء.

وتظهر الصور عددا قليلا من أنصار "داعش" في سيناء، والذين أطلق عليهم  التنظيم اسم المرابطين، ولكن عددهم لا يتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة، ويرتدون  ملابس عسكرية للتمويه.
















*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يناير 2015)

*إصابة بالغة لـ"البغدادي" بعد نجاته بـ"معجزة" في غارة جوية


 




نقلا عن الدستور......كشف حيدر العبادي، رئيس الحكومة العراقية، أن أبا بكر البغدادي زعيم تنظيم "داعش"، قد أصيب في إحدى الغارات الجوية التي شنها التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات المتحدة على مواقع التنظيم الإرهابي بالعراق.

وأبرز موقع قناة "العربية" على نسخته الإنجليزية، تصريحات العبادي لصحيفة  "الحياة" اللندنية، التي أكد خلالها أن البغدادي قد تم نقله إلى سوريا، بعد  إصابته في إحدى غارات الطيران منذ أيام.

ووصف رئيس الحكومة العراقية  بقاء البغدادي على قيد الحياة، بعد الغارات الأخيرة المكثفة على مواقع  التنظيم الإرهابي بسوريا والعراق بـ"المعجزة"، مشيرًا إلى أن زعيم التنظيم  الإرهابي يقضي بعض الوقت في العراق، إلا أنه أغلب الوقت يتواجد في سوريا.

وقال العبادي "على الرغم من كون "داعش"  لم يعد يمثل خطرًا على العاصمة العراقية بغداد، إلا أن الجيش العراقي لن  يستطيع الوقوف أمامه، إذا ما قام بتجنيد العديد من العناصر الشابة في  البلاد".

وكانت تقارير إعلامية قد أكدت إصابة البغدادي خلال قصف جوي لطائرات التحالف  الدولي، إلا أن مسئولًا لم يؤكد بعد مدى مصداقية تلك التقارير.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يناير 2015)

*استشهاد" القس مرتضى" رميا بالرصاص على يد داعش 
*​*



ذكر سكان محليون، الثلاثاء أن تنظيم داعش نفذ حكم الاعدام رميا بالرصاص بحق رجل دين مسيحي في مدينة الموصل.

وقالت المصادر «أن المحكمة الشرعية في تنظيم داعش أصدرت حكما بالإعدام رميا  بالرصاص بحق رجل الدين القس مرتضى ابلحد/ الذي يبلغ من العمر 44 عاما».

يذكر أن داعش اعتقل ابلحد قبل 6 أشهر مع اثنين من رجال الدين المسيحيين  وطالب بدفع فدية لإطلاق سراحهم من احد الكنائس شرقي الموصل إلا أن توقف  الاتصالات وخدمات الإنترنت حالت دون إتمام صفقة الفدية.

نقلا عن د.ب.أ*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يناير 2015)

*مقتل قائد "داعش" في غارة جوية







نقلا عن الفجر
قتل القائد العسكري الجديد لـ"داعش"  في الأنبار أبو أنس السامرائي في قرية  الوس جنوب حديثة جراء قصف جوي لطيران  التحالف، وفق مدير شرطة حديثة  العقيد فاروق الجغيفي.


وقامت  الشرطة بنقل جثمانه إلى مستشفى حديثة الحكومي. وقال الجغيفي إن  الاسم  الحقيقي للقيادي هو مرتضى السامرائي، وهو ضابط سابق في أجهزة أمن  صدام  حسين، وانتمى لتنظيم القاعدة عام 2006 واعتقل من قبل القوات  الأميركية ثم  أفرج عنه قبل عام 2011.


وبعدها  عاد السامرائي وبايع "داعش" وقاد معارك ضد الأمن العراقي في  محافظات نينوى  وصلاح الدين قبل أن ينتقل ليعيّن من قبل خليفة "داعش"  قائداً عسكرياً  لمحافظة الأنبار. ويتهم السامرائي، الذي يعد من أقارب  البغدادي، بالتورط في  مذبحة عشيرة البونمر والتي راح ضحيتها نحو ألف شخص.


وأعلن  مدير شرطة القائم العقيد فاروق الجغيفي عن تحرير قرية "الخسفة "غرب  حديثة  من التنظيم بعد معارك شرسة صباح اليوم قامت بها العشائر والقوات  المشتركة  وبإسناد من طيران التحالف الدولي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2015)

*«داعش» تشكل أول كتيبة تتحدث الإنجليزية لاستهداف الغرب



                     نقلا عن فيتو
  شكل تنظيم «داعش» الإرهابي أول كتيبة من المقاتلين متحدثي اللغة الإنجليزية، لتتولى مهمة تنفيذ الهجمات التابعة للتنظيم بالغرب.

وأكدت شبكة «روسيا اليوم» الإخبارية أن الخطوة الأولى التي ينوي داعش تنفيذها هي إعادة إرسال هؤلاء المقاتلين لأوطانهم بعد أن يكملوا تدريبهم.

وأطلق التنظيم اسم «لواء أنور العولقي» على الكتيبة المشار إليها، والتي  تتكون فقط من الجهاديين الناطقين باللغة الإنجليزية، لاستخدامهم في التخطيط  لهجمات جديدة على البلدان التي تتخذ اللغة الإنجليزية لغة رسمية لها.

وحسب مجموعة «الرقة تُذبح في صمت» المعادي  لتنظيم داعش، فأن المقاتلين المنتمين للكتيبة الجديدة تلقوا تعليمات، أمس  الخميس، بتنفيذ هجوم على إحدى الدول الأوربية الناطقة بالإنجليزية بهدف  التأثير على الرأي العام الغربي لوقف غارات التحالف الدولي لمحاربة التنظيم  الإرهابي في سوريا والعراق.

وتابعت روسيا اليوم، على موقعها الإلكتروني الصادر بالإنجليزية، أن داعش  يهدف بخطته الجديدة زعزعة استقرار الأجهزة الأمنية في الدول المستهدفة وخلق  مناخ من الخوف بين سكانها المحليين.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يناير 2015)

*المتحدث باسم داعش يدعو لتكثيف الهجمات ضد المسيحيين

نقلا عن سى ان ان





تغنى   أبو محمد العدناني، المتحدث باسم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق  والشام  أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش،" بوفاة العاهل السعودي، الملك عبدالله بن  عبدالعزيز،  في الوقت الذي جدد فيه الدعوة لـ"الموحدين" لتكثيف الهجمات ضد  "الصليبيين"  بالغرب "الكافر" على حد تعبيره.

وقال العدناني في كلمة مسجلة،  الاثنين: "نجدد الدعوة للموحدين في أوروبا  والغرب الكافر وكل مكان لاستهداف  الصليبيين في عقر دارهم وأينما وجدوا  وإننا خصوم بين يدي الله لكل مسلم  يستطيع أن يريق قطرة دم صليبية واحدة  ولا يفعل سواء بعبوة أو طلقة أو سكين  أو سيارة أو حجر أو حتى بركلة أو  لكمة ولقد رأيتم ما فعله مسلم واحد في  كندا وبرلمانها وما فعله إخواننا في  فرنسا وأستراليا وبلجيكا رحمهم الله  جميعا وجزاهم عن الإسلام خيرا وغيرهم  الكثير.." 

وتابع قائلا:  "رأينا الجيوش الصليبية تستنفر في استراليا وكندا وفرنسا  وبلجيكا وغيرها من  معاقل الصليب، والتي نعدها إن شاء الله باستمرار حالة  التأهب والرعب  والخوف وفقد الأمن والقادم أدهى بإذن الله." 

وحول وفاة العاهل  السعودي، قال العدناني: "لقد فرح الموحدون بهلاك طاغية  الجزيرة خائن  الحرمين نسأل الله أن يرديه في جهنم وبئس المصير في أشد  العذاب مع فرعون  وهامان، ونقول إن هلاكه لا يعني لنا شيئا فقد هلك طاغوت  وحل مكانه طاغوت  وكلاهما لنا سواء وجودهما من عدمه فإن الحكام الحقيقيون  لبلاد الحرمين هم  اليهود والصليبيون لا سلمان ولا ابن نايف اخزاهما الله."*


----------



## peace_86 (27 يناير 2015)

*وكأننا نقرأ سيرة غزوات الصحابة واقتتالهم مع باقي الأمم الذين إصيبوا بلعنة هذا الدين..

يارب إرحم ونور قلوب المسلمين..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يناير 2015)

*7 أنواع.. هكذا يصنف "داعش" المصريين

                                                                                       نقلا عن دوت مصر





                                                                                 المصريون  أناس يحبون بلادهم، ويفضلون العيش فيها دون غيرها، هذا  هو السبب الذي فسر  به "داعش" قلة عدد المصريين بين صفوفه، فهو يرى أن أهل  مصر بجميع طوائفهم  وفئاتهم وأيدولوجياتهم، بل وعقائدهم الدينية، مجتمعون  على حب بلادهم  و"الاستقرار" على أرضها.
    لا  يعتبر "داعش" المصريين شعبا متجانس المكونات، بل لا يعتبرهم شعبا  في  الأساس، وإنما أطلق عليهم "الجماهير المصرية"، وقسمهم إلى سبع فئات:
1- عامة المسلمين: ويراهم "كالأنعام بل هم أضل يتبعون كل ناعق"، ووصفهم بالعوام الذين لا يدركون حقيقة الصراع، ولا يتطلعون إلا للقمة عيشهم.
2- تيار إسلامي: وهم في نظره مجموعة من الجماعات الحزبية التي ضلت طريقها بالدخول في سباق الردة إلى الديمقراطية، وقسمهم إلى نوعين:
*​

*السلفيين..  وهم في نظر داعش  "مجرد أبواق إسلامية في يد أنظمة الحكم"، وسمى اثنين من  السلفيين، هما  الشيخ محمد حسان، ونائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية ياسر برهامي،  ووصفهم بأنهم  "يأكلون في بطونهم بدينهم".** 
[*]الإخوان.. وعرفهم بأنهم مجموعة من العلمانيين "حاربوا أصل الإيمان بجر  التيار الإسلامي في مصر إلى الردة بالوقوع في فخ الديمقراطية الآسن". *
* 3- علمانيون: ويعتبرهم داعش طبقة ثقافية وإعلامية "منتفعة من وجودها في هرم التكوين الطبقي، تحاول الحفاظ على مكتسباتها".
4- رجال الأعمال: وهم حكام مصر الحقيقيون لصالح الخارج، في نظر داعش.
5- المسيحيون: وقدرهم داعش بـ7% من تعداد سكان مصر، ويرى ضرورة التخلص الفوري منهم بدون استثناء.
6- الصوفية:  واعتبرها داعش "المرجعية الدينية الحقيقية للجيش  والشرطة والقضاء ورجال  المال والأعمال"، أما تمويلها فأوضح أنه يتم من  جهات خفية، داخليا وخارجيا،  وقدرهم بـ10% من تعداد الشعب.
    وتضم الصوفية وفقا لتصنيف داعش مؤسسة الأزهر، كما اخترقها بعض "الروافض" خلال السنوات السبع الماضية، وفقا للتحليل.
7- مؤسسات الدولة (الجيش والشرطة والقضاء): واعتبرهم "داعش" السلطة التنفيذية الفعلية، وقدر عددهم بأكثر من 8 ملايين عضو عامل ومتقاعد.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يناير 2015)

*شاهد .."داعش" يهدد "أوباما" بـ"قطع رأسه" داخل البيت الأبيض


 




نقلا عن الدستور......قام تنظيم "داعش" بنشر فيديو جديد  يهدد الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما بقطع رأسه داخل البيت الأبيض، بالإضافة  إلى تهديدات أخرى بقتل الرهينة الياباني المحتجز لدى التنظيم في حالة عدم  الإفراج عن المجاهد الذي تحتجزه السلطات الأردنية.

وبحسب ما قالت قناة "فوكس نيوز"  الأمريكية، فقد ضم الفيديو ثلاثة مجاهدين يوجهون رسالة مباشرة إلى الرئيس  الأمريكي بقطع رأسه داخل مقر البيت الأبيض، بالإضافة إلى تهديدات أخرى  لزعماء بعض الدول الأوروبية.

وقال المجاهد الذي يتحدث خلال الفيديو :"  تأكد يا أوباما أننا سوف نقطع رأسك ونمثل بجثتك، كما سنقوم بتحويل  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى ولاية إسلامية تحت حكم التنظيم".

وتوجه المجاهد بتهديده إلى فرنسا وبلجيكا  حيث قال :" وهذه هي رسالة التنظيم إلى فرنسا وبلجيكا، لن نترككم تهنئون  بعيشة سلام، ولكننا سنواصل العمليات الانتحارية في بلادكم بالسيارات  المفخخة والقنابل".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2015)

*قام تنظيم داعش الإرهابى بذبح الرهينة اليابانى، كينجى غوتو مساء اليوم السبت، بعد أن طالبت الحكومة اليابانية والأردنية بالإفراج عن المعتقلة التابعة للتنظيم فى السجون الأردنية ساجدة الريشاوى.*
*ونشر التنظيم على الإنترنت فيديو للرهينة اليابانى، كينجى غوتو وهو يرتدى زى الإعدام ويقوم القيادى الداعشى جون، المعروف باسم “ذباح داعش” بقطع رقبته بعد أن هدد دولة اليابان بعمليات إرهابية.*
*وطالب تنظيم ” داعش” الإرهابى من قبل، الحكومة الأردنية بإخلاء سبيل السجينة ” ساجدة الرشاوى ” المحكوم عليها بالإعدام ، بعد ضبطها فيما كانت تعد لعملية انتحارية فى الأراضى الأردنية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2015)

*انتقامًا لأبنه.. رجل يقتل 7 أفراد من "داعش"





نقلا عن الفجر

 أفادت مصادر أمنية عراقية الأحد بأن مواطنا عراقيا  قتل 7 من "داعش"  بسلاحه الشخصي ثأرا لقيام التنظيم بإعدام نجله في مدينة  تكريت التابعة  لمحافظة صلاح الدين شمال بغداد.


وقام  باسل رمضان التكريتي، بحسب المصدر الأمني، بإطلاق النار من سلاح من  نوع  كلاشنكوف باتجاه أحد حواجز تنظيم "داعش" بالقرب من ساحة الاحتفالات  وسط  تكريت ثأرا لمقتل ابنه (أحمد)، وتمكن من قتل سبعة من عناصر التنظيم".


وأضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه أن "عناصر تنظيم داعش طاردوا التكريتي وأردوه قتيلا في الحال".


يشار إلى أن عناصر تنظيم "داعش" أعدموا، في وقت سابق، ثمانية من أهالي تكريت بينهم (أحمد باسل رمضان التكريتي).


وما  تزال بعض مناطق محافظة صلاح الدين تشهد عمليات عسكرية، وذلك عقب سيطرة   مسلحين على محافظة نينوى بالكامل منذ (10 حزيران 2014)، كما لم تكن  محافظة  الأنبار بمعزل عن تلك الأحداث إذ تشهد أيضا عمليات لقتال مسلحين  انتشروا في  بعض مناطقها.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

* 
*​* 




* *داعش ليبيا يعلن أسر  مسيحيين فرنسيين * 
​ 
*    داعش ليبيا يعلن أسر  مسيحيين فرنسيين 



                     نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
  أعلن تنظيم "داعش" في ليبيا، أنه أسر عددا من موظفي شركة "توتال" الفرنسية العاملة هناك، بينهم "صليبيان فرنسيان" ــ على حد زعمهم ــ، أثناء الهجوم على حقل المبروك النفطي جنوب البلاد.
وفي وقت سابق أعلن مسئول عسكري ليبي الأربعاء 4 فبراير، وفقا لفضائية "سكاي نيوز عربية"، مقتل 4 من رجال الأمن في الهجوم المسلح الذي تعرض له حقل المبروك النفطي.
ونقلت وسائل إعلام ليبية عن جمال التريكي آمر، ما يعرف بالقوة الثالثة المكلفة بحماية جنوب البلاد، أن المجموعة المسلحة لا تزال تسيطر على الحقل النفطي الذي كانت تديره شركة "توتال" الفرنسية والمؤسسة الوطنيةللنفط.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*     موقع أمريكي واشنطن دربت مقاتلين انضموا لـ«داعش» و«القاعدة»


نقلا عن فيتو




           كشف موقع «WND» الأمريكي عن قرار عدد كبير من جماعات المعارضة  السورية المدعومة من قبل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالانضمام لتنظيم  «داعش» الإرهابي، وهو ما يعني أن أمريكا شاركت في تدريب مقاتلين بـ«داعش»  و«القاعدة» بشكل غير مباشر، بحسب الموقع.

وأوضح الموقع أن جماعة «حزم» التابعة للجيش السوري الحر والتي تدربها  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في إطار تجهيز المعارضة السورية لمحاربة  «داعش»، قررت الانضمام للتحالف الإسلامي والذي يضم مقاتلي «داعش»  و«القاعدة».

وتابع أنهم كانوا من آخر الجماعات المعارضة السورية غير الجهادية المستمرة  في محاربة الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد، ولكن قيادتها قررت الانضمام إلى ما  يدعى «التحالف الإسلامي لجبهة الشام» والمنوط به قيادة الحرب بمدينة حلب  السورية.

وقال «WND» إن وزارة الدفاع  الأمريكية كانت تعتبر «حزم» نموذجا للمعارضة  السورية المعتدلة حيث كانت  تحارب قوات الأسد وجماعة جبهة النصرة التابعة  لتنظيم القاعدة، مؤكدا أن  قرار الانضمام للتحالف الإسلامي المزعوم يفرض  على واشنطن المزيد من الدقة  في اختيار المقاتلين الذين تتبني تدريبهم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*العشائر تنتفض ضد «داعش» بعد حرق الكساسبة


نقلا عن فيتو



     قتل الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة حرقا، يأتي استمرارا لجرائم تنظيم   "داعش" في المنطقة، وخاصة ضد أبناء العشائر التي تتمدد في العراق وسوريا   والأردن، وكان عاملا أساسيا في انتصار أو هزيمة دول أو كيانات أو نظام أو   جماعات بتلك المنطقة وتتواصل الاشتباكات التي تشهدها مدينتا الرمادي   والفلوجة في العراق بين عشائر الأنبار ومسلحي “داعش”.

إحراق "داعش"
وفي أول رد فعل من قبل العشائر على حرق الطيار الكساسبة، أحرق أبناء قبيلة البو فهد السنية 25 جثة من عناصر "داعش".
وقال  شهود عيان من أهالي مدينة حديثة غربي محافظة الأنبار بأن قبيلة البو  فهد  تمكنت من قتل 25 عنصرا من تنظيم "داعش" المتشدد بعد محاولتهم الهجوم  على  مضيف القبيلة الذي يعتبر رمزا لها، حيث اشتبك أبناؤها مع عناصر  التنظيم  بالأسلحة الخفيفة والمتوسطة وصدوا الهجوم بنجاح".

وأضاف الشهود أن  "أبناء القبيلة ومشايخها جمعوا جثث قتلى "داعش" في حفرة  وقاموا بإحراقها  بعد أن ردموها بـ"القش"، موجهين رسالة لزعيم "داعش" أبو  بكر البغدادي أن  هذا "ثأرًا لحرقكم الطيار الأردني السني معاذ الكساسبة".

عشائر سوريا
وكانت  عشيرة الشعيطات في محافظة دير الزور السورية، والعشائر التي خرجت من  أجل  قتال تنظيم "داعش" والثورة عليه وراح المئات من أبناء العشيرة ضحايا  في  مواجهة التنظيم الإرهابي.

خطوة عشيرة الشعيطات دفعت العديد من عشائر  المحافظة للدخول في صراع وحرب  ضد التنظيم الإرهابي، وتمكن مسلحو عشيرة  الشويط من القضاء على العشرات من  عناصر داعش، فضلا عن اعتقال 10 من جنسيات  أوربية..

ويرى متابعون أن ممارسات التنظيم وإجبار العشائر على  الخضوع لأحكامه  المتشددة ومبايعة زعيمه أبوبكر البغدادي كانت من الأسباب  التي دفعت أبناء  العشائر إلى محاربة التنظيم.

قوة العشائر
وذكر  خالد الخلف أحد أكبر زعماء قبيلة البكارة في سوريا، أن "أولى ممارسات  داعش  الإجرامية، كانت قطع الرءوس والذبح، الذي نفذته بحق أفراد القبائل  والعشائر  السورية.

وأكد الخلف أن قبيلة البكارة كانت من أوائل العشائر التي  قاتلت داعش،  مشيرا إلى أن عدد أفرادها يتجاوز المليون شخص موزعين بين دير  الزور  والحسكة ومنطقة رأس العين وريف حلب ومحافظة الأنبار في العراق.

وتابع  الخلف أن ممارسات داعش الإجرامية ولاسيما المجزرة التي ارتكبتها بحق  قبيلة  البونمر بمنطقة هيت بمحافظة الأنبار، دفعت بالعشائر السورية إلى  اتخاذ  العديد من الإجراءات الميدانية الاحترازية لصد أي هجوم سواء من داعش  أو  جبهة النصرة، ذراع القاعدة في سوريا.

عشائر العراق
وفي العراق،  ومع الحديث عن تسليح العشائر وسفر وفد من عشائر الانبار  السنية إلى واشنطن  لبحث تمويلها بالسلاح، مع الدعم الحكومي، دعا أحد وجهاء  عشيرة البونمر في  مدن الرمادي، والذين ينتمي أغلبهم للمكون السني، لدعمهم  في مواجهة تنظيم  داعش. 

200 شخص 
وكان تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" اقدم على إعدام  أكثر من 200 شخص من أبناء  عشيرة البو نمر، بعد أن أعلنت العشيرة محاربتها  الجهاديين، مؤكدة في الوقت  نفسه تقديم دعمها للقوات الأمنية العراقية في  المحافظة. 

مساعدة داعش 
أحد شيوخ ووجهاء عشيرة البونمر في قضاء  هيت، التابع لمحافظة الأنبار، قال  إن عشيرته، إضافة إلى عشائر إنبارية أخرى  لم يسمها "يطالبون الحكومة  بضرورة تغيير قوات الجيش في المدينة"، والتي  تنتمي للمكون السني فقط،  مشيرا إلى أن هؤلاء ساعدوا في وقت سابق "مسلحي  داعش في السيطرة على بعض  مناطق المحافظة.

ولفت المتحدث إلى أنه طالب في وقت سابق، وخلال تجمع عشائري، ضم وجهاء من عشائر نينوى، بضرورة "مقاتلة داعش من جانب العشائر.

كتائب مسلحة
ومع  استمرار جرائم "داعش" أعلنت مجموعة مقاتلة تطلق على نفسها اسم: "كتائب   الحمزة" الانضمام إلى عشائر مدينة حديثة بمحافظة الأنبار والقوات  المشتركة  هناك لمحاربة "داعش"، وطالبوا الحكومة المركزية بدعمهم بالسلاح  والعتاد.

ويهدف التنظيم لدعم عشائر الجغايفة فيها والقوات المشتركة في صد عناصر التنظيم المتطرف الذين فشلوا في اقتحام مدينتهم.
ويسكن  المدينة عشائر مختلفة من ال جعفر والراويين والعانيين والبونمر  والبوغانم  والموالى والبومفرج والجواعنة والطرابلة والحديثيين والبوحيات  والبومحل  والغرير والكرابلة والبوصگر والمحامدة والبياتيين.

وتتميز "كتائب  الحمزة" بخبرة قتالية ضد العناصر المتطرفة لما تملكه من  معلومات حول  مخططاتهم في شنّ الهجمات، حيث كانت تقاتل تنظيم "القاعدة" في  العام 2004،  ثم انخرطت بعدها في صفوف قوات الأمن حيث توجد في مدينة القائم  الحدودية  وتنتمي إلى عشيرة البو محل الدليمية. 

الكتائب أعادت تشكيل صفوفها  بعد انهيار الأمن وسيطرة المتطرفين على  مدينتهم قبل أشهر قليلة وانضمت إلى  القوات المشتركة في القتال ضد عناصر  "داعش" في عدد من المناطق الغربية.* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*داعش يرد على العالم الغاضب من حرقه للطيار الأردنى بإفتتاح سوق “غنائم النصارى”*






*جانب من السوق*

*افتتح  تنظيم “داعش” الارهابي سوقا خاصا في الموصل لبيع السلع التي نهبت من منازل  المسيحيين في المدينة كما ضم ايضا بضائع مسروقة من الكنائس المنهوبة هناك.*​*وقال  موقع “كريستيان توداي” البريطاني إن “تنظيم داعش في الموصل فتح سوقا خاصا  لبيع السلع التي نهبت من منازل المسيحيين في المدينة”، موضحا أن “السوق ضم  ايضا بضائع مسروقة من الكنائس المنهوبة هناك”.​**وأضاف  الموقع البريطاني أن “تنظيم داعش سمى هذا السوق باسم سوق غنائم النصارى  وضم سلعا مثل التلفزيونات والثلاجات والمجمدات وأنظمة التبريد والأجهزة  الكهربائية المسروقة من منازل المسيحيين”، مشيرا الى أن “السوق لاقى رواجا  بين السكان المحليين لأن البضائع كانت رخيصة ومن نوعيات جيدة”.​**وكان تنظيم “داعش” أحرق عند دخوله الموصل، في حزيران الماضي، الكنائس واستولى على منازل المسيحيين المهجرين وصادر ممتلكاتهم.​**ونزحت  الأسر المسيحية من مدينة الموصل بحركة نزوح جماعي غير مسبوقة في تاريخ  العراق من مناطقها الأصلية، عقب انتهاء مهلة 24 ساعة حددها تنظيم “داعش”  لهم وخيرهم بين دخول الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو القتل.​**جاء ذلك ردا من داعش على ردود الأفعال الغاضة تجاه حرق الطيار الأردنى​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 فبراير 2015)

*داعش  يهدد بحرق 17 جنديا عراقيا





                     نقلا عن الوطن

  نشرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية، مقطع فيديو يظهر فيها اعتقال 17 من جنود كردستان العراق على يد تنظيم "داعش".

  الفيديو، يوضح فرحة ونصر "داعش" بعد خطفهم لـ17 جنديًا واحتجازهم في   أقفاص حديدية تقلها سيارات نقل تجوب شوارع مدينة كركوك في شمال غرب العراق،   ويحيط السيارات أثناء سيرها، أنصار داعش وهم يهللون ويحتفلون، في فيديو   مدته تزيد عن 4 دقائق.

وأفادت الصحيفة عن مسلحي التنظيم، "17 جنديًا يواجهون نفس مصير الطيار الأردني، أي سيموتون حرقًا في الأقفاص".
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2015)

*داعش تذبح 21 قبطيا مصريا في ليبيا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2015)

في جريمة انسانيه آخري من جرائم التنظيم الارهابي داعش الذي قام بنشر اليوم فيديو يظهر فيه ذبح المصريين الـ21 المختطفين فى ليبيا منذ شهور ، حيث قام داعش بذبح 21 قبطيا كانوا قد تم اختطافهم في مدينة سرت منذ 45 يوم وفشلت المفاوضات في اطلاق سراحهم حتي اعلن التنظيم الارهابي داعش بذبحهم اليوم في مشهد يضاف الي سجلهم الدموي وسط صمت العالم علي جرائمهم

وعقب نشر داعش لفيديو ذبح 21 من اقباط مصر توالت ردود الافعال الغاضبة والمطالبة بالثأر لدماء المصريين خاصة انها ليست المرة الاول لتظيم داعش في القيام بعمليات ارهابية واجرامية حيث سبقها عدة عمليات ارهابية داخل مصر خاصة في شمال سيناء ، والآن هذه الجريمة النكراء باختطاف 21 من أقباط مصر من مدينة سمالوط بصعيد مصر كانوا قد ذهبوا الي ليبيا في مدينة سرت الليبية للبحث عن العمل والرزق ، وتم اختطافهم منذ 45 يومًا، ليظهر داعش فيديو وهم علي بحر ليبيا بملابس الاعدام البرتقالية ، واليوم قاموا باصدار فيديو آخر وهم يقطعون رؤوس 21 قبطيا مصريا.

وفي تصريحات لرئيس الجمهورية الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، قال مساء اليوم تعليقا علي استشهاد 21 مصريا في ليبيا معزيا اسرههم والمصريين ، حيث قال السيسي إن مصر تحتفظ لنفسها بحق الرد علي ذبح داعش لـ 21 مصريا في ليبيا.

حيث دعي السيسي مجلس الدفاع الوطني للانعقاد الدائم لمواجه تهديدات داعش و بحث كيفية الرد علي ذبح داعش لل 21 مصريبا في مدينة سيرت الليبية ، كما طالب السيسي دول العالم بتحمل المسئولية والمشاركة في الحرب علي الارهاب خاصة في ليبيا ، واكمل السيسي في خطاب قصير وجه الي الأمة المصرية و في خطابه للأمة منذ قليل ، مصر تدافع عن الإنسانية بأكملها من الخطر الداهم، ونحن ودول العالم نواجه حرب شرسة مع تنظيمات إرهابية تتشارك فى نفس الأهداف ،  وطالب الرئيس السيسى، الشعب المصرى بالاصطفاف، مؤكدا أن الإرهاب يجتاح العالم من خلال نشر سمومه، قائلا “”. وانتهى اجتماع مجلس الدفاع الوطنى، منذ قليل، برئاسة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، بعد قتل تنظيم داعش الإرهابى لـ21 قبطياً مصرياً بليبيا.

كما طالب السيسي الحكومة باستمرار الاجراءات الخاصة بمنع سفر المصريين لليبيا حفاظا على سلامتهم، وكلف وزير الخارجية بالسفر إلى الأمم المتحدة لحضور مؤتمر مكافحة الارهاب الدولي ، كما نعى الرئيس السيسى شهداء مصر الذين سقطوا ضحية الإرهاب الغاشم فى ليبيا، وتقدم بخالص العزاء للشعب المصرى فى مصابه الأليم، وقرر الرئيس إعلان حالة الحداد لمدة سبعة أيام.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


>


 
*لأنه كما إبتدأت المسيحية بالشهداء *

*سوف تنتهي بعصر الشهداء ... قبل رفع الكنيسة من على الأرض *

*وإبتداء الدينونة على الساكنين على الأرض *

*.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 فبراير 2015)

*القوات العراقية تقتل 15  داعشيًا .. والتنظيم يرد





                     نقلا عن الدستور
  قتلت القوات العراقية مدعومة بمقاتلي العشائر السنية وقوات "الحشد   الشعبي" الشيعية 15 إرهابيا من تنظيم "داعش"خلال عمليات عسكرية نفذتها في   الأنبار غربي العراق، بينما أعدم مسلحو التنظيم 11 عراقيا بمدينة الفلوجة   حرقا بدعوي اتهامهم بالتجسس لصالح القوات الأمنية العراقية.

وقالت مصادر أمنية ومحلية بالأنبار، إن التنظيم الإرهابي أحرق أحد عشر   عراقيا من سكان مدينة الفلوجة أمام جامع "المعاضيدي" الواقع بحي الجولان في   المدينة، مشيرة إلى أن عصابات داعش ترهب المواطنين من خلال عمليات القتل   والذبح والحرق بسبب الانتصارات التي تحققها القوات العراقية.

وقال مدير مركز شرطة الفرسان العقيد حميد الشندوخ لــ "IMN" إن القوات   الأمنية صدت هجوما لعصابات داعش الارهابية خلف المجمع الحكومي وسط الرمادي.

وذكرت المصادر أن القوت المشتركة من العشائر والحشد الشعبي قتلت 11 ارهابيا   من داعش في أطرف ناحية عامرية الفلوجة ، كما قتلت شرطة الأنبار الثلاثاء 4   من مسلحي التنظيم خلال عملية لصد هجوم داعش خلف المجمع الحكومي بمنطقة   التأميم وسط الرمادي بالأنبار.

وأضافت إن القوات الأمنية المشتركة تمكنت خلال عملية تعرضية شنتها في قرى   زوبع شرقي الفلوجة من قتل مجموعة من عناصر داعش، مشيرا إلى أن المجموعات   الإرهابية قامت بإطلاق عدد من قذائف الهاون على أحد المجمعات السكنية في   الناحية، مما أدى إلى استشهاد مجموعة من الأطفال والنساء.

وأكدت أن أنه تمت إعادة انتشار للقطاعات الأمنية التابعة لقيادة عمليات   الأنبار وقيادة الشرطة على أطراف مدينة الرمادي ، وأن الوضع في المحافظة   مسيطر عليه من قبل القوات العراقية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 فبراير 2015)

*داعش  يرمي جثث 27 عراقيا في نهر الفرات





                     نقلا عن الوطن

  اختار تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي للمرة الثانية، أن يخلط الماء بدماء ضحاياه   في 27 عراقيًا ورمى جثثهم بنهر الفرات، بعدما ذبح 21 مصريًا قبطيًا على   شاطئ البحر، وتلاطمت أمواجه بدماء الضحايا وصار مكسوًا بالحمرة.

  وبث تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي شريطًا مصورًا، أمس الأول، لعملية ذبح   المصريين الأقباط المختطفين، وأظهرت إحدى الصور تلطخ مياه البحر بلون الدم.

  وقال مسؤول عراقي، أمس حسب قناة "روسيا اليوم"، إن تنظيم "داعش" أعدم 27 شرطيًا عراقيًا ذبحًا، وألقى بجثثهم في نهر الفرات.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 فبراير 2015)

*"داعش" تعلن إقامة ولاية جديدة تحت اسم "ولاية الجزيرة"

​




أصدر تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى، بيانا له اليوم الاربعاء، اعلن فيه إقامة ما سماه ولاية جديدة تحت اسم "ولاية الجزيرة" في العراق.

وحسب ما أعلنه المكتب الإعلامي، فإن "ولاية الجزيرة" تضم مناطق "سنجار، وتل  عبطة، والمحلبية، وتلعفر، وزمار، والبعاج، وغيرها"، لتنضم لعدد من المناطق  التي يسيطر عليها التنظيم في العراق مثل "ولاية نينوى"، و"ولاية الفلوجة"،  و"ولاية شمالي بغداد"، وغيرها.













نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية 
*


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 فبراير 2015)

اضحك مع المسلمين :

من هو ابو بكر البغدادي حسب المخبارات الروسية.
جهاز الإستخبارات الروسيه يكشف الهويّة الحقيقيّة والكاملة لأمير داعش الملقّب بأبوبكر البغدادي.
الإسم الحقيقي : شمعون إيلوت
الخطّة : عميل إستخباراتي بجهاز الإستخبارات الصهيوني موساد
الإسم المزيّف الحالي : إبراهيم بن عواد بن إبراهيم البدري الرضوي الحسيني
الخطّة : إختراق التحصينات العسكريّة والأمنيّة للدول اللّتي تشكل تهديد لأمن إسرائيل و تدميرها لإجتياحها لاحقا بغية التوسّع و تأسيس إسرائيل الكبرى.

فقد توضحت الهوية الحقيقية ﻷبو بكر البغدادي 
إسمه الحقيقي شمعون ايلوت وهو يهودي المولد حيث كان يعيش لعدة سنوات ويستخدم هوية مزورة وتدرب على أيدي الموساد الاسرائيلي واليوم يتم تعريفه للعالم بأنه أحد المدافعين عن المسلمين السنة حتى يزرع بذور النفاق والعداوة بين المسلمين سنة وشيعة. 

الرجاء من الجميع نشر هذا الخبر 
تبا لك يا إسرائيل  أفيقوا من غفلتكم يا أمة محمد

ههههههههه اضحكتنا يا مسلم حتى بانت نواجذنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 فبراير 2015)

*بيت المقدس يتبرأ من تنظيم داعش وبيعة أبوبكر البغدادي





نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
رفض تنظيم "أنصار بيت المقدس" ما نسبته تقارير وسائل الإعلام بتعهده بالولاء للتنظيم الإرهابي المعروف إعلاميًا بـ"داعش".
وبحسب البيان الذي نشره موقع "برس تي في"، فإن أنصار بيت المقدس غردوا على  حسابهم على موقعالتواصلالاجتماعى "تويتر" اليوم السبت، مؤكدين أن بيان نشر  في وسائل الإعلام حول الولاء المزعوم لـ" داعش" لا يتبعهم وأنهم منه براء.
ويأتي هذا الإنكار في الوقت الذي ذكرت فيه بعض وسائل الإعلام في نوفمبر من  العام الماضي، أن أنصار بيت المقدس المتواجدون داخل شمال شبه جزيرة سيناء،  حلفوا بالولاء لـ"داعش" بقيادة أبوبكر البغدادي.
وكانت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس قد أعلنت في الأشهر الأخيرة عن تبنيها  الهجمات ضد قوات الشرطةالمصريةوالجيش، ومسئوليتها عن سلسلة من الهجمات على  منشآت عسكرية في العاصمة القاهرة ومحافظة سيناء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 فبراير 2015)

*مجزرة جديدة لـ داعش





نقلا عن الدستور
يواصل تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، ارتكاب مجازر جديدة  على الأراضي العراقية، حيث قام التنظيم بإعدام 30 مدنيا اليوم رميًا  بالرصاص ثم أحرق جثثهم في منطقة البغدادي غربي مدينة الأنبار.
وأكد الشيخ نعيم القعود، أحد شيوخ عشائر البونمر السنية في العراق، خلال  تصريحات صحفية، أن تنظيم "داعش" اختطف 30 مدنيا قبل أيام من منطقة المجمع  السكني في ناحية البغدادي غربي المحافظة ثم قام بتنفيذ حكم الإعدما عليهم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 فبراير 2015)

*  				 				  						اغتصاب جماعي لإيزيديات على يد داعش  				 		



*
* 



نقلا عن الوفد​*​*  	أعلنت وزارة حقوق الانسان العراقية، اليوم الأحد، أنها رصدت ما وصفته   بـ"انتهاكات وعمليات اغتصاب جماعي" بحق النساء في مدينة القائم الحدودية   غربي محافظة الأنبار غالبيتهن من الإيزيديات.
    	وقالت الوزارة في بيان: إن "منازل عديدة تقع على أطراف القائم، التي  هجرها  سكانها بعد سيطرة عصابات داعش على القضاء، تتواجد فيها أعداد كبيرة  من  النساء المختطفات وأطفالهن أغلبهن من الديانة الإيزيدية، وتمارس بحقهن   عمليات اغتصاب جماعي على الرغم من صرخات الرفض والعويل والصراخ ومن ضمن  تلك  المواقع مقر كلية التربية".
	ونوهت الوزارة إلى أن "العصابات الإرهابية تفرض على أهالي القضاء أحكاماً،   تدعي أنها شرعية تتمثل بمجرد التكبير على رأس أو كتف الفتاة ليتم بعدها   تزويجها ضمن مبدأ جهاد النكاح ورفض المرأة يعني قتلها".
	وأفادت بأن "العصابات الإرهابية شكلت شرطة نسائية من النساء المواليات   للفكر والمنهج التكفيري لتلك العصابات، تترأسها زوجة أحد الإرهابيين، وتضم   في صفوفها نساءً من جنسيات عربية وأجنبية".
	وبينت الوزارة في بيانها أن "مهنة اولئك الإرهابيات مراقبة، وتقييد النساء   في حرياتهن الشخصية، فضلاً عن إرغامهن على مزاولة أعمال معينة، حيث أن  تلك  الشرطيات يستخدمن أساليباً وعقوبات قاسية بحق المخالفات".
	ويواجه عناصر "داعش" اتهامات واسعة بارتكاب انتهاكات واسعة لحقوق الإنسان   في مناطق سيطرتهم، شملت أعمال قتل جماعي لخصومهم وذبح وخطف واغتصاب نساء   واستعبادهم.
	وتعرض أبناء الأقلية الإيزيدية لعملية "إبادة"، بحسب الأمم المتحدة، على   يد عناصر التنظيم الذي سيطر على مناطق وجودهم بشمال العراق، شملت قتل   المئات واتخاذ نسائها "سبايا".
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2015)

*بالأدلة.. نكشف العملية البرية للقوات الخاصة المصرية ضد داعش باسم"الصقر"
*​*



إلى  كل المشككين من رواد العالم الافتراضى الوهمى، «الفيس بوك وتويتر»، فى  حقيقة العملية البرية التى نفذتها الصاعقة المصرية 999، ضد معسكر «أبو كريم  الوهدان» التابع لتنظيم داعش، فى درنة، شرق ليبيا، الأربعاء الماضى، نؤكد  لهم حقيقة العملية العسكرية، مثل حقيقة الشمس فى كبد السماء، يراها كل  المبصرين، ويشعر بها كل الذين فقدوا نعمة البصر. 

ونؤكد أن العملية حملت اسم «الصقر»، ونفذها 30 من عناصر الصاعقة 999،  المعنية بمكافحة الإرهاب الدولى، واستخدمت فيها طائرتين «شينوك»، وهى  طائرات مروحية، من النوع «بوينج سى إتش 47»، ومن أسرع المروحيات التى دخلت  الخدمة العسكرية منذ ظهورها عام 1962، وسعتها صغيرة لا تزيد على 45 فردا.

أيضا العدد الحقيقى الذى أسرته قوات الصاعقة من أعضاء التنظيم، 43 شخصا، من  جنسيات مختلفة، منها تشاد، ومالى، ومصريين، وعنصر قطرى، واعتبرته الأجهزة  الأمنية صيدا معلوماتيا ثمينا سيحل كثيرا من الألغاز حول التنظيم الكارثى  الذى ينفذ خطة تفتيت وإسقاط الدول المركزية فى المنطقة، موضوعة بعناية  فائقة، من مثلث الشر قطر وتركيا وإسرائيل، وبدعم سياسى وعسكرى أمريكى.

هذه العملية التى تحدثت عنها كل وسائل الإعلام المهمة والمحترمة، سواء  عربية، أو دولية، مثال فخر لكل مصرى وطنى وصفحة ناصعة البياض يسطرها الجيش  المصرى فى سجلات تاريخه الطويل والعريق والمشرف، ورد قوى وعنيف للخونة من  جماعات الإرهاب والتطرف من أمثال الإخوان وداعش وبيت المقدس، ونشطاء العار،  وعبيد اليورو والدولار.

ويتساءل المشككون والخونة: إذا كان الجيش المصرى نفذ عملية برية قوية  وناجحة فى عقر دار التنظيم المرعب داعش وقتلت منه أكثر من 150، عضوا، وأسرت  43 عنصرا، فلماذا لم يعلن عنها رسميا؟
والإجابة، أن الإعلان فى كثير من العمليات العسكرية على الأرض يحتاج غطاء  سياسيا وتوقيتا دقيقا، يتحكم فى مساره الحراك الدولى والإقليمى، وهناك فارق  شاسع بين أن يتحدث الجميع عن تنفيذ العملية، وأن يعلن الجيش بنفسه عنها،  فالأولى يتحدث من يتحدث، فلا حساب ولا رقيب، أما الثانية، فإن الجيش سيكون  مسؤولا مسؤولية كاملة عن كل حرف ينطق به، ولا يستطيع التنصل من اعترافه، فى  حالة ما إذا كانت الرياح والأعاصير السياسة عاتية.

إذًا، وقولا واحدا، الجيش المصرى نفذ عملية ناجحة بنسبة 100%، وقناة  الميادين اللبنانية، ذات الأذرع الأمنية الإيرانية، واستخبارات حزب الله،  قريبة الصلة من الأوضاع داخل ليبيا، وصفت هذه العملية بـ«المعقدة والحاسمة  والناجحة»، وهو ما يدعو للفخر والزهو بأسود الصاعقة المصرية، الذين يتفوقون  عن جدارة واستحقاق، على صفوة الجيش الأمريكى «المارينز».
نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2015)

*
مقتل 130 عنصرا من "داعش" بغارات جوية






أعلنت مصادر عراقية، الأربعاء، مقتل ما لا يقل عن 130 عنصرا من تنظيم داعش في غارات على الموصل، وبالقرب من العاصمة بغداد.


فقد أعلنت قيادة عمليات بغداد عن مقتل وإصابة 68 عنصراً من داعش وتفكيك عدد من العبوات الناسفة في مناطق متفرقة من بغداد.


وذكر بيان لقيادة العمليات أن الطيران الحربي نفذ  ضربات تعرضية استهدفت أهدافا لتنظيم الدولة ضمن قاطع أبي غريب غربي  العاصمة، ما أسفر عن قتل 50 عنصراً وجرح 18 آخرين، وتدمير 9 أوكار للتنظيم.


وأضاف البيان أن قوة من اللواء 23 فككت عبوتين ناسفتين  في منطقة الختيمية، جنوبي بغداد، فيما تمكنت قوة من اللواء 25، من ضبط  وتفكيك 10 عبوات ناسفة، في منطقة البوعوسج، غربي العاصمة.


غارات على الموصل


كما قتل 80 من مسلحي تنظيم الدولة بقصف نفذته طائرات حربية تابعة للتحالف الدولي على معاقل التنظيم، وسط مدينة الموصل.


ونقل موقع الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني عن مصدر محلي من  الموصل، الأربعاء، قوله إن طائرات التحالف الدولي قصفت مخزن أسلحة تابع  للتنظيم في صناعة وادي عكاب، ومعسكر تدريب بمنطقة الغابات السياحية وسط  المدينة، ما أدى إلى "مقتل أكثر من 80 عنصراً من داعش وحرق  3 دبابات  وعجلات مصفحة".


وأوضح المصدر: أن التنظيم اتخذ في وقت سابق من منطقة الغابات معسكرا  له للتخفي بين الأشجار ونصب مضادات أرضيّة ضد الطائرات.


واستولى مقاتلو تنظيم الدولة على الموصل في يونيو  الماضي، حين اجتاحوا شمال العراق وتقدموا نحو بغداد دون أن يلقوا مقاومة  تذكر من الجيش، وأعلنوا قيام "خلافة" في الأراضي التي سيطروا عليها على  جانبي الحدود بين العراق وسوريا.


وتشن الولايات المتحدة وحلفاؤها ضربات جوية منذ شهور  على أهداف لداعش وتدرب واشنطن الجيش العراقي وتزوده بالعتاد لاستعادة  الأراضي التي سيطر عليها التنظيم المتطرف.


وكان مسؤول بالقيادة المركزية الأميركية قال قبل أيام  إنه يجري إعداد قوة من الجنود العراقيين والأكراد يتراوح قوامها بين 20 و25  ألف فرد لاستعادة المدينة في أبريل أو مايو على الأرجح، وهو موعد أثار  لاحقا انتقادات عراقية بدعوى خطأ الكشف عنه.

نقلا عن بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2015)

*فرار آلاف المسيحيين إثر اختطاف "داعش" للعشرات بسوريا






نزح نحو خمسة آلاف مسيحي آشوري من مناطق سكنهم في شمال شرق سوريا بعدما  اختطف تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" العشرات من أبناء هذه العائلات إثر هجوم  استهدف قراهم في عملية غير مسبوقة وصفتها واشنطن ب"الوحشية".
ويحتجز تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" (المعروف إعلاميا  ب؟"داعش") منذ أول أمس الاثنين حوالي 270 مسيحيا من قرى مختلفة شمال سوريا  إثر هجوم شنه على عدة قرى في سوريا وهو ما أكده لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية،  رئيس مجلس الأشوريين في سوريا جورج ميرزا. وتمكن التنظيم من اختطاف هؤلاء  عقب معارك عنيفة خاضها مع مقاتلي وحدات حماية الشعب الكردية مع هجومه على  قريتي تل شاميرام وتل هرمز الواقعتين في محيط بلدة تل تمر.
وقال أسامة ادوارد مدير "شبكة حقوق الإنسان الآشورية" ومركزها السويد  لوكالة فرانس برس اليوم الأربعاء إن "نحو 800 عائلة غادرت الحسكة منذ  الاثنين، فيما غادرت أيضا نحو 150 عائلة القامشلي، في عملية نزوح تشمل نحو  خمسة آلاف شخص". ويبلغ عدد الآشوريين الإجمالي في سوريا نحو ثلاثين ألفا من  بين 1,2 مليون مسيحي، وينحدر بمعظمهم من القرى المحيطة بنهر خابور في  الحسكة.
تركيا في قفص الاتهام
وفي ذات الصعيد، اتهم مطران السريان الكاثوليك المونسنيور جاك بهنان هندو  عبر إذاعة الفاتيكان، تركيا بمنع المسيحيين في منطقة الحسكة من الهرب عبر  حدودها، مع أنها تسمح في المقابل للجهاديين بعبورها، حسب قوله.
وقال مطران السريان الكاثوليك "كل يوم تهاجر عائلات عبر دمشق" بالطائرة  بسبب "الحصار الذي يطوقنا جميعنا"، مشيرا إلى فعالية إستراتيجية "الرعب"  التي تتضمنها دعاية تنظيم "داعش" وتنقلها التلفزيونات.
وتابع "في الشمال تسمح تركيا بمرور الشاحنات وقوات داعش والنفط المسروق من  سوريا والقمح والقطن، كل ذلك يمكن عبر الحدود لكن لا يمكن لأي شخص (مسيحي)  من العبور".


نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مارس 2015)

*والد جلاد "داعش" يتبرأ منه: "ابني إرهابي كلب"

نقلا عن فيتو





                        ذكرت صحيفة ديلي ميل البريطانية، إن والد محمد  إموازي الذي يلقب  بالجهادي جون ويعرف باسم جلاد داعش تبرأ من نجله، واصفا  أياه بالكلب  والإرهابي.


وأشارت الصحيفة إلى إن والد محمد إموازي انهار أمس  بالبكاء في مكالمة  هاتفية لزميل له يدعى أبو مشعل، واعترف أنه يخجل من ابنه  لكونه جلاد داعش،  سيء السمعة ودعا على ابنه أن يكون مصيره جحيمًا.

وقال  ابن عم محمد إموازي: إنهم يكرهونه ونأمل أن يقتل قريبا وسيكون خبرا  سارا  لجميع أفراد عائلتنا، بينما والدة محمد إموازي صدمت عندما علمت أن  بأنها  الجهادي جون الذي نشر له فيديوهات مروعة.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن والد محمد اسمه جاسم من البدون وهي جماعة عديمة الجنسية  في الكويت، وكان يعمل ضابطا في الشرطة الكويتية حتى جاء غزو صدام حسين وسئل  على ولائه لأن عائلته من الأصل من العراق، واتهم بالتعاون مع الجيش  العراقي أثناء الغزو، ثم سافر للعيش في لندن هو وعائلته في عام 1993 وفي  عام 2002 عاد إلى الكويت.

ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن محمد إموازي تزوج في سوريا بعد ما أصبح جلاد داعش والمخابرات البريطانية ليست على علم من تكون عروسه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 مارس 2015)

*أبو بكر البغدادي مستعد للمجيء لمصر والمصريين نحن في انتظارك





نقلا عن الأهرام الكندي: أنهم لا يستحون ولا يخجلون ولا  يشعرون كيف ينظر لهم العالم، علي انهم جماعة من القتلة والإرهابيين بدون  أدني أخلاق أو قيم، جماعة من الجهلاء مازالوا يعيشون في عصور الظلام، أنهم  لا يدركون أنهم شوهوا صورة الإسلام والمسلمين ببراعة عجز عنها أكبر أعداء  الإسلام، انهم هؤلاء السفلة الذين يسمون أنفسهم “داعش”.
بعد هدمهم للأثار الأشورية و “تجريف” مدينة نمرود الآشورية الأثرية في شمال  البلاد، الخميس، وذلك بعد نحو أسبوع من نشره شريطًا مصورًا يظهر تدمير  آثار في مدينة الموصل، تلك المدينة التي كانت مركز مهم للدولة الآشورية منذ  حكم الملك الأشوري شلمنصر الأول (1373 ـ 1244ق.م) ثم أهملت لحين تولي عرش  الإمبراطورية الأشورية من قبل آشور ناصر بال الثاني (883 ـ 859ق.م).
قال أبو بكر الغدادي بحسب تصريحات نشرها له موقع “إسلام ويب” أنه مستعد  للمجي لمصر وهدم أبو الهول والأهرامات والمعابد المصرية المنتشرة في صعيد  مصر، لأن وجود هذه التماثيل كفر ويتعارض مع العقيدة الإسلامية!!!!.
المصريون علي شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي سخروا من تصريحات البغدادي وقالوا له  نحن في انتظارك، أن كنت رجلا نفذ كلامك وأحضر إلي مصر وسوف تري بعينيك  ماذا سيحدث لك، هذه كانت أحد التعليقات التي استطعنا نشرها أما معظم  تعليقات المصريين فكانت سب وقذف بكل الألفاظ لداعش والبغدادي.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مارس 2015)

*مقتل أحد قادة داعش





                     نقلا عن بى بى سى

قالت المصادر إن القائد يدعى "أبو عمار الجزراوي"، وانه كان أحد "ولاة"  التنظيم قال الاعلام السوري الرسمي وناشطو المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان   المعارضون يوم السبت إن أحد قادة تنظيم "الدولة الاسلامية" قتل في غارة   جوية نفذها الطيران الحربي السوري وسط البلاد.


  وقالت المصادر إن القائد يدعى "أبو عمار الجزراوي"، وانه كان أحد "ولاة" التنظيم.
  وأضافت أنه قتل في غارة نفذها الطيران الحربي السوري على بلدة حمادي عمر التي تبعد بمسافة 50 كيلومترا جنوب غرب حماة.


  وقال الاعلام السوري الرسمي إن الغارة أسفرت أيضاً عن تدمير رتل من الآليات العسكرية.
  من جانبه، قال رامي عبدالرحمن مدير المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان إنه لم   يتضح ما اذا كانت الغارة التي أودت بحياة الجزراوي قد وقعت يوم الجمعة أو   يوم السبت.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مارس 2015)

نقلا عن الوطن
جاءت مبايعة جماعة "أهل السنة للدعوة والجهاد في  نيجيريا"، المعروفة باسم "بوكو حرام"، لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي مساء السبت،  ليصبح عدد الجماعات المؤيدة للتنظيم الأم في سوريا والعراق لـ37 جماعة من  20 دولة، إلى جانب مقاتلي التنظيم، الذين تركوا بلدانهم ليشاركوا في  العمليات القتالية، وتشير الإحصائيات أن هؤلاء المقاتلين يتوزعون على 83  دولة، من بينهم الدول التي بايعت منها جماعات تنظيم "داعش".

ولم تكن مبايعة "بوكو حرام" لـ"داعش" مفاجأة، إلا أن  توقيتها يؤكد أن التنظيم النيجيري يعاني من أزمة حقيقية، وفي حاجة لمزيد  من الإمدادات في ظل الحصار الذي يعانيه، نتيجة للعمليات العسكرية التي يقوم  بها الجيش النيجيري، والتحالف الإقليمي المكون من تشاد والكاميرون والنيجر  وبنين، بالإضافة إلى نيجيريا، تجاه التنظيم، بعد قيام الجماعة بعملية  اختطاف للمدنيين في باغا على الحدود مع تشاد يناير الماضي.

مبايعة "بوكو حرام" لـ"داعش" دفعة دعائية لتنظيم البغداديإعلان  "بوكو حرام" البيعة لـ"داعش" يعطي تنظيم البغدادي دفعة دعائية، أما "بوكو  حرام" فستجد من خلال الانضمام لـ"داعش" والعمل تحت مظلته حماية وعلاقات مع  جماعات دول الساحل والصحراء، تستطيع من خلالها بناء علاقات جيدة مع  الجماعات الجهادية الأخرى، التي ستساعدها على توفير التموين والسلاح والمال  والمعلومات الأمنية.

وعلى الرغم من أن البيعة حتى الآن من طرف واحد، وتعد  بمثابة صرخة من طرف المقاتلين النيجيريين لأجل الدعم، بعدما خسروا سلسلة  من القرى والبلدات بينها بلدة باجا، التي كانت واقعة تحت سيطرة التنظيم،  بالإضافة إلى خسارتها بلدتي جامبارو ومنجونو، إلاّ أنها تعني مزيداً من  الشو الإعلامي والحرب النفسية من قبل التنظيمين، على التحالف الدولي الذي  تقوده أمريكا، وموقف أمريكا من الجيش النيجيري لانتهاكه حقوق الإنسان،  والتحالف الإفريقي الذي تقوده نيجيريا للقضاء على جماعة "أبوبكر شيكاو".

وكان التحالف الإقليمي شن هجوما بريا وجويا على  مواقع "بوكو حرام" في المناطق الشمالية الغربية في نيجيريا، وجاء هذا  الهجوم بعد قرار الاتحاد الإفريقي يوم الجمعة الماضي، إرسال 10 آلاف جندي  إلى العاصمة التشادية نجامينا، للإنهاء على "بوكو حرام".

ومن ضمن الضغوط التي تشكلها "بوكو حرام" على النظام  النيجيري بعد مبايعة البغدادي، قرار الرئيس النيجيري جودلاك جوناثان بتأجيل  الانتخابات العامة لـ28 مارس الجاري، وأصبح هذا الموعد بمثابة الموعد  النهائي لهزيمة "بوكو حرام"، فمصداقية جوناثان وفرصه الانتخابية بالفوز  بولاية جديدة تعتمد على قدرته على التخلص من الجماعة أو إضعافها على الأقل.
​التسجيلات المرئية الأخيرة لـ"بوكو حرام" تؤكد تعاونها مع "داعش"وعلى  الرغم من كل ذلك، وكل الضغوط التي يعاني منها التنظيم في نيجيريا،  والتنظيم الأم ومعاركه المتزايدة في سوريا والعراق، وغارات التحالف الدولي  على معاقل التنظيم، إلا أنه بهذه البيعة ربما يقدم التنظيم الأم الدعم  المحدود لـ"بوكو حرام" عن طريق ليبيا، لكثرة معاركه، لكن التسجيلات المرئية  الأخيرة لـ"بوكو حرام" تحت عنوان "حصد الجواسيس"، وتشابهها مع فيديوهات  "داعش" وتقنيتها العالية، تؤكد التعاون بين الطرفين.

وتعد "بوكو حرام" الجماعة الأقرب لـ"داعش" من حيث  الوحشية، ويتشابه التنظيمان على صعيد وحشية الأعمال المتطرفة، ففي الوقت  الذي أعدمت فيه "داعش" المئات من الأقلية الإيزيدية في الموصل وخطفت آخرين،  لم تتورع "بوكو حرام" عن إحراق قرى مسيحية بأكملها، واختطاف أكثر من 200  فتاة ومعاملتهن كسبايا، كما يبقى أسلوب الذبح عنصرا مشتركا بين الحركتين،  ففي الوقت الذي قامت فيه عناصر "داعش" بذبح العشرات في العراق وسوريا، قام  مسلحو "بوكو حرام" في 5 يونيو الماضي بذبح 200 مدني على الأقل من سكان  منطقة غوزا بولاية بورنو شمال شرق البلاد.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مارس 2015)

*“منشق” يكشف سبب هدوء الرهائن في فيديوهات “داعش”*


*




**“منشق” يكشف سبب هدوء الرهائن في فيديوهات “داعش”*



* كشف  منشق عن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، عن التأثير الذي استطاع السفاح جون تركه على  نفوس المقاتلين، والطرق التي يتم اتباعها لنحر الرهائن الغربيّين. **واستطاع مراسل قناة “سكاي نيوز” في بريطانيا الوصول إلى المنشق عن التنظيم، الذي شهد عملية نحر الرهينة الياباني، كانجي غوتو.*
*ويلفت تقرير القناة إلى أن المنشق  “صالح”، الذي فضل إخفاء ملامحه الشخصية، كان يعمل مترجماً، والتقى بالفعل  بـ “سفاح داعش” محمد إموازي، الذي أصبح من أبرز وجوه التنظيم الإرهابي.*
*ويقول صالح في التقرير إن “إموازي كان  مدير عمليات قتل الرهائن الغربيين في الجناح الإعلامي للتنظيم، وشخصيته  القوية التي تظهر في عمليات القتل جعلت العديد من المقاتلين يحترمونه  ويهابونه”.*
*ومن داخل إحدى البنايات في تركيا، أفاد  صالح بأن وظيفته في التنظيم كان تتركز على طمأنة الرهائن الغربيين بأنهم  بأمان تام ولن يتعرضوا لأي أذى.*
*عملية قتل كانجي غوتو
ويشير  صالح إلى أنه كان متواجداً أثناء نحر الرهينة الياباني كانجي غوتو، “لكنني  كنت بعيداً قليلاً عن المكان”، يقول بلغة إنجليزية ضعيفة، بحسبب التقرير.  ويضيف “بعد أن قتله إموازي، جاء 3 أو 4 أشخاص وحملوا الجثة ووضعوها داخل  سيارة، وغادر جون في طريق مختلف”.*
*وعن عملية تصوير فيديو النحر، أفصح صالح  بأن هناك رجل تركي يحدد مكان وضع الكاميرات وزوايا التصوير، “ولكن جون كان  المدير – بيغ بوس -، كان دائماً يقول بسرعة بسرعة، يجب أن ننتهي، ولذلك  نحترمه، هو كان يطلق الأوامر والآخرين ينفذون”.*
*احترام إموازي
وكان  لصالح وجهة نظر فيما يخص الاحترام الذي يناله إموازي من مقاتلي التنظيم،  موضحاً أن الأمر يتعلق بإرادته وقدرته على قتل الرهائن الأجانب، إضافة إلى  استعماله السكين، “يمكن لأي أحد قتل مواطن سوري، أما الأجانب فهم من اختصاص  جون فقط”.*
*ويدعي صالح بأن الرهائن يتعرضون للعديد  من عمليات “الإعدام الوهمية”، وعندما تصبح ردود فعلهم بسيطة وشبه غائبة،  تتم عملية الإعدام الحقيقية، ولذلك يبدو الرهائن هادئين في فيديوهات النحر.*
*
*
*و
يقول “كنت أقول دائماً للرهائن، لا مشكلة،  هذا مجرد فيديو، لن نقوم بقتلكم، لا نريد سوى أن تتوقف حكوماتكم عن ضرب  سوريا، لا مشكلات معكم أنتم، أنتم مجرد زوار لنا، ليس هناك من خطر عليكم،  لا تقلقوا”، وهذا ما كان يساعد على طمأنة الرهائن للحصول على الهدوء المرجو  لدى تصوير الفيلم، بحسب صالح.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مارس 2015)

*رسميا.. «البغدادي» يختار «أبو نبيل» أميرا لـ «داعش» في ليبيا


نقلا عن فيتو




           أكدت مصادر ليبية، أن "أبو بكر البغدادي" زعيم تنظيم "داعش"،  كلف "وسام  عبد الزبيدي" وشهرته "أبو نبيل"، رسميا بإمارة التنظيم في  ليبيا.

وقالت المصادر: إن هذا التكليف يعد تأكيدا للأنباء الواردة بشأن مقتل  اليمني أبو البراء الأزدي، أمير داعش بليبيا، في الغارات الجوية التي قام  بها الطيران المصري على معاقل التنظيم الإرهابي.

"وسام"  يحمل اسم "أبو نبيل الأنباري" داخل التنظيم، وهو الذراع اليمنى  للبغدادي،  وهو الذي قاد هجوم التنظيم على مدينتي تكريت وبيجي، بعد سقوط  الموصل، وقد  عين بعدها من قبل البغدادي واليا على محافظة صلاح الدين  العراقية.

وفي 4 يوليو 2014، أعلن الجيش العراقي عن مقتل الرجل في "صلاح الدين"، إلا أن تنظيم "داعش" لم يؤكد الخبر كما أنه لم ينفيه.

ويبدو  أن البغدادي وجد أن الأنباري هو الرجل الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه في  بناء  الفرع الأهم للتنظيم بعد ســــوريا والعراق في ليبيا، وهو رفيقه في  سجن  بوكا، واسمه الكامل وسام عبد الزبيـــدي الملقب بـ "أبو نبيل  الأنباري" من  مدينة الفلوجة.

وكان الأنباري ضابط شرطة قبل أن ينشق وينضم لتنظيم "التوحيد والجهاد"  فــــي عهد "أبو مصعب الزرقاوي"، وليصـــبح أحد أشرس قيادات التنظيم التي  قاتلت أجهزة الأمن لدرجة أنه قتل زوج شقيقته لأنه كان شرطيًا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 مارس 2015)

*              موقع أمريكي: ضبط مستشارين عسكريين أمريكيين وإسرائيليين "يدربون داعش"*

                                       الأربعاء, 11 مارس, 2015, 03:22 م                                               Facebook     Twitter     Google+                





                                          ضبط مستشارين عسكريين أمريكيين وإسرائيليين يدربون د                                                                                 كتب ـ علاء المطيري:
 قال موقع "إنفو وورذ" الأمريكي إن خبراء  عسكريين أمريكيين وإسرائيليين تم ضبطهم في العراق أثناء قيامهم بتدريب  مسلحين تابعين لـ " داعش" على تكتيكات عسكرية، مشيرا إلى أن هذا الأمر لم  يتم تداوله في وسائل الإعلام على الرغم من أنه جرى في عطلة الأسبوع الماضي.
 ونقل الموقع عن وكالة أنباء "سامراء" العراقية  ووكالة أنباء "تسنيم" الإيرانية تأكيدهما على أن 4 مستشارين عسكريين تم  أثرهم في صحراء "تل عبطا" أثناء مشاركتهم في تدريبات عسكرية بالقرب من  مدينة الموصل شمال محافظة "نيناوى" لمسلحين تابعين لـ "داعش".
 ولفت الموقع إلى أن 3 من المستشارين العسكريين يحملون جنسية مزدوجة " أمريكية إسرائيلية" والرابع إيراني.
 وأوضح الموقع أن قاسم العراجي قائد منظمة فيلق  بدر في العراق أخبر البرلمان العراقي يوم الخميس الماضي أنه يمتلك أدلة على  أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تٌسلح الإسلاميين وفقا لتقرير نقلته قناة  "المسلة العراقية".
 وتابع الموقع أن ما يهم في هذا الأمر هو أن  الولايات المتحدة ترسل الأسلحة فقط لمن يتعاونون مع وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية  " البنتاجون"، مشيرا إلى قول مسؤول استخباراتي عراقي في ديسمبر الماضي بأن  الولايات المتحدة لها دور في تسليح "داعش".
 وتابع الموقع أن العديد من عملية اسقاط الأسلحة من الجو لـ "داعش" بواسطة الولايات المتحدة لم يتم تداولها في وسائل الإعلام.
 ولفت الموقع إلى تقرير نشره موقع "جلوبال  ريسيرش" البحثي الأمريكي في 23 أكتوبر 2014 حول ملايين الدولارات التي تصل  "داعش" في شكل دعم سري من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أن سقوط  بعض حاويات الأسلحة خطأ في يد "داعش" ليس شيئا هاما لكن الأهم هو أن أسلحة  وعتاد عسكري ومركبات مدرعة وصلت إلى مجموعات مسلحة هو في الأصل ممثلة لـ  "داعش" منذ 2007.
*وأوضح الموقع أن الولايات المتحدة كانت تقصد  بأفعالها صناعة "داعش" ببعض التصرفات الهادفة للسيطرة على الشرق الأوسط،  مشيرا إلى أن عنف "داعش" تم التنبأ به بوقت كبير قبل أن يتم إطلاق أول  رصاصات الصراع السوري وقبل أن يهمين هذا التنظيم على ساحة المعركة هناك.*


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

نقلا عن الوفد

أجرت صحيفة (إندبندنت) البريطانية مقابلة مع أحد المنشقين عن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش"، الذي أكد أن السبب وراء انشقاقه عن هذا التنظيم الإرهابي هو أنهم طلبوا منه اغتصاب يزيديات، والتخلص من مجموعة من الأشخاص دون سبب واضح.

وقال المنشق الذي يدعى "حمزة" إنه الدوافع الذي جذبته للانضمام إلى هذا التنظيم كانت "دينية"، حيث قاموا باستقطابه عن طريق التأثير الديني وتلبيه مشاعره الدينية.

وقالت الصحيفة إن "حمزة"، 33 عاماً، الذي استطاع الهروب من التنظيم منذ شهرين، شخص مثقف ومتدين، وقرر التخلي عن داعش بعد 6 أشهر من الانضمام إلى صفوفها لأنه رأى أن البقاء في الداخل سيكون أشبه بالانتحار.
فقال "حمزة": "على الرغم من أنني لا أحب الشيعة، إلا أنني لا أستطيع قتلهم... ورفضت أيضا قتل أشخاص من السنة لمجرد اتهامهم بالتعامل مع الحكومة الوثنية، ما دعا أحد قياديي التنظيم إلى الطلب منه بالتروي، طالباً من بعض المسلحين الأجانب القيام بعملية القتل.
وأكد "حمزة" أن التنظيم يعطي لكل مقاتل 400 ألف دينار عراقي، أي حوالي 340 دولاراً، إضافة إلى الطعام، البنزين، وتم تمكيننا منذ فترة قليلة باستخدام الإنترنت.

وأشار حمزة إلى أن الأساليب التي كان يتم استخدامها للتجنيد، واستدراج المقاتلين عن طريق الجنس الذي ينتظرهم، ففي الأسبوع الأول من ديسمبر، جلب مقاتلون من التنظيم قرابة 13 فتاة يزيدية، وحاول أحد القياديين إقناعنا بأن اغتصاب تلك الفتيات كان عملاً حلالاً، هدية من الله لإشباع رغباتنا دون أن نعقد القران عليهن لأنهن وثنيات".

وختم "حمزة"، اسما مستعارا، مقابلته بالتأكيد على أن التنظيم أبعد ما يكون عن الله، وأبعد ما يكون عن الإسلام فقال: "كان بعض المقاتلين مدمنين المخدرات، آخرين الجنس، أما بشأن الاغتصاب وكيفية تبادل النساء بين المقاتلين، فهذا الأمر غير إنساني تماماً...فالعدالة التي يطالبون بها ليست سوى حبر على ورق".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مارس 2015)

*الطيران المصري يدك داعش






نقلا عن الأهرام الكندي: قامت القوات الجوية بتنفيذ غارة جوية علي داعش  ليبيا، تم خلالها تدمير 14 عشر سيارة دفع رباعي تابعة للتظيم، كانت في  طريقها لعبور الحدود البرية بين مصر وليبيا.
وقال شهود عيان أنهم شاهدوا الطائرات المصرية تعبر الحدود الليبية وسمعوا  دوي الانفجارات، وعلي ما يبدو أن العملية كانت بالقرب من مدينة السلوم  المصرية.
علي جانب أخر أعلنت القوات المسلحة المصرية أنها دمرت 14 عربة دفع رباعي  حاولت عبور حدودنا الغربية كانت تستخدم للتهريب، ولكن بيان القوات المسلحة  لم يذكر نوعية المواد المهربة.
وهذا ويعتبر هجوم القوات المسلحة وتنفيذ عمليات داخل الحدود الليبية هو  ثالث عملية معلن عنها، ولكن يوجد هناك عشرات العمليات التي لم يعلن عنها،  أشهرها عملية 24 اغسطس التي أنفرد بها “الأهرام الكندي” في ذلك الوقت وكتبت  عنها المواقع الأمريكية، وذكرت المواقع الأمريكية في حينها أن الإدارة  الأمريكية أعربت عن غضبها بسبب عدم استشارتها في تنفيذ الهجوم وذكرت  المواقع اليبية أن هجوم أغسطس تم بالتعاون بين مصر والإمارات.
وهذا هو أحد روابط المواقع التي ذكرت الخبر في حين
من ناحية أخري فأن التنسيق بين القوات المسلحة المصرية وبين الجيش الليبي  بقيادة الفريق “حفتر” يتم علي أعلي مستوي ويقوم الجيش الليبي بإمداد نظيره  المصري بكافة المعلومات التي يتحصل عليها والتي تخص التنظيم الإرهابي  “داعش”.*


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

عثر مسئولو حكومة "إقليم كردستان" على أربعة مقابر جماعية دفن فيها تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي ضحاياه من الأقلية الأيزيدية.

وأوضح موقع "ديلي بيست" الأمريكي، أن "داعش" دفن 12 رجلًا، وامرأة وطفلا في واحدة من أربع مقابر جماعية بالقرب من قرية "حردان".

ويتزامن ذلك مع إعلان مكتب الأمم المتحدة ارتكاب "داعش" جرائم إبادة جماعية ضد الطائفة الأيزيدية فيالعراق، فضلًا عن جرائم ضد الإنسانية في حق المدنيين بما فيهم الأطفال.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2015)

*"جارديان": داعش أعدم 30 مراهقا لمشاهدتهم مباراة كرة قدم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2015)

*«داعش» يشعل الحرب العالمية بـ«القنبلة الذكية»






نقلا عن فيتو
نشر موقع  WND الأمريكي، مقطع فيديو لأليس دياكون، مؤلف سلسلة كتب "حرية الفناء"،  الباحث بمجال بقاء البشرية منذ أكثر من عقدين، تنبأ فيه باقتراب حدوث الحرب  العالمية الثالثة، شارحا الوسائل التكنولوجية التي سيتم استخدامها في هذه  الحرب وأطراف النزاع فيها.

وأوضح أن الحرب العالمية الثالثة المرتقبة لن تشهد قتالا عسكريا بين الدول  كالحربين الأولى والثانية، كما أنها لن تكون بين الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية وروسيا كما يظن البعض، لأن الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين أذكى من  أن يضحي بالكثير من الخسائر في سبيل ذلك.

وأضاف الموقع عبر مقطع فيديو تحليلي، أن الجماعات المتعصبة المدربة جيدا  ستتولى إشعال الشرارة الأولى لهذه الحرب، مؤكدا أن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بدأ  في وضع قدميه فعليا بالأراضي الأمريكية، وأن مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي FBI  تمكن من التأكد من وجود أعضاء للتنظيم في كل ولاية من ولايات أمريكا.

وتابع: "ينتظر عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي إشارة البدء لإشعال الحرب، وسيكون  الأمر أخطر بكثير من هجمات 11 سبتمبر الإرهابية، فداعش يخطط لإجبار أمريكا  بأكملها على أن تركع على ركبتيها باستخدام سلاح ثوري يمكنه شل الدولة من  جذورها".

وفسر الفيديو ذلك السلاح الثوري بقوله: "داعش لا يملك ما يخاف على خسارته،  ولديه الاستعداد الكامل لتدمير أمريكا برمتها ولكنه لن يتمكن من تحقيق ذلك  بقوات عسكرية مهما كانت وحشيتها، السبيل الوحيد له هو ما يسمى بالقنبلة  الذكية".

وأوضح: "قوة القنبلة الذكية على التدمير تفوق قوة السلاح النووي 1000 مرة،  وهي عبارة عن سلاح يمكنه إنهاء كل مظاهر الحياة المعاصرة في أمريكا وفي  العالم، عبر قطع شبكة الكهرباء وهو ما يعني توقف أي جهاز إلكتروني مهما  كانت قوته فتتوقف السيارات وأجهزة التليفزيون والمحمول وحتى الإنترنت".

وبذلك يتمكن داعش من إعادة العالم إلى العصور الوسطى والتي يضطر فيها  الإنسان إلى إشعال النيران للطبخ واستخدام الشموع للإضاءة، ما سيتسبب في  عكس البنية الاجتماعية برمتها وهو ما لن يتمكن أحد من إيقافه بأية وسيلة.

ومن جانبه أكد الدكتور بيتر براي، الضابط السابق بالاستخبارات المركزية  الأمريكية، أن خطر استخدام داعش للقنبلة الذكية قريب جدا، مشيرا إلى تقرير  لجنة الطاقة الفيدرالية الاتحادية التنظيمية، والذي أكد أن خطة داعش ستتسبب  في تعتيم العالم لمدة 18 شهرا على الأقل بالاعتماد على متشددين من المكسيك  لديهم خبرة في ذلك.

وأضاف أن الدواعش لا يحتاجون الآن الدخول للأراضي الأمريكية بأنفسهم لتنفيذ  ذلك المخطط الذي يمثل الشرارة الأولى للحرب العالمية الثالثة، وهو ما يمكن  أن يحدث غدا، مشيرا إلى استهداف داعش والقاعدة لمحطات الكهرباء في اليمن  في يونيو 2014، ما تسبب في إغراق الدولة بأكملها في ظلام دامس وهو ما يعني  أن الخطر قريب جدا.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2015)

بالفيديو.. اعتقال مسلحين لداعش بملابس نسائية







نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"،  تسجيل فيديو للحظة اعتقال القوات العراقية مسلحين تابعين لـ"داعش"، متنكرين  في زي النساء في محاولة للهروب من مدينة تكريت.
ويظهر في الفيديو قوات من الجيش العراقي يمسكون بأحد عناصر "داعش" بملابس نسائية ويضع مكياجا.​


----------



## soul & life (22 مارس 2015)

ذكرت صحيفة جارديان البريطانية، أن 9 طلاب طب يحملون الجنسية البريطانية، سافروا بطريقة غير شرعية إلى سوريا، ومن ثم الانضمام لتنظيم داعش الإرهابي، حيث يرغبون العمل في مستشفيات بالأماكن التي تندلع فيها الإشتباكات ومعالجة الجرحى.

فيما أخبرت أسر الطلاب "وهم 4 فتيات، و5 شباب" أنهم كانوا يدرسون الطب في السودان بلد المنشأ، ثم قاموا بعدها " الأسبوع الماضي" بالسفر إلى اسطنبول بتركيا ومنها إلى سوريا، عبر أوتوبيس متجاوزين الحدود بين البلدين، وبدون أن يعلنوا ذلك لأسرهم حتى قامت إحدى الفتيات بإرسال رسالة لأسرهم بهد وصولهم لسوريا.

وذكرت الصحيفة الإنجليزية أن ذلك الحدادث هو غريب من نوعه رغم تعدد حوادث الهجرة إلى سوريا عبر اسطنبول في الأونة الأخيرة، لكون الطلاب غير مؤهلين لحمل السلاح وإنما علاج مصابي العمليات الجهادية.

فيما أكدت أسر الطلاب أنهم تعرضوا لغسيل مخ وخداع كالعديد من غيرهم بوهم السفر للخلافة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)

*بالصور .. المُقاتل العراقي الذي تحوّل لكابوس يُطارد داعش ..يُصلّي داخل الكنيسة ويتصوّر مع الكهنة





"أبو  عزرائيل" هو الإسم الذى اطلقه العراقيون علي احد المقاتيلن ليصبح  بالفعل  "كابوس" يطارد عناصر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية - داعش ، حسب ماوصفته  وسائل  الإعلام العالمية.

وحسب مصادر عراقية ، فالمقاتل بطل في لعبة التايكوندو ، ويتميز بشجاعة غير مسبوقة وحب الدفاع عن الآخرين .

ونشر  موقع قناة العالم له عدد من الصور وهو يصلي داخل احدى الكنائس  العراقية،  ويرفع شارة النصر بجانب الكاهن العراقي ، في حين ظهر في احدى  الصور وهو  ممسك بنسخة من الكتاب المقدس.











* ​


----------



## soul & life (23 مارس 2015)

نقلا عن فيتو



أعلن مغني الراب التونسي "إيمينو" انضمامه لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، وفقًا لما قالته قناة "فرانس 24" الدولية.

وأوضحت القناة، أن "مروان الدويري"، المعروف بـ"إيمينو"، نشر على حسابه بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، الأربعاء الماضى، صورة له في الرقة السورية بجانب علم تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.

ومن جانبه، قال "غازي المرابط"، محامي "إيمينو"، إنه تغير بعد قضائه عقوبة في السجن لمدة عامين بتهمة حيازة مخدرات، عام 2013، وكان يشعر دائمًا بالملل ويريد مغادرة تونس.

وتابعت القناة، أن العديد من معجبي "إيمينو" تشككوا في تحوله، لأن انتمائه لـ "داعش" يناقض حياته السابقة المتساهلة.

وأكد "المرابط" لصحيفة "لو فياجرو" الفرنسية: "توقف إيمينو عن غناء الراب وبدأ يصلي، ولم يتحدث عن طعن الحكم الذي أصدر ضده وأخبرني بأنه لم يعد مهتمًا بنظام العدل".

ورأت "وسام نصر"، خبيرة في الحركات الجهادية، أن تحول بعض مغنيين الراب وانضمامهم للجماعات المتطرفة يرجع لتمردهم ضد النظام ومحاولة للتخلص من حياتهم السابقة المحفوفة بالأموال، والمخدرات والخمور.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أبريل 2015)

*الطب الشرعي بتكريت يبدأ استخراج رفات 1700 جندي قتلهم تنظيم داعش





                     نقلا عن التحرير
  ذكرت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" البريطانية، أنَّ فرق الطب الشرعي العراقية   بدأت أعمال حفر في مواقع يشتبه في أن يكون بها مقابر جماعية في مدينة   تكريت، ويعتقد أنها تحتوي على رفات 1700 جندي، بعد أيام فقط من استعادة   القوات العراقية المدينة من قبضة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية المعروف إعلاميًا   بـ"داعش".

  وقالت الصحيفة، في سياق تقرير نشرته، الثلاثاء على موقعها الإلكتروني،   إنَّ المواقع الـ 12 يعتقد أنَّ بها رفات الجنود العراقيين الذين قتلوا في   إعدام جماعي تم تصويره وتوزيعه عبر الإنترنت من جانب تنظيم الدولة كدعاية.
  وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أنه بحسب تقارير فإنَّ الجنود من قاعدة سبايكر   الجوية التي تقع خارج تكريت مسقط رأس صدام حسين، وأنَّ المقابر تؤكد   الحقائق التي توصلت إليها منظمة "هيومان رايتس ووتش" الحقوقية التي حللت   الصور التي نشرها الجهاديون وصور الأقمار الصناعية التي تظهر مقابر جماعية   بعد فترة وجيزة من اجتياح التنظيم المتطرف لشمال العراق في خضم تمرده   الدموي.
  ولفتت "الإندبندنت" إلى أنَّ الضحايا يعتقد بأنَّ معظمهم من الجنود   الشيعة، منوهة إلى أنَّ المذبحة وصفت بأنها إحدى أسوأ العمليات التي قام   بها تنظيم "داعش" منذ بدء تقدمه السريع في جميع أنحاء البلاد.
  وأعلن متشددو تنظيم الدولة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" بأنهم   أعدموا 1700 جندي قبل أن ينشروا 60 صورة في شهر يونيو من العام الماضي   لمجموعات من الرجال الذين أجبروا على الاستلقاء في خندق ضحل وايديهم مقيدة.
  وأجرت منظمة "هومان رايتس ووتش" تحقيقات أظهرت أنَّ ثلاثة خنادق تحتوي   على رفات المئات، لكن المنظمة قالت إنَّ عدد القتلى الحقيقي من المحتمل أن   يكون أعلى بكثير. 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أبريل 2015)

*قال موقع ''سيبر وور زون'' الأمريكي إن ''داعش'' أصابه المرض، مشيرة إلى أن مرض جلدي مميت قد يقضى على 100 ألف من مقاتليها، مشيرا إلى أنهم جميعا يرفضون أي علاجا طبيا.*
*وتابع الموقع أن مقاتلي تنظيم داعش الإرهابي يواجهون مرضا جلديا مرعبا يطلق عليه '' داء الليشمانيات''، مشيرة إلى أنه فيرس يصيب جلد الإنسان عن طريق الطفيليات.*
*ولفت الموقع إلى أن المرض ينتشر ببطء لكنه يؤدى إلى تأكل لحم البشر بصورة قاتلة، مشيرا إلى أنه داء ليس له دواء حيث أن أعراضه تتراوح بين القرح الجلدية والحمى واحمرار الجلد ويؤثر على الطحال والكبد.*
*من ناحية أخرى أوضحت صحيفة ميرور البريطانية، في تقرير لها بثته اليوم على موقعها الإلكتروني، إن المرض المعروف بـ "الليشمانيات" آخذ في الانتشار بسرعة بفعل الكثافة السكانية وتدهور مستوى النظافة لدرجة أنه تم تسجيل ما يصل إلى مائة ألف حالة إصابة.*
*ويسبب المرض جروحا مفتوحة كبيرة تأكل في اللحم ويكون مميتا إذا لم يعالج بالأدوية البسيطة .*
*ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن الأشخاص الذين يعيشون في الرقة بسوريا يواجهون الخطر الأكبر، وحاول الأطباء من منظمة أطباء بلا حدود غير الحكومية، احتواء المرض في بدايته لمنعه من التفشي، لكنهم غادروا منذ تأسيس داعش لدولة الخلافة المزعومة، وأغلقت المراكز الطبية الأخرى بعد هرب الأطقم الطبية خوفا من العنف.*
*وبينت الصحيفة أن الأطباء المحليين، الذين لا يمتلكون خبرة كافية للتعامل مع الداء تركوا للتعامل مع المرضى؛ ما أدى إلى انتشاره.*
*يذكر أن (الليشمانيات) مرض تسببه طفيليات وينتشر بلدغات أنواع محددة من ذباب الرمل، وينتشر بشكل أكبر في الدول التي يعاني فيها الناس من الفقر وسوء التغذية والتوسع الحضري وإزالة الغابات.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أبريل 2015)

*كشفت معلومات أمنية عن إنشاء تنظيم داعش مخيمات تدريبية له على الحدود بين  المكسيك والولايات المتحدة، استعداداً للقيام بعملية أمنية داخل أمريكا في  المدى القريب. بحسب موقع* "24" الإماراتي.

ولفت موقع "جوديشيال وواتش" الأمريكي في تقرير له نشر يوم أمس، إلى أن  المواقع التدريبية للتنظيم تبعد عن الحدود الأمريكية بقرابة 13 كم فقط،  وذلك في منطقة "أنابرا" المكسيكية.

ويلفت التقرير إلى أن دورية مشتركة للجيش والشرطة المكسيكية وجدت بالصدفة  تلك المخيمات التدريبية الأسبوع الماضي، وبداخل بعض غرفها وثائق باللغة  العربية واللغة الهندية "أوردو"، بالإضافة إلى وثائق عن إحدى الثكنات  العسكرية الأمريكية "فورت بلس" الواقعة ضمن الأراضي المكسيكية، إلى جانب  سجاجيد صلاة.

ويرى التقرير أن ما يميز تلك المنطقة في اختيارها من قبل التنظيم، أنها  خارجة عن السلطة الأمنية للبلاد، وتحكمها مجموعة من تجار المخدرات  والأسلحة.

وأكدت مصادر أمنية للموقع أن مهربين يعملون مع تجار المخدرات والأسلحة،  يقومون بمساعدة عناصر داعش على التنقل في الصحراء وبين الولايات المكسيكية.

وبحسب تقارير استخباراتية مكسيكية، فإن تنظيم داعش ينوي استغلال السكة  الحديدة ومنشآت المخصصة للطيران في منطقة "سانتا تيريزا" على الحدود بين  البلدين للدخول إلى الولايات المتحدة.

وأضافت المصادر أن لدى داعش حالياً عناصر يراقبون المارة من على أعالي  الجبال في ولاية نيو ميكسيكو الأمريكية لمساعدة الإرهابيين على المرور  بأمان.

http://www.coptstoday.com/World-News....php?Id=107839 





 ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 أبريل 2015)

*مرة الثانية خلال اسبوع .. هروب 22 معتمرا مصريا إلى الأردن وسط غموض إنضمامهم الي داعش*

*للمرة الثانية خلال اسبوع .. هروب 22 معتمرا مصريا إلى الأردن وسط غموض إنضمامهم الي داعش
*






كشفت  مصادر أمنية، عن هروب مجموعات جديدة من المعتمرين المصريين إلى الأردن،  وسط غموض حول أسباب هروبهم، وعما إذا كانت للبحث عن فرص عمل هناك أو التسلل  إلى الجماعات المسلحة بسوريا والعراق والانضمام إلى التنظيم الإرهابى  "داعش".

ووفقاً للمصادر الأمنية، فإن رحلة نظمتها شركة "آل سلاطين"  السياحية الكائن مقرها بشارع شريف بدائرة قسم شرطة عابدين، والتى تحمل  ترخيص برقم "805" فئة "أ" إلى الأراضى السعودية لأداء مناسك العمرة، حيث  ضمت الرحلة 46 معتمراً مصرياً، والتى كان المقرر أن تبدأ من يوم 3 أبريل  الجارى إلى 17 من نفس الشهر، إلا أن عقب توقف الحافلة السياحية التى تتبع  شركة نيو سحارى للسياحة وتحمل رخصة رقم 1597، توقف قائد الحافلة بالاستراحة  بالقرب من مدينة "معن" الأردنية، وعقب انتهاء الاستراحة واستئناف الرحلة  إلى الأراضى السعودية فوجئ قائد الحافلة والمشرف على الرحلة التابع للشركة  المنظمة للرحلة بهروب 22 شخصا إلى مدينة معن الأردنية.

وأوضحت  المصادر الأمنية، أن المشرف تكتم على الأمر ولم يبلغ الجهات المعنية بهروب  المعتمرين منذ الواقعة، حتى تم تداول أخبار عن هروب 30 معتمرا مصريا فى  وقائع مماثلة على صفحات "اليوم السابع"، الأمر الذى جعل الشركة الناقلة  للمعتمرين فى الواقعة الجديدة، بإبلاغ وزارة السياحة والجهات المعنية  الأمنية بواقعة الهروب الجديدة لإخلاء مسئولياتها، بعدما تبين أن الشركة  المنظمة للرحلة لم تحرر أى محاضر بالواقعة.


----------



## عابد يهوه (16 أبريل 2015)

> كشفت معلومات أمنية عن إنشاء تنظيم داعش مخيمات تدريبية له على الحدود بين  المكسيك والولايات المتحدة، استعداداً للقيام بعملية أمنية داخل أمريكا في  المدى القريب.



في شي مريب بالموضوع يعني عارفين ان داعش قريبين من امريكا وناويين يعملوا فيها عمليه ارهابيه وسايبينهم ؟!

عمري ما سمعت عن رئيس دوله عارف انه في ارهابين على بعد 10 كيلو منه وعارف مكانهم وبحضروا لعمليه ارهابيه في بلده ويسيبهم !

الموضوع مش قابل يدخل عقلي !

المشكلة ان داعش صاروا محتلين عشر دول ومسيطرين عليها وكل مالهم قاعدين بينتشروا والجيوش مش راضيه تتحرك وتقضي عليهم وكل روؤساء بلاد العالم عارفه ان الدور عليهم واحد واحد !!!!!!!!!!

الموضوع غريب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أبريل 2015)

*




**حبيسات غرف نكاح “داعش”.. هكذا يتم الدخول عليهن لمضاجعتهن (قصص حقيقية موثقة)*
​*يدخل الزوج الداعشي وهو من كبار قادة تنظيم “داعش”، على الغرفة الصغيرة التي تحتبس فتاة أيزيدية في الـ21 من العمر، في أوقات متفاوتة من اليوم من أجل النكاح لا أكثر.*
*ونقلاً عن أيمن الشاب الأيزيدي الذي يقطن مدينة زاخو في إقليم كردستان، شقيق ثلاث أيزيديات في عصمة “داعش” وهن جاريات مغتصبات، فأن مصير المئات من المكون الأيزيدي أًدخلن الإسلام بالإكراه تحت الاغتصاب من قبل “داعش”.*
*وروى أيمن، لموقع اذاعة صوت روسيا الذي نشر الخبر، تلقيه اتصالاً هاتفياً من شقيقته (ر) قالت له بالحرف الواحد “أنا زوجة أحد قادة تنظيم “داعش” وأصبحت مسلمة بعد أن تم اغتصابي من قبل عناصر التنظيم، ولا أعرف مصير شقيقتاي المغتصبات أيضاً”.*
*وكانت (ر) قد هربت من عناصر تنظيم “داعش” مع فتاتين، ولجأت عند أحد العوائل الموصلية حتى أخبر الجيران التنظيم عن وجود فتاة ايزيدية بهذا الدار، لتقتاد مرة أخرى “جارية” للدواعش.*
*ومنح التنظيم للفتاة الأيزيدية هاتفاً لمدة دقائق فقط، لتخبر ذويها إنها مسلمة الآن ومتزوجة من أحد قادة التنظيم، مثلما ذكر أيمن.*
*وألمح أيمن عن شقيقته إنها في غرفة يتم إدخال الطعام إليها، والزوج يهبط عليها في أوقات محددة للنكاح عدة مرات في اليوم.*
*وبقي مصير شقيقات أيمن الأخريات أكبرهن بعمر الـ22 والصغيرة لم تبلغ الـ14 بعد، مرجحاً حالهن كحال شقيقتهن (ر) المحتجزة في قضاء تعلفر “أكبر أقضية العراق” التابع لمحافظة نينوى.*
*ووصلت عدد من الأيزيديات العراقيات عبر سوق الرقيق لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، إلى سوريا والسعودية بمبالغ ترتفع بجمالهن، من أصل 2000 فتاة أيزيدية أخرى، تعرضن للإغتصاب والعنف الجنسي.*
*اغتصبني 4 من “داعش”*
*وقالت جليلة (تم تغيير أسماء جميع الناجيات لدواعي أمنهن)، 12 سنة، إن رجالاً عرب تعرفت عليهم من قريتها شمالي سنجار اعترضوا طريقها هي وسبعة من أفراد عائلتها في 3 آب 2014، بينما كانوا يحاولون الفرار من داعش. قام الرجال بتسليم العائلة إلى مقاتلي داعش، الذين فصلوا جليلة وشقيقتها وزوجة شقيقها وابن شقيقها الرضيع عن بقية أفراد العائلة وأخذوهم إلى تلعفر. وفيما بعد أخذ المقاتلون جليلة وشقيقتها إلى الموصل. وبعد 35 يوماً فصلوا جليلة عن شقيقتها وأخذوها إلى منزل في سوريا يؤوي أخريات من الشابات والفتيات الإيزيديات المختطفات. وقالت جليلة:*
*كان الرجال يأتون لانتقائنا. وعند مجيئهم، كانوا يأمروننا بالوقوف ثم يفحصون أجسادنا. وكانوا يأمروننا بإظهار شعورنا ويضربون الفتيات أحياناً إذا رفضن. كانوا يلبسون الدشداشة ولهم لحى وشعور طويلة.*
*وقالت إن مقاتل داعش الذي انتقاها صفعها وجرها من المنزل حين قاومت. وقالت: “قلت له ألا يلمسني وتوسلت إليه حتى يطلق سراحي. قلت له أن يأخذني إلى أمي. كنت فتاة صغيرة، فسألته: ‘ماذا تريد مني؟’ وقد قضى 3 أيام في ممارسة الجنس معي”.*
*قالت جليلة إن سبعة من مقاتلي داعش “امتلكوها” أثناء أسرها، واغتصبها أربعة منهم في عدة مناسبات: “أحياناً ما كنت أباع. وأحياناً أوهب كهدية. وكان الأخير الأكثر شراسة، كان يربط يديّ وساقيّ”.*
*قال إنني ابنته… واغتصبني*
*وقالت فتاة أخرى عمرها 12 عاماً، هي وفاء، لـ هيومن رايتس ووتش إن مقاتلي داعش اختطفوها هي وعائلتها في آب من قرية كوتشو. وأخذ الرجال العائلة إلى مدرسة في تلعفر مليئة بالأسرى الإيزيديين، حيث فصلها الرجال عن عائلتها. ومن هناك أخذوها إلى عدة مواضع داخل العراق، ثم إلى الرقة في سوريا. وأكد مقاتل أكبر سناً لوفاء إنها لن تصب بسوء لكنه مع ذلك اغتصبها عدة مرات، بحسب قولها.*
*قالت وفاء: “كان ينام معي في نفس المكان وقال لي ألا أخاف لأنني مثل ابنته. وذات يوم استيقظت لأجد ساقيّ ملطختين بالدماء”. فرت وفاء بعد 3 شهور من اختطافها، لكن أبويها و3 أشقاء وشقيقة واحدة ما زالوا في عداد المفقودين. وقالت السيدات والفتيات اللواتي قلن إنهن لم تتعرضن للاغتصاب إنهن تحملن التوتر والقلق المستمر عند مشاهدة معاناة الأخريات، مخافة أن يحين دورهن.*
*المغتصبات تتراوح أعمارهن من 8 الى 30 سنة*
*وقالت ديلارا، 20 سنة، إن مقاتلي داعش أخذوها إلى قاعة أفراح في سوريا، حيث شاهدت نحو 60 أسيرة إيزيدية أخرى. وقال مقاتلو داعش للمجموعة: “انسين أقاربكن، فمن الآن وصاعداً ستكنّ زوجاتنا وتحملن أطفالنا، ويهديكن الله للإسلام وتقمن الصلاة”. وقالت لـ هيومن رايتس ووتش إنها كانت تعيش في خوف مقيم من أن يتم جرها بعيداً مثل كثيرات من السيدات والفتيات قبلها: منذ التاسعة والنصف صباحاً كان يحضر رجال لشراء فتيات واغتصابهن. ورأيت بعيني جنود داعش وهم يشدون فتيات من شعورهن ويضربونهن ويقرعون رؤوس أي فتاة تقاوم. كانوا كالحيوانات… فور خروجهم بالفتيات كانوا يغتصبونهن ويعيدونهن لتبديلهن بأخريات جديدات. وكانت أعمار الفتيات تتراوح بين 8 سنوات و30 سنة… بقيت 20 فتاة فقط إلى النهاية.*
*وقالت شقيقتان، هما رنا، 25 سنة، وسارة، 21 سنة، إنهما لم تستطيعا القيام بشيء لمنع الإساءة إلى شقيقتهما التي تبلغ من العمر 16 سنة بأيدي 4 رجال على مدار عدة أشهر. وقد سُمح للشقيقة بزيارتهما فقالت لهما أن الرجل الأول الذي اغتصبها، والذي وصفته بأنه أوروبي، كان يضربها أيضاً ويقيد يديها ويصعقها بالكهرباء ويحرمها من الطعام. وقالت لهما إن مقاتلاً آخر اغتصبها فيما بعد لمدة شهر ثم أعطاها إلى جزائري لمدة شهر آخر. وكانت آخر مرة تريانها فيها حينما أخذها مقاتل داعشي سعودي. وقالت سارة: “لا نعرف عنها شيئاً منذ ذلك الحين”. وقالت الشقيقتان إنهما تعرضتا بدورهما للاغتصاب المتكرر من جانب رجلين، قال أحدهما إنه من روسيا والآخر من كازاخستان.*
*وقالت بعض السيدات والفتيات لـ هيومن رايتس ووتش إن مقاتلي داعش كانوا يضربونهن إذا قاومن أو تحدوهم بأي شكل.*
*وقالت زارا، 13 سنة، إن مقاتلي داعش اتهموها هي وفتاتين أخريين بتدنيس نسخة من القرآن فيما كانوا يحتجزون الفتيات أسيرات في مزرعة. وقالت: “عاقبوا ثلاثتنا بأخذنا إلى الحديقة وتقييد أيدينا بالأسلاك. كنا معصوبات الأعين وقالوا إنهم سيقتلوننا إذا لم نعترف بهوية الفاعلة. وضربونا لمدة 10 دقائق ثم أطلقوا طلقة في الهواء”.*
*وتمكنت ليلى، 25 سنة، من الفرار من المنزل الذي كانت تحتجز فيه أسيرة، لكن لأنها كانت خلف خطوط داعش فقد أدركت أنها محاصرة وشعرت بالاضطرار للعودة. وسألها القائد، وهو عراقي، عن سبب محاولتها الفرار، وقالت إنها ردت عليه: “لأن ما تفعلونه بنا حرام ويخالف الإسلام”. فضربها بسلك كما عاقب الحارس الذي أخفق في منع شروعها في الهرب. وضربها الحارس أيضاً. وقالت: “منذ ذلك الحين تدهورت حالتي الذهنية وأصبت بنوبات إغماء”.*
*التزويج القسري*
*قالت سيدات وفتيات لـ”هيومن رايتس ووتش” إن مقاتلي داعش أخبروهن بشرائهن من مقاتلين آخرين لداعش بمبالغ تصل إلى 2000 دولار أمريكي.*
*وفي بعض الحالات كان مقاتلوا داعش يتزوجون قسراً من أسيراتهم الإيزيديات بدلاً من شرائهن. وقالت نارين، 20 سنة، إنه حينما قام مقاتل يدعى أبو دعد بإحضارها إلى منزله، غادرت زوجته المنزل احتجاجاً. وجاء بقاض لإتمام مراسم الزواج إلا أن نارين رفضت المشاركة. وألح أبو دعد في محاولة نيل موافقة عائلة نارين، فاتصل بشقيقها في ألمانيا. وقالت نارين: “لكن شقيقي رفض الزواج وعرض دفع 50 ألف دولار مقابل إطلاق سراحي. ولم يقبل أبو دعد”.*
*وقالت نادية، 23 سنة، إنها فصلت عن رجال عائلتها حينما اختطفها مقاتلو داعش من قريتها قرب سنجار في آب. وحاولت إقناع مقاتلي داعش بأنها متزوجة لتجنب الاغتصاب، لأنها كانت قد سمعت أن مقاتلي داعش يفضلون العذراوات. ومع ذلك فقد أخذوها إلى سوريا وقال أحد الرجال إنه سيتزوجها. وقالت نادية: “قالت الفتيات الأخريات معي إن الزواج بالمتزوجات حرام، فرد الرجل: ‘لكن ليس إذا كنّ إيزيديات’”.*
*وقد اعترفت داعش علناً باسترقاق السيدات والأطفال. وفي مقالة بعنوان “إحياء العبودية قبل الساعة” في “دابق”، وهي مجلة الجماعة الإلكترونية الصادرة باللغة الإنجليزية، قالت داعش إنها تقوم بإحياء عادة مباحة في الشريعة الإسلامية:*
*وبعد الأسر تم تقسيم نساء الإيزيديين وأطفالهم وفق الشرع بين مقاتلي الدولة الإسلامية الذين شاركوا في عملية سنجار، بعد نقل خُمس العبيد إلى سلطة الدولة الإسلامية وفاءً لضريبة الخمس [على غنائم الحرب].*
*وتذكر وثيقة للأسئلة والأجوبة، يبدو أنها صدرت عن دائرة الأبحاث والفتوى في داعش:*
*يجوز بيع وشراء وهبة السبايا والإماء، إذ أنهن محض مال، يستطاع أن يتصرف به.. ويجوز وطء الأمة التي لم تبلغ الحلم إذا كانت صالحة للوطء، أما إذا لم تكن صالحة للوطء فيكتفى بالاستمتاع بها دون الوطء… ويجوز ضرب الأمة ضرب تأديب.*
*محاولات الانتحار*
*وصفت السيدات والفتيات اللواتي تحدثن مع هيومن رايتس ووتش محاولاتهن للانتحار أو محاولات غيرهن لتجنب الاغتصاب أو التزويج القسري أو تغيير الديانة قسراً. فوصفن قطع المعاصم بالزجاج أو الشفرات، أو محاولات شنق أنفسهن، أو صعق أنفسهن كهربياً في مغطس الحمام، أو تناول ما اعتقدن أنه سم.*
*وقد تمكنت رشيدة، 31 سنة، من التحدث مع أحد أشقائها بعد اختطافها عن طريق استخدام الهاتف الخاص بأحد المقاتلين في الخفاء. فقالت لشقيقها إن مقاتلي داعش يرغمونها على التحول إلى الإسلام ثم الزواج. فقال لها إنه سيحاول مساعدتها لكن إذا لم يستطع، كما قالت رشيدة، “فإن عليّ أن أنتحر لأن الانتحار أفضل من البديل”:*
*وفي توقيت آخر من نفس اليوم أجرى [مقاتلو داعش] قرعة على أسمائنا وبدأوا في اختيار السيدات بسحب الأسماء. وأرغمني الرجل الذي انتقاني، أبو غفران، على الاستحمام لكنني حاولت الانتحار وأنا في الحمام. كنت قد وجدت بعض السم في المنزل، فأخذته وأنا في الحمام. عرفت أنه سم من رائحته. فوزعته على بقية الفتيات ومزجت كل منا بعضاً منه بالماء في الحمام، وشربناه. ولم تمت أي منا لكننا مرضنا جميعاً، وانهار البعض منا.*
*وقالت ليلى إنها شاهدت فتاتين تحاولان الانتحار بقطع المعصم بزجاج مكسور. كما حاولت الانتحار حينما أرغمها آسرها الليبي على الاستحمام، وهو ما تعرف أنه يمهد في المعتاد للاغتصاب:*
*دخلت الحمام، وفتحت الماء، ووقفت على مقعد حتى آخذ سلك توصيل الإضاءة لأصعق به نفسي، لكن لم تكن هناك كهرباء. وبعد أن أدركوا ما أفعله ضربوني بخشبة طويلة وبقبضاتهم. تورمت عيناي وازرق ذراعاي. قيدوا يديّ إلى الحوض ومزقوا ثيابي بسكين وغسلوني. ثم أخرجوني من الحمام وأدخلوا [صديقتي] واغتصبوها في الغرفة أمامي.*
*وقالت ليلى إنها تعرضت للاغتصاب بعد ذلك. وقالت إنها حاولت الانتحار ثانية وعرضت على هيومن رايتس ووتش الندوب التي تعلو معصمها حيث قطعته بشفرة.*
*تغيير الديانة قسراً*
*قال نحو نصف السيدات والفتيات اللواتي تحدثن مع هيومن رايتس ووتش إن مقاتلي داعش ضغطوا عليهن للتحول إلى الإسلام. وقالت زارا، 13 سنة، إنها احتجزت أسيرة في منزل من 3 طوابق في الموصل مع فتيات تتراوح أعمارهن بين 10 و15 عاماً:*
*حين جاءوا لانتقاء الفتيات، كانوا يشدونهن بعيداً. فتبكي الفتيات وتفقدن الوعي، فيضطرون لأخذهن بالقوة. كما جعلونا نتحول للإسلام فكان علينا جميعاً تلاوة الشهادة. كانوا يقولون: “أنتم الإيزيديون كفار، وعليكم ترديد هذه الكلمات وراء القائد”. جمعونا كلنا في مكان واحد وجعلونا نردد وراءه. وبعد تلاوة الشهادة، قال لنا لقد اعتنقتم الآن ديننا وهو الدين الصحيح. لم نكن نجرؤ على الامتناع عن ترديد الشهادة.*
*قام مقاتلو داعش باحتجاز نور، 16 سنة، في أماكن مختلفة تشمل الموصل. وقالت نور: “طلب منا قائد تلك المجموعة التحول إلى الإسلام وتلاوة القرآن. وأرغمنا على تلاوة القرآن وبدأنا نصلي ببطء. بدأنا التصرف كالممثلين”.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2015)

*صورة داعشي عراقي يتزوج بطفلتين 8, 10 سنوات

*
* 
*​* 



العريس مع زوجتيه​ الأهرام الكندي: قولناها ونقولها أن مشكلة  الإسلام الحقيقية هو عدم وجود  قادة دينين شجعان يستطيعون الانتقال  بالإسلام ليتناسب مع متطلبات العصر  الحديث، المشكلة ليس في النصوص وحدها،  المشكلة الحقيقية هي إتباع تفسيرات  اجتهد اصحابها بحسب ظروف عصرهم  وبيئتهم، وربما كانت مناسبة جدا لعصرهم في  هذا الوقت، لكن هذه التفسيرات  لم تعد مناسبة لعصرنا الحديث فحان الأوان  لرجال دين شجعان يفسرون لنا  تفسيرات تتناسب مع متطلبات عصرنا.
وأليكم مثل واضح هل تجد من ينتقد الدين اليهودي؟؟ بالرغم أن كل ما بالدين   اليهودي تقريبا موجود نصا في الإسلام مثالا رجم الزانية وتعدد الزوجات،   وأمور كثيرة تجاهلتها القوانين والتشريعات الإسرائيلية وقامت بتعصيرها، حتي   أن تعدد الزوجات يعتبر جريمة في إسرائيل، ومع ذلك لم يحدث أي ضرر للشريعة   اليهودية ولا اليهود بل بقيت اليهودية منتشرة في العالم كله.
نشر اليوم نشطاء علي شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي صورة قالوا إنها لعريس عراقي   داعشي يحتضن طفلتين قيلا إنه تزوجهما سن واحدة عشرة سنوات والأخرى ثمانية   سنوات، الصورة أثارت جدلا علي شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي فبعض المعلقين ألقي   باللوم علي أباء الطفلتين، بينما الأخر وصف العريس بالمريض، بينما لام   البعض الظروف المجتمعية والفقر والجهل، وألقي البعض اللوم كله علي الإسلام   ليظل الجدل مستمرا.​*


----------



## عابد يهوه (21 أبريل 2015)

داعش يعدم ثلاث سوريين ذبحاً بالسيف تحت اسم قد اعذر من انذر

فيديو الذبح :

http://akhbar.sa.tn/قد-أعذر-من-أنذر-ولاية-الخير/

مازال التنظيم الارهابي داعش يمارس عمليات الاعدام البشعه ويحاول في كل مره يبتكر نظام جديد للاعدام ليرهب ويستعرض قوته علي المواطنيين المساكيين الذين يقعون ضحايا لتنظيم داعش حيث قام اليوم بنشر مقطع فيديو تحت اسم وقد اعذر من انذر وهو يعدم ثلاث اشخاص من مدينه دير الزور السوريه ذبحا بالسيف.

وقام بفصل رأسهم عن اجسامهم لاتهامهم بالتخابر للرئيس السوري بشار الاسد وذلك من خلال مكتب الاعلامي لولايه الخير التابعه لداعش ويظهر في اول الفيديو ثلاث اشخاص يرتدون زي برتقالي وفي حجره صغيره مظلمه وادلوا بااعترافتهم حيث قال الاول وهو اسمه هوار حسين ويبلغ من العمر 45 عاما من مواليد قريه عياش انه كان يساهم في تجنيد الشباب لقوات الرئيس السوري وكان بشار يعطي لهم 700 الف ليره سوري.

لكل جندي واعترف الشاب الثاني وهو محمد اسماعيل محمد ويبلغ من العمر 36 عاما من دير الزور والثالث اسامه السرحان ويبلغ من العمر 38 عاما واعترف الاثنين انهم كانوا يدلون بمعلومات الي حزب الله وبشار الاسد ويظهر في الفيديو عناصر التنظيم وهو يرتدون زي اسود وينقلون الثلاث اشخاص الي مكان به ابنيه مهدومه ويقوم احد العناصر برفع سيفا كبيرا ويقطع رؤوس الثلاث ضحايا السوريين.

وفي نهايه الفيديو يبعث التنظيم رساله الي اهل السنه الموجودين في نظام الرئيس السوري ويطلبوا منهم الهجرة إلى ما سماه دار الإسلام قاصداً فيها المناطق الخاضعة لسيطره تنظيم داعش.

http://www.nmisr.com/arab-news/120915


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2015)

*داعش يحرم ارتداء ماركة  نايكي  الرياضية





                     24 - متابعة
  أصدر تنظيم داعش الإرهابي قراراً جديداً يحرم فيه ارتداء منتجات شركة "nike"، معللين القرار بأن هذه الكلمة تحتوي على معنى جنسي.

وكان داعش وزع مناشير تحمل عنوان "احذروا يا شباب من كلمات أجنبية  خطيرة"  ووضعت شعار شركة نايك مضيفة إليه عدة كلمات باللغة الانكليزية مرفقة   بمعناها باللغة العربية، وكانت معظم المعاني ذات إيحاءات جنسية، كما حذرت   التجار من بيع أو شراء منتجات هذه الشركة وإتلافها إذ كان يمتلكها، وإلا   سيتعرض البائع والشاري إلى عقوبة تتراوح بين الجلد والسجن مروراً بالغرامة   المالية، وذلك وفقاً لموقع "الرقة تذبح بصمت".

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلمة "نايكي"، مستوحاة من اسم الإلهة نايكي  "Niké"،  وهي آلهة النصر حسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية، التي ولدت من تزاوج  بالاس  الجبار "Pallas" بستيكس "Styx"، واختار اسمها كل من فيل نايت وبيل   باورمان، تيمناً بنصر من ينافس من الرياضيين الذين يلبسون هذه الماركة.

ومنع داعش في السابق ارتداء بنطال الجينز، بدعوة أنه يثير الشهوة  ويظهر  مفاتن الجسد لدى الرجال، حيث قام بتمزيق كميات كبيرة من بناطيل  الجينز  وحرم بيعها، وسجن عدد من الشبان الذين أُجبروا على ارتداء البيجامات   للتخلص من عقوبة التنظيم.

وأظهرت هذه الخطوة بوضوح ، تناقض التنظيم، حيث أن مقاتلي داعش  يتباهون  بارتداء الماركات العالمية حيث ظهر البغدادي يرتدي ساعة روليكس،  وظهر أبو  وهيب في كثير من المناسبات يرتدي أحذية رياضية من إنتاج شركتي  أديداس  ونايك، كما يتفاخر بعض مقاتلي التنظيم الأوربيين بنشر صورهم وهم  يرتدون  ألبسة رياضية من أشهر الماركات التي كانت شركة نايك من ضمنها.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2015)

*وكالات- شاشة نيوز- كشفت مجلة “نيوزويك” الأميركية،  أن تنظيم "داعش" اختار خليفة جديدا له بعد إصابة الخليفة الحالي أبو بكر البغدادي.*
*وكانت صحيفة “غارديان” البريطانية ذكرت في تقرير سابق لها أن زعيم تنظيم “داعش” أبو بكر البغدادي لم يعد قادرا على إدارة التنظيم في الوقت الذي يحاول فيه التعافي من إصابة خطيرة في غارة جوية غرب العراق.  فيما أكدت وزارة الدفاع الأميركية (البنتاغون) أن الجيش الأميركي لا يرى سببا للاعتقاد أن البغدادي قد أصيب.*
*ونقلت "نيوزويك" عن المستشار للحكومة العراقية، هشام الهاشمي، أن تنظيم داعش نصب مدرس فيزياء سابق زعيما مؤقتا له، وهو المدعو «أبو علاء العفري» الذي يحمل منصب «نائب الخليفة»، وسيتم التعامل معه على أنه زعيما لتنظيم داعش في غياب البغدادي. وأضاف أنه بعد اصابة البغدادي بدأ العفري يترأس تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بمساعدة مسؤولين من محافظات اخرى.*
*وأوضح الهاشمي أن "العفري من منطقة الحضر في الموصل وصعد من خلال صفوف داعش ليصبح أكثر بروزا في الجماعة الإرهابية وحتى أكثر أهمية من البغدادي نفسه"، مشيرا إلى أن "العفري كان مرشحا من قبل بن لادن بعد مقتل أبو عمر البغدادي وأبو ايوب المصري ليكون أمير تنظيم القاعدة في العراق".*
*ويعتقد أن العفري كان قد سافر إلى افغانستان عام 1998 قبل أن يصبح قياديا بارزا في القاعدة بعد تنصيب زعيمها الزرقاوي آنذاك وتعهده بالولاء لتنظيم القاعدة عام 2004، بحسب الصحيفة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2015)

*تليفزيون داعش على مدار الساعة.. التنظيم يطلق أول قناة أرضية





                     نقلا عن صدى البلد
    خبراء:
  أديب: قناة "داعش" الجديدة تعمل على غسل العقول المشاهدين ودفع حملات التشويه عنها
  أنصار "داعش" سيزدادوا عقب إطلاق القناة
  العالم: "داعش" لديه وزير للإعلام ويطبع مجلة ورقية لنشر فكره وإنشاء قناة متمم لوسائله
  الغباري: قناة "داعش" التلفزيونية لن تبث فضائيا

  يتمدد التنظيم الإرهابي ويتفنن في تمدده ففي خطوة جديد لـ "داعش" أطلق   أول قناة تلفزيونية على البث الأرضي في مدينة الموصل العراقية، للترويج   لأفكاره وممارساته، على مدار 24 ساعة

  حملت القناة اسم “الخلافة الإسلامية في نينوى”، فيما دعا التنظيم،  أهالي  الموصل إلى متابعة برامجها التي ستركز على الأرجح على عملياته  العسكرية  والحاضرات الدينية.

  ونقلت شبكة “رووداو” الإعلامية الكردية عن سكان محليين، أن تنظيم  داعش،  وعبر مكبرات الصوت، طالب أهالي الموصل بمتابعة قناته التلفزيونية  الأرضية.

  وحول خطورة بث هذه القناة أكد منير أديب، الباحث بشئون الحركات   الإرهابية والإرهاب الدولي، أن التنظيمات الإرهابية تعلم جيداً أن معركتها   مع الآخر ليست عسكرية فقط بل تعتمد بشكل كبير على الإعلام وكيفية نشر   فكرتها لتجمع تحت رايتها صفوف من أنصارها ومؤيدين لها.

  وأوضح "أديب" في تصريح لـ"صدى البلد" أن إطلاق قناة يملكها تنظيم  "داعش"  ستكسب تعاطف الكثير عقب بثها، فستعمل على غسل عقول المشاهدين  لإستقطابهم،  وتكون وظيفتها دفع ماينسب إليها من حملات تشويه ضدها.

  ومن جانبه قال الدكتور صفوت العالم، أستاذ الإعلام السياسي بجامعة   القاهرة، إن إمتلاك تنظيم "داعش" قناة ليبث منها أفكاره أمر ليس بالجديد   وليس بالخطير، مشيراً إلى أن التنظيم يمتلك سبعة أجنحة إعلامية تقوم بأدوار   ووظائف مختلفة لنشر الفكر الداعشي.

  وأوضح "العالم" لـ "صدى البلد" أن لتنظيم داعش وزير للإعلام، كما أن   داعش يُصدر مجلة بجودة عالية وفاخرة ورقياً وإليكترونياً فضلاً عن إمتلاكه   لإستديو خاص بالمونتاج والإنتاج التسجيلي للعمليات التي يقوم بها التنظيم   من قتل وإعدام لرهائنه، ومن ثم إذاعته عبر صفحاتها على مواقع التواصل   الإجتماعي.

  وأضاف أن وجود قناة أرضية للتنظيم تبث من الموصل العراقية ماهو إلا شيء متمم لوسائل إعلام التنظيم.

  ويشير أستاذ الإعلام السياسي، إلى أن الإهتمام بالإعلام في التنظيمات   الإرهابية "مركزي"، فالجماعات الإرهابية تهتم بالجودة العالية في تصوير   عملياتها الإرهابية وتحرص على نشرها بلغات متعددة لتوسع من إنتشارها.

  فيما أكد اللواء أحمد الغباري مساعد وزير الدفاع الأسبق مدير الكلية   الحربية، أن تنظيم "داعش" يسعى لنشر فكره الداعشي المتطرف للجميع وامتلك   قناة لتساعده في نشر الفكر وشرح اعتقاداته.

  وأوضح الغباري، في تصريح لـ"صدى البلد"، أن التنظيم كان يلجأ لبث   فيديوهات الإعدام التي ينفذها عن طريق مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وعقب   امتلاكه للقناة لن يكون بحاجة إلى  ذلك لينشر التنظيم عليها جميع ما ينفذه   من عمليات قتل وغيره.

  وأضاف الخبير العسكري أن هذه القناة لا يمكنها أن تبث بشكل فضائي لرفض   جميع الدول إرسالها إلى البث الخاص بالتنظيم للدول الأخرى حتى تمثل خطورة   على الأمن الدولي.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2015)

*تنظيم الدولة يتبنى الهجوم في تكساس*

*



**السيارة التي استخدمها المسلحان في هجوم تكساس.*





*
*


*الثلاثاء  05 مايو, 2015 - 12:30  بتوقیت أبوظبي *
*أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية*

*أعلن تنظيم الدولة، الثلاثاء، مسؤوليته عن الهجوم الذي شنه مسلحان على معرض لرسوم كاريكاتيرية للنبي محمد في تكساس بالولايات المتحدة، الأحد.*

*وتبنى التنظيم المتشدد، عبر إذاعته، الهجوم الذي أسفر عن مقتل المسلحين الاثنين، قبل تمكنهما من الدخول إلى المركز في غارلاند في ضواحي تكساس.*
*وقال البيان "قام جنديان من جنود الخلافة بالهجوم على معرض في غارلاند في تكساس الامريكية.."، مؤكدا مقتل منفذي الهجوم في تبادل إطلاق نار.*
*وكانت وثائق قضائية قد قالت إن أحد المسلحين، كان موضع تحقيق لمكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي الأميركي "أف.بي.آي"، للاشتباه في نيته تنفيذ هجوم إرهابي.*
*وبدأ المحققون يدققون في خلفيات المسلحين، اللذين كانا يتشاركان السكن بحسب صحيفة لوس أنجلوس تايمز، بعد أن فتحا النار الأحد على المعرض المثير للجدل.*
*وتمكنت عدة وسائل إعلام أميركية من تحديد هويتي المسلحين، وهما آلتون سيمبسون، البالغ من العمر 31 عاما، ونادر صوفي، ذو الـ34 عاما.*


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2015)

الارها ب يتوغل فى العالم كلة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2015)

*«داعش» يرفع علمه فوق قلعة تاريخية بتدمر





                     نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
  أظهرت صور نشرها أنصار تنظيم «داعش»على الإنترنت، خلال الليل، أن مقاتلي   التنظيم رفعوا أعلام التنظيم فوق قلعة تاريخية في مدينة تدمر الأثرية في   سوريا.
  وسيطر المتشددون على المدينة، الأربعاء، بعد معارك طاحنة استمرت أياما مع الجيش السوري.
  وحملت إحدى الصور التي نشرت على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي جملة «قلعة تدمر تحت سلطان الخلافة»، وفي صورة أخرى ظهر مقاتل، وهو يبتسم
ويحمل العلم الأسود، ويقف على إحدى جدران القلعة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2015)

* أعلن تنظيم "داعش" أنه قد يسعى لشراء رؤوس نووية *

*

*​ *
نقلا عن الدستور
استمرارًا  لحملته الدعائية الغريبة، أعلن تنظيم "داعش" أنه قد يسعى لشراء رؤوس نووية  من باكستان، خلال عام واحد على الأكثر، مشيرًا إلى أن التوسع السريع  للتنظيم قد يسهل مهامه في الحصول على هذا السلاح.
ونشرت صحيفة  "إندبندنت" البريطانية، أن التنظيم الإرهابي ذكر خلال مقال بمجلته  الإلكترونية "دابق"، نسبه لجون كانتلي الرهينة البريطانية، المحتجز من قبل  عناصر التنظيم منذ أكثر من عامين، أنه قد يشتري سلاح نووي من باكستان في  غضون عام.
وشدد المقال، الذي نشرته مجلة التنظيم بعنوان "العاصفة  المثالية"، على ضرورة الاتحاد بين كافة ممثلي التنظيم في مختلف دول العالم،  من أجل إنشاء قوة عسكرية كبيرة خاصة بـ"داعش" تتمركز في مناطق متفرقة  بالعالم، مثل "بوكو حرام".
يذكر أن التنظيم الإرهابي اعتاد إظهار كانتلي في العديد من مواده الدعائية، والتي غالبًا ما تتعلق بعمليات إعدام وذبح رهائنه.*​


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2015)

أكدت مصادر مقربة من تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، إنه يفاوض على العسكريين اللبنانين المخطوفين لديه، وأنّ هناك ما يُشبه البازار قد يفتحه الخاطفون للحصول على مكاسب لم تُحدّد بعد.
وقالت المصادر لصحيفة "الأخبار" اللبنانية، الصادرة اليوم الجمعة، إن القيادة الجديدة للتنظيم حاولت أخيرًا فتح ملف المفاوضات، عبر "الأمير العسكري" الحالي "أبو بلقيس"، لكنها لم تلق أي تجاوب.
وأكدت أن التنظيم عرض على الحكومة اللبنانية سابقا "تسليم جثة أحد العسكريين كبادرة حُسن نيّة مقابل حصوله على مواد إغاثية".
وأوضحت مصادر أن التنظيم طلب في وقت سابق 350 ألف دولار مقابل تسليم جثث عسكريين، ثم خفض المبلغ إلى 135 ألف دولار، وحمل هذا المطلب للوسيط اللبناني الشيخ وسام المصري، قبل أن يتردد في ما بعد أن جثتي الشهيد على البزال ومدني آخر سلّمتا في أبريل الماضي مقابل 250 ألف دولار.
وأفادت المعلومات أن القيادي في داعش الذي كان يتولّى دفة المفاوضات يُدعى "أبو إسلام"، وهو نائب أمير التنظيم في القلمون حينها "أبو الوليد المقدسي" الذي انشقّ أخيرًا والذي حصر الوساطة بالشيخ المصري.
وذكرت الصحيفة، إن المصري نجح في الحصول على تعهد بوقف قتل العسكريين، قبل أن يُستبعد في وقت لاحق بقرار سياسي لمصلحة نائب رئيس بلدية عرسال أحمد الفليطي، الذي تربطه علاقة بأحد قادة التنظيم المدعو "أبو عبد السلام".


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2015)

حول تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، مئات من الذخائر المعطلة لدى النظام السابق لصدام حسين بجانب الأسلحة الأمريكية التي استول عليها من القوات العراقية بالموصل وعربات مفخخة طراز "همفي"، إلى سلاحه المميز لدك الخطوط الأمامية لصفوف العدو، وتعمل تلك المركبات المكتظة بالمتفجرات على تطاير عشرات الجثث في صفوف الجيش العراقي وفرار باقي الناجين.

وكانت أخر شحنة أمريكية من تلك المركبات المصفحة سلًمتها للجيش العراقي العام الماضي شملت 1000 عربة من طراز همفي، بينما استولت داعش منذ دخولها الموصل يونيو الماضي على مجموع 3.266 عربة من نفس الطراز بجانب العديد من الأسلحة العراقية.

وأكد هاشم الهاشمي مسؤول أمني للصحيفة الإسبانية أن مقاتلي داعش لديهم خبرات عسكرية ومتطوعين خبراء استطاعوا تحويل أسلحة صدام حسين المعطلة للعمل مرة أخرى كما أسسوا مصانع ذخيرة وعربات مفخخة، فيما أشار إلى أن أمريكا رغم ذلك تعمل على تزويد النظام العراقي بعربات همفي المفخخة، كما سترسل إليها قريبًا ذخائر مضادة لهذا النوع من العربات وصواريخ مضادة للدبابات.
في حين أشار الهاشمي إلى أن المشكلة الرئيسية التي تواجه طائرات التحالف الدولي بقيادة واشنطن هي كون تلك مواقع العسكرية وسط مناطق مأهولة بالسكان، لذا فهو يطالب السكان أنفسهم بالتعاون لطرد داعش من تلك المناطق.


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2015)

نقلا عن الوطن

تسببت صورة "سيلفي" التقطها أحد عناصر تنظيم "داعش"، ممن يهوون التقاط ذلك النوع من الصور ونشرها على الإنترنت، بتدمير مقار لوحدته في سوريا.

وذكرت "سكاي نيوز عربي"، أن اختصاصيين استخباراتيين أميركيين في فلوريدا تمكنوا من تحديد موقع عنصر "داعش" بدقة في سوريا، وتم قصفه بعد نحو 20 ساعة من نشرها على الإنترنت بحسب تقارير اقتبست عن الجنرال في سلاح الجو الأمريكي هوك كارليس.

وقال "كارليس"، إن عناصر سلاح الجو يتفحصون مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وشاهدوا بعض "المهووسين" يقفون في ذلك المقر، مضيفًا أنه في بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والمنتديات المفتوحة التي تنشر فيها صور، تبين مقار للقيادة والسيطرة التابعة لـ"داعش"، وهذه تم اكتشافها بعد نشرها مباشرة.

وتابعت "سكاي نيوز"، أنه بعد قليل من البحث وبعد أقل من 22 ساعة، دمرت 3 صواريخ ذات الطابع الهجومي المباشر المشترك ذلك المقر بأكمله.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2015)

*قصف قوات التحالف لداعش مجرد تمثيليه بايخه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2015)

*شاب داعشى  التنظيم يستخدم الاغتصاب لإجبار الشباب على القتال





                     نقلا عن اليوم السابع
  نشر موقع صحيفة "الشروق" الجزائرية الإخبارى مقابلة مع أحد  المسلحين  التابعين لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش"، والذى تم القبض عليه فى  ليبيا،  وروى للموقع الجزائرى عددًا من الفظائع غير العادية التى يقوم بها  التنظيم  مع أعضائه. وأشار موقع "سبوتنيك" الروسى، نقلاً عن الموقع  الجزائرى، إلى  أن الإرهابى الذى يبلغ من العمر 19 عامًا، ويدعى "المسعود  عبد العظيم  الشافى"، والذى شارك فى 90 عملية للقضاء على أعداء "داعش"، تحدث  عن عملية  طباعة جوازات سفر مزورة والتحرش الجنسى والمضايقات التى يتعرضون  لها من  جانب قادتهم فى التنظيم الإرهابى. واعترف المسعود بقتل الشيخ عبد  السلام  ضيف الله الحاسى، حيث قام بتلغيم سيارته بعد صلاة مشتركة فى مسجد  ببنغازى،  وبرر فعلته بأن أعضاء "داعش" أجبروه على الإرهاب إما تحت تهديد  السلاح،  أو الاغتصاب الجنسى من قبل قادة المجموعة. وأشار الإرهابى الشاب  إلى أن  قادة "داعش" أصبح لديهم عقيدة يستخدمونها ضد المقاتلين الشباب، وهى  الشذوذ  الجنسى، والذى أصبح مسموحًا لديهم. وأوضح المسعود أنه فى يوم من  الأيام  قرر الذهاب مع بعض أصدقائه المقاتلين، من العمر نفسه، إلى المسجد  لقراءة  القرآن، وعند دخول المسجد فوجئنا داخل المسجد بوجود جناح آخر  للإمام، حيث  كان يتواجد الإمام وعدد قليل من الزعماء الآخرين يقومون  باغتصاب صبى صغير.  ثم قام الإمام بتوجيه ألفاظ جنسية لمسعود وأصدقائه إذا  قاموا باستخدام  الكاميرا فى هذا الجناح أو تصوير أى شىء. وقال الشاب الذى  عانى من  الاغتصاب، إنه تعرض للتهديد إذا هرب أو لم ينفذ الأوامر، وأنه سيتم  نشر  تسجيلات له على الإنترنت، مما سيصيبه بوصمة عار، ولذلك كان يتم إجباره   دائمًا بقتل البشر وتلغيم السيارات. وكان قد أصدر أئمة "داعش" فى ليبيا   فتاوى تجيز إقامة "الجنس والعلاقات الحميمة" مع الجهاديين الشباب، بسبب عدم   وجود النساء لتلبية الحاجات الجنسية للجهاديين، بينما يقوم التنظيم فى   العراق بإعدام المثليين جنسيًا عن طريق رميهم من فوق أسطح المنازل.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2015)

*بالصور: داعش يقطع رأس ليبي في درس تعليمي للأطفال عن «فن الذبح»*

*



*


*



*





*

*




*الجمعة ٥ يونيو ٢٠١٥ - ٠٢:٠٩:٢٣ م*


* 

*



*24. إعداد: شادية سرحان*
*أعدم تنظيم داعش، أحد المتطوعين لجيش الحكومة الليبية "طبرق" بقطع رأسه خارج مسجد، بحضور عدد من الأطفال الذين لا تتجاوز أعمارهم الثامنة، وفقاً لما ذكرته صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.*

*ونشرت الصحيفة  مجموعة من الصور لمقاتل من تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في ليبيا، يعدم جندياً ليبياً بقطع رأسه، وحوله مجموعة من الأطفال، يشاهدون الحادثة البشعة، بدون أن يظهر على وجه أي منهم أي علامات فزع أو رعب، ويُعتقد أن عملية الإعدام نفذت بمسجد في مدينة درنة الليبية.*

*وأوضحت الصحيفة البريطانية أن التنظيم ألقى القبض على الضحية، ويدعى "عبد النبي شرجاوي"، بتهمة الردة، مضيفة أن الجندي كان مرتدياً الملابس البرتقالية التي عرف التنظيم بها في حالات الإعدام.*

*وذكرت الصحيفة أن الجندي الليبي كان ملقى على الأرض بعدما قطع رأسه على يد أحد عناصر داعش، وسمح للأطفال أن يلعبوا في جسده وإمساك رأسه أيضاً بهدف تعليمي.*

*



*




*ويظهر بالفيديو، أن الأطفال تم جمعهم لتعليمهم الذبح باحتراف وسرعة فائقة، بحضور شبان صغار في العمر، يحملون سلاحاً ويغطون رؤوسهم، وكان عنوان الدرس، "درس اليوم للجميع هو فن الذبح!"، بحسب الصحيفة.*

*ونشر التنظيم صورتين عبر ولاية برقة، واصفاً ما حدث بأنه درس تعليمي.*

*



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2015)

*لماذا يكره البغدادي  التليفون المحمول ؟





                     نقلا عن دوت مصر
  أعلن مسؤولون أمريكيون، أن قائد تنظيم "داعش" أبو بكر البغدادي لا  يمتلك  هاتفا خلويا يتواصل به مع كبار القادة، وفق ما ذكرت صحيفة "نيويورك   تايمز".
  وبحسب الصحيفة فإن مسؤولين قالوا إن قوات خاصة أمريكية من فرق  "قوات  الدلتا" حصلت على وثائق من منزل عنصر داعشي كبير، مختص بالشؤون  المالية،  قتل في سوريا الأسبوع الماضي، أعطت معلومات حول كيف يفلت كبار  المسؤولين  في "داعش" من قبضة القوات الأمريكية ورقابتها.
  وقالت الصحيفة إنه من بين البيانات التي وجدت، والتي تتراوح  مساحتها بين  4 إلى 7 تيرابيت، هناك معلومات تكشف كيف يعمل قائد الظل لتنظيم  داعش أبو  بكر البغدادي، ويحاول التهرب من ملاحقات قوات التحالف الدولي،  حيث تكشف  هذه المعلومات أن البغدادي يجتمع دوريا مع أمراء إقليميين أو قادة  في  مقراته في الرقة شرق سوريا، ومن أجل ضمان أمانه وسلامته، يعهد إلى  سائقين  مخصوصين نقل الأمراء وطلب من كل واحد منهم أن يسلمه هاتفه وأي أجهزة   إلكترونية أخرى قبل الصعود للسيارة لتجنب الكشف عن مواقعهم من قبل   المخابرات الأمريكية التي تتعقبهم.
  وكشفت الصحيفة أيضا أن زوجات القادة الكبار للتنظيم، من بينهم  زوجة  البغدادي نفسه تلعب دورا هاما أكثر مما هو معروف عنهن، حيث يقمن بنقل   المعلومات من الواحدة إلى الأخرى ثم إلى أزواجهم وذلك لتجنب التنصت   الإلكتروني.
  ليوضح مسؤول كبير في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية "أقول إننا من تلك  الغارة  تعلمنا الكثير ما لم نعرفه من قبل"، قبل أن يضيف "كل يوم الصورة  تصبح  أوضح عن هذا التنظيم، وكيف تتطور، وكيف أصبح عالمي وكيف يتواصل".



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)

*مقتل بلمختار في غارة للجيش الأميركي*

*



**مختار بلمختار*





*
*


*الاثنين  15 يونيو, 2015 - 01:46  بتوقیت أبوظبي *
*أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية*

*أعلنت الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة، ليل الأحد الأثنين، مقتل القيادي في تنظيم القاعدة ببلاد المغرب الإسلامي، مختار بلمختار، في غارة أميركية شرقي ليبيا.*

*وأوضحت الحكومة الليبية في بيان أن الغارة الأميركية التي استهدفت بلمختار ومجموعة من أتباعه، تمت بالتشاور مع الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة.*
*وأكدت الحكومة "أن هذه العملية جزء من الدعم الدولي الذي طالما طالبت الحكومة الليببة لمحاربة الإرهاب الذي بات يشكل هاجس على الوضع الاقليمي والدولي."*
*وطالب البيان بالمزيد من التشاور والتنسيق لمحاربة الإرهاب سيما تهديد تنظيم الدولة وسيطرته على مدينة سرت وقيامة بالتحرك غربا تجاه مدينة مصراته وجنوبا في إتجاه قاعدة الجفرة العسكرية.*
*وجددت الحكومة الليبية مطالبتها للمجتمع الدولي برفع حظر توريد الأسحلة للجيش الليبي ودعمه في معركته ضد الإرهاب.*
*والمتشدد بلمختار هو قل المدبر لعملية احتجاز الرهائن في منشأة الغاز في عين أمناس بالجزائر، والتي أدت إلى مقتل جميع منفذي العملية، ونحو 32 رهينة أجنبية.*

*مختار بلمختار

مقتل مختار بلمختار




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*
لأول مرة.. داعش يقطع أوصال جاسوس قبل إعدامه





نقلا عن دنيا الوطن
بث المكتب الإعلامي في "ولاية دجلة" إصدارا جديدا بعنوان "ردع الجواسيس"  أظهر إعدام أحد الأشخاص بطريقة يستخدمها التنظيم للمرة الأولى، بتهمة  التجسس لصالح ضباط استخبارات في "البيشمركة".

وقام التنظيم بصلب المتهم محمود خلف (33) عاما على عمود خشبي، مشددا القيد  علي رجليه ويديه، ومن ثم قام أحد عناصر التنظيم بقطع يد خلف، فيما يُتوقع  أن التنظيم قطع يده الأخرى، ورجليه قبل إعدامه.

يشار إلى أن "ولاية دجلة" هي أحدث "ولايات" التنظيم في العراق، حيث تم  الإعلان عنها في شباط/ فبراير الماضي، وتضم عدة مدن وقرى جنوبي الموصل،  وهي: "القيارة، والشرقاط، والحضر، والزاب، وحمام العليل".

وأوضح أحد قيادات تنظيم الدولة أنه تم رصد محمود خلف عبر أجهزة ترصد  وكاميرات مراقبة، بعد إثارة الشكوك حول تحركاته، والأماكن التي يذهب إليها،  وهو ما اعترف به محمود خلف ابن مدينة ديالى.

كما اعترف محمود خلف أن ضابطا في "البيشمركة" وفّر له سلاحا شخصيا، وأجهزة  اتصال، بالإضافة إلى تسليمه ثلاثة عناصر للعمل تحت يده، ومساعدته.

وبعد اعترافاته، بث الإصدار الآية القرآنية: "إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله  ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا أو تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم  من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض".

يذكر أن تنظيم الدولة عادة ما يقوم بصلب المتهمين بـ"العمالة"، بعد إعدامهم  في ساحة عامة، إلّا أن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يصلب فيها شخصا قبل  إعدامه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2015)

*نشر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية (داعش)، الثلاثاء، شريطا مصورا يظهر قيامه بإعدام 16 شخصا في شمال العراق بتهمة "الجاسوسية"، مستخدما وسائل وحشية جديدة شملت الحرق داخل سيارة والإغراق وفصل الرؤوس باستخدام متفجرات.*
*ويسيطر التنظيم على اجزاء من شمال العراق وغربه منذ هجوم شنه في يونيو 2014، أبرزها الموصل (شمال) مركز محافظة نينوى. ويشن تحالف دولي تقوده الولايات المتحدة غارات جوية ضد مواقعه منذ أشهر.*
*ونشرت حسابات إلكترونية جهادية اليوم الشريط الصادر عن "ولاية نينوى" التابعة للتنظيم، وفيه يعرض من قال انهم "جواسيس" تعاونوا مع القوات العراقية وتقديم احداثيات عن مواقع له تعرضت بعد ذلك للقصف الجوي.*
*وبعد عرض مشاهد لما قال انها آثار القصف والضحايا، يسمع متحدث يحمل مسؤولية مقتل هؤلاء إلى "نفوس دنيئة دنية ارتضت الذل والهوان وباعت روحها للشيطان لتكون اداة طيعة بيد اعداء الدين لحرب المسلمين".*
*بعد ذلك، يبدأ الشريط المقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء بعرض ثلاث مجموعات من "الجواسيس" تم إعدام كل منها بطريقة مختلفة.*
*واقتاد عناصر من التنظيم المجموعة الأولى التي ضمت أربعة اشخاص مقيدي اليدين والرجلين، إلى داخل سيارة قبل أن يقفلوا أبوابها. وأطلق عنصر ملثم قذيفة صاروخية باتجاه السيارة التي احترقت بفعل الانفجار، بينما صورت الكاميرا لقطات من بعيد للأفراد الأربعة وهم يحترقون داخلها.*
*أما الجزء الثاني فأظهر عنصرا ملثما يقتاد خمسة أشخاص إلى داخل قفص من الحديد، قبل أن يغلقه بقفل. وترفع رافعة القفص وتغرقه في ما يبدو أنها بركة سباحة. وجهز القفص بكاميرتين صورتا معاناة الأفراد الخمسة تحت الماء، قبل أن يرفع مجددا وتبدو فيه خمس جثث.*
*أما المجموعة الثالثة فكان أفرادها السبعة جاثمين على ركبتيهم جنباً إلى جنب في ما يبدو أنه سهل، قبل أن يقوم عنصر ملثم بلف حبل أزرق اللون حول رقبة كل منهم، وأظهر التسجيل الحبل ينفجر، ما أدى إلى انفصال الرؤوس عن الأجساد وتصاعد غبار كثيف.*
*ولم يحدد الشريط الأمكنة التي نفذت فيها الاعدامات.*
*وسبق للتنظيم الذي يسيطر على مساحات من سوريا والعراق ان نشر مواد دعائية تظهر قيامه بتنفيذ عمليات اعدام بحق مئات الاشخاص على الاقل، من خلال الذبح والحرق واطلاق النار والرجم والرمي من مبان مرتفعة.*
*ويرى محللون ان التنظيم الذي يبتدع اساليب جديدة في عمليات الاعدام التي ينفذها، يسعى الى نشر الخوف والصدمة وتثبيت سطوته على المناطق التي يسيطر عليها، والتي يطبق فيها تفسيرا متشددا للشريعة الاسلامية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2015)

*بريطانيا تعطي الضوء الأخضر لـ"قواتها الخاصة" لمواجهة داعش*

الأحد, 05 يوليو, 2015, 05:53 مFacebookTwitterGoogle+Print






*لندن- (أ ش أ):*
*حصلت القوات الجوية الخاصة البريطانية "ساس" على الضوء الأخضر لشن الغارات في عمق الأراضي التي تقع تحت سيطرة تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في سوريا والعراق- حسبما كشفت مصادر استخباراتية بريطانية عليا.*
*وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" في نسختها الإلكترونية، اليوم الأحد، أنه وسط تزايد الخطر إزاء التهديد المباشر لبريطانيا، أعطيت -ساس- "تفويضا مطلقا لقتل أو اعتقال زعماء التنظيم الإرهابي - بما في ذلك العقل المدبر وراء المجزرة التي وقعت على شاطئ تونسي" وراح ضحيتها العديد من السياح البريطانيين.*
*ومن المتوقع أن تعمل قوة من 100 فرد من النخبة في الحرب السرية جنبا إلى جنب مع القوات الخاصة الأمريكية وفرق قوات البحرية.*
*وتعهد رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ديفيد كاميرون، الأسبوع الماضي باستجابة "واسعة" لمقتل 30 سائحا بريطانيا على يد الإرهابي التابع لتنظيم داعش سيف الدين رزقي في منتجع الشاطئ التونسي في سوسة بتونس.*
*وفقا لتقارير صحفية ستعمل الخدمات الجوية الخاصة، وخدمة القوارب الخاصة البريطانية مع المخابرات البريطانية و مكاتب الاتصالات الحكومية البريطانية -خدمة التنصت التابعة للحكومة البريطانية - على استهداف داعش والجماعات الإرهابية الأخرى التي تشكل تهديدا لبريطانيا.*
*وسيتم التخطيط للقيام بالعمليات وبتنسيق من المقر المشترك الدائم في نورثوود، شمال غرب لندن.*
*وقالت مصادر إنه من المحتمل أن كل بعثة ستتطلب موافقة من رئيس الوزراء.*
*وقال مصدر استخباراتي بارز: "يتم دفع الخدمات الجوية الخاصة إلى أن تكون أكثر استباقية منذ فترة طويلة".*
*وقد أدى الهجوم في تونس إلى إعادة التفكير وتسريع استخدام "القوات الخاصة" ضد تنظيم داعش المتطرف*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بالصور: داعش يقطع رأس ليبي في درس تعليمي للأطفال عن «فن الذبح»*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
ازاى كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ازاى الاطفال وقفين عادى كدا !! مش مستوعبه و لا قادرا استوعب !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2015)

*«داعش» يعدم 3 عراقيين بـ«قطع أعضائهم التناسلية»*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2015)

​ *طائرات F16 الأمريكية ستقلب موازين المعركة ضد داعش قريبا*

*قسم الاخبار العاجله*





 

 *عرض أول مشاركة غير مقروءة* 
أدوات الموضوع



انواع عرض  الموضوع



http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3808968&postcount=1  flysmsm​ ​ 


​ ​ ​




​ 



​



*طائرات F16 الأمريكية ستقلب موازين المعركة ضد داعش قريبا* 
​ 

*  طائرات F16 الأمريكية ستقلب موازين المعركة ضد داعش قريبا





 نقلا عن الوطن
 قال مسؤول عسكري عراقي، إن بلاده تسلمت طائرات أمريكية مقاتلة من طراز   F16 ستقلب موازين المعركة مع "داعش"، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك قواعد باتت جاهزة   لاستقبال هذا النوع من الطائرات التي تعاقد العراق على شرائها من الولايات   المتحدة.

 وأضاف الفريق طيار أنور حمد، أمين قائد القوات الجوية العراقية، في  تصريح  لـ"شبكة الإعلام العراقية"، نقلته "بي بي سي عربي"، أن طائرات الـ  F16  ستصل العراق قريبًا، مبينًا أنها "ستقلب موازين المعارك ضد تنظيم  داعش".
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2015)

*بالفيديو| أخطر تسريب: السيناتور الأمريكي جون ماكين يُخرج أفلام "داعش"؟*

*كتب : محمد حامدالإثنين 13-07-2015 16:30*
*طباعة*

*53*
*

*


*



​**سربت مجموعة من الهاكرز في روسيا تحت اسم "سايبر بيركوت" مقطعا مصورا قالت إنه من الحاسوب الشخصي لأحد مساعدي السيناتور الأمريكي، جون ماكين، يظهر فيه كواليس تصوير أحد أفلام الذبح لـ(داعش).*
*وكشف المقطع المصور الذي حصلوا عليه مجموعة الهاكرز أثناء زيارة ماكين لأوكرانيا عن كواليس سينمائية، لتصوير أحد فيديوهات الذبح الشهيرة لتنظيم (داعش) الإرهابي في العراق والشام.*
*ويبدو واضحا في المقطع المصور الإشراف الهوليوودي على التصوير في استديو سينمائي محترف، وليس في إحدى مناطق سيطرة (داعش)، حيث يظهر الذابح من عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي، والمذبوح الضحية، ممثلان يؤديان دوراً، وليس واقعيين.*
*ووجّهت مجموعة القراصنة الإلكترونيين رسالةً إلى ماكين أكدت فيها، أنها تمتلك ملفاً غاية في الخطورة، استحوذت عليه من ملفاته الشخصية، ونصحته بأخذ الحيطة والحذر في المرات القادمة، بعدم حمل ملفات مهمة، خصوصاً عن زيارة أوكرانيا.*
*ومن المتوقع أن يفتح المقطع المصور الذي تم تداوله علي مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، جدلا ونقاش واسعا، سيستقبله أصحاب نظرية المؤامرة بالكثير من الترحاب، ويطرح تساؤلات عديدة حول حقيقة فيديوهات داعش السابقة.*
*ويدعم هذا كل الفرضيات حول وقوف محترفي سينما خلف صناعة افلام داعش الهوليودية، خصوصاً مع زوايا الكاميرا، والمؤثرات البصرية والصوتية، والتي يصعب تواجدها مع تنظيم، يفترض أن التحالف الدولي يقصف مواقعه ليل نهار، بحسب موقع "العربي الجديد".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2015)

*داعش يعلن مقتل المصري محمود الغندور





نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
بعد أنباء كثيرة تداولت طوال الفترة الماضية عن  ومقتل محمود الغندور المنضم إلى داعش وخروج الغندور أكثر من مرة بنفسه لنفي  هذه الأنباء، تأكد بشكل نهائي مقتل محمود الغندور في المعارك المشتعلة  الآن في العراق وبالتحديد في مدينة حديثة الواقعة غرب العراق في محافظة  الأنبار على بعد 260 كم غرب العاصمة بغداد.
وأكد خبر مقتل الغندور عدد من عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي المصريين المنضمين  لصفوف التنظيم وأكد أحد عناصر داعش الإرهابي يدعي عاقد اللواء والذي قال  على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك": " نزف إليكم خبر  استشهاد أخونا أبو دجانة المصري محمود الغندور في المعارك الدائرة في  حديثة.. نسأل الله عز وجل أن يتقبله وأن يلحقنا به على خير".
ومن المؤكدين لخبر الوفاة أيضا أبو سياف المصري أحد أبرز المصريين المنضمين  لداعش وأحد القادة الميدانيين الذي يعتبر صديقا للغندور وظهر معه من قبل  في صورة تجمعهما أثناء تناولهما الطعام في العراق، هذا بجانب إسلام يكن  الذي كشفت مواقع جهادية تأكيده لخبر مقتل محمود الغندور الذي كان يلقب في  داعش بـ "غندر أبو دجانة" و" أبودجانة المصري".
جدير بالذكر أن محمود الغندور كان أحد أقرب أصدقاء إسلام يكن المنضم إلى  داعش ما جعله يترك موهبته في الغناء ومهنته كحكم وينضم لتنظيم داعش  الإرهابي في مفاجأة كبرى لأهله وأصدقائه كان له صدى واسع جدا في الشارع  المصري*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)

*بالصور |  "داعش" يعلن أسر مصريًا قبطيًا في بليبيا

نقلا عن كلمتى





أعلن  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في ليبيا ، عن أسر ثلاثة شبان مسيحيين، من  جنسيات  مختلفة ،أحدهم  مصرى قبطى والثانى غانى الجنسية والثالث نيجيرى 

وبحسب  الصور التى نشرها المكتب الإعلامي لما يسمى بـ"ولاية برقة"، والتابع   لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى في ليبيا ، تبين ان الشاب القبطى هو "بخيت ناجح  إفرنك  عبيد" ، ومن مواليد سنة 1994 ومن محافظة سوهاج في صعيد مصر.

وكتب التنظيم الإرهابى أسفل الصور  : "أسر صليبي مصري، وصليبي غاني، وصليبي نيجيري، في عملية أمنية". 

 وكان تنظيم الدولة، أعدم فبراير الماضى ، 21 قبطيا مصريا في ليبيا، كما   أقدم على إعدام نحو 30 إثيوبيا مسيحيا في ليبيا أيضا، كلهم من العمال،   وموظفي الكنائس.

ومن جانبنا نحن موقع "الاقباط اليوم" ، نناشد  المهندس إبراهيم محلب ، رئيس  الحكومة ، والسيد وزير الخارجية ، بسرعة  التحرك وإتخاذ خطوات جادة لإنقاذ  المواطن المصرى .



















*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)

*رئيس هيئة الأركان الأمريكية: هزيمة داعش تحتاج 20 عاما

نقلا عن دوت مصر 






قال   رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة الأمريكية، الجنرال ريموند أوديرنو، أمس   الجمعة، إنه يعتقد أن هزيمة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" قد يستغرق من 10   إلى 20 سنة"، وذلك أبعد مما يتوقع البيت الأبيض.

 وأضاف في حديث  للصحفيين نشرته شبكة CNN "سي إن إن" على موقعها باللغة  العربية، أن هزيمة  التنظيم "تتجه لأن تأخذ وقتا أطول مما كان يعتقد  الكثيرون".

 وأشار  إلى أنه لاحظ أنها تحتاج إلى أكثر من العمليات العسكرية لهزيمة  التنظيم،  مشيرا إلى الإجراءات الاقتصادية والدبلوماسية التي نحتاجها  لمواجهة تحدي  "داعش".

 ودافع الجنرال أوديرنو عن تدريب القوات المحلية، بوصفها  أفضل طريقة  لمحاربة الجماعة، أكثر من عملية نشر جنود أمريكيين على الأرض،  وهي وجهة  النظر التي تتفق مع وجهة نظر الإدارة.* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)

*السعودية توجه ضربة  قاضية لداعش وتلقى القبض على خلية تضم 431 بينهم مصريون





نقلا عن اليوم السابع
 وجهت السعودية ضربة قاضية لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى، وقال المتحدث الأمنى   بوزارة الداخلية السعودية، إن الجهات الأمنية المختصة تمكنت خلال الأسابيع   القليلة الماضية من الإطاحة بتنظيم مكون من خلايا عنقودية مرتبط بتنظيم   داعش الإرهابى، وذلك ضمن مخطط يُدار من المناطق المضطربة فى الخارج ويهدف   إلى إثارة الفتنة الطائفية وإشاعة الفوضى، مشيراً إلى أنه تم القاء القبض   على (431) أربعمائة وواحد وثلاثين موقوفاً غالبيتهم مواطنون، إضافة إلى   مشاركين يحملون جنسيات أخرى شملت اليمنية، والمصرية، والسورية، والأردنية،   والجزائرية، والنيجيرية، والتشادية، وآخرين غير محددى الهوية.  وأشار  المتحدث الأمنى السعودى أن ما يجمع بين هذه الخلايا (التى فُرضت  عليها  قيود أمنية بعدم التواصل المباشر بينها) هو الانتماء لتنظيم "داعش   الإرهابى" من حيث تبنى الفكر وتكفير المجتمع واستباحة الدماء، ومن ثم تبادل   الأدوار لتنفيذ المخططات والأهداف التى تملى عليهم من الخارج.  المقبوض  عليهم نفذوا عدداً من العمليات الإجرامية ولفت المتحدث فى بيان نشرته وكالة  الأنباء السعودية"واس" إلى أن المقبوض  عليهم نفذوا عدداً من العمليات  الإجرامية من بينها حادث استهداف المصلين  بقرية الدالوه بمحافظة الإحساء،  وحادث إطلاق النار على دورية الأمن العام  شرق مدينة الرياض، وحادث إطلاق  النار على دورية لأمن المنشآت أثناء تأديتها  عملها بمحيط موقع الخزن  الاستراتيجى جنوبى مدينة الرياض مما أدى إلى  استشهاد قائدها والتمثيل  بجثته وحرقها، وحادث استهداف المصلين بمسجد الإمام  على بن أبى طالب ببلدة  القديح، وحادث استهداف المصلين الفاشل بمسجد الحسين  بن على بحى العنود  بالدمام.  ونشرت الداخلية السعودية تفاصيل هذه العمليات، وقالت إنه "بفضل  من الله ثم  بجهود رجال الأمن وما توفر لهم من قدرات تم الكشف عمن يقف خلف  هذه الحوادث،  ففى حادث استهداف المصلين بقرية الدالوه بمحافظة الإحساء، تم  ضبط (97)  سبعة وتسعين موقوفاً، لعلاقتهم بأعضاء الخلية التى تقف خلف  الحادث، واتضح  أن من ضمن ما كان يخطط له هؤلاء القيام بعمليات داخل  المملكة، ومنها ما  تسمى بعمليات (الذئب المنفرد) تستهدف إثارة الفتنة  الطائفية، ورجال أمن  ومقيمين، وفق ما تلقوه من أوامر من التنظيم الضال فى  الخارج، وتوفيرهم  لأنشطة الخلية أسلحة، وأسمدة كيماوية لاستخدامها فى صنع  المتفجرات وخدمات  تقنية، كما ظهر ارتباطهم بحادثة استهداف دورية الأمن  شرقى مدينة الرياض  (واستشهاد كل من الجندى أول / ثامر عمران المطيرى  والجندى أول / عبدالمحسن  خلف المطيرى) بتوفير مأوى ووسائل اتصال استخدمها  الجناة فى مراحل تنفيذ  جريمتهما النكراء وهما كل من الموقوفين(يزيد بن  محمد أبو نيان ونواف شريف  العنزى)".  القبض على 190 كونوا أربع خلايا  بتنسيق مع قيادات التنظيم فى الخارج وأشار المتحدث الأمنى السعودى إلى أنه  فيما يتعلق بالحادثان الآثمان اللذان  استهدفا المصلين بمسجد الإمام على بن  أبى طالب (رضى الله عنه) ببلدة  القديح، ومسجد الحسين بن على (رضى الله  عنه) بحى العنود بالدمام، فقد أظهرت  التحقيقات أدواراً لأشخاص آخرين ترتبط  بهاتين الجريمتين وبنشاطات  الموقوفين فيهما، ودلت التحريات الأولية بأنهم  من المنتمين لتنظيم داعش  الإرهابى ومن ذلك تنطلق نشاطاتهم الضالة، وقد  باشرت الجهات الأمنية بعد  التحقق من أوضاعهم وارتباطاتهم القبض عليهم  وعددهم (190) مائة وتسعون  موقوفاً، وقد قاموا بتكوين أربع خلايا بتنسيق مع  قيادات التنظيم فى الخارج  من خلال هادى قطيم الشيبانى، وحدد لكل واحدة  منها دورها، حيث تشترك مهام  اثنتين منها فى الرصد الميدانى للمواقع  المستهدفة سواء أكانت مساجد أو  منشآت حكومية أو رجال أمن، وتولى ذلك كل من  (ماجد مصطفى النافع- معن محمد  الشبانات- عبدالإله الموسى- عبدالسلام سعد  معجب بوراس- محمد منصور المناع-  عمر عبدالعزيز الدخيل- عبدالله عبدالرحمن  الهياف- خالد عبدالكريم الحسين-  سلطان عبدالله الحسين- محمد عبدالعزيز  محمد القصير)".  وأضاف المتحدث الأمنى "فيما تولت (الخلية الثالثة) تجهيز  الانتحاريين  وإعدادهم ومنهم الموقوفون (إبراهيم عبدالعزيز الحسين- يزيد  زيد القعود-  يزيد منصور القحطاني- يزيد صالح المنيع- المنتحر / صالح بن  عبدالرحمن صالح  القشعمى والمنتحر / خالد عايد الشمرى- أحمد فايع أحمد آل  طالع العسيري)،  كما تولت هذه الخلية مهمة نقل المنتحر/ صالح القشعمى صباح  يوم الجمعة 4 / 8  / 1436هـ إلى القطيف، والتوجه به بعد مساعدته فى ارتداء  الحزام الناسف إلى  المسجد المستهدف وابتعادهم بعد إنزاله هناك، وعودتهم  بعد الجريمة إلى مكان  وقوعها كبقية المتجمهرين وتصويرها، وكذلك نقلهم  للمنتحر/ خالد الشمرى إلى  الدمام وإنزاله فى مواقف السيارات لتنفيذ  عمليته".  الخلية الرابعة كانت مهمتها تصنيع الأحزمة الناسفة وأكد المتحدث  الأمنى السعودى فى بيانه أنه فيما يتعلق بـ"(الخلية الرابعة)  فكانت مهمتها  تصنيع الأحزمة الناسفة وعناصرها هم كل من: (هادى قطيم  الشيبانى- ماجد  مصطفى النافع- عمر عبدالعزيز الدخيل- معن محمد عبدالله  الشبانات-  عبدالرحمن إبراهيم السحيم)"، لافتا إلى أن من الإجراءات الأمنية  فى الضبط  والمتابعة وفحص المضبوطات ونتائج المعمل الجنائى تم إحباط عمليات  إرهابية  مروعة خطط لها التنظيم الضال فى الأيام الفاضلة والبعض منها حدد  تنفيذها  فى يوم الجمعة التاسع من شهر رمضان المبارك لتتزامن مع عمليات  التنظيم  الإرهابية التى نفذت فى دول أخرى.  وأشارت الداخلية السعودية إلى أن من  العمليات التى تم إحباطها عملية  انتحارية باستخدام الأحزمة الناسفة تستهدف  الجامع التابع لمبنى قوات  الطوارئ الخاصة بالرياض الذى يستوعب (3000)  ثلاثة آلاف مصل وذلك فى يوم  الجمعة 9 / 9 / 1436هـ، استغلالاً لتواجد  المنسوبين لأداء الصلاة فيه، بهدف  إيقاع أكبر قدر من الضحايا، وعمليات  انتحارية كانت تستهدف عدداً من  المساجد بالمنطقة الشرقية بشكل متتابع فى  كل يوم جمعة يتزامن معها عمليات  اغتيال رجال أمن من العاملين على الطرق،  والتخطيط وإجراء مسوح ميدانية  لمقرات إحدى البعثات الدبلوماسية لاستهدافها  والعمل على تحديد مقار سكن عدد  من رجال الأمن ضمن مخطط لاغتيالهم،  وعمليات تستهدف منشآت أمنية وحكومية فى  محافظة شرورة، وإقامة معسكر لهذا  الغرض داخل صحراء شرورة لتلقى التدريبات  العسكرية المختلفة فيه، والتواصل  والتنسيق لتلك العمليات مع العناصر  المطلوبة فى اليمن.  تمكنت قوات الأمن  من النفاذ إلى البنية التحتية لهذه الخلايا وأكد المتحدث الأمنى السعودى  أنه بالإضافة إلى المتورطين مباشرة فى هذه  العمليات الإجرامية، فقد تمكنت  قوات الأمن من النفاذ إلى البنية التحتية  لهذه الخلايا وذلك من خلال ضبط  العناصر الداعمة، وتلك التى تعمل على نشر  الفكر المنحرف عبر شبكة الإنترنت  وتجنيد العناصر، ونشر الدعاية المضللة  وعددهم (144) موقوفاً، وتم من خلال  ذلك التعامل مع أصحاب المعرفات التالية،  منها المعرف " داعشى وافتخر"،  والمعرف " بعت الدنيا"، والمعرف" جنون  الاستشهاد"، والمعرف" جليبيب  الجزراوى"، والمعرف" غربه 4"، والمعرف " طويلب  علم"، والمعرف" حزام ناسف"،  والمستخدم من قبل الموقوف/ على محمد على  العتيق الذى ضبط فى منزله معمل  لتصنيع المتفجرات ومواد مختلفة تستخدم لذلك  الغرض.  كما تمكنت الأجهزة  الأمنية السعودية وفقاً لبيان الداخلية السعودية من ضبط  عدد من الوثائق  والأجهزة ووسائل الاتصال ومواد متفجرة هٌربت من الخارج  وأسلحة وذخائر، وقد  استشهد فى تلك العمليات الأمنية ضد تلك الخلايا (37)  سبعة وثلاثون ما بين  رجال أمن ومواطنين، كما أصيب (120) مائة وعشرون ما بين  رجال أمن  ومواطنين، كما قتل فى هذه العمليات (6) ستة إرهابيين.  وأشار المتحدث إلى  أن المتابعة الأمنية والتحقيقات لاتزال تواصل إجراءاتها  لكشف وضبط كل من  له صله بهذه الأنشطة الإجرامية، وسوف يتم الإعلان عما  يستجد فى حينه.* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2015)

* 							«داعش» يعدم بطل العالم للملاكمة التايلاندية						

*​*







نقلا عن دوت مصر


 أكد الموقع الإلكتروني للتلفزيون الصربي "RTS1"، اليوم الأربعاء،  إعدام  تنظيم "داعش" بطل العالم مرتين في الملاكمة التايلاندية الألماني -   الألباني الأصل - فالديت جاشي.


 ونقل موقع "روسيا اليوم" عن نشطاء قولهم إن البطل الدولي البالغ من  العمر  29 عاما، حاول الهرب من قوات التنظيم، التي انضم إليها في يناير  الماضي،  من مدينة حلب السورية مع مجموعة أخرى من الأشخاص، ونقل نشطاء عن  مصادر  موثوقة أن الملاكم سجن في مدينة منبج قبل أن يعدم.


 وفي الوقت نفسه أشارت مصادر سورية إلى أن بطل العالم السابق يمكن أن  يكون  على قيد الحياة، ولكنه يحاول مغادرة الأراضي التي تسيطر عليها المنظمة   الإرهابية.

 وقال "جاشي" حين انضم إلى "داعش": "أريد أن أفعل شيئا جيدا وأموت وأنا   أقوم به"، وطالب الجميع بعدم انتقاد فعلته هذه لأنهم"لا يعرفون القصة   كلها"، بحسب قوله.

 وقال التلفزيون السويسري إن فالديت جاشي توفي بعد انضمامه إلى تنظيم   "داعش" في يناير الماضي، وذكر أن شقيقه أكد وفاته يوم السبت 4 يوليو في   ظروف غامضة حينها.











*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2015)

* حيث شن سلاح الجو  التركي، اليوم، أولى  غاراته على مواقع تنظيم "داعش" في سوريا، كما أطلقت  السلطات التركية، حملة  مداهمات واسعة في إسطنبول ضد إرهابيين، وناشطين من  حزب العمال الكردستاني  اعتقل خلالها 251 شخصا، بحسب وسائل الإعلام التركية.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2015)

*«داعش» يقتل عروسين لعدم عقد قرانهما وفقًا لشروط التنظيم





 نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
 أفادت وسائل اعلام عربية، اليوم الجمعة، بأن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي أقدم على قتل رجل
	
 وزوجته بسبب "عقد قرانهما" المخالف لتعاليم التنظيم. 
وقالت سكاي نيوز، إن مسلحين تابعون لتنظيم داعش قتلوا رجلا وزوجته في مدينة  الفلوجة، بمحافظة الانبار بسبب مخالفة شروط التنظيم الخاصة بعقد القران.
وأوضحت أن الزوجين قتلا إثر "عدم تسجيل عقد قرانهما في محاكم التنظيم  الشرعية"، وينتشر التنظيم في مدينة الفلوجة ثاني أكبر مدينة بمحافظة  الأنبار، فيما يسيطر بالكامل على مدينة الرمادي مركز المحافظة.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2015)

*سماحة فضيلة  "خليفة المسلمين"   و"أمير المؤمنين" أبو بكر البغدادى  حامل درجة الماجسيتير  الازهرية    يؤءتى  اعمالا  اخلاقية  عظيمة   وسامية   ورفيعة ...  
"خلافة على منهاج النبوة"
بعد نشر صورته وهو يحطم تماثيل وصلبان كنائس المسيحيين [التى فى إدعائه  كفراً وشركاً ,و...و...].
بيانه كالاتى :
 السبت 1 ذو القعدة 1436هـ - 15 أغسطس 2015م KSA 06:39 - GMT 03:39
خليفة "داعش" اغتصب رهينة أميركية "مرات" قبل مقتلها
 كمال قبيسي
قبل مقتلها في فبراير الماضي، اغتصب الخليفة "الداعشي" أبو بكر البغدادي عاملة الإغاثة الأميركية كايلا مولر "مرات" طبقاً لما أكدت عائلتها ليلة أمس الجمعة خبراً بالمعنى نفسه بثته محطة ABC News الأميركية، نقلاً عن مصادر أمنية، ذكرت لها وللعائلة سابقاً، بأن "كايلا" كانت ضحية اغتصاب متكرر انتهك به البغدادي جسدها طوال 18 شهراً كانت أثناءها حبيسة في مجمّع سكني بالشمال السوري.
وذكر والدا كايلا للمحطة: "أخبرونا أنها تعرضت للتعذيب، وكانت ملك البغدادي (..) سمعنا ذلك في يونيو الماضي من الحكومة" طبقاً لما أكده كارل ومارشا مولر، في معرض حديثهما عن الابنة التي لو كانت حية وحرة من الأسر "الداعشي" لاحتفلت أمس الجمعة بعيد ميلادها السابع والعشرين.
في تقرير المحطة أن البغدادي "قام شخصياً باستدراج كايلا من ولاية أريزونا كعاملة إغاثة، ليقوم بحبسها داخل بيت أبو سياف" في إشارة إلى "داعشي" تونسي كان مسؤولاً عن عمليات إدارة النفط والغاز في التنظيم، وقتله الأميركيون مع 10 آخرين في 16 مايو الماضي، على حد ما تلخص "العربية.نت" عن عملية نفذتها وحدة من قوات "دلتا" الأميركية الخاصة في أحد حقول النفط قرب مدينة دير الزور بالشمال السوري، وفيها اعتقلوا زوجته "أم سياف" التي حققوا معها، ثم قاموا بتسليمها قبل 10 أيام إلى سلطات إقليم كردستان بشمال العراق.

وزعم التنظيم الداعشي أن كايلا قتلتها غارة شنتها الطائرات الأردنية على عناصره في الرقة

"كان يتردد دائماً على بيت أبو سياف، ليغتصبها"
في المعلومات الجديدة، الواردة عن المحطة الأميركية ووالدي الرهينة المغتصبة والقتيلة فيما بعد، أن البغدادي "كان يتردد دائماً على بيت أبو سياف، ليغتصبها" ثم أعلن التنظيم أنها قتلت "بغارة للتحالف" وتم إيضاحها لاحقاً بأنها غارة قامت بها طائرات أردنية، وعلى إثرها بعث "داعش" برسالة خاصة إلى عائلتها تتضمن معلومات عن موتها، وفقاً لما أكده ذلك الوقت المتحدث باسم مجلس الأمن القومي، بيرنارديت ميهان، مضيفاً أن الرسالة تضمنت صوراً "إحداها تظهر فيها جثتها وهي في الكفن، وكانت واضحة بما فيه الكفاية لتؤكد هويتها للعائلة وللأطباء الشرعيين" كما قال.
وتم الحصول على المعلومات الخاصة باغتصاب البغدادي لكايلا "من مصادر عدة" بينها ما تمت معرفته من مراهقتين إيزيديتين، عمرهما 16 و18 سنة، كانتا رهينتين في مجمع "أبو سياف" السكني، وتمكنتا من الفرار، إضافة إلى إيزيدية ثالثة أنقذتها "وحدة دلتا" التي قتلته، ثم المصدر الأهم، وهو نتائج التحقيق مع زوجته "أم سياف" بعد اعتقالها.
الشيء نفسه ذكرته وكالة "أسوشيتدبرس" ليل أمس الجمعة أيضاً، حول اغتصاب البغدادي لعاملة الإغاثة الأميركية، لكنها اختلفت بمعلومة ذكرت فيها أن خطفها تم "بواسطة إرهابي في التنظيم المتطرف يدعى "أبو سياف" وعاونته في ذلك زوجته" في إشارة إلى التونسي القتيل برصاص الأميركيين، ثم تم "منحها" إلى أحد مقاتلي "داعش" كعروس، وفق ما نقلت الوكالة عن مسؤول أمني بالحكومة الأميركية لم تذكر اسمه.

المصدر إضغط  هنا من فضلك​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2015)

*صلات  النابي أحسن :
عناصر داعش يتذرعون بالقرآن لتبرير اغتصاب الفتيات وأحدهم يخبر فتاة بـ12 من عمرها: ما أفعله يرضي الله
نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)— عبرت روكميني كاليماتشي كاتبة تقرير لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية، عن كيفية تبرير تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش،" لاغتصابه النساء وخصوصا من بنات الطائفة الأيزيدية، مستندا على قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية.

إحدى الفتيات اللواتي اغتصبن قالت لكاليماتشي في تقرير مصور: "كنت لا أستطيع النوم، استيقظ في الساعة الثالثة صباحا متذكرة رائحتهم، وهي رائحة تدفعني للذهاب وغسل أسناني أكثر من عشرة مرات في اليوم، وهي رائحة ستظل معي للأبد."

وأضافت كاليماتشي في مقابلة حصرية مع CNN: "قالت لي إحدى الفتيات الأيزيديات ممن تعرضن للاغتصاب كيف كانت تحاول التفاهم مع رجل بداعش قائلة له إنه يؤلمها وما يفعله غير مقبول، وأنه رد عليها قائلا إن القرآن يسمح له بفعل هذا بها، وأن ما أقوم به في الحقيقة يرضي الله."


وتابعت قائلة: "في الثالث من أغسطس العام الماضي احتل داعش جبل سنجار وهو الموطن الأصلي للطائفة الأيزيدية والنسوة اللواتي قابلتهن وغيرهن أخبرنني بأنه وفي الساعات الأولى تم فصل النساء عن الرجال وتم أخذ الرجال بعيدا ليقتلوا والنساء بعدها حملن على موكب من الحافلات، وهذا يعني أن داعش أتى بحافلات فارغة وأنهم كانوا يعلمون مسبقا بأنهم سيأخذون هؤلاء النساء."

وأضافت: "بعد تحميل النساء في الحافلات أخذن إلى نقاط توقيف مؤقتة إذا جاز التعبير بمخازن كبيرة ويسألن عن أمور حميمة مثل متى كانت آخر دورة شهرية لها؟ لأن أحد قوانين الشريعة تمنع ممارسة الجنس مع فتاة خلال دورتها الشهرية."
اضغط  هنا ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2015)

*البغدادى يغتصب موظفة أمريكية مرارًا قبل مقتلها*
*

*
*نقلا عن مبتدا*

*أكد مسؤولون أمريكيون أن أبو بكر البغدادى، زعيم تنظيم داعش الإرهابى،  اغتصب عدة مرات كايلا مولر، موظفة الإغاثة الأمريكية، أثناء احتجاز التنظيم  لها فى سوريا، قبل إعلان مقتلها، وفقًا لموقع "دويتشه فيله".*


*وأوضحت أميلي لينزنر، المتحدثة باسم عائلة كايلا، أن مسؤولين أمريكيين أبلغوا والديها بأن البغدادى اغتصب ابنتهما التى تعرضت للتعذيب خلال فترة احتجازها فى سوريا، وكانت تبلغ فى ذلك الوقت 26 عامًا.*

*يذكر أن التنظيم الإرهابى أعلن مقتل كايلا، إثر قصف طائرات أردنية  مقاتلة، فى مبنى كانت محتجزة فيه خارج الرقة، وهى أحد معاقل التنظيم فى  سوريا.*

*



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2015)

*عاجل| غارات مجهولة تدك مواقع "داعش" في "سرت"*

[FONT=font_reg]اليوم AM 01:52
[FONT=font_reg][FONT=font_Bold]كتب : الوطن[/FONT]




*صورة أرشيفية*​[/FONT]


facebook0

twitter35

google+



أفادت قناة "العربية"، منذ قليل، بأن طائرات حربية مجهولة الهوية، شنت غارات على أهداف عسكرية تابعة لتنظيم "داعش"، بمدنية سرت الليبية.
وبحسب مصادر، فإن الطائرات استهدفت مقرات لـ"داعش"، في المجمع الإدراي والأمن الداخلي ومقر الجامعة إضافة لفندق على البحر تتخذه "داعش" مكانًا لتخزين الذخيرة.
[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2015)

*ذبح مقاتلو داعش اليوم الثلاثاء عالم آثار في مدينة تدمر السورية الأثرية وعلقوا جثته على عمود في ميدان عام في هذه المدينة التاريخية - بحسب صحيفة الاندبندنت البريطانية.*
*وقال المدير العام للآثار السورية مأمون عبد الكريم إن أسرة عالم الآثار خالد الأسعد أبلغته أن العالم، البالغ من العمر 82 عاماً ويعمل منذ أكثر من 50 عاماً رئيسا للآثار في تدمر، أعدمه التنظيم اليوم.*
*وكان مقاتلو "داعش" الذين يسيطرون على مساحات كبيرة من سوريا والعراق استولوا على مدينة تدمر في وسط سوريا من القوات الحكومية في مايو الماضي.*
*ودعا عبد الكريم إلى تخيل كيف أن "عالماً كهذا وهب خدماته التي لا تنسى للمكان والتاريخ يقطع رأسه وتعلق جثته على أحد الأعمدة الأثرية في وسط ساحة بالميرا في تدمر".*
*وأوضح أن الأسعد عرف بدراسات علمية عدة نشرت في عدد من الدوريات الأثرية العالمية عن تدمر.*
*وعمل الأسعد أيضاً في العقود القليلة الماضية مع بعثات آثار أمريكية وفرنسية وألمانية في أعمال حفريات وبحوث في أطلال وآثار المدينة التي يرجع تاريخها إلى 2000 سنة وهي مدرجة ضمن قائمة "منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة" (يونيسكو) لمواقع التراث العالمي.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2015)

*بالصور.. داعش يواصل تحطيم معالم التاريخ والآثار الأشورية بالعراق الخميس، 20 أغسطس 2015 - 04:40 ص داعش يحطم الآثار بالعراق كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى واصل تنظيم داعش الإرهابى، إزالة معالم التاريخ فى العراق، حيث قام عدد من عناصر التنظيم التابعين لهيئة "الحسبة" بتشويه وإزالة كل المعالم الأثرية من على حوائط مدينة نينوى الواقعة على الضفة الشرقية لنهر دجلة شرقى جنوب مدينة الموصل العراقية. ونشر التنظيم، صوراً أثناء عمل عناصره فى إزالة كل المعالم الأثرية من على جدران المتاحف والمناطق التى تنتشر فيها الآثار الأشورية والإغريقية. نينوى هى مدينة أسسها الأشوريين القدماء عام 681 قبل الميلاد، تقع على الضفة الشرقية لنهر دجلة شرقى جنوب مدينة الموصل، وبنيت على شكل قلعتين على تلين طبيعيين، الشمالى يحمل اسم قونيج، والجنوبى يسمى تل النبى يونس، يوجد فيها معبد اللإلهة عشتار التى كان الآشوريين يقدسونها كإلهة الحب والنار. داعشى يزيل الآثار إزالة الآثار فى نينوى تشويه الآثار التاريخية داعش يزيل آثار المدينة

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/8/20/%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B4-%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B7%D9%8A%D9%85-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%AE-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A2%D8%AB%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1/2312754#.VdWs__fnW91*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أغسطس 2015)

*تالت مرة.. مصري «خلع» من داعش مع 3 ملايين دولار*

*



*


*



*





*

*




*الجمعة ظ¢ظ، أغسطس ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ - ظ ظ¢:ظ¢ظ¦:ظ¢ظ¤ م*


*Tweet *



*انشق عن تنظيم الدولة "داعش"، أمير الزكاة أبو يوسف المصري "مصري الجنسية"، وهرب من التنظيم بعد أن استولى على 3 ملايين دولار، وفقا لما أكدته مصادر في ريف دير الزور، بسوريا. وذكرته وكالة "باسنيوز". *

*ويبحث التنظيم عن “المصري" في كل مكان، كما أعلن عن جائزة مالية كبيرة لمن يبلغ عنه.*

*ويذكر أن التنظيم قد تعرض مؤخرا، إلى العديد من الحالات المشابهة التي فر فيها مسؤولون كبار فيه مع مبالغ مالية كبيرة، حيث فر قبل فترة المدعو أبو الوليد المصري، “أمير” حقل العمر النفطي في الميادين، مصطحبا معه 12 عنصرا من التنظيم، ومبلغ 15 مليون دولار. *

*كذلك فر العديد من “أمراء” الزكاة والمسؤولين الماليين لدى داعش، في العديد من المناطق التي يسيطر عليها التنظيم، منهم أبو طلحة الكويتي، أمير الحسبة في الرقة، وأبو عبيدة المصري مسؤول ديوان الزكاة في الميادين، وأبو علي الحربي المسؤول الشرعي للتنظيم في تل أبيض، مصطحبين معهم أمولاً كثيرة، كان التنظيم قد استولى عليها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2015)

* 
*​* 




* *«داعش» يتوعد «حفتر» بالدحر والهزيمة* 
​ 
*  «داعش» يتوعد «حفتر» بالدحر والهزيمة



 نقلا عن البوابة نيوز

 جدّد تنظيم “داعش” في فيديو جديد بثه، أمس الأحد، تهديده لـ”خليفة  حفتر”، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الليبية، المعين من قبل مجلس النواب  الليبي، المنعقد في مدينة طبرق.
 وخلال الفيديو، الذي بثه التنظيم على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، التابعة  له، قال “أبو علي الجزراوي”، وهو أحد أهم قادة “داعش” في ليبيا: “نبشر  الطاغوت خليفة حفتر بالدحر والهزيمة”.
 وأضاف: “لقد قطعنا على أنفسنا عهدًا، ألّا نكل، ولا نمل، حتى ندحركم، ويحكم دين الله عز وجل في ليبيا”، بحسب قوله.
 كما دعا القيادي في داعش من أسماهم بـ”أخوة التوحيد”، في الجزيرة  العربية وتونس ومصر والسودان للقدوم إلى ليبيا، لمقاتلة قوات جيش حكومة  طبرق.
 وظهر الجزراوي على أحد الشواطئ، ملثم الوجه.
 وكان تنظيم “داعش”، الذي يقاتل قوات حكومية، تابعة لمجلس النواب الليبي،  في مدينتي بنغازي ودرنة، ويسيطر على مدن ليبية، مثل سرت، قد توعد خلال  فيديو سابق، خليفة حفتر، بالقتل، كما رصد مكافئة مالية، تقدر بخمسة ملايين  دينار ليبي لمن يقتله.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2015)

*صور| داعش عن الظواهري مطلوب للقتل*
*

*
*نقلا عن دوت مصر*
*وضع تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" قيادات تنظيم القاعدة على قوائم  المطلوبين بالقتل ، وعلى رأسهم الدكتور أيمن الظواهري، زعيم تنظيم القاعدة ،  ومختار بلمختار ، زعيم قاعدة المغرب.*
*ونشر تنظيم داعش صور لزعيم تنظيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهري، وكنيته أبومحمد  المصري وكتب عليها " مطلوب للقتل" ، وقال إنه زعيم الصحوات في العالم ،  كان نائبا للشيخ أسامة بن لادن قبل انحرافه، وأشار إلى أن الظواهري لا يكفر  الرافضة، ودعا للرئيس الأسبق المصري محمد مرسي ، واصفين إياه بالطاغوت.*
*وأكد التنظيم أن الظواهري الاّن يتحرك في درنة بليبيا بمنطقة ساحل كرسة  أو الظهر الحمر، مع مجلس شورى الجماعة بدرنة، ويجتمع مع مختار بلمختار  لإعلان الحرب على داعش.*
*كما نشر التنظيم صورة أخرى لمختار بلمختار، وشهرته خالد أبوالعباس  الأعور، وقال إن بلمختار أسس جماعة "المرابطون" مع هشام عشماوي، القيادي  بتنظيم بيت المقدس الأسبق ، مشيرا إلى أنه يقاتل الآن في ليبيا ، وأعلن عن  مقتله عدة مرات ولكنه مازال حي وموجود في صفوف تنظيم المرابطون بليبيا. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2015)

* 
*​* 



* * داعش يذبح سيد السموات * 
​ 
*   داعش يذبح سيد السموات 




نقلا عن الوفد
 تداول رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مقطع فيديو للتفجير الذي ألحقه عناصر تنظيم "داعش" بمعبد "بعل شمين" في سوريا.
أظهر مقطع الفيديو بعد التفجير الذي لحق به، ليتغير شلكه لأول مرة منذ أن تم بناءه في عام 23 ميلاديًا أي منذ أكثر من 1900 عام.
وصفت منظمة اليونسكو الحادث بأنه جريمة حرب، حيث يعمد تنظيم داعش على تدمير كافة الآثار في كل من سوريا والعراق.
يذكر أن معبد بعل شمين يعد من أشهر وأقدم المعابد في سوريا، والذي يقع في  مدينة تدمر وسط محافظة حمص، وكان يلقب بـ "سيد السموات" او "إله المطر".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2015)

* داعش يختطف 4 من أفراد الهيئة الأمنية العليا* 
​ 
*   داعش يختطف 4 من أفراد الهيئة الأمنية العليا



 ختطفت مجموعة تابعة لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي أربعة من أفراد الهيئة الأمنية العليا في مدينة سرت الليبية، واقتادتهم إلى جهة مجهولة.
وأكد إسماعيل عبد العالي رئيس اللجنة الأمنية العليا بمدينة سرت -في تصريح صحفي اليوم الثلاثاء- أن مجموعةمن إرهابيي تنظيم "داعش" داهموا اليوم عددا من المنازل بالمدينة في الحي رقم 2، واختطفوا 4 من أفراد الهيئة الأمنية العليا في سرت واقتادوهم إلى جهة مجهولة.
وقال عبد العالي إن الاشتباكات تتواصل بالمدينة بين القوات التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني العام "المنتهية ولايته" والمسلحين التابعين لتنظيم "داعش".
يشار إلى أن مدينة سرت تعيش أوضاعا أمنية وإنسانية سيئة بسبب تواصل الاشتباكات بين تنظيم "داعش" الذي يسيطر على المدينة لأكثر من 6 أشهر والقوات التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني العام "المنتهية ولايته".
 نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

*
بالصور.. الدولة الإسلامية (داعش) في أحدث فظائعه ..يشوي 4 أشخاص بينهم 3 اشقاء على أرجوحة*

 



​

نشر تنظيم داعش الإرهابي فيديو جديد يظهر قيامه بإعدام 4 أشخاص قال إنهم من “الحشد الشعبي” وذلك عن طريق حرقهم بعد توثيقهم على أرجوحة، ونعتذر عن نشر الفيديو كاملاً لشدة قسوته. 
وصدر الفيديو عن ولاية “الأنبار” المزعومة للتنظيم بعنوان “فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به”، ويظهر على مدى 5 دقائق ونصف كلاً من نعيس عبد الله نجم وماجد سعدون غزالي وهلال سعدون غزالي وعادل سعدون غزالي، يتحدثون عن كيف تم القبض عليهم.
وفي لقطات أخرى، تم جلبهم إلى مكان ذات طبيعة صحراوية، وهم مكبلو الأيدي والأرجل وباللباس البرتقالي.
وبعد كلام أحد مقاتلي داعش عن تنظيم الحشد الشعبي، يظهر السجناء وهم معلقون على أرجوحة من الأيدي والأرجل قبل أن يتم إشعال النار بهم.
وكان انتشر في الأيام القليلة الماضي فيديو يظهر مجموعة من الحشد الشعبي، وتحديداً من ميليشيات “كتائب الإمام علي” في العراق، يقدمون على حرق شاب قالوا إنه عراقي سني بعد تعليقه من قدميه، وتقطيع أوصاله بالسيف، وظهرت تلك المشاهد في الفيديو الذي أصدره التنظيم.






















































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...risoners-burnt-alive.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (31 أغسطس 2015)

أملنا في الله ثم في قوات التحالف الدولي للقضاء على هذا التنظيم الملعون 

صبرا يا داعش ... فنهايتكم قريبة جدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2015)

*
«داعش» يعترف بهروب «بيت المقدس» من سيناء





نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
أعلن عدد من قيادات تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، عن هروب  عدد من عناصر تنظيم "بيت المقدس" الإرهابي بشمالسيناء إلى سوريا، هربا من  العلميات العسكرية التي يقوم بها الجيش المصري في مدن رفح والعريش والشيخ  زويد بشمال سيناء.
وأوضح أبوصهيب البحيري أحد قيادات "داعش" سوريا، أن عدد من عناصر التنظيم  الإرهابي الذين وصفهم بالمجاهدين هربوا إلى الأراضي السورية التي يسيطر  عليها التنظيم الإرهابي بعد حصاره من قبل قوات الجيش المصري بمدن شمال  سيناء وكان معهم شخص يبلغ من العمر 15 سنة منضم حديثا للتنظيم الإرهابي.
وطالب التنظيم الإرهابي من كل عناصره بالهروب وتوخى الحذر من أجهزة الأمن  المصرية خاصة بعد القبض علىعدد منهم وتصفية عدد آخر والالتزام بالسرية عند  الهروب خارج الحدود المصرية، سواء إلى ليبيا أو سوريا، وأن يتبعوا نظام  التمويه حفاظا على أمنهم الشخصي وأمن من معهم من عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي  الهاربين من عملية "حق الشهيد" بشمال سيناء.
وأكد محمد حمزة أحد عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي على أحد المنتديات الجهادية  التابعة للتنظيم أن عناصر "بيت المقدس" الإرهابي يواجهون حملات عسكرية شرسة  من قبل قوات الجيش المصري، مطالبا عناصره المنفردة بتقديمالدعم الكامل لمن  وصفهم بإخوانهم من عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي سواء بمساعدتهم على الهروب أو  إخفائهم بعيدا عن أجهزة الأمن حتى لا يتم القبض عليهم أو تصفيتهم.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2015)

*تأكيدا لرواية حادث الواحات .. داعش ينشر صورا





نقلا عن الفجر
نشر تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، صورا زعم أنها لمواطن بعد أن قطعوا رأسه لكشفه موقعهم في واحات الصحراء الغربية لقوات الأمن.

وكتب التنظيم الإرهابي عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": "تم الانتقام من صالح قاسم سيد بعد تعاونه مع الأمن وكشفه عن موقعنا بالصحراء الغربية بقطع رأسه".

وقال مصطفي بكري، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، تعليقا على حادث الواحات الذي أسفر عن مقتل سائحين مصريين ومكسيكيين، إن حادث الواحات خطأ غير مقصود - لقد كانت القوات تطارد إرهابيين ذبحوا مواطنا في الواحات بعد أن اتهموه بالتعاون مع الأمن.

وأضاف خلال صفحته على "تويتر": وعندما استغاث المواطنين بالأمن والجيش وأعطوا أوصاف الإرهابيين الثمانية الذين كانوا يركبون سيارات دفع رباعي تحركت الطائرات والقوات للمطاردة وتصادف وجود سيارات دفع رباعي في نفس المنطقة وتم ضربها ظنا من القوات أنهم الإرهابيين الذين ذبحوا المواطن وعلقوا رأسه علي تبة جبليه ولكن اتضح للأسف أنهم سياح - خطا غير مقصود - الإخوان يحاولون استغلاله وينسون أيام النيران الصديقة في العراق وغيرها.​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2015)

*القصة الكاملة لمقتل وإصابة 22 مكسيكيًا ومصريًا بالواحات*

*الإثنين, 14 سبتمبر, 2015, 10:17 ص**FacebookTwitterGoogle+**Print*

*



**كتب - محمد شعبان:*
*شهدت منطقة الواحات بالجيزة، أمس الأحد، مواجهات مسلحة بين قوات الجيش والشرطة وعناصر إرهابية يُشتبه في تورطها في عملية اختطاف المهندس الكرواتي.*
*وخلال الاشتباكات وتبادل إطلاق النار، تعاملت القوات بطريق الخطأ مع 4 سيارات دفع رباعي، تبين أنها كانت تقل فوجًا سياحيًا مكسيكي الجنسية؛ وموجود بمنطقة محظورة، ما أسفر عن مصرع 12 شخصًا وإصابة 10 آخرين بينهم مصريين.*
*الرصاص "يتحدث"​**وكشف مصدر أمني بمباحث قطاع أكتوبر، عن أن معلومات جهازي الأمن العام والوطني توصلت إلى أن خلية إرهابية تتخذ من صحراء الواحات الغربية وكرًا لها ونقطة انطلاق لتنفيذ عددًا من العمليات الإرهابية، لافتًا بأن هناك مؤشرات تؤكد ضلوع هؤلاء المتهمون في حادث اختطاف المهندس الكرواتي.*
*وأضاف المصدر، أنه بعرض المعلومات على اللواء طارق نصر، مدير أمن الجيزة، أمر بتشكيل فريق بحث، ضم اللواءات مجدي عبد العال، مدير مباحث الجيزة، ونائبه خالد شلبي، وطارق العمدة، مدير لمباحث الجنائية، بمشاركة ضباط مباحث قطاع أكتوبر.*
*وأشار المصدر، إلى أنه تم إعداد مأمورية مُكبرة ضمت مجموعات قتالية من رجال العمليات الخاصة التابعة لقوات الأمن المركزي، وقوات الجيش بالمنطقة المركزية العسكرية فضلاً عن مشاركة ضباط المباحث والأمن العام وخبراء المفرقعات.*
*منطقة محظورة​**وأكد المصدر الذي رفض ذكر اسمه، أن القوات قامت بتمشيط مساحة كبيرة من المنطقة المستهدفة؛ ووقع تبادل لإطلاق النار مع عناصر مسلحة وتم قتل 8 منهم، وأثناء ذلك، اشتبهت في 4 سيارات دفع رباعي تتواجد في منطقة محظورة - بحسب المصدر، وتم إطلاق النار صوبهم.*
*وأوضح المصدر، أنه بفحص السيارات عُثر على 10 جثث بينهم قتيلين يحملان الجنسية المكسيكية، فضلاً عن إصابة 10 آخرين بينهم مصريين، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى دار الفؤاد بالقاهرة.*
*وفي سياق متصل، ذكرت وزارة السياحة في بيان لها، أن سيارات الفوج السياحي ليست مُرخصة، ولم تحصل على التصاريح اللازمة للخروج في "رحلة سفاري"، وأنه لم يتم إبلاغهم بأية إخطارات بشأن الرحلة أو مسارها.*
*الداخلية توضح الحقيقة​**ذكر بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية، أنه أثناء قيام قوات مشتركة بين الجيش والشرطة بملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية بصحراء الواحات، تم التعامل بطريق الخطأ مع 4 سيارات دفع رباعى كانت موجودة فى المنطقة المحظورة، تبين أنها تقل فوجًا سياحيًا "مكسيكى الجنسية".*
*وأضافت وزارة الداخلية، أن الحادث أسفر عن مصرع 12 شخصًا وإصابة 10 آخرين من المكسيكيين والمصريين، وتم نقل الجميع إلى المستشفى، وتشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الواقعة.*
*استفسار مكسيكي​**أدان الرئيس المكسيكي إنريكي بينا نييتو، مقتل اثنين من السائحين المكسيكيين بطريق الخطأ، مطالبًا الحكومة المصرية بإجراء تحقيق شامل لكشف ملابسات الحادث.*
*ومن جانبها، أعلنت وزارة الخارجية المكسيكية، أن عملية تحديد هوية الضحايا لا تزال جارية، وإن أفرادًا من الوزارة يتواصلون مع أسر الضحايا.*
*وقام خورخي ألفاريز، السفير المكسيكي بالقاهرة، بزيارة المصابين المتواجدين بمستشفى دار الفؤاد؛ للاطمئنان على حالتهم الصحية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*«أنصار بيت المقدس» يترنح تحت «قسوة» ضربات الجيش المصري في سيناء*

*



*


*



*





*

*




*الجمعة ظ،ظ¨ سبتمبر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ - ظ ظ،:ظ¤ظ :ظ£ظ¥ ص*


*
*



[COLOR=#F9503A ! important]*حصاد 11 يوما من عملية «حق الشهيد» بسيناء.. مقتل 438 إرهابيا وضبط 462 مطلوبين أمنيا ومشتبه بهم.. وتفجير 385 عبوة ناسفة.. وتدمير 65 عربة و26 مخزنا للمواد المتفجرة.. وحرق 530 مقرا للتكفيريين *
*تواصل قوات الجيش والشرطة فى شمال سيناء تحقيق نجاحاتها المتتالية فى استهداف أوكار ومعاقل العناصر الإرهابية والخارجين عن القانون بالقرى والمناطق المحيطة بالعريش ورفح والشيخ زويد، فى إطار العملية العسكرية الشاملة "حق الشهيد".*

[COLOR=#F9503A ! important]*تصفية إرهابيين*
*وقد نجحت جهود القوات المسلحة خلال 11 يوما فى تصفية 438 عنصرا إرهابيا بينهم مجموعات تنظيمية شديدة الخطورة، بالإضافة إلى ضبط 462 من المطلوبين أمنيا والمشتبه بهم، وكذلك تفكيك وتفجير 385 عبوة ناسفة كانت معدة لاستهداف القوات على الطرق، والمحاور الرئيسية للقرى التى يتم مداهمتها، بالإضافة إلى تدمير 65 عربة أنواع "نصف نقل – دفع رباعى"، وكذلك إحراق وتدمير 530 مقرا وعشة للعناصر التكفيرية كانت تستخدم كنقاط ارتكاز للهجوم على القوات، تدمير 10 ملاجئ تحت الأرض تحتمى بها العناصر التكفيرية.*

[COLOR=#F9503A ! important]*تدمير أوكار التكفيريين*
*وأسفرت جهود 11 يوما من القتال المتواصل فى إطار عملية "حق الشهيد" عن تدمير 10 ملاجئ تحت الأرض تحتمى بها العناصر التكفيرية من ضربات القوات و5 مغارات تحت سطح الأرض، و2 خندق عميق تحتمى بها العناصر الإرهابية، وكذلك تدمير 159 دراجة نارية، وتدمير 26 مخزنا للعبوات الناسفة والمواد المتفجرة.*

[COLOR=#F9503A ! important]*إنجازات القوات اليوم*[/COLOR]
*وقد أعلنت القوات المسلحة اليوم الخميس أنه استمراراً للعملية الشاملة "حق الشهيد" التى تخوضها قوات إنفاذ القانون من الجيشين الثانى والثالث الميدانيين والشرطة بشمال سيناء للقضاء على العناصر الإجرامية المسلحة والخارجين عن القانون بمناطق مكافحة النشاط الإرهابى، أسفرت حصيلة اليوم الحادى عشر للعملية "حق الشهيد" عن مقتل 17من العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة أثناء تبادل إطلاق النيران خلال عمليات الاقتحام والمواجهات مع القوات اثناء تنفيذ مهامها، والقبض على 62 فردا من المشتبه بهم أثناء عمليات التمشيط والمداهمة لمعاقل واوكار هذه العناصر.*

*وأسفرت عمليات اليوم الخميس عن تفجير 53 عبوة ناسفة تم زرعها لاستهداف عناصر القوات المسلحة على محاور التحرك، وقامت القوات بتدمير وحرق 42عشة ووكرا تتمركز وتنطلق منها العناصر الإرهابية، وتدمير 16عربة و حرق وتدمير 13 دراجة بخارية بدون لوحات معدنية يتم استخدامها فى مراقبة واستهداف القوات، واكتشاف وتدمير 7 مخزن ومغارة تستخدمها العناصر الارهابية لإخفاء العربات والدراجات البخارية والأسلحة والذخيرة.*

*ونتيجة لإحكام السيطرة على الطرق والمدقات والمحاور الجبلية بمناطق مكافحة النشاط الإرهابى تم ضبط سيارة نقل محملة بمواد للبناء وبتفتيشها عثر بداخلها على كمية كبيرة من المواد الكيميائية الكاوية والحارقة التى تستخدم فى صناعة العبوات المتفجرة مختفية داخل حمولة سن أبيض.*

*كما قامت القوات الخاصة البحرية بتنفيذ عدة مهام لفرض السيطرة الكاملة على المسرح البحرى على كافة الاتجاهات وتأمين الأهداف الحيوية والاقتصادية، وتنفيذ حق الزيارة والتفتيش على السفن ومراكب الصيد المشتبه بها للتأكد من خلوها من أى عناصر إرهابية هاربة أو أسلحة وذخائر.*


[/COLOR]



[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*مأساة في سوريا.. فتاة كشفت عينيها فضربها داعشي بالرصاص
​*​​​*

المصدر : ENN​
*​​​*






تسير في هدوء داخل أسواق مدينة الطبقة بالريف الغربي لمحافظة الرقة، وفجأة يظهر لها مهاجر سعودي انضم لـ"داعش"، يرتدي عباءة سوداء اللون وحاملا على ذراعه سلاحا، ويباغت المرأة في طريقها ليأمرها أن تغطي عينيها وتلتزم بملابسها.​يروي أبو شام الرقة، الناشط في المدينة التي يتخذها "داعش" عاصمة، والذي يصر على إخفاء هويته الحقيقية خوفًا من تعرف التنظيم عليه، قصة الامرأة السورية التي سارعت لتغطي عينيها لكي تُخرس هذا العنصر الداعشي الذي لم يتركها بل ظل يراقبها.​وأثناء سير المرأة في شارع يدعى العريض داخل سوق المدينة، أرادت أن ترى شيئا على واجهة أحد المحال التجارية ما جعلها ترفع حجابها عن عينيها وإذا يأتي لها المهاجر السعودي "الداعشي" مسرعا، قائلا لها بصوت مرتفع: "يا أختي أنا قلت لك غطي عينيك لأنهما فتنة".​لم يكن أمام المرأة سوى عدم الحديث وأحنت رأسها للأرض، وغطت عينياها مرة أخرى ولكن الرجل أمسك بسلاحه وأطلق عليها رصاصتين فأصابها في قدميها وأرداها على رصيف الشارع وذهب مسرعا في أزقة المدينة ليهرب من السكان ويهرب من الأعين.​وأضاف الناشط الذي حمل على عاتقه مهمة كشف فضائح التنظيم الإرهابي في الرقة: "وعلى الفور تم إسعاف المرأة بالمشفى الوطني في حين لحق الرجل عدد من الأشخاص لمعرفة منزله وأخبروا أهلها عن منزله لتقديم شكوى للمكتب الأمني".​وتابع قائلا إن مجموعة من رجال الأمن قاموا باقتحام المشفى وإذا بهم يسألون عن الأشخاص الذين لاحقوا المهاجر، ولكن لم يتلقوا ردا، فذهبوا وبعد عدّة ساعات جاء رجل مرتديا قناعا يطلق على نفسه "أمير الأمنيين" في مدينة الطّبقة قائلا لوالد المرأة إنه سيقوم بالواجب تجاه هذا العنصر وصرف مبلغ 30 ألف ليرة سورية للعائلة إلا أن الأب طلب القصاص وهو ما رفضه الأمير بحجّة وأنه من الأخوة المهاجرين والمجاهدين في صفوف "داعش".​وقال أبو الشام، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن" عبر موقع "فيس بوك": "هذه الحادثة ليست الأولى من قبل عناصر التنظيم ولست الأخيرة أيضاً هناك أحداث تجرى في المدينة وجميع مناطق التنظيم ولكن لا أحد يستطيع البوح بها خوفاً من بطش التنظيم، والعامل الرئيسي لهم هو كسر رجولة الناس وكسر عزت النفس والإذلال".​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 سبتمبر 2015)

*مقتل وزير مالية داعش ومدير شرطة التنظيم





أ ش أ**

أعلنت قيادة العمليات المشتركة العراقية عن مقتل  وزير مالية تنظيم (داعش) الإرهابي بضرب جوية للطيران العراقي من بين ثلاث  غارات نفذها الطيران بناء على معلومات من وكالة الاستخبارت والتحقيقات  الاتحادية، كما قتل مديرشرطة"داعش" في الحويجة بمحافظة كركوك شمالي العراق.
وذكرت خلية الإعلام الحربي بقيادة العمليات المشتركة، مساء اليوم الأربعاء  أن الغارة الأولى تمكنت من تدمير موقع لـ"داعش" يستخدم كمصنع لتفخيخ وتصفيح  السيارات وتصنيع العبوات الناسفة في منجم عكاشات ما بين مدينتي الرطبة  والقائم بالأنبار غربي العراق، مما أسفر عن مقتل 14 إرهابيا داخل المصنع.
وأشارت إلى أن الضربة الجوية الثانية استهدفت تجمعا لمسلحي التنظيم وأدت  إلى مقتل 13 إرهابيا.. كما أسفرت الغارة الثالثة عن مقتل 9 من "داعش" بينهم  وزير مالية التنظيم سليمان ساعد شيخلار وهو من تلعفر بمحافظةنينوي شمال  غربي العراق، وكان بحوزتهم مبلغا ماليا كبيرا احترق مع أربع سيارات  للتنظيم.
كما استهدفت القوات العراقية مخزنا للعتاد العسكري وسيارة نقل كبير تحمل  صواريخ كانت متوقفة داخل بناية المعهد الفني في الحويجة بكركوك شمالي  العراق، وأسفر قصف الموقع إلى تفجيره بالكامل وقتل العديد من الإرهابيين  بينهم مدير شرطة "داعش" في الحويجة جاسم محمد شاكر.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 سبتمبر 2015)

*ذكرت صحيفة «صنداي إكسبرس» البريطانية، نقلا عن منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية، أن "مقاتلي تنظيم شياطين داعش  يتركون علامات على منازل المسيحيين، ويعذبونهم، ويتعاملون معهم بوحشية؛ حتى يعتنقوا الإسلام، وحال إذا لم يقوموا بذلك يتم قتلهم".

وأضافت المنظمة أن "الذين لا ينصاعون لأوامر التنظيم، تُقطع أطرافهم، أو يصلبون؛ إذ يتعرض المسيحيون للقتل والاضطهاد على يد تنظيم شياطين داعش  والتنظيمات الأخرى كل خمس دقائق".

ونوَّه التقرير، الذي نشرته الصحيفة البريطانية، إلى أن "شياطين داعش  حذر المسيحيين منذ إعلانه الخلافة في سوريا والعراق، إما أن يدفعوا جزية، أو يعتنقوا الإسلام، أو يغادروا البلاد".

وفي أغسطس الماضي، ظهرت تقارير تفيد بأن "شياطين داعش  قتل قسا مسيحيا في سوريا، وقطع جثمانه إلى أجزاء، قبل إرساله إلى أسرته في صندوق".
وأكدت وكالة إغاثة كاثوليكية، خطف "شياطين داعش  " القس، وطلبه فدية قدرها 120 ألف دولار أمريكي، وتمكنت الأسرة من جمع الفدية، ولكن بعد تسليمها قتل التنظيم القس.*​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مأساة في سوريا.. فتاة كشفت عينيها فضربها داعشي بالرصاص
> ​*​​​*
> 
> المصدر : ENN​
> ...





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ذكرت صحيفة «صنداي إكسبرس» البريطانية، نقلا عن منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية، أن "مقاتلي تنظيم شياطين داعش  يتركون علامات على منازل المسيحيين، ويعذبونهم، ويتعاملون معهم بوحشية؛ حتى يعتنقوا الإسلام، وحال إذا لم يقوموا بذلك يتم قتلهم".
> 
> وأضافت المنظمة أن "الذين لا ينصاعون لأوامر التنظيم، تُقطع أطرافهم، أو يصلبون؛ إذ يتعرض المسيحيون للقتل والاضطهاد على يد تنظيم شياطين داعش  والتنظيمات الأخرى كل خمس دقائق".
> 
> ...





ايوة كدة هو ده الإسلام الصحيح 
والذى لا يمشى على نهج داعش ليس مسلم 
الإسلام إسلام ... احنا هنلعب :spor2:
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2015)

​أعدم مسلحو الدولة الاسـلامية 12 مسيحيًا بطريقة وحشية، من بينهم صبي في الثانية عشرة من عمره، ابن قائد خدمة مسيحية في سوريا زرعت 9 كنائس، وذلك لرفضهم انكار ايمانهم بيسوع المسيح واعتناق دين محمد – الاسلام.
وقد اقدم عناصر الدولة الاسـلامية على عملية الاعدام المروعة في 28 آب/أغسطس 2015 في قرية لم تذكر اسمها تقع خارج مدينة حلب في سوريا، وذلك بحسب بعثة المعونة المسيحية، وهي مجموعة تقدم المساعدات الانسانية للعاملين من المسيحيين في بلدانهم الاصلية.
وكان المسلمين من مسلحي التنظيم الداعـشي قد انهالوا على الصبي بالضرب المبرح، وقالوا لوالده انهم سيتوقفون عن تعذيبه اذا عاد الى الاسلام.
وعندما رفض قائد المجموعة طلبهم، عذب عناصر داعـش الصبي مع اثنين من المسيحيين الخادمين في الجمعية المسيحية بحسب اقوال اقاربهم، وفي النهاية لقوا مصرعهم بالصلب.
وقالت المعونة المسيحية في بيان لها انهم قُتلوا لرفضهم العودة الى الاسلام بعد اعتناقهم الايمان المسيحي، كما فعل ثمانية اخرين من الجمعية، من بينهم سيدتين. 
وتفيد الانباء ان عناصر داعش المسلمين جلبوا المعتلقين الثمانية الاوائل الى موقع منفصل عن القرية وطلبوا منهم الرجوع الى دين محمد، لكن بعدما رفضوا عرضهم هجم الجمهور المسلم المتواجد في الموقع على النساء ذات الـ 29 عاما و 33 عاما واغتصبوهن بوحشية، وبعدها قطعوا رؤوس الثمانية جميعا.
ونقلا عن القرويين واقارب الضحايا الذين شاهدوا عمليات الاعدام المروعة، ان الضحايا صلوا وذكروا اسم يسوع قبل قتلهم، وقال اخرون انهم صلوا “ابانا”، ومنهم من قال انهم رفعوا رؤوسهم الى السماء مثنين على ايمانهم بيسوع، وقال مديرة جمعية المعونة ان احدى النساء كانت تبتسم اخر لحظة عندما قالت: “يسوع”.
بعدها عُلّقت اجسادهم على الصلبان للعرض ولإخافة من يفكر في السير في خطاهم.
ويحاول المسلمون السنّة من عناصر الدولة الاسلامية الارهابية، اتباع تعاليم الاسلام وتشريعه في عزمهم على محو المسيحية من خريطة الشرق الأوسط، وتفيد التقارير انهم دمروا عدد لا يُحصى من الأديرة والكنائس المسيحية العريقة والمخطوطات في محاولة للقضاء على الوجود المسيحي.
ومع ابتداء الحرب في سوريا انخفض عدد السكان المحليين الى ما يقارب الثلثين، ومن بينهم المسيحيين الذين تضاءلوا من حوالي 1.5 مليون نسمة عام 2003 الى اقل بكثير من 200 الف انسان اليوم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2015)

*القوات الروسية تتجه لمعقل داعش .. و"بوتين" يطلب من قواته الإبقاء علي "البغدادى" حيا وإحضاره لروسيا .. ومصادر : الرئيس الروسى يسعى لإحراج اوباما والتحالف الدولى
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]-------------------------------------------------
كشفت مصادر روسية مطلعة بالكرملين، ان الرئيس الروسى فلاديمير بوتين طلب من القوات التى تتولى مهام الحرب علي تنظيم داعش الإرهابى ، بان يحاولوا إحضار قيادات التنظيم أحياء وعلي رأسهم زعيم التنظيم "أبو بكر البغدادى" ، وان لم يتثنى لهم ذلك فعلى الأقل إحضار جثامينهم.*​​
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*وأرجحت المصادر، بأن طلب إحضار زعيم التنظيم الإرهابى لإعدامه فى روسيا او عرض جثته يهدف لإحراج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويبرز فشلها في القضاء علي التنظيم بضربات التحالف الدولى علي مدار أكثر من عام.*
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*وقال الناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الدفاع الروسية، اللواء إيجور كوناشينكوف، إن القوات الجوية الفضائية الروسية تتجه مباشرة الآن إلى معقل التنظيم الرئيسى هناك وتستهدف مدينة الرقة القاعدة الرئيسية لداعش، وأولى المدن السورية التي استولى علهيا وأعلن منها خلاقته.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*وتابع بحسب ما نشرته وكالة أنباء "سبوتنيك الروسية" ، القوات الجوية ستواصل غاراتها علي أهداف محددة تستهدف البنية التحتية لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى ، باستخدام طائرات سو-34، وسو-24 إم، وسو-25، مؤكدا : "دمرنا مراكز قيادة تابعة لداعش بالقرب من خان شيخون في محافظة إدلب".*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أكتوبر 2015)

ألا ما سمعنا المسلمين المعتدلين بيتظاهروا ضد داعش 

أية يا مسلمين يا معتدلين عجباكوا اوي الأفعال الحيوانية بتاعت داعش وحاسين انها افعال إسلامية صميمة !!!!!!!! طالما مش بنلاقيكوا معترضين عليهم ...

طيب ماتزعلوش بقا لمانقول عليكوا انكم قتالين قتلا وسفاحين وماعندكوش اي   ذرة  من الاحساس او الإنسانية


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أكتوبر 2015)

”داعش” يُهدد بإعدام 180 مسيحي آشوري إذا لم يحصل على ”فدية” 12 مليون دولار










عشتار تيفي كوم - فيس مصر/

أفادت وكالة الأنباء الروسية نوفوستي، أنه صرح المتحدث باسم "المجتمع الآشوري"، أن تنظيم "داعش" هدد بإعدام 180 شخص من المسيحيين الاشوريين الذي تم اختطافهم فى سوريا بالقرب من مدينة " الحسكة" فى أواخر شهر فبراير الماضي.
و أوضح أن تنظيم " داعش" طلب فدية بقيمة 12 مليون دولار أمريكي، لإطلاق سراح المخطوفين.
كما أشار إلى ان التنظيم، قام بإعدام ثلاثة مسيحيين آشوريين يوم عيد الأضحى، فى 24 سبتمبر الماضي.
كما ناشدت الكنيسة الآشورية فى سوريا ولبنان، رؤساء الكنيسة فى بلدان عدة، وممثلي المنظمات الدولية، للمساعدة في إنقاذ المحتجزين المسيحيين.
كما يُذكر أنه وفقا ل"المجتمع الآشوري"، أن تنظيم " داعش" قام بمهاجمة القرى الآشورية على طول نهر "الخابور" فى محافظة " الحسكة" شمال شرق سوريا، واختطف الإرهابيون، وفقا لتقديرات مختلفة، ما بين 200 و300 مدني، كما قتلوا العشرات من المسيحيين.
وأدي ذلك إلى فرار حوالي خمسة آلاف شخص إلى القري المجاورة من "الحسكة" و"القامشلي"، كما دمر الإرهابيون 4 كنائس، بينها واحدة تُعد من أقدم الكنائس في البلاد.


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2015)

*الجيش العراقى يقصف موكب  "أبو بكر البغدادى" 
وغموض حول مصيره 
*​*الأحد، 11 أكتوبر 2015 - 01:49 م
*
* رويترز 
ذكر بيان للجيش العراقي، أن سلاح الجو قصف موكب أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم داعش  في غرب الأنبار ، مشيراً إلى أن مصيره غير معروف.  إضافة..  وأفاد بيان للجيش العراقي بأن "خلية الصقور ا ستخبارية" التابعة لوكالة  وزارة الداخلية تمكنت ، بناء على معلومات استخبارية دقيقة وبالتنسيق  المباشر مع قيادة العمليات المشتركة ومن خلال القوة الجوية العراقية ، من  استهداف موكب أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم تنظيم داعش.  وأضاف البيان الذي نقلته قناة العراقية على موقعها الإلكتروني أن طائرات  القوة الجوية تمكنت من قصف موكب البغدادي أثناء تحرك الموكب إلى منطقة  الكرابلة التابعة لمحافظة الأنبار لحضور اجتماع لقيادات التنظيم.  وذكر أنه تم قصف مكان الاجتماع وقتل وجرح الكثير من قيادات التنظيم ، بينما  لا يزال وضع البغدادي مجهولا ، مشيرة إلى أنه "تم نقله محمولا بعجلة ،  ووضعه الصحي غير معروف حتى الآن".*​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

والدة الإرهابي توماس ايفانز “ذباح المسيحيين”: هو الآن يحرق في الجحيم بسبب جرائمه





 



قالت والدة “توماس ايفانز” – الإرهابي البريطاني الي غادر منزله في عام 2011 واتجه للقتال إلى جانب جماعة حركة الشباب الإرهابية في الصومال، بعد أن علمت بمقتله: “أنا مدمرة وأيضاً هادئة بعد مقتله، وأعتقد أنه يحرق في الحجيم حالياً بسبب جرائمه”.

وكانت والده توماس “سالي” البالغة من العمر 57 عاماً رسمت في مخيلتها صورة لإبنها العاقل الذي وعدها بأن لا يتخلى عنها بعد أن غادر والده المنزل وهو في سن 13 عاما، ولكنه أصبح مريبا في سن 14 عاما فبدأ بتناول الحشيش والشرب مع زملاؤه في المدرسة، وهي تعتقد أن تحوله إلى إرهابي متطرف بسبب قضاء وقته مع أصدقائه الأسيويين في صالة الألعاب الرياضية وصديقته الذي يقضي معها وقت طويل والذي يحبها، وذلك حسب “المرصد” نقلاً عن “صنداي تايمز”.

وغير توماس إسمه إلى عبدالحكيم، وبدأ باستخدام أواني مختلفة عن والدته مدعيا أنها لا تصلح للطعام الحلال، وأضافت: “لقد احترمت حقه في أن يكون مسلما ولكنه لم يحترم حقي في أن أكون علمانيا واستمر في تهديدي أنا وشقيقه مايكل أننا سوف نذهب للجحيم اذا لم نعتنق الإسلام”.

أوقفت شرطة مكافحة الإرهاب توماس عند صعوده لطائرة كينيا عام 2011 ولكن بعد 4 أشهر نجح في الهروب وذهب إلى مصر، ثم تحدث مع والدته في 2012 ليخبرها أنه تسلل إلى أراضي الصومال، وفي مكالمة أخرى أخبرها أنه تزوج من فتاة في عمر 13 أو 14 ولم تتحدث الإنجليزية.

وبحسب ما جاء في صحيفة “الدايلي ميل البريطانية” وفقا لتدوينات سالي في عيدالميلاد عام 2012: “لقد أعطى عائلتها بقرة كبيرة حتى يتمكن من الزواج بها، وعلى الأقل هو سعيد وأتمنى أن أشعر بذلك ولكن لا استطيع فأنا حزينه من أجله ومن أجل هذه الفتاه الصغيرة”، وخلال مكالمة أخرى تجادلا بسبب هجوم مسلح على مركز تجاري للتسوق في كينيا قامت حركة شباب الإرهابية بقتل أكثر من 60 شخصا، ورد اليها اتصال من زوجته سوديا تطلب منها المال ولكنها رفضت حتى لا تصبح داعمة للإرهابيين، ثم بعد ذلك اتصال من صحفي يسألها عن خبر وفاة ابنها هل حقيقة أم شائعة.

وجد شقيقه مايكل صورة لجثته بجانب زملاءه في موقع تويتر، منذ ذلك الوقت بدأت سالي تسمع قصص مرعبة عن ابنها الذي لقب بالوحش الأبيض والذي ذبح رجل بسكين كبير وفقا لما قاله أحد الشهود في جنوب شرق كينيا وكيف كان يبحث عن غير المسلمين حتى يقتلهم، وعندما تحدثت سالي لزوجته وجدتها سعيدة لأنه مات شهيدا من أجل ما يدافعوا عنه.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

الداخلية تكشف اسماء المقتولين في استهداف موكب البغدادي










اعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقية، عن اسماء عشرة من قياديي داعش قتلوا بالقصف الذي استهدف موكب زعيم التنظيم ابو بكر البغدادي، يوم الاحد الماضي (11 تشرين الاول 2015) في منطقة الكرابلة بمحافظة الانبار.

وقالت وزارة الداخلية في بيان، "الحاقا ببيان خلية الصقور الاستخباراتية التابعة لوزارة الداخلية والخاص باستهداف موكب المجرم ابو بكر البغدادي ومجموعة من قيادات داعش الارهابي في منطقة "الكرابله" بواسطة صقور القوة الجوية ، حيث تبين ان عملية الاستهداف اسفرت عن قتل كل من :-

1- ابو عزام العراقي : مسؤول اللجنة الأمنية الخاصة في العراق والشام .

2- ابو مروة الأنصاري : قيادي عسكري .

3- حجي ابو عمار : احد مستشاري البغدادي / الجانب العسكري .

4- ابو سعد الانباري : قائد ما يسمى الشرطة الاسلامية / ولاية الفرات .

5- وليد احمد صالح الكربولي (ابو حسين) : المسؤول الأمني لقاطع الكرابلة .

6- ابو عبدالله السعودي: قيادي في تنظيم داعش ، والذي قدم قبل أسبوعين من الرقة بأمر من الارهابي البغدادي.

7- ابو بنان الجزراوي : سعودي الجنسية ، مسؤول عن الارهابيين العرب في سوريا والعراق.

8- ابو قتادة الشيباني : سوري الجنسية ، مسؤول الاعلاميين في ولاية الفرات .

9. ابو احمد الشامي  سوري الجنسية المسؤول العسكري لدير الزور

10. مقتل اعداد كبيرة من حراس البغدادي الشخصيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

المسيحيون الاشوريون يتعرضون لتهديدات من مؤيدي داعش في السويد









كشف تقرير لصحيفة ديلي ناينجر السويدية اليومية ان المسيحيين الاشوريين في مدينة غوتنبرغ جنوب غرب السويد يتعرضون لتهديدات من مؤيدي داعش هناك وأن طبيعة تلك التهديدات مشابهة لما كانت عليه حينما فروا من مدينة الموصل العراقية قبل عام .
وبحسب ما نقلت وكالة "سبوتنك الروسية" وترجمته وكالة /المعلومة/ فان احد المسيحيين الاشوريين في مدينة غوتنبرغ ويدعى ماركوس صامويلسون قد وجد كتابات تهديد على جدار مطعمه تتضمن اما بالتحول نحو الاسلام او القتل كما ظهرت كتابات على جدران اخرى في المدينة تشير الى بيوت المسيحيين بالرمز "ن" وتعني نصراني وهي نفس الكتابات التي ظهرت على جدران بيوت المسيحيين في الموصل حينما استولى عليها تنظيم داعش الارهابي قبل عام .
وأضاف التقرير ان "شعارات اخرى ظهرت على مطعم ومقهى في مدينة غوتنبرغ السويدية  تحمل تهديدات لأصحابها اما بالتحول نحو الاسلام او القتل فيما اشارت رسائل أخرى بكلمات مثل " الخلافة هنا" و " التحول نحو الاسلام او الموت " في عدة اماكن يسكنها المسيحيون الاشوريون من العراق وسوريا في مدينة غوتنبرغ وقد  بدأت الشرطة السويدية تحقيقا في هذه الحوادث".  
وقال بعض السكان الاشوريين هناك  "نأمل ان لا يكون قد كتبها بعض المتطرفين هنا وحتى لو كتبوها فهم لا يمثلون الاسلام الحقيقي الذي هو دين السلام فيما قال لاجئون سوريون انهم يأملون ان يقوم الجيش السوري بالقضاء على الارهابيين في بلادهم بعد ان تلقى مساعدة روسية كبيرة وهم يرون ان الوهابية قد ضعفت وهي تمثل تهديدا لكل العالم".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2015)

قال المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان إن تنظيم داعش نشر صورًا لأول عملية إعدام جندى من قوات النظام السوري تحت جنزير دبابة، مشيرا إلى أنه قام بذلك ردًا على دهس الجيش السوري لمقاتلي التنظيم بذات الطريقة.
ولفت المرصد السوري إلى أن الجندي السوري الذي يظهر في الصور يدعى فادي عمار من المخابرات الجوية السورية، وكان يقود دبابة عندما أسرته داعش، مشيرا إلى أنه ذكر في اعترافاته أنه دهس عددًا من مقاتلي التنظيم.
وذكر المرصد السوري أنه حصل على شريط فيديو يظهر فيه الجندي السوري الذي يرتدى زي الإعدام واقفًا أمام الدبابة، مشيرا إلى أن أحد مسلحي داعش دهسه تحت الدبابة حيا عقابا له على دهس مقاتلي داعش بعد موتهم.





​​​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2015)

ادفع أموالك لتحصل على تعليم داعشي في الموصل







دراسة على 'منهاج النبوة' مدفوعة الثمن


يقول نص سؤال حسابي في مادة رياضيات ربما ستُدرّس لتلاميذ المدارس الخاضعة لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق "في إحدى المعارك بلغ عدد جنود الدولة الإسلامية الأبطال 275 ألفا و220 جنديا، بينما عدد الجنود الكافرين بلغ 356 ألفا و230 جنديا جبانا، أيهما أكثر عددا"؟

إذن، فعلها ديوان التعليم التابع لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، واصدر مناهج دراسية جديدة لجميع المراحل الابتدائية والثانوية، بعدما أتلف المناهج السابقة.

وحتى وقت قريب، كان أبو عمران أب لثلاثة طلاب ما زال يعيش معهم في الموصل، يأمل عودة أولاده الى مقاعدهم الدراسية التي هجروها منذ سقوط المدينة بيد التنظيم في حزيران/يونيو 2014، لكن أسهم اليأس ارتفعت عنده مع التغيير الجديد.

ويقول أبو عمران "خسر أولادي عامين دراسيين، ويبدو أنهم سيخسرون الثالث أيضاً فمن غير الممكن أن ادعهم يتلقون تعليما على القتل والتطرف، وفي النهاية لا احد يعترف بشهاداتهم".

وبنبرة حزينة يضيف "أولادي متميزون لذا انا في حيرة من أمري، وليتني استطيع إخراجهم من المدينة ليكملوا مشوارهم الدراسي".

وتبدو المشكلة كبيرة حقا؛ فما بين 300 إلى 400 ألف طالب يواجهون الأزمة عينها التي يمر بها أبناء أبو عمران، خاصة وان وزارة التربية العراقية اعلنت منذ اكثر من سنة عدم اعترافها بالدراسة في المناطق الخاضعة لسيطرة الدولة الإسلامية.

ويؤكد حجي سيدو رئيس لجنة التربية والتعليم في مجلس محافظة نينوى أن أي نتائج دراسية للتعليم في ظل حكم الدولة الإسلامية باطلة ولا يمكن الاعتراف بها.

وتوجد نسخ الكترونية لعدد من الكتب المنهجية الخاصة بالمرحلة الابتدائية أي لتلاميذ تتراوح أعمارهم بين 6 إلى 12 سنة. ومن يطلع عليها ابتداء من المقدمة الموحدة لجميع المواد، سيجد بوضوح شديد أنها ترويج لفكر "دولة الخلافة" والتطرف الديني.

مثلاً، في كتاب اللياقة البدنية للصف الأول الابتدائي، وضعت كلمتا "باقية" و"تتمدد" كإشارة لممارسة التمارين الرياضية للطلبة، وهاتان الكلمتان تردان في الشعار الذي يردده عناصر التنظيم بحماسهم المعهود "دولة الإسلام باقية.. وتتمدد".

والمضحك المبكي ان الرسوم التوضيحية لهذه الكتب كـ"التربية الجهادية" تكون على شكل أطفال يرتدون لباس الدولة الإسلامية الرسمي (الأفغاني)، إلى جانب أسلحة مختلفة كالمسدس والرشاش وغيرها.

أمل حامد مشرفة تربوية متقاعدة، ارتسمت على وجهها ضحكة صفراء وهي تتصفح بعض تلك الكتب على حاسوبها وعلقت "هذا جنون.. الواجب على أولياء الأمور منع أبنائهم من ارتياد المدارس بتاتا، لأنهم سيتخرجون دواعش وليس أطباء ومهندسين".

وتضيف حامد التي تقيم حاليا في السليمانية التابعة لإقليم كردستان العراق "لقد توقعت ذلك قبل عام، فمسؤول التعليم هناك شاب ثلاثيني يحمل شهادة الماجستير في العلوم الإسلامية ويدعى خالد الأعفري وهو من المتشددين في تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية".

وظهرت هذه المناهج الى العلن قبل أسبوعين على أقراص مدمجة فقط. وبحسب خالد العطار وهو مدير مدرسة فان الدولة الإسلامية وزعتها على المدارس الابتدائية والثانوية، ليتولى الطلبة طباعتها على نفقتهم الخاصة، أو يشترونها من المطابع التي باشرت بتحويلها إلى كتب ورقية.

ويبدو حجي سيدو متخوفا جدا من تأثير مناهج تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية على الأطفال والمراهقين خاصة، لكنه يرى في الوقت نفسه ان التنظيم عاجز أكثر من أي وقت مضى عن إدارة العملية التعليمية في الموصل "والدليل أن المدارس لم تفتح حتى الآن".

نعم ثمة عزوف شبه شامل عن الدوام، لكن في الحقيقة هناك عامل آخر يقف وراء تعطيل الدراسة، هو قرار ديوان التعليم فرض رسوم على الطلبة، معللا ذلك بالسعي الى توفير رواتب المعلمين والمدرسين والأساتذة الجامعيين، الذين يعزفون عن الدوام بسبب قطع الحكومة العراقية رواتبهم منذ ستة شهور.

وكانت الحكومة العراقية قد بررت قرار حجب الرواتب بإجراءات الحد من تمويل الدولة الإسلامية، لاعتقادها انه يستولي على جزء من رواتب موظفي الموصل، لاسيما وان نصف موظفي قطاع التربية والجامعات البالغ مجموعهم 53 ألف موظف تقريبا، ما يزالون باقين حتى الساعة في الموصل.

وكشف موظف في تربية نينوى، طلب تسميته أبو عائشة، عن قيمة الرسوم بشكل عملي. وقال "هناك 12 دولارا تقريبا على كل طالب في المرحلة الابتدائية للنصف الأول من السنة، و18 دولارا للمرحلة الثانوية ونحو 50 دولارا للجامعات".

ويعلق، اذا كان البعض مستعدا لإرسال أطفاله للدراسة وفق مناهج "الدولة الإسلامية" فان هذه الرسوم كفيلة بتغيير رأي الكثير منهم.

وبما انه مر أسبوعان على موعد بدء الدراسة الذي أعلنه "ديوان التعليم"، وما زالت الغالبية الساحقة من الصفوف الدراسية خالية من المعلمين والطلاب على السواء، فإما أن مناهج "الدولة الإسلامية" مجرد دعاية كعملته الذهبية، او انه مشروع جاد سينفذه بحد السيف عن قريب.


----------



## Maran+atha (8 نوفمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bEnVV10gcoM[/YOUTUBE]

داعش" يقتل 200 طفل رمياً بالرصاص "
نوفمبر 8, 2015 
انتشر مقطع فيديو على وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي يظهر عملية إعدام جماعية نفذت بحق حوالي 200 طفل، قيل انه في إحدى مناطق سيطرة جماعة “داعش” السلفية.
وبحسب “شاشة. نت”، أظهر مقطع الفيديو قيام عناصر من”داعش”بمجزرة بشعة، بإطلاق النار على أطفال بشكل جماعي، بحجة رفضهم الانضمام للجماعة ورفع السلاح.
هذا ولم يتسنى التأكد من صحة هذا الفيديو.
المصدر: قناة العالم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 نوفمبر 2015)

* التفاصيل الكاملة لاستهداف  ذباح داعش *

    منذ 1 ساعات November 13, 2015, 10:25 pm
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  أعلنت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون" مساء الجمعة، أن طائرة مسيّرة  شنت غارة جوية على ذباح داعش الذي ظهر مرات عدة في مقاطع فيديو نشرها  التنظيم الإرهابي وهو ينحر مختطفين أجانب.

وأبدى المسئولون الأمريكيون تأكيدهم بأنه قتل في غارة، بينما شدّدت الوزارة  على أنها ستعمل على دراسة نتائج العملية العسكرية، وأنها ستقدم المزيد من  المعلومات "في الزمان والمكان المناسبين".

وبحسب المتحدث باسم البنتاجون، الكولونيل ستيف وارن، فإن الولايات المتحدة  كانت تعمل على رصد حركات ذباح داعش عن قرب منذ صباح يوم الأربعاء.

وتم رصد "أموازي" يوم أمس الخميس، وهو يغادر أحد المباني في سوريا ويصعد داخل إحدى العربات.

واستطاعت 3 طائرات مسيّرة أمريكية مراقبة تلك العربة عن بعد، قبل استهدافها  بثلاث غارات، ما أدى إلى إصابة أموازي وشخص آخر كان بداخل العربة.

وبحسب تقرير نشرته صحيفة "دايلي ميل" البريطانية، من المتوقع أن تكون طائرة  مسيّرة أقلعت من قاعدة عسكرية في ولاية "نيفادا" الأمريكية، حيث عمل  عنصران أمنيان على قيادة الطائرة عن مسافة تتعدى 1100 كلم.

وكخطوة ثانية، أرسل العسكريان الأمر إلى الطائرة عبر الاتصالات اللاسلكية  والأقمار الصناعية المتخصصة بتقنية التحديد الجغرافي "جي بي أس".

وتابع التقرير أنه على الرغم من وجود أنواع مختلفة من الطائرات المسيرة لدى  الجيش الأمريكي، إلا أن النوع الأكثر استخداما في سوريا هو لطائرة "رايبر  أم كيو 9" التي باستطاعتها التحليق بهدوء تام لأكثر من 14 ساعة، وبسرعة  تفوق 480 كلم بالساعة.

أما بالنسبة للعتاد العسكري المستخدم، فيرى التقرير أنه تم استخدام صاروخ "هيل فاير" الشهير بدقته في إصابة الأهداف القيّمة.

وبحسب مجموعة "الرقة تذبح بصمت"، فإن صاروخا استهدف سيارة أموازي ليل  الخميس بتوقيت دمشق، تبعتها 14 غارة جوية أخرى في أقل من 9 دقائق.

وتابعت المجموعة أن عربة أخرى أرادت الاقتراب من مكان الحادث إلا أنه تم استهدافها قبل وصولها.

وتابعت المجموعة أن الغارة على ذباح داعش حصلت بالقرب من برج الساعة في  البلدة التي اشتهرت في الفترة الأخيرة بكونها ساحة يستخدمها إرهابيو  التنظيم لعمليات الإعدام والصلب منذ أن استولوا على المدينة منذ قرابة  العامين.

أما مدير المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان رامي عبد الرحمن، أفاد من جهته أن  جميع المصادر لديه تشير إلى أنه على الرغم من استهداف اموازي، إلا أنه لم  يقتل بل يرقد الآن داخل إحدى المستشفيات بالرقة حيث يتلقى العلاج، وإصابته  بليغة جدا".

وتابع: "الغارات الجوية استهدفت أيضا أعضاء من "البيتلز"، وهو تعبير أطلق  على 3 بريطانيين في صفوف التنظيم الإرهابي قيل إنهم يعملون على حراسة  الرهائن الغربيين إلى جانب ذباح داعش.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هذا الخبر منقول من : الدستور*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

أ*بوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
أعلنت وزارة الدفاع الأميركية (البنتاغون)، أن الجيش الأميركي نفذ، ليلة السبت، غارة جوية ضد زعيم تنظيم داعش في ليبيا، العراقي أبو نبيل، المعروف أيضا باسم وسام نجم الزبيدي بمدينة سرت.
وقال المتحدث باسم البنتاغون، بيتر كوك، إن "مقتل ابو نبيل سيضعف قدرات تنظيم داعش على تحقيق أهدافه في ليبيا"، لافتا إلى أن الضربة الأميركية "تم السماح بها والتخطيط لها قبل الهجوم الإرهابي على باريس".

واعتبر البنتاغون في بيانه أن هذه الضربة ستعيق التنظيم، لا سيما تجنيد عناصر جدد في التنظيم وإقامة قواعد في ليبيا والتخطيط لهجمات في الخارج.

وأشار البيان إلى أن الغارة، لا تعتبر الأولى ضد التنظيمات الإرهابية في ليبيا، ولكنها الأولى ضد تنظيم داعش في ليبيا.

وتشير التقارير إلى أن العراقي أبو نبيل قد يكون هو نفسه المتحدث في الفيديو، الذي نشره داعش عند قتل المصريين في فبراير 2015. 

وقال مسؤولون أميركيون إن طائرتين من نوع "إف-15" استخدمتا في الهجوم.             

البنتاغون​*
*المصدر  : من هنا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 نوفمبر 2015)

*التقط شهود عيان فيديو لمروحية هجومية من طراز أباتشي الأمريكية ترافق قافلة تتكون من 200 سيارة تويوتا هايلكس تحمل ما قيل إنهم مقاتلون من تنظيم "داعش" على طريق سريع في سوريا.
وكانت المروحية تحلق على ارتفاع منخفض أثناء مرافقتها القافلة دون أن يوجه إليها أفراد القافلة رشاشات الثقيلة المثبتة على السيارات، وظلت المروحية تطوف فوق القافلة طوال فترة الفيديو المصور.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2015)

*مراقبة حسابات تويتر "داعش" وأنصارهم تأخذ أهمية استثنائية خصوصا بعد الهجمات في باريس. تحليل حسابات التويتر أظهر أن قطر هي أكبر حاضنة لحسابات تغرد لصالح "داعش" في العالم العربي والإسلامي، فيما تعتبر بلجيكا الأولى أوروبيا.*​المصدر * من هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 نوفمبر 2015)

أقر مجلس النواب العراقي (البرلمان)، الخميس، حظر المنافذ الإعلامية لتنظيم داعش على الأراضي العراقية، حيث يسيطر التنظيم المتشدد على أراض واسعة من البلاد منذ أشهر.
وصوت أعضاء البرلمان بالإجماع على القرار الذي ينص على "حظر المواقع الإلكترونية وجميع وسائل الإعلام التابعة لتنظيم داعش، والمروجة له، والمحرضة والمبررة للجرائم الإرهابية".

وطلب القرار أيضا من السلطات المنظمة لوسائل الإعلام في البلاد، والجهات القضائية بتنفيذه على الفور، لا سيما في ما يتعلق بالقنوات الفضائية التي تؤكد فكر التنظيم المتشدد.

المصدر  * من هنا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 ديسمبر 2015)

حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 

مثلت سيدة من محافظة الموصل العراقية، أمام محكمة داعش لعدم التزامها بالخمار الأسود مما يعد في قوانين داعش تمردًا.
وخير القاضي الداعشي في محكمة أقيمت بكنيسة داخل حي النبي جرجيس وسط  الموصل، ما بين الجلد أو العضّ، لكنها اختارت الأخيرة، تيقنًا منها أنها  مجرد "عضة" وتذهب من بعدها لبيتها. - حسب ما نقلت إذاعة "صوت روسيا" اليوم  الجمعة-.
وباشر التنظيم تنفيذ العقوبة، وأجلسوها على كرسي أشبه بمقاعد الدراسة،  وشدوا يدها حتى جاءت خنساء الداعشية الآسيوية، والتي لم تكن بخمار، وعضت  السيدة حتى قطعت قطعة منها وابتلعتها.

هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 ديسمبر 2015)

* التفاصيل الكاملة لعملية تصفية «ذباح داعش»*

    منذ 39 دقيقه December 6, 2015, 10:59 pm
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*     شرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية تفاصيل عملية تصفية ذبَّاح تنظيم  "داعش"، الجهادي "جون"، على يد فريق من القوات الجوغŒة البرغŒطانغŒة الخاصة  المعروفة بـSAS.

وقالت الصحيفة إن العملية التي استهدفت ذباح التنظيم، الذي قطع رأس  الرهينتين البريطانيين، آلان هينينج وديفيد هاينز، أجريت جوًا، بدون أي  قوات برية.

وكشفت الصحيفة أن مجموعة من القوات الجوية البريطانية تسللت إلى الرقة،  وأطلقت طائرة هليكوبتر تزن 1 باوند، لتحديد موقعه، ثم تعقب فريق المهمات  الخاصة الجهادي "جون"، واستدعى الطائرة التي وجهت الضربة الجوية التي  قتلته.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الخطة، التي وصفتها بـ"الخطيرة"، تم تنفيذها من قِبل 8 أفراد من القوات الخاصة، والذين اخترقوا معقل داعش، بالرقة.

وشرحت الصحيفة تفاصيل الخطة والتي كانت كالتالي: "بدأت المهمة في ظلام يوم  11 نوفمبر، عندما حلقت طائرتا هليكوبتر أمريكيتان من طراز Chinook على  ارتفاع منخفض فوق صحراء سوريا في بقعة معزولة، تجنّب الفريق كل الطرق، وسار  في الصحراء بمركبات خفيفة لمسافة 35 ميلًا إلى الجنوب نحو الرقة".

وأضافت: "مساء اليوم التالي، قام أحد أعضاء الفريق بتجميع أربغ مروحيات  مصغرة لا يزيد طولها على 3 أقدام، وكل منها مزود بكاميرا تعمل بالأشعة تحت  الحمراء وتتميز بخاصية الرؤية الليلية، وتمت برمجة المروحيات للطيران إلى  مخبأ الجهادي جون".

وكانت أول مروحية انطلقت باتجاه هدفها، ثم دخلت في وضع البحث، وسجلت تحركات  عناصر "داعش" المشتبه بهم في مبنى يقع بالقرب من مسجد شاركسة، وبثت  المروحية لقطات عالية الدقة، عبر قمر صناعي، إلى مقر القوات الجوية الخاصة  في هيريفورد ببريطانيا، والقيادة المركزية الأمريكية بالمنطقة العربية.

وبعد ذلك، توقفت سيارة بالقرب من المبنى، يركبها الجهادي "جون"، وحددت الطائرة هدفها وأصابت السيارة، وتمقتل الجهادي جون.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## BITAR (8 ديسمبر 2015)

*تفاصيل مثيرة عن عملية تصفية "سفاح داعش"  في الرقة *
​ 
*تاريخ النشر:07.12.2015 *




*
محمد اموازي المعروف باسم جون *​ 
*نشرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية تفاصيل مثيرة حول تصفية محمد  اموازي المعروف إعلاميا بـ"سفاح داعش"، بمشاركة مروحيات مراقبة صغيرة يتم  التحكم بها عن بعد.         
بعد 3 أسابيع من الإعلان عن مقتل محمد إموازي، كشفت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" الأحد 6 ديسمبر/كانون الأول أن فريق  مهمات خاصة بريطاني تسلل إلى محيط مدينة الرقة معقل "داعش" في سوريا،  وأطلق مروحية يتحكم بها عن بعد وزنها (1 باوند) فقط، لتعقب سفاح "داعش"  وتحديد موقعه قبل تنفيذ الضربة.
وتضيف الصحيفة أن 8 أفراد من القوات  الخاصة البريطانية نفذوا خطة "محفوفة المخاطر"، واخترقوا معقل "داعش" في  الرقة، مستخدمين تقنيات جديدة لتحديد موقع إموازي من خلال حوامات بدون  طيار.
وتشير "ديلي ميل" إلى أن الفريق سار بمركبات خفيفة لمسافة 35  ميلا إلى الجنوب نحو الرقة، حيث وصلوا إلى نقطة تبعد 5 أميال عن المدينة،  حتى لا ينكشف أمرهم.
مساء اليوم التالي، بينما كان بقية أعضاء الفريق  يقومون بالمراقبة، قام أحدهم بتجميع 4 مروحيات مصغرة، كل منها مزودة  بكاميرا تعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء وتتميز بخاصية الرؤية الليلية، وهذه  المروحيات كانت مبرمجة سلفا للطيران إلى مخبأ أموازي الواقع في بناء مكون  من 6 طوابق بأحد شوارع الرقة.
عملية المراقبة أتت بثمارها أخيرا، حيث  حددت المروحيات مكان إموازي وتم إبلاغ قيادة التحالف الدولي بإحداثيات  مكان الهدف، وبعد أن استقل "جون" سيارة أمام المبنى قامت طائرات بدون طيار  تابعة للتحالف بتنفيذ غارة بحسب معطيات فريق المهمات الخاصة البريطاني  وأصابت السيارة بشكل مباشر منهية حياة أشهر ذباح في عالم التنظيمات  الإرهابية والذي قطع رأس الرهينتين البريطانيين، آلان هينينج وديفيد هاينز  وغيرهم.*
* محمد الإموازي "جون البريطاني"*
*ولد محمد إموازي في  الكويت عام 1988 وانتقل مع عائلته إلى بريطانيا عام 1994 عندما كان في سن  السادسة، ويعتقد أنه تلقى تعليمه في أكاديمية "كوينين كيناستون كوميونيتي"،   شمال لندن، ثم تخرج لاحقا من جامعة وستمنستر واختص بعلم الحاسبات في  العام 2009.
أثار إموازي انتباه الأجهزة الأمنية ما بين عامي 2009  و2010، عندما بدأ جهاز الاستخبارات البريطاني (إمي آي 5) ووكالات استخبارية  أخرى مراقبة المتطرفين الذين يشتبه بصلتهم بمسلحين أجانب انخرطوا في صفوف  حركة الشباب الصومالية.*





*محمد اموازي من سكان لندن ومن أصل كويتي 
*​ *وعاد محمد  إلى موطنه الكويت عام 2010 وعمل لمدة 3 أشهر في شركة كمبيوتر في الكويت  كمندوب مبيعات براتب متدن يعادل 300 دينار كويتي شهريا، إضافة إلى 50  دينارا بدل نقل، و5% عمولة عن المبيعات.*

*مقاطع فيديو ظهر بها أشهر ذباح رهائن بداعش
أغسطس/آب: ظهر جون وهو يقطع رأس الصحفي الأمريكي جيمس فولي 
2 سبتمبر/أيلول 2014:  قطع رأس الصحفي الأمريكي ستيف سوتلوف
13 سبتمبر/أيلول قطع رأس عامل الإغاثة البريطاني ديفيد هينز
أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 2014  قطع رأس عامل الإغاثة البريطاني آلان هينينغ
نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 2014 جون يقتل جندي سوري في عمليات قطع رؤوس بشكل جماعي
20 يناير/كانون الثاني 2015  جون يقف بجانب 2 من الرهائن اليابانيين ويطالب بفدية لإطلاق سراحهما
31 يناير/كانون الثاني 2015: قطع رأس الرهينة الياباني كينجي غوتو*
*المصدر: وكالات
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 ديسمبر 2015)

* أوروبا تعثر على  داعش  بين طيات نبوءات فانغا*

    منذ 3 ساعات December 10, 2015, 8:30 am
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تعود نبوءات العرافة البلغارية الشهيرة فانغا إلى الظهور بين الحين  والآخر، خاصة حين تشتد الخطوب وتزداد الأزمات حدة والأوضاع غموضا، وتلتف  حبائل اليأس.
       وفي هذه الأيام التي تشهد حروبا واضطرابات وأزمات متنوعة خطرة يمر بها  العالم في محتلف أرجائه، يبحث البعض عن المستقبل في أسفار العرافين  والمنجمين. وهنا تحظى فانغا بمكانة كبيرة لا تقل عن مكانة نوستراداموس في  القرن السادس عشر.
  صحيفة "The Daily Mirror" تطرقت مؤخرا إلى نبوءات العرافة البلغارية  التي توفيت في العام 1996 بعد أن ناهزت 85 عاما، وقالت إن فانغا التي يعتقد  الكثيرون أنها تنبأت بهجمات 11 سبتمبر في الولايات المتحدة، وبتسونامي  تايلند نهاية العام 2004، حذرت من أن "متطرفون مسلمون" سيسيطرون على أوروبا  في العام 2016!
  وذكرت الصحيفة البريطانية أن العرافة البلغارية ذائعة الصيت تحدثت قبل  نحو عقدين من الزمن عن حرب كبيرة ستندلع بعد "ربيع عربي" يجتاح المنطقة في  العام 2011. وتنتهي هذه الحرب في العام 2043 بإقامة "خلافة" عاصمتها روما!.
  فانغا في عام 1994  هذه النبوءة وصفتها "The Daily Mirror" بالمروعة، لافتة إلى أن العرافة  البلغارية لو صدقت، فإن أوروبا بوضعها الحالي ستختفي من الوجود بنهاية  العام المقبل، وستتحول القارة إلى قفار جرداء، لافتة إلى أن أنصار نظرية  "المؤامرة" يلمحون إلى أن مسلحي "داعش" يسيطرون في الوقت الراهن على أراض  في ليبيا وسوريا غير البعيدتين عن أوروبا.
  ويحاول المهتمون بفانغا وبتنبوءاتها الملغزة، الإيحاء بأنها تكلمت عن  الأحداث في شرق أوكرانيا من خلال تفسير قولها "كل شيء سيتزعزع في أرض  الدياميس والجبال المشيدة، ونتيجة لذلك، الكثير سينهار في الغرب، وسيصعد  الكثير في الشرق!"
  والمدهش أن هؤلاء عثروا على الكثير من الخبايا في عبارات فانغا الغامضة،  بما في ذلك ما اعتقدوا أنها نبوءة باختفاء أوكرانيا من الخارطة السياسية،  مستندين في ذلك لقولها: "وسيأتي ستريلوك وسوف تقف عشرين وثلاثة أعوام وما  وقف عشرين وثلاثة أعوام سيتحول إلى هباء!".
  فسّر البعض هذه النبوءة بأن ستريلوك التي تعني السهم، إشارة إلى إيغور  ستريلكوف، أحد زعماء القوات المناهضة لكييف في شرق البلاد، أما ما وقف 23  عاما، فهي أوكرانيا، بدلاله عدد السنوات بعد انفصالها عن الاتحاد  السوفييتي!.
  أما أشد نبوءات فانغا قتامة ورعبا، فهي تلك التي فسرها البعض بأنها حرب  عالمية ثالثة ستظهر نذرها ابتداء من العام 2016 الذي تصفه العرافة  البلغارية بأنه سيكون نقطة تحول في تاريخ البشرية، وفيه ستختفي أوروبا من  الوجود، بعد أن تجتاحها الأوبئة والأمراض.
  قبر فانغا - بلغاريا  تقول عبارات العرافة البلغارية بهذا الشأن إن " العام 2011 سيكون حاسما،  ستبدأ الحرب بالاشتعال في الشرق، وسيتم تدمير أوروبا... العام 16 ستصبح  أوروبا فارغة باردة".
  يحدث ذلك بعد اشتعال حرب عالمية ثالثة، تكون بحسب فهم البعض لتنبوءات  فانغا، بين الولايات المتحدة ومتطرفين إسلاميين، وستستعمل في آخر فصولها  أسلحة كيماوية!
  حرب عالمية يقول مفسرو نبوءات فانغا أن شرارتها الأولى ستندلع في سوريا  "حيث مهد الحضارات والثقافات، حيث تعايشت الأديان لآلاف السنين".
  العرافة البلغارية ردت حين نطقت بنبوءتها على سؤال عن وقت هذه الحرب  تحديدا بقولها: "قبل أن تسقط سوريا!"، ويضيف أنصارها وحواريوها إلى كل ذلك  أن علامة هذه الأحداث ومفتاحها معلق في عبارتها القائلة بأن رئيس الولايات  المتحدة "الأخير سيكون أسود البشرة".
  يمكننا القول بثقة أن الحياة على كوكب الأرض لن تتوقف بنبوءة مهما حاول  أنصارها أن يجمعوا لها المبررات وأن يحشدوا حولها الحجج والأسباب، والكوكب  مر في السنوات الأخيرة بعدة نبوءات عن نهاية العالم هازئا، ولن تكون هذه  الأخيرة.
  مرت وتلاشت تلك التواريخ السوداء لأن البشرية ليست معادلة حسابية بسيطة  يمكن حلها في غمضة عين، ولا هي بوجود هامشي طارئ حتى يرتبط مصيره بقدرة  سحرية لكائن فان.









  هذا الخبر منقول من : روسيا اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 ديسمبر 2015)

*قالت مصادر عسكرية كردية ومسئولون أتراك لرويترز، إن متشددين من  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية أطلقوا اليوم الأربعاء صواريخ على قاعدة تتمركز بها  قوات تركية في شمال العراق وإن القوات التركية ردت على إطلاق النار.
وقال المسئولون إن أربعة جنود أتراك أصيبوا في الهجوم الذي كان جزءا من  هجوم أوسع نطاقا تشنه الدولة الإسلامية على مواقع كردية حول مدينة الموصل  معقل التنظيم في شمال العراق.
وقال المسئول الكردي هيمن هورامي على تويتر إن قوات البشمركة الكردية صدت  العديد من الهجمات اليوم الأربعاء من قبل المتشددين الذين نشروا تسع سيارات  ملغومة ونفذوا ثمانية هجمات انتحارية. وقال إن سبعة من قوات البشمركة  قتلوا.
وقال بيان للقوات المسلحة التركية إن المعسكر أصيب بصواريخ كاتيوشا أطلقتها  الدولة الإسلامية على البشمركة فألحقت إصابات طفيفة بأربعة جنود يعالجون  حاليا في مستشفى بمحافظة شرناق في جنوب شرق تركيا.
وقال جنرال كردي كان قريبا من القاعدة في منطقة بعشيقة إن ستة أو سبعة  صواريخ سقطت داخل المجمع الذي تستخدمه أيضا مجموعة مسلحة عراقية تقول تركيا  إنها تدربها لقتال الدولة الإسلامية.
وسبب نشر نحو 150 جندي تركي في القاعدة في وقت سابق هذا الشهر توترا في  العلاقات بين أنقرة وبغداد التي اشتكت لمجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة.
وتقول بغداد إن الوجود العسكري التركي ينتهك سيادتها.
وسحبت تركيا عددا من جنودها في وقت سابق هذا الأسبوع ونقلتهم لقاعدة أخرى داخل إقليم كردستان العراق لكن بغداد تطالب بانسحاب كامل.*
* 
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 ديسمبر 2015)

*بدأ الجيش الألماني دعم الغارات الجوية التي تستهدف مواقع تنظيم  "داعش" في سوريا، وذلك بعد موافقة البرلمان الألماني على مشاركة الجيش في  مهام ضرب التنظيم في أعقاب هجمات باريس.
     وقال متحدث باسم قيادة المهام الخارجية للجيش الألماني إن "طائرة تزويد  الوقود تابعة لسلاح الجو الألماني قامت ليلة الثلاثاء على الأربعاء بتزويد  مقاتلتين تابعتين للتحالف الدولي ضد "داعش" بالوقود في الجو"، وأضاف  المتحدث أن "طائرة الجيش الألماني من طراز إيرباص (إيه 310) حلقت لمدة خمس  ساعات في الجو".
  يذكر أن البرلمان الألماني (بوندستاغ) وافق على مشاركة الجيش الألماني  في مهام مكافحة "داعش"، وذلك في أعقاب الهجمات الإرهابية في باريس، ومن  المنتظر أن تبدأ 6 طائرات استطلاع ألمانية من طراز "تورنادو" في التجسس من  الجو على التنظيم. كما تدعم سفينة حربية ألمانية حاملة الطائرات الفرنسية  "شارل ديغول"، التي تنطلق منها مقاتلات فرنسية لضرب مواقع داعش.
  تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه ثالث مهمة قتالية دفاعية في تاريخ الجيش  الألماني منذ تأسيسه قبل 60 عاما، وذلك عقب مشاركته في حرب كوسوفو عام  1999، وفي المهمة القتالية لحلف شمال الأطلسي (الناتو) في أفغانستان، التي  انتهت عام 2014.
  ويشارك الجيش الألماني في مهمة الحرب ضد "داعش" بنحو 1200 جندي، ولم يشر  المتحدث باسم قيادة المهام الخارجية للجيش الألماني إلى جنسية المقاتلتين  الحربيتين اللتين تم تزويدهما بالوقود من قبل الطائرة الألمانية.
  وتشارك في الغارات الجوية على "داعش" في سوريا والعراق مقاتلات فرنسية  وأمريكية وبريطانية وعربية، وترى الحكومة الألمانية أن مهمة تدمير "داعش"   تحظى بغطاء أممي عبر عدة قرارات من الأمم المتحدة وميثاق الأمم المتحدة.
  وفي المقابل، يخالف حزب "اليسار" الألماني الحكومة في هذا الموقف،  ويتمسك الحزب بحقه في تقديم دعوى أمام المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية ضد  مشاركة الجيش الألماني في هذه المهمة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 ديسمبر 2015)

* الطائرات الروسية تدمر معسكرا كبيرا لتدريب المسلحين *

    منذ 36 دقيقه December 23, 2015, 8:21 pm
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أعلن المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الروسية إيجور كوناشينكوف ، خلال مؤتمر  صحفي عقده، اليوم /الأربعاء / أن القوات المسلحة الروسية تلقت منذ نحو  أسبوع معلومات من جانب المعارضة السورية الوطنية عن معسكر كبير لإعداد  الإرهابيين القادمين عبر الحدود التركية ومعظمهم من بلدان “رابطة الدول  المستقلة “.
  وأشار إلى أن المعلومات أفادت بأن المعسكر كان يحتوي عددا كبيرا من  المدربين من سوريا والبلدان المجاورة لها ، لافتا إلى أن القوات الروسية  نجحت اليوم في تدمير المعسكر.
  ونقلت وكالة أنباء “سبوتنيك ” الروسية عن كوناشينكوف قوله ” إن قاذفة “سو-34” دمرت المعسكر في محافظة إدلب .
  وأوضح أن البيانات وردت من عدة مصادر وتم فحصها بدقة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : المحيط*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 ديسمبر 2015)

*  بالوثائق.. خطة «داعش» لاحتلال الفاتيكان وأوربا*

    منذ 34 دقيقه December 28, 2015, 7:41 pm
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* كشفت تحقيقات مكافحة الإرهاب في إيطاليا، وثيقة سرية يتناقلها أنصار "داعش"  الإرهابي في ما بينهم مباشرةً أو عن طريق الإنترنت وتطبيقات الهاتف  المحمول، منذ يوليو الماضي، لاحتلال أوربا والفاتيكان.

حسب صحيفة الجورنالي الإيطالية الإثنين، وذلك بعد القبض على باكستاني وتونسي في مدينة بريشيا الإيطالية.

وقالت صحيفة "الجورنالي" الإيطالية، اطلعت على الوثيقة السرية بعد إلقاء  القبض على تونسي وباكستاني في مدينة بريشيا، إن روما والفاتيكان تُمثلان  الهدف الإستراتيجي الحقيقي والكبير لداعش الذي وضع مخططًا تفصيليًا لاحتلال  إيطاليا والفاتيكان. 

وذكرت الشرطة الإيطالية أن تلك الوثيقة تكشف أيضًا عن محاولة التنظيم  التخطيط لتمرد واسع بين مسلمي إيطاليا، ثم الاستيلاء على مصانع الأسلحة  ومخازنها. 

تطويق إيطاليا
وتوضح الوثيقة تخطيط "داعش" بتنفيذ تفجيرات محدودة في أماكن متفرقة في  إيطاليا، مع محاولة الاقتراب من الفاتيكان، بالتوازي مع خطة تطويق إيطاليا  من الخارج انطلاقًا من دول الجوار وبالاعتماد على الجاليات المسلمة ذات  الكثافة العددية في دول مثل فرنسا أو المملكة المتحدة.

وشددت الوثيقة، على ضرورة تكثيف الشبكات والتجنيد للمتطوعين خاصة أصحاب  الخبرة العسكرية والخلفية الحربية من المجندين السابقين في الجيوش  الأوربية، قبل السيطرة على مصانع السلاح والمخازن، كما كان الأمر في  العراق.

معسكرات تدريب
والمرحلة التالية وفقًا للوثيقة تتمثل في توفير المجال للمجندين للتدرب على  الأسلحة، وعليه لابد من التفكير في مناطق الجنوب الإيطالي لإقامة معسكرات  مناسبة.

ونوهت الوثيقة بأنه من الضروري اختيار أماكن منعزلة وبعيدة جدًا عن أعين  الأمن والفضوليين وذلك لاستقبال "مسلمي المملكة المتحدة الذين يمكنهم مع  مسلمي فرنسا التسلل إلى هذه المعسكرات بسهولة" وذلك في الوقت الذي تستمر  فيه عمليات التطويق الصامتة" بتجنيد المسلمين في إسبانيا وألمانيا والدول  الاسكندينافية، لإحكام الحصار على إيطاليا من الغرب والشمال.

قوات الناتو
ودعا داعش أنصاره ومجنديه انتظار ساعة الصفر، مؤكدًا في وثيقته انخراط  القوات الغربية في حرب برية في سوريا، حرب ستنتهي بهزيمتها الساحقة هناك،  وبمجرد ما تندحر قوات حلف الناتو، تنتفض القوى السرية والشبكات في أوربا  عمومًا وفي إيطاليا بشكل خاص، وتحتل روما، بعد تدفق الشبكات النائمة بالشكل  الذي تقدم من الشمال والغرب والشرق. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 نقلا عن فيتو *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 فبراير 2016)

*  كشف وثيقة لندن لاتفاق الإخوان وداعش على تشكيل قوة عسكرية*

    منذ 13 دقيقه February 28, 2016, 2:26 pm
   طباعة   






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* الوثيقة تم تحريرها يوم 25 فبراير وتدعو إلى التقارب مع المنظمات المدنية  التى تطالب بالحرية والاستقلال.. تقسيم التعامل مع أوروبا وأمريكا وشرق  آسيا بين مؤيد ومناصر ومعاد تكشف «اليوم السابع» عن أخطر وثيقة إرهابية تخص  دول المنطقة فى المرحلة المقبلة.. وجاءت نتيجة اجتماع بين جماعة الإخوان  وداعش وممثلين آخرين عن تنظيمات إرهابية، وذلك يوم 25 فبراير الماضى فى  العاصمة البريطانية لندن، ووفقا لمصادر قالت إن التنظيم الدولى لجأ إلى  التنظيمات الإرهابية بعد أن تأكد من ضعف الجماعة على مستوى العالم. وقالت  المصادر إن هناك اتصالات تمهيدية سبقت هذه الاجتماعات لطروح الخطوط العامة  للوثيقة، ورأت فى ذلك أن هناك دولا رئيسية فى مجال التحرك هى مصر وسوريا  والعراق، باعتبار أن هذه الدول تقوم بالجهد الأكبر فى مقاومة الإرهاب حيث  تسعى التنظيمات الإرهابية إلى تنفيذه فيها. وأضافت المصادر أن اجتماع لنذن  الذى عقد 25 فبراير الماضى، اختلفت الأوزان النسبية للمنظمات الإرهابية  فيه، وفيما كانت الإخوان هى الوزن الأكبر وأكثر المتحمسين، كانت داعش هى  القوى الثابتة من حيث التمثيل، غير أن المصادر لفتت إلى أن الإخوان كانت  تتلهف بأى طريقة للاتفاق وطرح وثيقة ملزمة لكل الأطراف، وذلك لوضع المنطقة  فى المرحلة القادمة وفقا لتصورات جديدة، تعتمد على معالجة جوانب الضعف فيها  والتى زادت فى المرحلة الماضية بفعل وتأثير شراسة مواجهة الإرهاب. وتدور  الوثيقة حول عدد من المرتكزات، أهمها تشكيل قوة عسكرية تعتمد على أفراد  التنظيمات المشاركة فى اجتماع لندن، بالإضافة إلى وضع تصورات ملزمة لكيفية  التعامل مع الخارج، فى أوروبا وأمريكا وشرق آسيا، بالإضافة إلى الاستفادة  من التنظيمات المدنية التى ترفع شعارات الحرية والاستقلال، وشددت على ضرورة  طرح صيغ قانونية لهذه المجالات. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مسودة أولية مقدمة  للإخوان المجاهدين فى محور «المشروع الوطنى العربى الإسلامى» مقدمة  استهلالية بناء على ما جاء فى توجيهات مؤتمر القيادة العام، المنعقد تحت  شعار «وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله...»، نستهل برنامج الجانب الوطنى كمشروع وجزء  من قلب الأحداث من خارطة العمل المستقبلى، الذى استوحته اجتماعات القيادة  لليومين الماضيين فى توظيف وترسيخ أسس ومبادئ هذه الانطلاقة، التى تشمل  المرتكزات والأصعدة العميقة الممتدة أفقياً وعمودياً، لتشمل جميع مفاصل  العمل التنظيمى المشرق لحياة أمة المليار ونصف المليار، تجاهد لتجذير  عقيدتها وتوسيع قاعدة المؤمنين بخط هذه العقيدة، وهذا التوجه النير النابع  من بدن إيماننا فى الله وكتابه ورسله والجهاد لأجله واليوم الموعود، ومن  هذه الحقيقة، ننطلق لنقول: تمر الأمة اليوم من مشارق الأرض لمغاربها فى  مفترق طرق، بين أن تبقى أمة مؤمنة قوية صلبة موحدة فى عقيدتها ووحدة  أهدافها، يتمتع فيها المسلمون أبناء هذه الأمة بحقوق العدالة والحرية  بالإطار والقانون الربانى، وينعمون بخيراتها ويتشاركون فى تأدية شعار  عقيدتها، وبناء حاضرها ومستقبلها بدلاً من مشروع تدميرها بالفوضى، والتقسيم  والحروب والطائفية، وخلق المناخات المعادية للإسلام، وتعجيل دائرة الحقد  والكراهية لكل المسلمين، وفى مقدمتهم الحاضنة لأطراف ومنظمات تحمل ذهب  وزمرد هذه العقيدة وصياغة إخوانية بديعة لعملية الزمن، وعصر الخلافة  الراشدة فى تمهيد الحاضر والمستقبل لمجتمع الإسلام النموذجى، لقد واجهت  وتواجه الأمة الإسلامية وشعوبها المجاهدة فصولاً من الظلم والقتل والتشويه  والحصار والضغط العسكرى والنفسى والسجن والاعتقالات والتهجير، الذى دفعت  بهم للمزيد من الصلابة وعمق الإيمان والقوة فى مواجهة التحديات بنقاء رسم  على طريق الإيمان، بما جاء به القرآن الكريم دستور البشرية والتلاحم  الإيمانى الفريد، لصد هذه التحديات وإسقاطها وتعجيل مصيرها البائس،  وانطلاقاً من هذه المسؤولية الدينية الوطنية الأخلاقية، والإحساس العميق  بمعاناة إخواننا المجاهدين فى طول وعرض ساحة الأمة، منذ توفير عوامل الوجود  الصهيونى الأمريكى الأوروبى، والتحديات والمخاطر التى تواجه الإسلام،  الدين الحقيقى ومكانته الرائدة فى تأسيس الحضارة الإنسانية والحضارة  العربية الإسلامية، حيث تاريخ هذا الدين صاحب سفر البطولات والأمجاد  والفخر، وتقديراً منا للظروف الخطيرة التى تمر بها هذه الأمة الشريفة، ولما  تتصف به هذه المرحلة من تدخلات دولية تتسم بالمصالح والمنافع والطائفية  والحقد والكراهية، وتوافر عوامل اغتصاب الحق لحساب الباطل، كل المحاولات  لتشويه بل لتدمير صورة الإسلام وعنوان نضاله، ولكن القلب النابض الواعى  «الإخوان المسلمين» هو المنظمة المجاهدة بتلاحمها الدينى، وإيمانها  المتزايد لعمق رسالتها ونسيجها التنظيمى وسائر جهادها المتصاعد الذى انعكس  على صورة الحاضر وأهلها لقيادة مجتمع الإسلام بقوة المجاهدين فى العديد من  ساحات العالم، وتسيدت مشاريعها كل سياسات المتحذلقين من دعاة العنصرية  والقومية والعشيرة والطائفة، وبنضالها الشريف عبر 80 سنة منذ ولادة هذه  الفكرة حتى ضياء اليوم، لكى تعيد الذاكرة لجهاد الصحابة مناراً فى بناء  حاضرها ومستقبل جيل الإسلام، والتخلص كلياً من الظلم والظالمين، وهيمنتهم  تحت عرابيهم من قوى الظلام وأدواته، العملاء الفاسدين وكفرة التاريخ  والدين، إننا نرى أن مشروعنا الوطنى عبر خطواته التالية يسهم فى تلمس دروب  الخلاص لأمتنا من محنتها الحالية وهى كالآتى: الأعمال التمهيدية إن الظروف  التى يمر بها مجاهدونا فى كل قارات العالم، والتى تمثلت بالظلم والانقلابات  العسكرية والتهميش، منذ حقبة تاريخية طويلة حتى انقلاب السيسى، والمؤامرة  الكبرى داخل الوطنى الإسلامى وخارجه، وما أعقبه من سجن وتشريد وإعدامات  وقتل ونهب، إضافة إلى تدخلات دولية من دول عربية لها مصالح مع الأجنبى،  وعلى رأس المهمة كانت أحزاب سياسية ودينية وحركات تدعى القومية والإسلام  والوطنية داخل مصر ودول العالم ودول أخرى يتعرض فيها العديد من منظماتنا  ومجاهدينا إلى أنواع التعذيب النفسى والجسدى والإيديولوجى، بهدف إحداث  ثغرات فكرية وصراعات داخل التنظيم، ولدت فقدان الثقة فى بعض أفراد هذا  التنظيم العظيم الراسخ فى العقيدة، ودروب المجاهدين فى سبيل الله ولدينه  واليوم الآخر، ولكن بقت الثقة عالية وتزداد لقواة الفاعلة التى تطلبت جملة  من الإجراءات الحكيمة والحزم أمام هذه الموجه المضادة، التى أدت إلى طمأنة  المسلمين بأن هذا التنظيم يبقى شامخاً بكل أطيافه العرقية والجنسية، لذلك  ونتيجة لهذا الوضع الذى حذا بالبعض الذين جنحت بهم الأفكار والحجج الواهية،  وبعدهم عن صدى العقل والضمير، كان من الضرورى المداولة والتقرب ورسم خريط  بيانية إيديولوجية جديدة مع كل الأطراف، التى تشاركنا المهمة المقدسة، سواء  كان ذلك بالجوهر أو الأهداف وضمان دعمهم وانخراطهم العقائدى فى حزمة  نضالنا المستمر، لذلك لا بد من إجراء أعمال تمهيدية أولية بهذا الخصوص وهى  كالآتى: 1 - تقوم تنظيماتنا مع كل الأطراف المعنية الأخرى من المجاهدين  بالإعلان السرى والملتزم بخارطة الطريق المذكورة، وتعزيز مسيرتها وضمان  نجاحه عبر أساليب تحدى الأعداء. 2 - لتجسيد واقع حسن النوايا، يتم إصدار  قرارات شبه قانونية حول طبيعة موقفنا من تجمعات الأعداء، ومنها نظام مصر  المقيت ونظام سوريا والعراق، وتحديد المواقف مع الأطراف إسلامياً وعربياً  ودولياً، كى تحدد صور التعامل مع أصدقائنا فى أوروبا وأمريكا ودول شرق آسيا  فيما بين مؤيد ومناصر ومعاد، لكى تفرز بطريقة عقلانية وواقعية، ويتم  التعامل معها بحساسية وفهم عاليين. 3 - المشاركة فى كل أنواع الجهاد  «المقاومة الجهادية والمسلحة» التى يفرضها واقع المعركة، وفى كل أنحاء  العالم، إن تطلب الأمر فى ضروراته المحلة ضد قوات وعساكر المعتدى بلا تفريق  فى طبيعة هذا النظام أو ذلك، ومحاولة بذل قصارى الجهد فى مغازلة الأطراف،  ذات العلاقة بما يتحلى به تنظيماتنا من صبر، وبشر الصابرين بالفرج القرب. 4  - الضغط سياسياً على دول المحور الأوروبى وغيرها وأمريكا على وجه الخصوص،  بإيقاف جميع الانتهاكات التعسيفة والسجن والتعذيب والتشريد وقتل الفكر  الإعلامى فى الدول العربية، ذات الأنظمة العسكرية اللإنسانية ضمن برامج  متفق عليها. 5 - إسقاط ما يدعى بقانون الإرهاب وعدم إلصاقه بجهادنا المشروع  ضد نظام مصر وسوريا والأردن وليبيا والجزائر ودول وسط أفريقيا وشرق آسيا  ومضادى تيارات الإسلام من الأجانب، وتحويل صورة ومضامين هذا القانون إلى  ذات الأنظمة التعسفية اللاقانونية. 6 - محاربة نظم التكوينات والمجاميع  الإرهابية والعساكر ومنظمات القتل والغدر الفكرى والجسدى، واستبدالها  بمنظومة فكرية إعلامية تحررية تعنى بالثقافة والنهج الثورى. 7 - حصر السلاح  بيد المقاومة واستمالة روسيا ودول العالم بكل دولة للحياد، أو الوقوف معنا  فى هذه الأزمة الطارئة تاريخياً، كما يدعو الموقف الحالى إلى البحث عن سبل  التقارب مع كل من المنظمات التى تجوب العالم، طلباً للحرية والاستقلالية  وترجمة حقوق الجماهير، ومنها منظمات دينية غير إسلامية. 8 - تشريع وإصدار  قوانين دولية عبر مجلس الأمن والكونجرس والاتحاد الأوروبى ومنظمة حقوق  الإنسان وحقوق الطفل والمرأة ومنظمات الدفاع عن الإسلام، ومختلف الأديان  الثلاثة الرئيسية، التى تلغى الاحتقان العرقى والإيديولوجى التى تفرضها  المصالح الأجنبية فى دول عربية وإسلامية، ونظام مصر خير دليل على ذلك، التى  كانت لها نتائج سلبية مقيتة وسيئة على مجتمع الإخوان المسلمين بالذات،  الذى قدم وما زال يقدم كواكبه الشهداء الأبرار على طريق الإيمان بالله  وعزته وسنة رسوله «صلى الله عليه وسلم» ليوم الخلود، رسالة الأمة تتطلب  اجتثاث هذه الحثالات وكنسها من طريق الله المستقيم، لكى تتعدل أمور  المسلمين فى الأرض. 9 - حرية تنظيم الإعلام وحرية التعبير عن الرأى والحق  والعدالة الإنسانية «المرئى والمسموع والمقروء»، وحرية الشعب فى التظاهر،  وطلب العيش، وتنظيم قوانين ودساتير الحياة والعيش مع الآخرين، وإشاعة روح  التسامح والتآلف والأخوة والعفو، الذى يدعم خارطة الطريق المنشودة  لتوجهاتنا لإسقاط نظم ديكتاتورية عميلة ظالمة، لا تقف عند حدود القتل بل  النهب لأموال الشعب بمشاريع وغسيل أموال وهمية، على أن يساهم الإعلام  الإسلامى والدولى فى كشف هذه الأنظمة وتعريتها وإزالة لغة الإقصاء السياسى  وإعادة الشرعية للشرعيين فى قيادة نظم الدول، وبناء الدولة الحاضرة  الجديدة، حسب متطلبات وأهداف جماهيرها العريضة، وقتل حالات التوجه نحو  التحيز والتمييز الدينى والمذهبى والعرقى. 10 - المباشرة الفعلية فى تنظيم  وإعادة التوازن السياسى والدينى والإيديولوجى داخل التنظيم وخارجه فى  مؤسساته الفكرية والإدارية والقانونية والإنسانية وحيازة القدر الكافى من  هذه الموازنة للأطراف ذات العلاقة والهدف، ومنها الأطراف المجاهدة فى كل  ساحات العالم، خاصة فى الساحة العربية الأفريقية لامتلاكها مصادر القوة  الاقتصادية بشتى أنواعها فى مساندة أهل الحق والشرعية والنضال الإسلامى  الشريف. 11 - الوقف الفورى للتعسف اللإنسانى فى فلسطين وغزة ودول شرق آسيا  والنازحين فى أوروبا، والقتل والتشريد فى سوريا والظلم، والقهر والجوع فى  مصر والعراق وليبيا ودول أفريقيا بقوانين تصدر من أعلى سلطات المحفل  الدولى، وتغيير القضاء للمتهمين السياسيين، وعرضهم على المحاكم الدولية  القانونية بغية تدارس مواقف الشعوب، وتصحيح مسيرتها نحو الأفضل. 12 - حرية  التعبير الدستورى عبر الانتخابات، وإجراء المراجعات الفكرية لكل أطياف  التنظيمات الإسلامية، وعدم تهويل مواقفها بالخطورة وتجييش الشعوب ضد  إيديولوجيتها وقذفها بالإرهاب والحقد والأزى والتدمير بالسلاح المحرم وغير  المسموح. الآليات السياسية لتفعيل هذه الأعمال التمهيدية 1 - يتفق الجميع،  من ذوى الأهداف الأخوية والمصير الواحد، سواء المنخرطة فى خريطة عملنا  السياسى أو المعارضة لها، ويشاركها عدد من أوساط متطرفة أو أحادية المنهج،  خصوصاً داخل الوطن أو خارجه «أوروبا وأمريكا»، أن حالة الفوضى وانهيار  الأمن العربى والدولى وانتشار العنف وانتهاك الحريات والتطرف والإرهاب  الدينى والطائفى، وتدهور منظومة الحريات العامة، وتفكك مؤسسات الدولة  والجوع والعجز وتفشى الفساد بنسب خيالية مالياً وإدارياً وسياسياً، وحالات  التخبط فى دهاليز السياسة كنتيجة حتمية لأوضاع الانقلابات العسكرية، وكتم  أنفاس الجماهير وفرض القوانين الجائرة والإجراءات القائمة على منهج القتل  والتعذيب والإقصاء، وخلق نظام جديد بعيد عن طموحات الجماهير وبلا رقيب ولا  خوف، لذلك فإن الحلول السياسية الناجحة لهذه الأزمات المحيطة بالدول  العربية والإسلامية المستبدة، هو تطبيق الإسلام بمبادئه وهو الحل الذى  يعالج أسباب الأزمات، وهو الذى يحدد الإطار العام والأهداف المطلوب  تحقيقها، ويساهم فى إعداد البرامج العملية للوصول إلى الحقائق، ويتركز هذا  العمل فيما يلى: 1 - عقد مؤتمر للمصالحة الوطنية مع الأطراف القريبة من  أفكارنا وأهدافنا وتوجهاتنا فى عموم الساحة العربية والدولية، التى تنتهى  باتفاقات جديدة تحدد معالم المستقبل القريب، وتحدد هذه الفئات حسب طبيعة  إيديولوجيتها من الأقوى إلى الأضعف، وتعميق أواصر النضال بكل أنواعه معهم  لإسقاط الظلم والباطل لأنظمة هذا الظلم الجائر الجاثم على صدر الأمة. 2 -  تفعيل المصالحة الوطنية الدينية التى تقوم على أساس المصالحة مع الأطراف  المجاهدة داخل وخارج الوطن الأم، الذى يشمل الجميع ولا يستثنى أحداً، وهذه  المصالحة هى التى تسهم فى حفظ ونقاء الجهاد الإسلامى فكراً وتحركاً، وضرورة  وتدرأ عنا كل المشاريع الشريرة لتشريدنا وتقسيمنا، وتفتيت إيديولوجيتنا أو  تقزيم دورنا الرائد فى قيادة الأمة مهما كانت مسوغاتها ومبرراتها  وأغطيتها. 3 - عقد مؤتمر لقوى المعارضة يعمل على تحديد هذه القوى ووزنها  النوعى والكمى، ودورها القادم فى إطار تنظيمى واحد، يحمل أى عنوان أو مسمى  هادف. 4 - العمل على تكوين هيئة عامة تشمل جميع أطراف المعارضة الإسلامية  الممثلة بالجهات التى لا يمكن إيجاد حلول لمشكلتنا الدينية بدونها، وتنظيم  مؤتمر عام، يدعى له عبر عدة مؤتمرات بعناوين مختلفة للتعرف على العناصر  والمنظمات، التى يمكن دعوتها لتنطوى تحت لواء هذا التجمع، والتى تتبنى  مشروع الإنقاذ والخلاص، ويجرى الإعداد والتحضير له بوقت مبكر من قبل لجنة  تحضيرية كفء، تمتلك تصوراً كاملاً عن طبيعة المشروع والعمل على الهدف  المطلوب، ويمكن أن تمثل من خلال أوسع نطاق ممكن، على أن تتضمن كل الأطراف  الدينية «إسلامية وغير إسلامية» مجاهدة فى سبيل الحرية من مناطق ودول  العالم الكامل. ويتم تصنيف هذه الفئات على المدى القريب والبعيد كالآتى: أ -  الدولة الإسلامية والنصرة والجيش الحر والإسلامى ومقاتلو سيناء وليبيا  الأحرار. ب - الجيوش اللانظامية فى سوريا والعراق ومصر وليبيا. ج - الحراك  الشعبى الغاضب فى مصر وليبيا والسودان والعراق وسوريا. د - الأكاديميون  والإعلاميون والكتاب والأساتذة. ه - الطوائف الدينية والعشائرية ورجال  المنظمات فى الساحة العربية والأجنبية. و - النخب والكفاءات والمواقع  الإعلامية. ز - القوى الوطنية والشخصيات البرلمانية المتعاطفة مع تيار  الإسلام المعتدل. ح - العناصر النسائية العاملة فى منظمات دولية والأمم  المتحدة. ط - الانفتاح على مجلس الأمن الدولى والتفاوض لأجل القضية  الإسلامية. عقد وإقامة مجلس تنفيذى 1 - يحدد فى ضوء فترة زمنية لا تزيد عن  شهرين من عمل الهيئة العامة - يتشكل من كل الأطراف والمنظمات ذات الهدف  والإيديولوجية والاستراتيجية الموحدة- ويدعى «المكتب التنفيذى»، وذلك  لتصعيد وزيادة تأثير وتعزيز فعالية هذه القوى وتحركها السياسى، لتحقيق  الأهداف الدينية والشاملة فى عقيدتنا السمحاء، ومن الضرورى أن يمثل فيه كل  القوى والمنظمات الدينية والسياسية، التى لها تأثير فى الشارع الإسلامى  وعلى المستوى المحلى والإقليمى والدولى. 2 - عقد مؤتمر للعاملين فى العملية  السياسية وأطرافها ينعقد خلال 3 أشهر للاستفادة من إمكانية حشد الأطراف من  العملية السياسية، الذين يتناغمون فعلياً فى مشروع التحالف، والعهد الواحد  والداعمين لهذه التوجهات الوطنية، على أن يفرز هيئة قيادية أو مجلسا  تنفيذيا مشكلا من كل من: أ - الإخوان المسلمين أكبر المنظمات الإسلامية  حجماً وكماً وتأثيراً فى الشارع الإسلامى العربى. ب - كتلة التحالف  الإسلامى «جميع المنظمات تحت مظلة النضال». ج - أطراف المنظمات الإسلامية  والدينية الأخرى فى محافظات سيناء وصعيد مصر. د - جبهة نضال فى جميع دول  العالم واتحاد المسلمين الأفريقيين. ه - جبهات النضال فى تركيا والعراق  والأحواز وشرق آسيا والأحزاب الإسلامية واتحادات الأخوة الإسلامية فى  ماليزيا وإندونيسيا. و - شخصيات برلمانية وحكومية مرموقة قادرة على العطاء  والحوار من كل الأطياف الدينية والمذهبية والقومية. ز - أحزاب الأقليات  «المسيحية- الكردية- المارونية- اليزيدية- الشيعية- السنية». ح - شخصيات  دولية أوروبية ضمن إطار تنظيم الإخوان الدولى فى كل بلدان أوروبا وأمريكا. 3  - دعوات للشخصيات الشبابية على الساحة العربية والدولية، وتكليف تركيا  وتنظيم أوروبا بالدعم المادى لكل هذه المفردات، وتخصيص الميزانية لعام 2016  بعد أن نجحت ميزانية عام 2014/2015 بجدارة فاقت تصورات الأعداء. 4 -  التحاور مع تنظيم الجزيرة وتنظيم داعش حول طبيعة الخلافات المستجدة، وما هى  السبل فى تذليلها، وتعميق صور التلاحم المصيرى بعد الأزمات التى مرت بها  هذه المنظمات فى تفويت فرص القضاء عليها وإبقائها حية عبر موجات الدعم  المادى والمعنوى. 5 - عقد مؤتمر برعاية عربية دولية تركية، وبإشراف منظمات  من الأمم المتحدة كواجهة تعبيرية عن مصير هذا النضال الدينى واسترداد الحق  الإسلامى من الغاصبين. 6 - تشكيل هيكل تنظيمى لجمعية إسلامية عقائدية وطنية  انتقالية من ممثلى جميع القوى والفصائل والأطراف الإسلامية بلا تحديد ولا  استثناءات جزئية والمنظمات ذات الفكر الإسلامى العقائدى النير ولا بأس  المشاركة لأحزاب التطرف والانشقاق. 7 - انتخاب حكومة انتقالية من كفاءات  ذوى العقيدة المتوفرين فى هذه المنظمات والأحزاب، ومن أصحاب الكفاءات  المخضرمين ممثلين عن جميع الأحزاب والأطراف المشتركة، تتخذ على عاتقها  مسؤولية كل التدابير اللازمة لمعالجة الأوضاع، وتتمتع بصلاحيات كاملة،  وإشراف إخوانى عام، وتطالب رسمياً بإزالة أنظمة الظلم والاغتصاب وإزالة  مسببات القهر الإنسانى، والدفاع عن المسجونين، وإنهاء حالات الفوضى  والانهيار الاقتصادى فى مصر وغيرها، وتسهم فى حل الانقسامات والنزاعات مع  الآخرين فى ليبيا وسوريا والعراق والأحواز ومصر، وهى المناطق الساخنة التى  لا تلبى نداءات الحق فى الإجراءات والسياسات المعتدلة، وبدلاً منها تستغل  عوامل الإقصاء القصرى والسجن والمداهمات وهدر حقوق الإنسان لتحقيق مصالحها  غير المشروعة. 8 - تقديم الخدمات عبر المساعدات الدولية لجماهير شعوبنا  الكادحة، ومنهم اللاجئون والنازحون والسجناء وعوائل المناضلين والشهداء  والمهاجرون الذين تركوا أملاكهم للمغتصب العسكرى. 9 - تشكيل لجنة مختصة من  مناضلى هذه الأحزاب والمنظمات لتدريب وتأهيل الجيل الجديد القادم لتحصين  الجانب العسكرى والفدائى فى حالات الضرورة القصوى لاستخدام القوة للردع. 10  - تشكيل لجان خاصة من الخبراء القانونيين والاقتصاديين والسياسيين لإنتاج  صيغ دساتير دولية جديدة، وفق المبادئ الإسلامية، بما يضمن حقوقنا وحقوق  شعوبنا بدون استثناءات، ويؤسس لنظام ديمقراطى حقيقى، يلغى كل إجراءات  التمييز والإقصاء. 11 - الاتفاق على صيغ وآليات وتوقيتات النضال الإسلامى،  تحت شعار «الجهاد فى سبيل الحق»، التى تجرى بموجبها الفعاليات الضرورية فى  مواجهة عمليات الأذى والضرر لمسيرتنا وجماهيرنا، بما تتطلبها ظروف هذه  المواجهات ومنها: أ - تشريع قانون للأحزاب والأطراف الإسلامية ذات التوجه  والهدف الواحد، ويتم إقراره من قبل القيادة، تتجلى فيه أسس ديمقراطية  الإسلام والحياة السياسية فى الإسلامى السياسى لينظم حياة شعوبنا فى مزاولة  حريتها الفردية والمجتمعية. ب - إجراء انتخابات على غرار «مجلس الشورى»  لمدة سنتين على الأقل، التى خلالها يتم فرز المؤسسات الإسلامية المطلوبة،  كالزكاة والبر والحج والصدقات وإلى آخره من أمور الإسلام، التى أقرها  القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الكريمة. ج - إجراء انتخابات تشريعية «حسب  دستور ونظم إسلامية»، وتجرى فى ظروف أمنية عالية، وبإشراف دولى عالى  المستوى، تتوفر فيها عوامل الرقابة الشعبية الحقيقية وبعيدة عن عوامل  التشويه والتزوير والأموال الفاسدة والنظم العسكرية والتحيز، التى تظهر فى  نظم العرب السياسية حالياً من مصر حتى إيران، لهيمنة حفنة من حكام فاسدين  وغير أكفاء فى إدارة بلدانهم وشعوبهم.





هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 فبراير 2016)

*  كشف وثيقة لندن لاتفاق الإخوان وداعش على تشكيل قوة عسكرية*

    منذ 13 دقيقه February 28, 2016, 2:26 pm
   طباعة   







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* الوثيقة تم تحريرها يوم 25 فبراير وتدعو إلى التقارب مع المنظمات المدنية  التى تطالب بالحرية والاستقلال.. تقسيم التعامل مع أوروبا وأمريكا وشرق  آسيا بين مؤيد ومناصر ومعاد تكشف «اليوم السابع» عن أخطر وثيقة إرهابية تخص  دول المنطقة فى المرحلة المقبلة.. وجاءت نتيجة اجتماع بين جماعة الإخوان  وداعش وممثلين آخرين عن تنظيمات إرهابية، وذلك يوم 25 فبراير الماضى فى  العاصمة البريطانية لندن، ووفقا لمصادر قالت إن التنظيم الدولى لجأ إلى  التنظيمات الإرهابية بعد أن تأكد من ضعف الجماعة على مستوى العالم. وقالت  المصادر إن هناك اتصالات تمهيدية سبقت هذه الاجتماعات لطروح الخطوط العامة  للوثيقة، ورأت فى ذلك أن هناك دولا رئيسية فى مجال التحرك هى مصر وسوريا  والعراق، باعتبار أن هذه الدول تقوم بالجهد الأكبر فى مقاومة الإرهاب حيث  تسعى التنظيمات الإرهابية إلى تنفيذه فيها. وأضافت المصادر أن اجتماع لنذن  الذى عقد 25 فبراير الماضى، اختلفت الأوزان النسبية للمنظمات الإرهابية  فيه، وفيما كانت الإخوان هى الوزن الأكبر وأكثر المتحمسين، كانت داعش هى  القوى الثابتة من حيث التمثيل، غير أن المصادر لفتت إلى أن الإخوان كانت  تتلهف بأى طريقة للاتفاق وطرح وثيقة ملزمة لكل الأطراف، وذلك لوضع المنطقة  فى المرحلة القادمة وفقا لتصورات جديدة، تعتمد على معالجة جوانب الضعف فيها  والتى زادت فى المرحلة الماضية بفعل وتأثير شراسة مواجهة الإرهاب. وتدور  الوثيقة حول عدد من المرتكزات، أهمها تشكيل قوة عسكرية تعتمد على أفراد  التنظيمات المشاركة فى اجتماع لندن، بالإضافة إلى وضع تصورات ملزمة لكيفية  التعامل مع الخارج، فى أوروبا وأمريكا وشرق آسيا، بالإضافة إلى الاستفادة  من التنظيمات المدنية التى ترفع شعارات الحرية والاستقلال، وشددت على ضرورة  طرح صيغ قانونية لهذه المجالات. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مسودة أولية مقدمة  للإخوان المجاهدين فى محور «المشروع الوطنى العربى الإسلامى» مقدمة  استهلالية بناء على ما جاء فى توجيهات مؤتمر القيادة العام، المنعقد تحت  شعار «وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله...»، نستهل برنامج الجانب الوطنى كمشروع وجزء  من قلب الأحداث من خارطة العمل المستقبلى، الذى استوحته اجتماعات القيادة  لليومين الماضيين فى توظيف وترسيخ أسس ومبادئ هذه الانطلاقة، التى تشمل  المرتكزات والأصعدة العميقة الممتدة أفقياً وعمودياً، لتشمل جميع مفاصل  العمل التنظيمى المشرق لحياة أمة المليار ونصف المليار، تجاهد لتجذير  عقيدتها وتوسيع قاعدة المؤمنين بخط هذه العقيدة، وهذا التوجه النير النابع  من بدن إيماننا فى الله وكتابه ورسله والجهاد لأجله واليوم الموعود، ومن  هذه الحقيقة، ننطلق لنقول: تمر الأمة اليوم من مشارق الأرض لمغاربها فى  مفترق طرق، بين أن تبقى أمة مؤمنة قوية صلبة موحدة فى عقيدتها ووحدة  أهدافها، يتمتع فيها المسلمون أبناء هذه الأمة بحقوق العدالة والحرية  بالإطار والقانون الربانى، وينعمون بخيراتها ويتشاركون فى تأدية شعار  عقيدتها، وبناء حاضرها ومستقبلها بدلاً من مشروع تدميرها بالفوضى، والتقسيم  والحروب والطائفية، وخلق المناخات المعادية للإسلام، وتعجيل دائرة الحقد  والكراهية لكل المسلمين، وفى مقدمتهم الحاضنة لأطراف ومنظمات تحمل ذهب  وزمرد هذه العقيدة وصياغة إخوانية بديعة لعملية الزمن، وعصر الخلافة  الراشدة فى تمهيد الحاضر والمستقبل لمجتمع الإسلام النموذجى، لقد واجهت  وتواجه الأمة الإسلامية وشعوبها المجاهدة فصولاً من الظلم والقتل والتشويه  والحصار والضغط العسكرى والنفسى والسجن والاعتقالات والتهجير، الذى دفعت  بهم للمزيد من الصلابة وعمق الإيمان والقوة فى مواجهة التحديات بنقاء رسم  على طريق الإيمان، بما جاء به القرآن الكريم دستور البشرية والتلاحم  الإيمانى الفريد، لصد هذه التحديات وإسقاطها وتعجيل مصيرها البائس،  وانطلاقاً من هذه المسؤولية الدينية الوطنية الأخلاقية، والإحساس العميق  بمعاناة إخواننا المجاهدين فى طول وعرض ساحة الأمة، منذ توفير عوامل الوجود  الصهيونى الأمريكى الأوروبى، والتحديات والمخاطر التى تواجه الإسلام،  الدين الحقيقى ومكانته الرائدة فى تأسيس الحضارة الإنسانية والحضارة  العربية الإسلامية، حيث تاريخ هذا الدين صاحب سفر البطولات والأمجاد  والفخر، وتقديراً منا للظروف الخطيرة التى تمر بها هذه الأمة الشريفة، ولما  تتصف به هذه المرحلة من تدخلات دولية تتسم بالمصالح والمنافع والطائفية  والحقد والكراهية، وتوافر عوامل اغتصاب الحق لحساب الباطل، كل المحاولات  لتشويه بل لتدمير صورة الإسلام وعنوان نضاله، ولكن القلب النابض الواعى  «الإخوان المسلمين» هو المنظمة المجاهدة بتلاحمها الدينى، وإيمانها  المتزايد لعمق رسالتها ونسيجها التنظيمى وسائر جهادها المتصاعد الذى انعكس  على صورة الحاضر وأهلها لقيادة مجتمع الإسلام بقوة المجاهدين فى العديد من  ساحات العالم، وتسيدت مشاريعها كل سياسات المتحذلقين من دعاة العنصرية  والقومية والعشيرة والطائفة، وبنضالها الشريف عبر 80 سنة منذ ولادة هذه  الفكرة حتى ضياء اليوم، لكى تعيد الذاكرة لجهاد الصحابة مناراً فى بناء  حاضرها ومستقبل جيل الإسلام، والتخلص كلياً من الظلم والظالمين، وهيمنتهم  تحت عرابيهم من قوى الظلام وأدواته، العملاء الفاسدين وكفرة التاريخ  والدين، إننا نرى أن مشروعنا الوطنى عبر خطواته التالية يسهم فى تلمس دروب  الخلاص لأمتنا من محنتها الحالية وهى كالآتى: الأعمال التمهيدية إن الظروف  التى يمر بها مجاهدونا فى كل قارات العالم، والتى تمثلت بالظلم والانقلابات  العسكرية والتهميش، منذ حقبة تاريخية طويلة حتى انقلاب السيسى، والمؤامرة  الكبرى داخل الوطنى الإسلامى وخارجه، وما أعقبه من سجن وتشريد وإعدامات  وقتل ونهب، إضافة إلى تدخلات دولية من دول عربية لها مصالح مع الأجنبى،  وعلى رأس المهمة كانت أحزاب سياسية ودينية وحركات تدعى القومية والإسلام  والوطنية داخل مصر ودول العالم ودول أخرى يتعرض فيها العديد من منظماتنا  ومجاهدينا إلى أنواع التعذيب النفسى والجسدى والإيديولوجى، بهدف إحداث  ثغرات فكرية وصراعات داخل التنظيم، ولدت فقدان الثقة فى بعض أفراد هذا  التنظيم العظيم الراسخ فى العقيدة، ودروب المجاهدين فى سبيل الله ولدينه  واليوم الآخر، ولكن بقت الثقة عالية وتزداد لقواة الفاعلة التى تطلبت جملة  من الإجراءات الحكيمة والحزم أمام هذه الموجه المضادة، التى أدت إلى طمأنة  المسلمين بأن هذا التنظيم يبقى شامخاً بكل أطيافه العرقية والجنسية، لذلك  ونتيجة لهذا الوضع الذى حذا بالبعض الذين جنحت بهم الأفكار والحجج الواهية،  وبعدهم عن صدى العقل والضمير، كان من الضرورى المداولة والتقرب ورسم خريط  بيانية إيديولوجية جديدة مع كل الأطراف، التى تشاركنا المهمة المقدسة، سواء  كان ذلك بالجوهر أو الأهداف وضمان دعمهم وانخراطهم العقائدى فى حزمة  نضالنا المستمر، لذلك لا بد من إجراء أعمال تمهيدية أولية بهذا الخصوص وهى  كالآتى: 1 - تقوم تنظيماتنا مع كل الأطراف المعنية الأخرى من المجاهدين  بالإعلان السرى والملتزم بخارطة الطريق المذكورة، وتعزيز مسيرتها وضمان  نجاحه عبر أساليب تحدى الأعداء. 2 - لتجسيد واقع حسن النوايا، يتم إصدار  قرارات شبه قانونية حول طبيعة موقفنا من تجمعات الأعداء، ومنها نظام مصر  المقيت ونظام سوريا والعراق، وتحديد المواقف مع الأطراف إسلامياً وعربياً  ودولياً، كى تحدد صور التعامل مع أصدقائنا فى أوروبا وأمريكا ودول شرق آسيا  فيما بين مؤيد ومناصر ومعاد، لكى تفرز بطريقة عقلانية وواقعية، ويتم  التعامل معها بحساسية وفهم عاليين. 3 - المشاركة فى كل أنواع الجهاد  «المقاومة الجهادية والمسلحة» التى يفرضها واقع المعركة، وفى كل أنحاء  العالم، إن تطلب الأمر فى ضروراته المحلة ضد قوات وعساكر المعتدى بلا تفريق  فى طبيعة هذا النظام أو ذلك، ومحاولة بذل قصارى الجهد فى مغازلة الأطراف،  ذات العلاقة بما يتحلى به تنظيماتنا من صبر، وبشر الصابرين بالفرج القرب. 4  - الضغط سياسياً على دول المحور الأوروبى وغيرها وأمريكا على وجه الخصوص،  بإيقاف جميع الانتهاكات التعسيفة والسجن والتعذيب والتشريد وقتل الفكر  الإعلامى فى الدول العربية، ذات الأنظمة العسكرية اللإنسانية ضمن برامج  متفق عليها. 5 - إسقاط ما يدعى بقانون الإرهاب وعدم إلصاقه بجهادنا المشروع  ضد نظام مصر وسوريا والأردن وليبيا والجزائر ودول وسط أفريقيا وشرق آسيا  ومضادى تيارات الإسلام من الأجانب، وتحويل صورة ومضامين هذا القانون إلى  ذات الأنظمة التعسفية اللاقانونية. 6 - محاربة نظم التكوينات والمجاميع  الإرهابية والعساكر ومنظمات القتل والغدر الفكرى والجسدى، واستبدالها  بمنظومة فكرية إعلامية تحررية تعنى بالثقافة والنهج الثورى. 7 - حصر السلاح  بيد المقاومة واستمالة روسيا ودول العالم بكل دولة للحياد، أو الوقوف معنا  فى هذه الأزمة الطارئة تاريخياً، كما يدعو الموقف الحالى إلى البحث عن سبل  التقارب مع كل من المنظمات التى تجوب العالم، طلباً للحرية والاستقلالية  وترجمة حقوق الجماهير، ومنها منظمات دينية غير إسلامية. 8 - تشريع وإصدار  قوانين دولية عبر مجلس الأمن والكونجرس والاتحاد الأوروبى ومنظمة حقوق  الإنسان وحقوق الطفل والمرأة ومنظمات الدفاع عن الإسلام، ومختلف الأديان  الثلاثة الرئيسية، التى تلغى الاحتقان العرقى والإيديولوجى التى تفرضها  المصالح الأجنبية فى دول عربية وإسلامية، ونظام مصر خير دليل على ذلك، التى  كانت لها نتائج سلبية مقيتة وسيئة على مجتمع الإخوان المسلمين بالذات،  الذى قدم وما زال يقدم كواكبه الشهداء الأبرار على طريق الإيمان بالله  وعزته وسنة رسوله «صلى الله عليه وسلم» ليوم الخلود، رسالة الأمة تتطلب  اجتثاث هذه الحثالات وكنسها من طريق الله المستقيم، لكى تتعدل أمور  المسلمين فى الأرض. 9 - حرية تنظيم الإعلام وحرية التعبير عن الرأى والحق  والعدالة الإنسانية «المرئى والمسموع والمقروء»، وحرية الشعب فى التظاهر،  وطلب العيش، وتنظيم قوانين ودساتير الحياة والعيش مع الآخرين، وإشاعة روح  التسامح والتآلف والأخوة والعفو، الذى يدعم خارطة الطريق المنشودة  لتوجهاتنا لإسقاط نظم ديكتاتورية عميلة ظالمة، لا تقف عند حدود القتل بل  النهب لأموال الشعب بمشاريع وغسيل أموال وهمية، على أن يساهم الإعلام  الإسلامى والدولى فى كشف هذه الأنظمة وتعريتها وإزالة لغة الإقصاء السياسى  وإعادة الشرعية للشرعيين فى قيادة نظم الدول، وبناء الدولة الحاضرة  الجديدة، حسب متطلبات وأهداف جماهيرها العريضة، وقتل حالات التوجه نحو  التحيز والتمييز الدينى والمذهبى والعرقى. 10 - المباشرة الفعلية فى تنظيم  وإعادة التوازن السياسى والدينى والإيديولوجى داخل التنظيم وخارجه فى  مؤسساته الفكرية والإدارية والقانونية والإنسانية وحيازة القدر الكافى من  هذه الموازنة للأطراف ذات العلاقة والهدف، ومنها الأطراف المجاهدة فى كل  ساحات العالم، خاصة فى الساحة العربية الأفريقية لامتلاكها مصادر القوة  الاقتصادية بشتى أنواعها فى مساندة أهل الحق والشرعية والنضال الإسلامى  الشريف. 11 - الوقف الفورى للتعسف اللإنسانى فى فلسطين وغزة ودول شرق آسيا  والنازحين فى أوروبا، والقتل والتشريد فى سوريا والظلم، والقهر والجوع فى  مصر والعراق وليبيا ودول أفريقيا بقوانين تصدر من أعلى سلطات المحفل  الدولى، وتغيير القضاء للمتهمين السياسيين، وعرضهم على المحاكم الدولية  القانونية بغية تدارس مواقف الشعوب، وتصحيح مسيرتها نحو الأفضل. 12 - حرية  التعبير الدستورى عبر الانتخابات، وإجراء المراجعات الفكرية لكل أطياف  التنظيمات الإسلامية، وعدم تهويل مواقفها بالخطورة وتجييش الشعوب ضد  إيديولوجيتها وقذفها بالإرهاب والحقد والأزى والتدمير بالسلاح المحرم وغير  المسموح. الآليات السياسية لتفعيل هذه الأعمال التمهيدية 1 - يتفق الجميع،  من ذوى الأهداف الأخوية والمصير الواحد، سواء المنخرطة فى خريطة عملنا  السياسى أو المعارضة لها، ويشاركها عدد من أوساط متطرفة أو أحادية المنهج،  خصوصاً داخل الوطن أو خارجه «أوروبا وأمريكا»، أن حالة الفوضى وانهيار  الأمن العربى والدولى وانتشار العنف وانتهاك الحريات والتطرف والإرهاب  الدينى والطائفى، وتدهور منظومة الحريات العامة، وتفكك مؤسسات الدولة  والجوع والعجز وتفشى الفساد بنسب خيالية مالياً وإدارياً وسياسياً، وحالات  التخبط فى دهاليز السياسة كنتيجة حتمية لأوضاع الانقلابات العسكرية، وكتم  أنفاس الجماهير وفرض القوانين الجائرة والإجراءات القائمة على منهج القتل  والتعذيب والإقصاء، وخلق نظام جديد بعيد عن طموحات الجماهير وبلا رقيب ولا  خوف، لذلك فإن الحلول السياسية الناجحة لهذه الأزمات المحيطة بالدول  العربية والإسلامية المستبدة، هو تطبيق الإسلام بمبادئه وهو الحل الذى  يعالج أسباب الأزمات، وهو الذى يحدد الإطار العام والأهداف المطلوب  تحقيقها، ويساهم فى إعداد البرامج العملية للوصول إلى الحقائق، ويتركز هذا  العمل فيما يلى: 1 - عقد مؤتمر للمصالحة الوطنية مع الأطراف القريبة من  أفكارنا وأهدافنا وتوجهاتنا فى عموم الساحة العربية والدولية، التى تنتهى  باتفاقات جديدة تحدد معالم المستقبل القريب، وتحدد هذه الفئات حسب طبيعة  إيديولوجيتها من الأقوى إلى الأضعف، وتعميق أواصر النضال بكل أنواعه معهم  لإسقاط الظلم والباطل لأنظمة هذا الظلم الجائر الجاثم على صدر الأمة. 2 -  تفعيل المصالحة الوطنية الدينية التى تقوم على أساس المصالحة مع الأطراف  المجاهدة داخل وخارج الوطن الأم، الذى يشمل الجميع ولا يستثنى أحداً، وهذه  المصالحة هى التى تسهم فى حفظ ونقاء الجهاد الإسلامى فكراً وتحركاً، وضرورة  وتدرأ عنا كل المشاريع الشريرة لتشريدنا وتقسيمنا، وتفتيت إيديولوجيتنا أو  تقزيم دورنا الرائد فى قيادة الأمة مهما كانت مسوغاتها ومبرراتها  وأغطيتها. 3 - عقد مؤتمر لقوى المعارضة يعمل على تحديد هذه القوى ووزنها  النوعى والكمى، ودورها القادم فى إطار تنظيمى واحد، يحمل أى عنوان أو مسمى  هادف. 4 - العمل على تكوين هيئة عامة تشمل جميع أطراف المعارضة الإسلامية  الممثلة بالجهات التى لا يمكن إيجاد حلول لمشكلتنا الدينية بدونها، وتنظيم  مؤتمر عام، يدعى له عبر عدة مؤتمرات بعناوين مختلفة للتعرف على العناصر  والمنظمات، التى يمكن دعوتها لتنطوى تحت لواء هذا التجمع، والتى تتبنى  مشروع الإنقاذ والخلاص، ويجرى الإعداد والتحضير له بوقت مبكر من قبل لجنة  تحضيرية كفء، تمتلك تصوراً كاملاً عن طبيعة المشروع والعمل على الهدف  المطلوب، ويمكن أن تمثل من خلال أوسع نطاق ممكن، على أن تتضمن كل الأطراف  الدينية «إسلامية وغير إسلامية» مجاهدة فى سبيل الحرية من مناطق ودول  العالم الكامل. ويتم تصنيف هذه الفئات على المدى القريب والبعيد كالآتى: أ -  الدولة الإسلامية والنصرة والجيش الحر والإسلامى ومقاتلو سيناء وليبيا  الأحرار. ب - الجيوش اللانظامية فى سوريا والعراق ومصر وليبيا. ج - الحراك  الشعبى الغاضب فى مصر وليبيا والسودان والعراق وسوريا. د - الأكاديميون  والإعلاميون والكتاب والأساتذة. ه - الطوائف الدينية والعشائرية ورجال  المنظمات فى الساحة العربية والأجنبية. و - النخب والكفاءات والمواقع  الإعلامية. ز - القوى الوطنية والشخصيات البرلمانية المتعاطفة مع تيار  الإسلام المعتدل. ح - العناصر النسائية العاملة فى منظمات دولية والأمم  المتحدة. ط - الانفتاح على مجلس الأمن الدولى والتفاوض لأجل القضية  الإسلامية. عقد وإقامة مجلس تنفيذى 1 - يحدد فى ضوء فترة زمنية لا تزيد عن  شهرين من عمل الهيئة العامة - يتشكل من كل الأطراف والمنظمات ذات الهدف  والإيديولوجية والاستراتيجية الموحدة- ويدعى «المكتب التنفيذى»، وذلك  لتصعيد وزيادة تأثير وتعزيز فعالية هذه القوى وتحركها السياسى، لتحقيق  الأهداف الدينية والشاملة فى عقيدتنا السمحاء، ومن الضرورى أن يمثل فيه كل  القوى والمنظمات الدينية والسياسية، التى لها تأثير فى الشارع الإسلامى  وعلى المستوى المحلى والإقليمى والدولى. 2 - عقد مؤتمر للعاملين فى العملية  السياسية وأطرافها ينعقد خلال 3 أشهر للاستفادة من إمكانية حشد الأطراف من  العملية السياسية، الذين يتناغمون فعلياً فى مشروع التحالف، والعهد الواحد  والداعمين لهذه التوجهات الوطنية، على أن يفرز هيئة قيادية أو مجلسا  تنفيذيا مشكلا من كل من: أ - الإخوان المسلمين أكبر المنظمات الإسلامية  حجماً وكماً وتأثيراً فى الشارع الإسلامى العربى. ب - كتلة التحالف  الإسلامى «جميع المنظمات تحت مظلة النضال». ج - أطراف المنظمات الإسلامية  والدينية الأخرى فى محافظات سيناء وصعيد مصر. د - جبهة نضال فى جميع دول  العالم واتحاد المسلمين الأفريقيين. ه - جبهات النضال فى تركيا والعراق  والأحواز وشرق آسيا والأحزاب الإسلامية واتحادات الأخوة الإسلامية فى  ماليزيا وإندونيسيا. و - شخصيات برلمانية وحكومية مرموقة قادرة على العطاء  والحوار من كل الأطياف الدينية والمذهبية والقومية. ز - أحزاب الأقليات  «المسيحية- الكردية- المارونية- اليزيدية- الشيعية- السنية». ح - شخصيات  دولية أوروبية ضمن إطار تنظيم الإخوان الدولى فى كل بلدان أوروبا وأمريكا. 3  - دعوات للشخصيات الشبابية على الساحة العربية والدولية، وتكليف تركيا  وتنظيم أوروبا بالدعم المادى لكل هذه المفردات، وتخصيص الميزانية لعام 2016  بعد أن نجحت ميزانية عام 2014/2015 بجدارة فاقت تصورات الأعداء. 4 -  التحاور مع تنظيم الجزيرة وتنظيم داعش حول طبيعة الخلافات المستجدة، وما هى  السبل فى تذليلها، وتعميق صور التلاحم المصيرى بعد الأزمات التى مرت بها  هذه المنظمات فى تفويت فرص القضاء عليها وإبقائها حية عبر موجات الدعم  المادى والمعنوى. 5 - عقد مؤتمر برعاية عربية دولية تركية، وبإشراف منظمات  من الأمم المتحدة كواجهة تعبيرية عن مصير هذا النضال الدينى واسترداد الحق  الإسلامى من الغاصبين. 6 - تشكيل هيكل تنظيمى لجمعية إسلامية عقائدية وطنية  انتقالية من ممثلى جميع القوى والفصائل والأطراف الإسلامية بلا تحديد ولا  استثناءات جزئية والمنظمات ذات الفكر الإسلامى العقائدى النير ولا بأس  المشاركة لأحزاب التطرف والانشقاق. 7 - انتخاب حكومة انتقالية من كفاءات  ذوى العقيدة المتوفرين فى هذه المنظمات والأحزاب، ومن أصحاب الكفاءات  المخضرمين ممثلين عن جميع الأحزاب والأطراف المشتركة، تتخذ على عاتقها  مسؤولية كل التدابير اللازمة لمعالجة الأوضاع، وتتمتع بصلاحيات كاملة،  وإشراف إخوانى عام، وتطالب رسمياً بإزالة أنظمة الظلم والاغتصاب وإزالة  مسببات القهر الإنسانى، والدفاع عن المسجونين، وإنهاء حالات الفوضى  والانهيار الاقتصادى فى مصر وغيرها، وتسهم فى حل الانقسامات والنزاعات مع  الآخرين فى ليبيا وسوريا والعراق والأحواز ومصر، وهى المناطق الساخنة التى  لا تلبى نداءات الحق فى الإجراءات والسياسات المعتدلة، وبدلاً منها تستغل  عوامل الإقصاء القصرى والسجن والمداهمات وهدر حقوق الإنسان لتحقيق مصالحها  غير المشروعة. 8 - تقديم الخدمات عبر المساعدات الدولية لجماهير شعوبنا  الكادحة، ومنهم اللاجئون والنازحون والسجناء وعوائل المناضلين والشهداء  والمهاجرون الذين تركوا أملاكهم للمغتصب العسكرى. 9 - تشكيل لجنة مختصة من  مناضلى هذه الأحزاب والمنظمات لتدريب وتأهيل الجيل الجديد القادم لتحصين  الجانب العسكرى والفدائى فى حالات الضرورة القصوى لاستخدام القوة للردع. 10  - تشكيل لجان خاصة من الخبراء القانونيين والاقتصاديين والسياسيين لإنتاج  صيغ دساتير دولية جديدة، وفق المبادئ الإسلامية، بما يضمن حقوقنا وحقوق  شعوبنا بدون استثناءات، ويؤسس لنظام ديمقراطى حقيقى، يلغى كل إجراءات  التمييز والإقصاء. 11 - الاتفاق على صيغ وآليات وتوقيتات النضال الإسلامى،  تحت شعار «الجهاد فى سبيل الحق»، التى تجرى بموجبها الفعاليات الضرورية فى  مواجهة عمليات الأذى والضرر لمسيرتنا وجماهيرنا، بما تتطلبها ظروف هذه  المواجهات ومنها: أ - تشريع قانون للأحزاب والأطراف الإسلامية ذات التوجه  والهدف الواحد، ويتم إقراره من قبل القيادة، تتجلى فيه أسس ديمقراطية  الإسلام والحياة السياسية فى الإسلامى السياسى لينظم حياة شعوبنا فى مزاولة  حريتها الفردية والمجتمعية. ب - إجراء انتخابات على غرار «مجلس الشورى»  لمدة سنتين على الأقل، التى خلالها يتم فرز المؤسسات الإسلامية المطلوبة،  كالزكاة والبر والحج والصدقات وإلى آخره من أمور الإسلام، التى أقرها  القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الكريمة. ج - إجراء انتخابات تشريعية «حسب  دستور ونظم إسلامية»، وتجرى فى ظروف أمنية عالية، وبإشراف دولى عالى  المستوى، تتوفر فيها عوامل الرقابة الشعبية الحقيقية وبعيدة عن عوامل  التشويه والتزوير والأموال الفاسدة والنظم العسكرية والتحيز، التى تظهر فى  نظم العرب السياسية حالياً من مصر حتى إيران، لهيمنة حفنة من حكام فاسدين  وغير أكفاء فى إدارة بلدانهم وشعوبهم.





هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2016)

* حالة من الصدمة بصفوف داعش*

    منذ 16 دقيقه August 15, 2016, 12:39 am
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* دبي – قناة العربية   تعرض تنظيم داعش لصدمة كبيرة بعد عملية الإنزال الجوي المفاجئ الذي  شنّته #الولايات_المتحدة الخميس الماضي في مدينة القائم الحدودية  في #العراق ، بحسب ما #أعلنته مصادر عشائرية في #الأنبار لصحيفة "الحياة".
  وأدت عملية الإنزال إلى مقتل #سامي_الجبوري القيادي في #داعش والمسؤول عن ملف تهريب النفط.
  وقال إبراهيم الجغيفي أحد قادة مقاتلي العشائر في قضاء #حديثة غرب  الرمادي لصحيفة "الحياة" إن معلومات مؤكدة تشير إلى أن مقاتلي داعش بدأوا  بإخلاء مقراتهم في قضاءي عانة وراوة متّجهين نحو قضاء #القائم ومن ثم  إلى#سوريا . كما بدأوا بإخلاء مقراتهم من المعدات والأسلحة.
  وطالب الجغيفي الحكومة باستكمال المعركة لاستعادة السيطرة على  أقضية #عانة و #راوة والقائم، مؤكداً استعداد العشائر للمشاركة في ذلك  وتأمين الحدود مع سوريا.
  يذكر أن آلاف المقاتلين من داعش يتخذون من القائم ملاذاً سرياً لهم خاصة  قادة التنظيم الذين هربوا من #الرمادي و#الفلوجة و #هيت في الفترة  الأخيرة.
  ويشار إلى أن داعش يتحصن في هذه المنطقة لصعوبة الوصول إليها برياً.

هذا الخبر منقول من : العربية<h3>
</h3>
*


----------



## Maran+atha (17 أغسطس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]p22kFCDTqCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2016)

*أحمد  ونيسنشر تنظيم داعش الارهابي، عبر إحدي المنتديات الجهادية التابعة له،  طريقة خلط السكين والساطور بالسم، لتنفيذ ما يسمي بـ"عمليات الورود  المفخخة"، بالدول الأوروبية كمحاولة للسيطرة علي عناصره بعد الخسائر التي  مُني بها الأيام الماضية.
وبحسب مركز ابن تيمية الاعلام، إحدي المؤسسات الإعلامية التابعة للتنظيم،  فإن تسميم السكين أو الساطور يعطي فعالية أكثر في قتل عدد كبير من  المواطنين في دقائق معدودة، بالاضافة إلي أنه يتم تجهيز السم بطريقة سهلة  وفي 3 أيام فقط.
يذكر أنه في نهاية مايو الماضي، دعا أبو محمد العدناني المتحدث باسم تنظيم  داعش الارهابي، أنصار وجنود تنظيمه في دول أوروبا والولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية إلى الشروع في استهداف المدنيين، وقال في كلمة صوتية جديدة بثتها  "مؤسسة الفرقان"، إن "استهداف ما يسمى المدنيين أحب إلينا وأنجع".
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------

